# ***** 3nd annual AT antelope hunt******



## gobblerFREAK (Jun 16, 2009)

i will for sure go. I have always wanted to hunt speed goats.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya this is a fun hunt....i will be there for 4 striaght days this year. i just have to turn my phone off. :shade:


oh, Mike i think you could guarentee them to see atleast 2 goats......


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey mike, i wouldnt put me down as one of the poeple. i work days for 4 of these, so give my spot to somebody who will be there, and ill hunt with u all as much as i can of course!!! plus, i think im taking a hunter for part of it.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I got to come get an elk anyway so I might as well hunt


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

What unit are you going to be hunting?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

1.mikedgates 

2.Manboy 

3.gobblerFREAK

4.ILLbucknut 

5.Riverghost

6.?

7.?

8.?

9.?

10.?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

utahelk said:


> What unit are you going to be hunting?


pm sent


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> pm sent


Mike p.m. sent ....hunt area will be the same as 2009....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Just checking in

Lets get this hunt filled up!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I wonder what ever happen to Wideboy


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> I wonder what ever happen to Wideboy


Your not going to have room for him with you elk and all, better let me take him home:shade:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

10 people hunted that goat for a week. He knew where he was safe at.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

how successful was the hunt last season? I love Antelope hunts... may need to make the trip!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Baz59 said:


> how successful was the hunt last season? I love Antelope hunts... may need to make the trip!


well I think everone had a great time and there where a few goats taking so I call it successful. But hunting is hunting and you never know what will happen. where is 2 weeks from everwhere?:::smile:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Baz59 said:


> how successful was the hunt last season? I love Antelope hunts... may need to make the trip!


9 guys killed 23 antelope....so you be the judge.:darkbeer: Aside from that....a lot of fun was had by all!


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd like in as long as nobody is opposed to a novice Texan participating...


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Lol... Sounds like an really sucessful hunt to me!! Two weeks from everywhere is "southern Ohio"


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

AngryDave said:


> I'd like in as long as nobody is opposed to a novice Texan participating...



its alot of fun, you'll see plenty of goats. spot and stalk or water hole...which ever you like. stories, fun and just a great time...all around..:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Dang I would love one of them spots .. gonna check out the vacation book at work and see if it is open ..


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

manboy said:


> its alot of fun, you'll see plenty of goats. spot and stalk or water hole...which ever you like. stories, fun and just a great time...all around..:darkbeer:


please add me to the roster.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

bring lots ands lots of arrows lol i would love to come back have a bear hunt at the end of august and the wife said no to be gone for almost 3wks it is a blast of a hunt with some great guys


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Wish I could in 2010....it'll be one more thread I'll be following while you guys are out there


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

updated


mikedgates said:


> 1.mikedgates
> 
> 2.Manboy
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

AngryDave said:


> I'd like in as long as nobody is opposed to a novice Texan participating...


welcome aboard. You wont be angry after this hunt LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Cthuntfish said:


> Wish I could in 2010....it'll be one more thread I'll be following while you guys are out there


hey Jimmy,
did u see any goats while you were out here?


----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)

mikedgates,

You have a pm. I'm interested, it fits in nicely with my school!


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

For now, count me in. If I end up going for speedgoats with my buddy in August in Montana, then maybe I wont come, but then again MAYBE I WILL!


----------



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

Man, this sounds like alot of fun. Next year.


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

manboy said:


> hey Jimmy,
> did u see any goats while you were out here?



I think we managed to see 1 or 2...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update


mikedgates said:


> 1.mikedgates
> 
> 2.Manboy
> 
> ...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

keep in mind....at leat half the guys that want in now will back out. That's how it usually goes with setting these hunts up. Good luck guys! It will be a blast!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> keep in mind....at leat half the guys that want in now will back out. That's how it usually goes with setting these hunts up. Good luck guys! It will be a blast!


 Ya when The list fills where going to start a back up list, I sure some people will back out. Like to see you on there kory


----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)

Count me in for this!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

hunter List 

1.mikedgates 

2.Manboy 

3.gobblerFREAK

4.ILLbucknut 

5.Riverghost

6.angrydave

7.B-G-K ?

8.Vipertec05

9.kparrott154

10.?

Alternate list 
1.?

2.?

3.?

4.?
The alternate list will be used to fill any 
dropped out spots on the hunting list


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> hunter List
> 
> 1.mikedgates
> 
> ...


 Mike, 
maybe the list should be 15, then as we get closer to the hunt we will have 8-10 guys there, if all show up i am sure they'll have room to hunt....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

1.mikedgates 

2.Manboy 

3.gobblerFREAK

4.ILLbucknut 

5.Riverghost

6.angrydave

7.B-G-K ?

8.Vipertec05

9.kparrott154

10.?

11.?

12.?

13.?

14.?

15.?


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

What kind of dispersion of hunters do you have there? 10 guys covering 100,000 acres or what? Last year I hunted a 40,000 acre ranch here in CO and had the place to myself. But if anyone else had been on it, I would have felt a little cramped.

Put me down as a probable. Of course that's a long ways off from now, but I can be on the road and on my way up with an hours notice.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

5MilesBack said:


> What kind of dispersion of hunters do you have there? 10 guys covering 100,000 acres or what? Last year I hunted a 40,000 acre ranch here in CO and had the place to myself. But if anyone else had been on it, I would have felt a little cramped.
> 
> Put me down as a probable. Of course that's a long ways off from now, but I can be on the road and on my way up with an hours notice.


well the area we hunt is shaped as a triangle, 55 miles x40milesx55 miles.....and about 50% is public or walkin......theres probly 4,000 antelope in the area....:shade:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> well the area we hunt is shaped as a triangle, 55 miles x40milesx55 miles.....and about 50% is public or walkin......theres probly 4,000 antelope in the area....:shade:


So the numbers are down from last year?:wink: If I can somehow swing it I might come out for a few days.....but that will be it though....don't count on me.

I'll be coming out during rifle season for a full week with a family member again.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

manboy said:


> well the area we hunt is shaped as a triangle, 55 miles x40milesx55 miles.....and about 50% is public or walkin......theres probly *4,000 antelope in the area*....:shade:


Is that all?:sad:

There are parts of CO that they say have 50,000 head of elk, but at times you'd swear there were only a couple hundred in the entire state.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

1.mikedgates 

2.Manboy 

3.gobblerFREAK

4.ILLbucknut 

5.Riverghost

6.angrydave

7.B-G-K ??

8.Vipertec05

9.kparrott154

10.5MilesBack??

11.?

12.?

13.?

14.?

15.?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

updated


mikedgates said:


> 1.mikedgates
> 
> 2.Manboy
> 
> ...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

so the Canadian is going again eh?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> so the Canadian is going again eh?


Pretty sure where waiting for him to check in, he probally is sitting in a blind somewhere. LOL:shade:

I wish I could sit like he does.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Pretty sure where waiting for him to check in, he probally is sitting in a blind somewhere. LOL:shade:
> 
> I wish I could sit like he does.


thats just crazy...sitting a blind for 3 days starring at the waters, thinking is this some kind of joke? while wackem is out chasing goats all over the countrside.....
oh ya...eh?


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

I I wasn't already planning to head to Nebraska to chase goats again I would definatly be going on this trip.

Antelope are Super cool.:shade:


----------



## bassfly66 (May 25, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## bassfly66 (May 25, 2009)

Myself & BamaBoy1528 are in!

Thanks:darkbeer:


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

If there is still room, I want to join in.

I hunted antelope in Wyoming in 2007, haven't been back since the land I hunted became a housing project.

I'd love to smoke another wyoming speed goat.

thanks


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

whitetail101 said:


> If there is still room, I want to join in.
> 
> I hunted antelope in Wyoming in 2007, haven't been back since the land I hunted became a housing project.
> 
> ...


I put you down


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

1.mikedgates 

2.Manboy 

3.gobblerFREAK

4.ILLbucknut 

5.Riverghost

6.angrydave

7.B-G-K ??

8.Vipertec05

9.kparrott154

10.5MilesBack??

11.boswhia

12.bassfly66

13.bamaboy1528

14.whitetail101

15.?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

family member? u bringing your brother dean?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> family member? u bringing your brother dean?


who is dean?:noidea:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> who is dean?:noidea:


umm dean bower brink......


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd like to partake one of these years just for the bull sessions. :shade:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> umm dean bower brink......


oh thats a good one!:rofl::first::boink:


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

I would KILL to go. Put me down as a if someone drops out and theres openings last minute catagory. I may be moving so Ill have to see what life throws at me.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I sent Wackem a PM to see if he is going or not. I need someone to help eat


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

just a cat eh.can't miss on this hunt good time will be had.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> just a cat eh.can't miss on this hunt good time will be had.


always good times, even without being dragged along....lol


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

i am a definant possibility!

I just moved out to colorado from michigan this last april and hunted antelope for my 1st time this fall and took hair on a real nice buck the last day of my hunt!

i plan on hunting in Wyoming this year no matter what!

so if nothing else i would love to meet up with you guys at least!

i just mapquested from here to newcastle... and its 5 and a half hours!

i have a double bull blind but i had a bast spot and stalk hunting them!

so put me down if there is room! if not let me know where you guys are going and ill try to meet up!

i have to check out my vacation book but i have 3 days off no matter what in a row... so if the dates overlap a sunday, monday, tuesday im down for at least 3 of the days... and if i can put a couple vacation days down i can be there for a while!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update


mikedgates said:


> 1.mikedgates
> 
> 2.Manboy
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> i am a definant possibility!
> 
> I just moved out to colorado from michigan this last april and hunted antelope for my 1st time this fall and took hair on a real nice buck the last day of my hunt!
> 
> ...



Even know the list is full. If you follow the tread I am sure a opening might come up as people put in for vacation Time and stuff.


----------



## gobblerFREAK (Jun 16, 2009)

hey can you guys give me some ideas of what i should bring besides my bow and lots of arrows. i have never hunted speedsgoats before. thanks


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Dang Mike, I missed your pm.  I was getting married this weekend. Put me down any way just in case several back out. She said it would be fine if I went. 
Think I got me a good one this time. lol


mark


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Dang Mike, I missed your pm.  I was getting married this weekend. Put me down any way just in case several back out. She said it would be fine if I went.
> Think I got me a good one this time. lol
> 
> 
> mark


pm sent


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

gobblerFREAK said:


> hey can you guys give me some ideas of what i should bring besides my bow and lots of arrows. i have never hunted speedsgoats before. thanks


Well there are two ways to hunt them . Blind over water and spot and stalk. Depending on how much rain they get water holes can be very productive. So if you want to sit on water you need a blind. Spot and stalk you don't need much. Just try to find them somewhere where you can put a stalk on them. You need something between you and them ,weather its a hill,rock ,clump,or anything. If they see you there gone. Most of the stalks you make you will get busted ,But thats part of the fun. If your lucky and get a buck, Ronnie (MANBOY)is a taxidermist .He can take care of that and ship it back home to you. 
I think the number one thing you could do to help you odds is practice at long range . Need to be good at 50yards , but would not hurt to practice at longer ranges. A range finder is a must have . I know for us eastern tree stand hunters 50 yards seem impossible . But out west 50 is nothing and you have your work cut out to get that close. Of course in a blind you can set the distance .I sure manboy and huntmuleys can jump in and give you some advice. There the real experts I just done it one year.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I had already decided a DIY Antelope for myself So will be looking forward to meeting everyone...


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

I always find these treads after the list is full:sad:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

gobblerFREAK said:


> hey can you guys give me some ideas of what i should bring besides my bow and lots of arrows. i have never hunted speedsgoats before. thanks


1. knee pads
2.sun screen
3. lip balm
4.range finder
5.xtra cash for doe tags...:shade:
6. tennis shoes
7. tweezers
8.2 coolers...they will have meat in them when you leave...if you can shoot...lol
9.2 ball caps, or boonie hats.....
10.ear plugs... between the train and Brad's snooring, that could wake the dead!
i am sure i'll think of more....


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Bobmuley said:


> I'd like to partake one of these years just for the bull sessions. :shade:


I'd say that I could pick you up in Denver on my way up, but this year you'll probably be a little busy with your elk scouting at that time.



> I always find these treads after the list is full


That's OK, you can ride with me. What are they gonna do, send you home when we get there.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

5MilesBack said:


> I'd say that I could pick you up in Denver on my way up, but this year you'll probably be a little busy with your elk scouting at that time.


I really need to get this state-record elk thing out of the way so I can enjoy my seasons alot more.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

gobblerFREAK said:


> hey can you guys give me some ideas of what i should bring besides my bow and lots of arrows. i have never hunted speedsgoats before. thanks


Most important things for me....

Rangefinder! 
Plenty of arrows.
Knee pads....do not forget them!
Good quality coolers, ice is expensive out there
Clothes for any type of weather! Temp can range from almost freezing to 100 degrees.
Extra gas money....the area is huge and you'll need to be prepared to split some fuel costs with other guys that are there.

This is really sounding fun! I might just have to drive out for the weekend to visit with ya'all.:shade:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Snake Boots

It seems I the only one that wear's snake boot. I got a new pair Just sitting here for the hunt. 

There around Just ask kory he is a expert at finding them


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Snake Boots
> 
> It seems I the only one that wear's snake boot. I got a new pair Just sitting here for the hunt.
> 
> There around Just ask kory he is a expert at finding them


True...if I'm not there...you have nothing to worry about!:wink: If I am there....just don't hunt with me and you'll have nothing to worry about. If you hunt with me...you might be in trouble.


----------



## gobblerFREAK (Jun 16, 2009)

If there is anyone driving from the east coast. and would like to meet up i would pay for half of the travel cost. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)

Hey I was just getting ready to post that up! I'm in central Ohio and looking for some to make the trip with me. I was planning on taking pop-up camper.

Kevin


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

manboy said:


> xtra cash for doe tags...:shade:


how much for doe tags?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

AngryDave said:


> how much for doe tags?


$34 last year....and you could get 4


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*goat hunt*

As long as the main list is full I would like to be on the back-up list.

Thank You


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Bobmuley said:


> I really need to get this state-record elk thing out of the way so I can enjoy my seasons alot more.


Yes you do. Watch.....this year you'll shoot a GIANT bull that will have about 60" of ground shrinkage. And then in 4 years, you'll shoot a 390" behind your house.......and you will have wasted all these years.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> As long as the main list is full I would like to be on the back-up list.
> 
> Thank You


already on the backup list

1.popeye77
2.Hunt
3.JG358


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh the train I almost forgot about it :mg: 



There are a few of them around but we just add them to the dinner list.


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

Crap i missed it again  If at all possible i too would like to be on the backup list. Thanks


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

so i didnt make the main list or back up list?

i understand you guys dont want to get shown up on how to shoot these dang speed goats! no big deal....

haha j/k

i will definitely follow the list.. i didnt find last years list until half way through it was up...

i still followed it during my season here in case i could pick up some tips!

i would also like to add to the list like a camel pack or something to carry your water in while on spot and stalk! it gets very hot out here!

they are definitely right when it comes to gas money.. i did a lot of driving when i was out here trying to find the antelope.. they can not be there one minute and then show up so sometimes you are constantly driving so you can start your spot and stalk!

and like he said definitely bring the tweazers... i was picking out cactus for weeks haha

make sure you practice long shots and yes a range finder is a must

there was something else i was going to mention too but cant think of it

this is just from one former easterner newbie to speedgoats to some of you easterners coming out!

if nothing else prepare to get let down stalk after stalk, learn a lot and have a lot of fun!

good luck to all those who are for sure going! and hopefully i can at least come up and meet some of you!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

You guys will have a great time, this hunt is a lot of fun.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks guys for getting me on the list...eh. This time I am bringing some small game heads and will try some of those prairie dogs. Anyone planning on sitting a blind...bring some reading material...allow 200 pages per day...don't ask how I know this. Manboy...were you able to get those horn extension for my last years buck so that he'll make the book..or just switch him with wackums. I'd be interested to see how last years bucks scored...I know we did excellent as a group.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hunter list 
1.mikedgates 

2.Manboy 

3.gobblerFREAK

4.ILLbucknut 

5.Riverghost

6.angrydave

7.B-G-K ??

8.Vipertec05

9.kparrott154

10.5MilesBack??

11.boswhia

12.bassfly66

13.bamaboy1528

14.whitetail101

15.ahunter55 




backup list 
1.popeye77
2.Hunt
3.JG358
4.rootdoc


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> so i didnt make the main list or back up list?
> 
> i understand you guys dont want to get shown up on how to shoot these dang speed goats! no big deal....
> 
> ...



Do you want on the back up list?

There is still one spot on the back up . 
I took your post as "definant possibility" Thinking you where not sure.
sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

no worries. Ill pm you!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well, this is gonna be bittersweet for sure....

sad because most of the guys ive got to know during this hunts arent coming this year, but great cause i get to make new friends.......gonna be a hoot.


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> well, this is gonna be bittersweet for sure....
> 
> sad because most of the guys ive got to know during this hunts arent coming this year, but great cause i get to make new friends.......gonna be a hoot.


Maybe I can meet you this year when I come up for Turkeys.:darkbeer:


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Put me on the backup list if possible!! Sounds like a great time if I can make it around school...I'm in Western KS, so it wouldn't be too much of a drive for me. I'll try to make it if someone backs out...it's definitely a good possibility that I could come..


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

FULL 

Looks like we have 15 on the hunting list and 5 on the backup list. I would say where Full.

Any one that is still interested that didn't make the list ,I would suggest you follow the thread .

Its possible openings could come up when people put in for vacation time and work out the details .

Also to the people on the hunting list I appreciate it If for some reason you don't think you can make it to let us know right away so the list can be updated.

WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


mikedgates said:


> Hunter list
> 1.mikedgates
> 
> 2.Manboy
> ...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I have to admit I haven't been on AT as much lately - and look at what I missed!

Wow, this list is already filled!

And, I remember that snake, River - and I remember seeing the arrow strike him!

Indeed a fun hunt - and if there was any way, I'd be there this summer!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have no vacation time-I'm retired so every day is vacation except when MaMa gives me a Honey Do list.....


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*camping area*

Questions about the camping area. Last year on the SD deer hunt we had a barn we could use for some shelter from rain & wind. That made it nice for cooking. 

Will it be out in a pasture or camp grounds? 
How far from the hunting areas?
Room for wall tent?
How close to nearest town with supplies?
Any trees or shade?

If I get to go I have a 14x16 wall tent along with an old 8 man army squad tent. If I do not go and if anyone is driving close by Southern MN you fellas can pick them up and use them.


----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)

I have about the same questions as HUNT. Can anyone tell me where about in the state the hunt will be?

Thanks guys! I'm pumped for this! I have to start practicing out to 60-70 yards :shade:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

HUNT said:


> Questions about the camping area. Last year on the SD deer hunt we had a barn we could use for some shelter from rain & wind. That made it nice for cooking.
> 
> Will it be out in a pasture or camp grounds?
> How far from the hunting areas?
> ...


The camp site is in and around pine trees, lots of shade. You will only need to drive maybe 1.5 miles from the campsite to hit the hunting unit. There are other towns near by to pick up supplies. I would bring a canopy to cook under, there are no buildings at the campsite. I remember it did rain one evening while we were cooking.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Manboy droped off to open up one more spot. 
He will still be there

LIST UPDATE 

Hunter list 
1.mikedgates 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.ILLbucknut 

4.Riverghost

5.angrydave

6.B-G-K ??

7.Vipertec05

8.kparrott154

9.5MilesBack??

10.boswhia

11.bassfly66

12.bamaboy1528?

13.whitetail101

14.ahunter55 

15.popeye77




backup list 
1.Hunt
2.JG358
3.rootdoc
4.HunterHawk
5. DXTJamie


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> Questions about the camping area. Last year on the SD deer hunt we had a barn we could use for some shelter from rain & wind. That made it nice for cooking.
> 
> Will it be out in a pasture or camp grounds?
> How far from the hunting areas?
> ...



not much for shelter except some pines, when we get closer to the hunt we can see what everone wants to bring. It worked out good last year like that. I have a portable shower with hot water and shower house.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I have no vacation time-I'm retired so every day is vacation except when MaMa gives me a Honey Do list.....


Just get you honey do list before aug. LOL:smile:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is camp from the first year. Lots of shade around camp But they only time you are really at camp it is dark.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

updated


mikedgates said:


> Hunter list
> 1.mikedgates
> 
> 2.gobblerFREAK
> ...


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

For the guys that have never seen open country it is a shock to the system 
it is like this in all direction for as far as you can see.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

A few more for the new guys


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> updated


I just PM'd Mark and congradulated him on making the list, damnit!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> I just PM'd Mark and congradulated him on making the list, damnit!


Ya Joe I made a mistake,after checking my PM's I had the order mixed up , I sent him a pm ,he is next in list and am I sure someone will drop out.There been so much respone its hard keeping it straigt . I think I have ever one where thay should be Now .


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey Mike u got more pics of the scenery? some new guys might want to see what they are in for...you know like pics. of an empty quiver? or a one handed goat hold? lol:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hers some of kory,did get any of my empty quiver LOL


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> hey Mike u got more pics of the scenery? some new guys might want to see what they are in for...you know like pics. of an empty quiver? or a one handed goat hold? lol:darkbeer:


Was Brad's SF ever found?:darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

manboy said:


> hey Mike u got more pics of the scenery? some new guys might want to see what they are in for...you know like pics. of an empty quiver? or a one handed goat hold? lol:darkbeer:


I got over 500 pics from year 1 rembember I sat in a blind for 3 days from day light till dark taking pics


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Someday I will make this happen. They seem like a lot of fun to hunt. What would you say would be the required/essential equipment for this trip?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Was Brad's SF ever found?:darkbeer:


No but I found all my $10 arrows. LOL


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*Wy goats*

This is my son Scotts WY goat from last year it was shot with a rifle at 30yds. He could of just as well used his bow. The pic shows the open areas in the back ground.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> I got over 500 pics from year 1 rembember I sat in a blind for 3 days from day light till dark taking pics


Brian/2arrow1 took a lot of nice pics this year....as well did Mike. I'm still thinking about upgrading my camera!


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

chasemukluk said:


> Someday I will make this happen. They seem like a lot of fun to hunt. What would you say would be the required/essential equipment for this trip?


wups...didn't realize there were 3 pages already. Nevermind...


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

already gearing up. i'm stoked, but the wife's not...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

AngryDave said:


> already gearing up. i'm stoked, but the wife's not...


lol....ya my wife says your doing that hunt again...

i said ya but this time i won't be home for 5 days!:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

man...my wife was ticked when she found out I wasn't going:noidea:


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

although not from Wy i have some pictures from my colorado hunt if you want those posted up... terrain looks similar...

nice pictures! 

you guys eat the snake?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

HunterHawk said:


> although not from Wy i have some pictures from my colorado hunt if you want those posted up... terrain looks similar...
> 
> nice pictures!
> 
> you guys eat the snake?


That pic was from 2 years ago. I happened on 3 of them while hunting this past year and we did fry one of them up. Another guy kept another(I think). I'll definately save the meat from them in the future...very good!


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Here is a few shots from a trip with Ronnie in October. We were using rifles but I'm sure you'll be in some of the same general areas where the terrain is similar. Some areas were flat and you could see for a long ways. Other areas had lots of draws and topography. Nothing like we have here in CT and I can't wait to get back out there


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey Jimmy,
did you ever get your clothes? man it was cold for your gear to be lost! glad those pantyhose fit....i still don't think huntnmuleys has missed them...lol


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> hey Jimmy,
> did you ever get your clothes? man it was cold for your gear to be lost! glad those pantyhose fit....i still don't think huntnmuleys has missed them...lol


hey Ronnie - is it the hunt your wife doesn't like you going on, or is it hanging out with Brad?

you still peddling groceries? (or should I say being a garage butcher?)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> hey Ronnie - is it the hunt your wife doesn't like you going on, or is it hanging out with Brad?
> 
> you still peddling groceries? (or should I say being a garage butcher?)


yep still doing a little of each...lol


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

manboy said:


> hey Jimmy,
> did you ever get your clothes? man it was cold for your gear to be lost! glad those pantyhose fit....i still don't think huntnmuleys has missed them...lol


huntnmuleys pantyhose! Boy you just never know about some guys lol

This years hunt filled up fast. All of you guys will have lots of fun.

manboy I forgot to give you a big thanks for the heads up on the land outside of Sundance. I'm sure Brad has filled you in. Thanks again car


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

car said:


> huntnmuleys pantyhose! Boy you just never know about some guys lol
> 
> This years hunt filled up fast. All of you guys will have lots of fun.
> 
> manboy I forgot to give you a big thanks for the heads up on the land outside of Sundance. I'm sure Brad has filled you in. Thanks again car


ya sounds like you will have a nice place soon!:thumbs_up


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

manboy said:


> hey Jimmy,
> did you ever get your clothes? man it was cold for your gear to be lost! glad those pantyhose fit....i still don't think huntnmuleys has missed them...lol


I did get my bag back a few days after the trip was over. I sent the pantyhose back to the address you provided...


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

musta been his own address.... and good lord i dont even want to think about manboy in pantyhose.....


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

my wife was suprised i didn't get in this yr,then see rolled her eyes and sad o ya muleys or elk.my advise don't forget the cow eh.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

I am planning on going, would be better if I had a leg up

IS there a camping site available?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

car said:


> huntnmuleys pantyhose! Boy you just never know about some guys lol
> 
> This years hunt filled up fast. All of you guys will have lots of fun.
> 
> manboy I forgot to give you a big thanks for the heads up on the land outside of Sundance. I'm sure Brad has filled you in. Thanks again car


seems everytime someone flys to a hunt there is a big problem. Man these airlines
are so confussed,makes you think twice about trusting your life to them .


cant seem to get your bags where you are


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> cant seem to get your bags where you are


...or your coolers :wink:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> good lord i dont even want to think about manboy in pantyhose.....


I have a hard time imagining him in pantyhose, and a even harder time imagining you in them. ukey:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Newbies*

Ok, to all the newbies going on this trip. First thing is the required reading of the first 2 years threads to get you up to date, outfitted and stoked to hunt. Lots of useful info in the several hundred pages. I hope everyone has a good a hunt as we had last year. It was simply amazing. I have to thank Ronnie and Brad again for allowing us into their backyard to play. It will be forever remembered as the best. :darkbeer::thumbs_up

You can rest assured This thread will be closely monitored. And you never know, River might need a passenger to help with gas. :wink: Can't ever rule out not going.

1st one
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=663537

2nd one
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=834521


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ILLbucknut said:


> I have a hard time imagining him in pantyhose, and a even harder time imagining you in them. ukey:


yeah, as hot as i am, even i cant really imagine myself in pantyhose lol...

bartman, yeah its gonna be sad not seeing all the old crew. im glad i get to meet new hunters though.....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

If Brian isn't going, then who is getting the near death experience?


----------



## BamaBoy1528 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mike im in bro


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

BamaBoy1528 said:


> Mike im in bro


You finally got your AT account fixed, I was starteing to wonder. welcome aboard.:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hunter list 
1.mikedgates 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.ILLbucknut 

4.Riverghost

5.angrydave

6.B-G-K ??

7.Vipertec05

8.kparrott154

9.5MilesBack??

10.boswhia

11.bassfly66

12.bamaboy1528

13.whitetail101

14.ahunter55 

15.Hunt




backup list 
1.popeye77
2.JG358
3.rootdoc
4.HunterHawk
5. DXTJamie


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Hunter list
> 1.mikedgates
> 
> 2.gobblerFREAK
> ...



looks like we got a full line up this year.....the 300% seccess in 09 might have had something to do with it...:thumbs_up
looking forward to a fun hunt guys...:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

crap...I saw this thread too late...I would love to get in on it if possible...

someone PM me please about it


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Man, I would definetly go if you were doing it in South Dakota...:wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy 
Lets see some photos of some mounts from last year. got one of brads Goat:thumbs_up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> manboy
> Lets see some photos of some mounts from last year. got one of brads Goat:thumbs_up


his double mounts is going to done in a week, this is a nice pedestal mount....:thumbs_up


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> his double mounts is going to done in a week, this is a nice pedestal mount....:thumbs_up


WHAT? You mean you're gonna finish some of Brad's mounts?

Yeah, I can't wait to see the pics


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> WHAT? You mean you're gonna finish some of Brad's mounts?
> 
> Yeah, I can't wait to see the pics


ya he got an javilena back, and his 08 deer, and last week his elk, this week 2 antelope.......:thumbs_up


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> ya he got an javilena back, and his 08 deer, and last week his elk, this week 2 antelope.......:thumbs_up


Dang....sounds like your spoiling him. Did his Africa stuff ever make it to ya?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Is there still any possible way to get in on this hunt? I saw the thread late and didn't get in in time. I'm in CO and would be a definite to go. 

But I am a former NYer, mikedgates...grew up in Palmyra....lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> Is there still any possible way to get in on this hunt? I saw the thread late and didn't get in in time. I'm in CO and would be a definite to go.
> 
> But I am a former NYer, mikedgates...grew up in Palmyra....lol


I love t o get a pal-mac guy out there. 
but as of now there 15 on the list and 5 on the backup. If your interested I would follow the thread threw the summer,I would think some might drop off after checking on vaction and stuff.


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

anyone between Dallas and WY want to carpool? Going through OK, KS, NE...you get the picture...Also, do I need bow hunter safety course?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

AngryDave....you don't really wanna go....seriously....you don't want to go....LOL


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

Bumber I missed the sign ups.. Well maybe keep me in mind as a back up for the back ups:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

AngryDave said:


> anyone between Dallas and WY want to carpool? Going through OK, KS, NE...you get the picture...Also, do I need bow hunter safety course?


nope......


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

Can I be the 6th "backup"?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

AngryDave said:


> anyone between Dallas and WY want to carpool? Going through OK, KS, NE...you get the picture...Also, do I need bow hunter safety course?


Popeye77 might be intrested, He's from texas .:noidea:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

abps1 said:


> Can I be the 6th "backup"?


yes. Mike...:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

abps1 said:


> Can I be the 6th "backup"?


I added you to the back up list,But to be fair to everyone .I listing them in the order of there post requesting that they be put on.hope we get to hunt together.welcome aboard


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Update on list. back up list d growing.
I think I have everyone where they supposed to be. Between post and pm's.it been a little hard to follow,so if you see any mistake's let me know 





Hunter list 
1.mikedgates 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.ILLbucknut 

4.Riverghost

5.angrydave

6.B-G-K ??

7.Vipertec05

8.kparrott154

9.5MilesBack??

10.boswhia

11.bassfly66

12.bamaboy1528

13.whitetail101

14.ahunter55 

15.Hunt




backup list 
1.popeye77
2.JG358
3.rootdoc
4.HunterHawk
5. DXTJamie
6.moHalucan
7.misfitmedic
8.acridlon
9.abps1


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well i want the 29th back up spot, and if it doenst get to me, im not showing up!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Thankyou, mike


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

what size cooler is required, hypothetically of course, if I harvest an animal or two?


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Ask skeptic how many goats you can get in a cooler....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

boswhia said:


> Ask skeptic how many goats you can get in a cooler....


lol, 
them "little" ones...oh i guess about 6....lol


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

the 120 qt coolers hold 4 goats and ice nicely.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

[UPDATE 
Manboy has come up with a way where we could get a few more guys on the list. He has offered to take 4 guys into another unit and show them around. This group would still camp at the same place, But would have to do a little more driving morning and evening. You could all ride in one truck and split the gas 4 ways. Buying doing this we can get the hunter list to 20 .

I will need four people from the hunting list to volunteer for the MANBOY LIST 
so here is your chance to hunt with a expert. Just post on the tread and I will update the list 
QUOTE=mikedgates;1056799625]



Hunter list 
1.mikedgates 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.ILLbucknut 

4.Riverghost

5.angrydave

6.B-G-K ??

7.Vipertec05

8.kparrott154

9.5MilesBack??

10.boswhia

11.bassfly66

12.bamaboy1528

13.whitetail101

14.ahunter55 

15.Hunt

16.popeye77

17.JG358

18.rootdoc

19.HunterHawk

20.DXTJamie



MANBOY LIST
1.?

2.?

3.?

4.?









backup list 
1.moHalucan
2.misfitmedic
3.acridlon
4.abps1
.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

How far of a drive & what unit-PM me. Since I am new I would give my spot to one who went last year & didn't make the 15 list.
I haven't volunteered yet though..


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> How far of a drive & what unit-PM me. Since I am new I would give my spot to one who went last year & didn't make the 15 list.
> I haven't volunteered yet though..


pm sent. Better let that truck fill up with young guys,they be driveing 100MPH LOL


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)

I would go on the backup list if your still looking for guys sounds fun


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

mikedgates said:


> [UPDATE
> Manboy has come up with a way where we could get a few more guys on the list. He has offered to take 4 guys into another unit and show them around. This group would still camp at the same place, But would have to do a little more driving morning and evening. You could all ride in one truck and split the gas 4 ways. Buying doing this we can get the hunter list to 20 .
> 
> I will need four people from the hunting list to volunteer for the MANBOY LIST
> ...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

boswhia said:


> Ask skeptic how many goats you can get in a cooler....





manboy said:


> lol,
> them "little" ones...oh i guess about 6....lol


Well I got a pretty descent size muley buck, an antelope buck, and a mature doe of each into 1-150 quart cooler in October(boned out). I'd say 8-10 fawn antelope if you boned them out into a 120 quart cooler. You will NEVER find better meat than antelope fawn!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

Skeptic said:


> Well I got a pretty descent size muley buck, an antelope buck, and a mature doe of each into 1-150 quart cooler in October(boned out). I'd say 8-10 fawn antelope if you boned them out into a 120 quart cooler. You will NEVER find better meat than antelope fawn!!!!:darkbeer:


I've never boned an animal out, so i'm hoping for some help with that...probably won't (can't afford to) kill 8 animals, so I think my 105 will do.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> Well I got a pretty descent size muley buck, an antelope buck, and a mature doe of each into 1-150 quart cooler in October(boned out). I'd say 8-10 fawn antelope if you boned them out into a 120 quart cooler. You will NEVER find better meat than antelope fawn!!!!:darkbeer:


uh oh. this hurts... hurts bad.. i have to publically agree with skeptic!!!! 
antelope fawn is to die for. unbelievable meat.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> pm sent. Better let that truck fill up with young guys,they be driveing 100MPH LOL


and they better be good at bailing out of a moving truck (or off the tailgate of a moving truck)


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

Hunter list 
1.mikedgates 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.ILLbucknut 

4.Riverghost

5.

6.B-G-K ??

7.Vipertec05

8.kparrott154

9.5MilesBack??

10.boswhia

11.bassfly66

12.bamaboy1528

13.whitetail101

14.ahunter55 

15.Hunt

16.popeye77

17.JG358

18.rootdoc

19.HunterHawk

20.DXTJamie



MANBOY LIST
1.AngryDave

2.?

3.?

4.?









backup list 
1.moHalucan
2.misfitmedic
3.acridlon
4.abps1
.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

My wife and I are keeping our fingers crossed that our next travel location will be Cheyenne or Casper WY. We'll know in a couple weeks. We've been in Alabama for 4 months and are dying to get out West. I'd love to go on a hunt with some you guys but we're not positive we're gonna get out there. 

I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread. Might have to hit up some of you guys for tips at least.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Still need 3 more for the manboy team


[UPDATE 
Manboy has come up with a way where we could get a few more guys on the list. He has offered to take 4 guys into another unit and show them around. This group would still camp at the same place, But would have to do a little more driving morning and evening. You could all ride in one truck and split the gas 4 ways. Buying doing this we can get the hunter list to 20 .

I will need four people from the hunting list to volunteer for the MANBOY LIST 
so here is your chance to hunt with a expert. Just post on the tread and I will update the list 
QUOTE=mikedgates;1056799625]



Hunter list 
1.mikedgates 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.ILLbucknut 

4.Riverghost

5.angrydave (Team manboy)

6.B-G-K ??

7.Vipertec05

8.kparrott154

9.5MilesBack??

10.boswhia

11.bassfly66

12.bamaboy1528

13.whitetail101

14.ahunter55 

15.Hunt

16.popeye77

17.JG358

18.rootdoc

19.HunterHawk

20.DXTJamie



MANBOY LIST
1.angrydave 

2.?

3.?

4.?









backup list 
1.moHalucan
2.misfitmedic
3.acridlon
4.abps1
5.Fire2201


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

OMG, looking at the new list. can any of you that actually KNOW manboy imagine him and some dude named angrydave stuck in the same truck together lol...


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

WOW, this is going to be one heck of an event. They might run out of left over tags this year.


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cool I made the backup list thanks, Brian


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

huntnmuleys said:


> OMG, looking at the new list. can any of you that actually KNOW manboy imagine him and some dude named angrydave stuck in the same truck together lol...


i'm not sure how i should take that.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

AngryDave said:


> I've never boned an animal out, so i'm hoping for some help with that...probably won't (can't afford to) kill 8 animals, so I think my 105 will do.


I'm pretty sure your limited to 5 animals anyway....just saying that if you shoot them this size and bone em out you can put a LOT of them into a cooler.:wink::tongue:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

AngryDave said:


> I've never boned an animal out, so i'm hoping for some help with that...probably won't (can't afford to) kill 8 animals, so I think my 105 will do.


 thats o.k. i have cut a few steaks in my day, i'll help ya...lol:wink:



huntnmuleys said:


> OMG, looking at the new list. can any of you that actually KNOW manboy imagine him and some dude named angrydave stuck in the same truck together lol...


mmm, i think he is still mad because a can grow hair......and i am better looking..lol


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*News flash*

For the newbies

Volunteer for Ronnies list. It will be the closest thing to an expensive guided hunt you can get for free. Him and Brad know this area like the back of their hand, and how to get goats. You will be amazed wat you will see and learn the week you are out their. Shot one antelope from a blind the first year. Killed 4 spot and stalk the second ( and missed one from a blind  stupid screen). Watch and learn. Most fun you can have for a week. Just watch those plates for falling hot dogs :mg:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

manboy said:


> thats o.k. i have cut a few steaks in my day, i'll help ya...lol:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> mmm, i think he is still mad because a can grow hair......and i am better looking..lol


ahem, just because some legally blind cashier at scheels told us you were better looking doenst make it a fact. hell i think she was drunk.....


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> For the newbies
> 
> Volunteer for Ronnies list. It will be the closest thing to an expensive guided hunt you can get for free. Him and Brad know this area like the back of their hand, and how to get goats. You will be amazed wat you will see and learn the week you are out their. Shot one antelope from a blind the first year. Killed 4 spot and stalk the second ( and missed one from a blind  stupid screen). Watch and learn. Most fun you can have for a week. Just watch those plates for falling hot dogs :mg:


oh heck id forgot about the hot dogs. one of the best things ive ever seen in a hunting camp.......


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

hey who's got that photo of the crew from the fist year. Them all standing there in there underwear looking in there shorts. Maybe you could post it for the new guys so they know what there getting into.LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> For the newbies
> 
> Volunteer for Ronnies list. It will be the closest thing to an expensive guided hunt you can get for free. Him and Brad know this area like the back of their hand, and how to get goats. You will be amazed wat you will see and learn the week you are out their. Shot one antelope from a blind the first year. Killed 4 spot and stalk the second ( and missed one from a blind  stupid screen). Watch and learn. Most fun you can have for a week. Just watch those plates for falling hot dogs :mg:


I thought the list will fill in a hour .Must be they have no clue:mg:


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*manboy list*

I would take a spot with manboy


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Haha, the Manboy list. 

I can guarantee you that if I was going out there I would take advantage of the opportunity for someone like manboy who lives and hunts there to drive me around and show me where I want to be spending my time.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

So is it true the guys on the "Manboy list" have to share a tent with Brad?:noidea: Just what I heard.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

ILLbucknut you have a PM


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> oh heck id forgot about the hot dogs. one of the best things ive ever seen in a hunting camp.......



haha, thats why I sat and ate at the table this year. Everthing stayed on the plate.:embara:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Manboy list is full

Hunter list 
1.mikedgates 

2.ILLbucknut 

3.Riverghost

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6.kparrott154

7.5MilesBack??

8.boswhia

9.bassfly66

10.bamaboy1528

11.whitetail101

12.ahunter55 

13.popeye77

14.rootdoc

15.HunterHawk

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.angrydave 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt

4.JG358


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.angrydave 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt

4.JG358 



All I can say is hang on so you dont fall out:mg:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

:banana::banana::banana:

I get to kill speed goats with the famous AT hunters.........


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> manboy team list
> 1.angrydave
> 
> 2.gobblerfreak
> ...


brad is the guy that speeds....i just drive fast! Lol


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> brad is the guy that speeds....i just drive fast! Lol



I'll ride with Brad or Ronnie any day. I had to check my drawers when we stopped in town after sitting in the passenger seat with Brian behind the wheel.

I still have nightmares from that trip. lol


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> I'll ride with Brad or Ronnie any day.


Ditto - I would hunt with these guys any day (and hopefully will again)!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

With all these events that seem to have gone on in this hunting camp & while hunting i'm sure the "secret" documentary I film will be worth TONs of cash...or maybe a national Magazine article. I've done both in the past....

Looking forward to my 1st Antelope Bowhunt (I think).


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> With all these events that seem to have gone on in this hunting camp & while hunting i'm sure the "secret" documentary I film will be worth TONs of cash...or maybe a national Magazine article. I've done both in the past....
> 
> Looking forward to my 1st Antelope Bowhunt (I think).


heck just being around camp is a hoot, its the best hunt camp i have been at, the hunt is one of the best, you will see your game all day long, you'll have your trys....lots of highs and lows with spot and stalk goat huntn.............:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Guy's I think we should get to know each other a little, being where going to spend a week together. 

Lets start with ANGRYDAVE

Dave why are you so angry?:noidea:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Popeye is what my grand kids call me. Well one of them, the other can't talk yet. lol

I have shared camp with mike and illbucknut, they are good guys. Just don't let mike ship your game, he will lose it. lol


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

mikedgates said:


> Guy's I think we should get to know each other a little, being where going to spend a week together.
> 
> Lets start with ANGRYDAVE
> 
> Dave why are you so angry?:noidea:


if i told you i'd have to kill you...


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*The hunt*

I joined AT back in 2002 and have seen these hunts come together and have been on a few. The hunt is a blast but the most fun is the talking back and forth between fellas that mostly have not even met eachother before. The sharing of tips from past hunts, hunters helping hunters. Alot of people always think about heading West to do a hunt like this but do not know where to start. Hunts like these make it alot easier for the hunter to go knowing that he will be around others like him. Another part that is fun to do is find someone to make some arrow wraps with 2010 AT goat hunt on it with a logo of some sort, t-shirts or hats can be made. Making new friends and maybe openning up new hunting options or partners for later hunts. Hope to talk with you all.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*08 group*

ok, here it is. I am not in it as I had to take the picture.
Left to right
Skeptic, Mjoe79, Riverghost, Manboy and Brad


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder if this guy is still around


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> ok, here it is. I am not in it as I had to take the picture.
> Left to right
> Skeptic, Mjoe79, Riverghost, Manboy and Brad


i still wonder if huntnmuleys ever found what he was looking for....lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I wonder if this guy is still around


Mike, i never seen this buck? where about was he at?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> ok, here it is. I am not in it as I had to take the picture.
> Left to right
> Skeptic, Mjoe79, Riverghost, Manboy and Brad




Thats the one I was thinking off,Just letting the new guys know what there in for .


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> Mike, i never seen this buck? where about was he at?


at camp


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> Thats the one I was thinking off,Just letting the new guys know what there in for .


Do I need to buy a wrestling suit. Mine won't be as big as theirs.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

If I'm not hunting, I'll be locked in my tent........ALONE!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Do I need to buy a wrestling suit. Mine won't be as big as theirs.


Hey Mark, looks like Mjoe79 has already chosen pink, you might want to try and find one in a lighter shade of blue.

I think pink would make you look fat anyway. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm all of the sudden hearing dueling banjos in the background...:mracoustic::mracoustic:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> ok, here it is. I am not in it as I had to take the picture.
> Left to right
> Skeptic, Mjoe79, Riverghost, Manboy and Brad


I'm just glad I wasn't tagged in that picture this time!



popeye77 said:


> Do I need to buy a wrestling suit. Mine won't be as big as theirs.


If Brad had to work so hard to find what he was looking for, yours just might be - - - - - oh, never mind!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

AngryDave said:


> i'm all of the sudden hearing dueling banjos in the background...:mracoustic::mracoustic:


oh...it's MUCH worse than that. Good luck guys!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks like I have what Brad's looking for.:mg:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Hey Mark, looks like Mjoe79 has already chosen pink,
> QUOTE]
> 
> You have to admit, I am a sexy b***h in pink.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> oh...it's MUCH worse than that. Good luck guys!


Is this why you aren't going this year? lol


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ILLbucknut said:


> Hey Mark, looks like Mjoe79 has already chosen pink, you might want to try and find one in a lighter shade of blue.
> 
> I think pink would make you look fat anyway. :set1_rolf2:


I'm fat and smell bad. No one will want to sleep near me.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> ok, here it is. I am not in it as I had to take the picture.
> Left to right
> Skeptic, Mjoe79, Riverghost, Manboy and Brad



This is what the Pimp Man Bartman looks like.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> I joined AT back in 2002 and have seen these hunts come together and have been on a few. The hunt is a blast but the most fun is the talking back and forth between fellas that mostly have not even met eachother before. The sharing of tips from past hunts, hunters helping hunters. Alot of people always think about heading West to do a hunt like this but do not know where to start. Hunts like these make it alot easier for the hunter to go knowing that he will be around others like him. Another part that is fun to do is find someone to make some arrow wraps with 2010 AT goat hunt on it with a logo of some sort, t-shirts or hats can be made. Making new friends and maybe openning up new hunting options or partners for later hunts. Hope to talk with you all.


Hunt 
I had the arrow wraps made at onestriner last year. would you be intrested in doing it this year? Here is a photo of last year.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Hunt
> I had the arrow wraps made at onestriner last year. would you be intrested in doing it this year? Here is a photo of last year.


Are you taking more arrows than last year Mike?:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

do those of us on the alternate list need to get wrestling suits...? lol

it might take me a while to find one that won't clash with my tattoos...lol


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

popeye77 said:


> I'm fat and smell bad. No one will want to sleep near me.


Don't be so hard on yourself....we have low standards.....extremely low.


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

popeye77 said:


> I'm fat and smell bad. No one will want to sleep near me.


exactly how bad do you smell? you may be riding in the back of the truck...:shade:


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

mjoe79 said:


> I'll ride with Brad or Ronnie any day. I had to check my drawers when we stopped in town after sitting in the passenger seat with Brian behind the wheel.
> 
> I still have nightmares from that trip. lol


Glad I'm not the only one...70mph down a road that is barely a two track....up a hill that you couldn't see over and I'm sure the wheels were off the ground...pull into town to get fuel....and its jet fuel.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

AngryDave said:


> exactly how bad do you smell? you may be riding in the back of the truck...:shade:


As bad as I need too, to keep those guys away from me. LOL


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> This is what the Pimp Man Bartman looks like.


and, you ought to see the crapper on the front of that Escalade!


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

So i see i have moved up list. I do however have to make it know i am applying once again for elk in Utah, New Mexico and Arizona. If i draw for any of these and go on this i think my wife would kill me. . .
Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

rootdoc said:


> So i see i have moved up list. I do however have to make it know i am applying once again for elk in Utah, New Mexico and Arizona. If i draw for any of these and go on this i think my wife would kill me. . .
> Guess we will have to wait and see.


well i have to say i would take a elk trip to one of those states over a speedgoat hunt any day! good luck on the draws.....:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

rootdoc said:


> So i see i have moved up list. I do however have to make it know i am applying once again for elk in Utah, New Mexico and Arizona. If i draw for any of these and go on this i think my wife would kill me. . .
> Guess we will have to wait and see.


but, you'd die a happy man!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

some pics.....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> some pics.....


I like the little guy on the bottom!:shade:


----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)

manboy said:


> some pics.....


Hopefully I can get a nice goat for you to mount! I'm pumped for the hunt!


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> but, you'd die a happy man!


LOL. Yeah i have a 9 month old at home (first kid) so i don't want my wife to hate me too much. I still haven't told her about my turkey hunts i have scheduled (Michigan, IL, Ohio, Kentucky, Florida and Kansas). :mg:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

more pics....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

more pics......last pic is my favorite!:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i ain't scared,but i like to hear the b***h's screaming :jeez:going down the road.lol


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> some pics.....


I'm partial to the one hanging on the garage door!
(I see it every day!)


manboy said:


> more pics......last pic is my favorite!:darkbeer:


did you turn that calf into steaks?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I'm partial to the one hanging on the garage door!
> (I see it every day!)
> 
> did you turn that calf into steaks?


nope that goat steaks.....

the little guy was stuck on one side of the road, because of the darn sheep fence, and his momma was on the other eating green grass...


----------



## mtelkhuntr (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm guessing this hunt takes place south of Newcastle? If so I would love to come down and visit all you ATers an evening or two. 

Oh, it was probably me a time or two blowing that train whistle. I'll make sure to blow it extra long during this years hunt, just to give the new guys the full WY rush hour sounds.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mtelkhuntr said:


> I'm guessing this hunt takes place south of Newcastle? If so I would love to come down and visit all you ATers an evening or two.
> 
> Oh, it was probably me a time or two blowing that train whistle. I'll make sure to blow it extra long during this years hunt, just to give the new guys the full WY rush hour sounds.


If it's during the middle of the night, blow it a little louder - so they can hear it above the snoring!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Besides me-how many others are 1st timers on this hunt?
I'm old so I'm not worried about anything....If I haven't seen it, I'VE DONE IT!!!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Besides me-how many others are 1st timers on this hunt?
> I'm old so I'm not worried about anything....If I haven't seen it, I'VE DONE IT!!!!!


That's what you think:darkbeer:.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

so I can do some homework if I end up on the hunt list...

the hunt is on public land....?

are there BLM maps available for the area....?

is it OK to bring a camper....?

are ATV's allowed on the land...?

do we get discounted taxidermy at manboy's shop....? (LOL)

how many total tags are we allowed to get with the leftovers...?

are there towns nearby to get ice and gas and stuff like that....?

how much are cigarettes and skoal....?

are we allowed to put out pop up ground blinds on public land...?

I'm sure I'll have more questions later...but I'd like to get some homework done incase I get onto the hunter list

((manboy I apologize for my previous post that I had deleted...it was an HONEST mistake))


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

just to show you all im still here

some of my pics from last year in CO









pretty sure this one below is the one i missed last year ukey:
(not that i only missed one) haha









this was one of the bigger ones i saw but he was smart (this picture was about 250-300 yards away and in my truck









i swear it was hard to hunt antelope in this type of terrain... although it is similar to wyoming... wyoming seems to have a little better terrain for spot and stalk!

it was too wet this year in CO to sit in a blind i couldnt find one good water hole they were going to!


----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> Besides me-how many others are 1st timers on this hunt?
> I'm old so I'm not worried about anything....If I haven't seen it, I'VE DONE IT!!!!!


I'm another first timer on this hunt.



misfitmedic said:


> so I can do some homework if I end up on the hunt list...
> 
> the hunt is on public land....?
> 
> ...



Good questions, can some one answer those for us?


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

A couple more:

Temps?
Thermocell?
Tent heater?
Fresh water?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Besides me-how many others are 1st timers on this hunt?
> I'm old so I'm not worried about anything....If I haven't seen it, I'VE DONE IT!!!!!





misfitmedic said:


> so I can do some homework if I end up on the hunt list...
> 
> the hunt is on public land....? yes
> 
> ...





ILLbucknut said:


> A couple more:
> 
> Temps? 40-100 put firure in the 90's
> Thermocell?around camp
> ...


bring some


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> bring some


How about dancing girls?:shade:

And I am a newbie to this hunt.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> How about dancing girls?:shade:
> 
> And I am a newbie to this hunt.


well if they see that pic they might not come for any amount of money


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Besides me-how many others are 1st timers on this hunt?
> I'm old so I'm not worried about anything....If I haven't seen it, I'VE DONE IT!!!!!


you wont be alone Most the whole list is first timers .


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> How about dancing girls?:shade:
> 
> And I am a newbie to this hunt.


huntnmuleys is as close as we can get in this camp.....he has some moves...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> so I can do some homework if I end up on the hunt list...
> 
> the hunt is on public land....? some public some private walk in(my favorite)
> 
> ...


 yep glad to see it fixed....but you were right on!



ILLbucknut said:


> A couple more:
> 
> Temps? 40-100......my guess 55-86
> Thermocell?only in camp, one of those pole systems for a big bottle would be great if someone has one, and use a thermacell in you blind.....spot and stalk you are just screwed!
> ...


bring jugs, i have a spot we can fill them up....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

If I can borrow a dual wheel she says she will be our camp cook and is a great dancer.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thermacell and your bug suits would be a good idea to bring. Its hard to believe in such an arid climate how bad the mosquitoes can be in some places. They are very aggressive even during the middle of the day if its not too windy.


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

When is it not windy in WY.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

HUNT said:


> When is it not windy in WY.



The two days I shot my goats it was dead calm out. It was calm the day wackem shot his goat too, but all the other days it was windy and or rainy.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> The two days I shot my goats it was dead calm out. It was calm the day wackem shot his goat too, but all the other days it was windy and or rainy.


I'd like to have a chance on a calm day - makes the shooting a little bit more reliable!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mike said he was going to bring 200-300 arrows.

Can this be right?:shade:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Joe, did you get a new bow, one that shoots hard enough so the arrow won't bounce off a hog?:lol3:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

was it the bow that was the problem...or was he using Rage broadheads? LOL

JOKE!!!!! Don't wanna start a Rage bashfest...lol


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

Who ever is planning to attend this hunt you won't be disappointed!!! 

Manboy, Spotnstalk, and Huntnmuleys are all great guys. 

I hunted with them year before last and they took great care of us. 

Everyone on the hunt scored goats. 

Just beware, huntnmuleys was a little friendlier than I was comfortable with if you know what I mean.  

Just be sure to tell him, No Means No! 

Only joking................................ or am I?


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

anybody bringing their dogs?


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> was it the bow that was the problem...or was he using Rage broadheads? LOL
> 
> JOKE!!!!! Don't wanna start a Rage bashfest...lol



I'm not saying, maybe Joe will say. :sad: LOL


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

manboy never answered about if we get a discount at his shop....lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Hey Joe, did you get a new bow, one that shoots hard enough so the arrow won't bounce off a hog?:lol3:


THat was funny but ya know what.....Mike Gates was with me last year and I literally had an arrow bounce off an antelope buck! No joke! When I released it sounded funny and it hit the antelope sideways and way back and bounced straight up in the air.:noidea:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Hey Joe, did you get a new bow, one that shoots hard enough so the arrow won't bounce off a hog?:lol3:


72lb, 82nd Airborne, 460gr Axis 340, 125gr Spitfires
71lb, Admiral, 432gr Axis 340, 125gr Slicks

........ I dont think I have to worry about that anymore.

I still watch that video now and then, just shake my head.
If that monster boar gets in front of me in May, he'll be going home with me.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> manboy never answered about if we get a discount at his shop....lol


I'm pretty sure I'd consider the help for the week a HUGE discount:wink:. I would have never gone to Wyoming to hunt public land by myself. Those guys have helped a bunch of us a TON! I won't ever be able to repay them for that but I think they both know if they ever want to come to IL I'll do my darndest to set them up on a good IL buck! Ronnie mounted my little buck the first year and he has my rifle Muley and antelope buck that I hope to get this coming October when I come back out. Double pedestal mount....can't wait!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> 72lb, 82nd Airborne, 460gr Axis 340, 125gr Spitfires
> 71lb, Admiral, 432gr Axis 340, 125gr Slicks
> 
> ........ I dont think I have to worry about that anymore.
> ...


I take it your leg healed up huh???? Man that had to hurt!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Hey Joe, did you get a new bow, one that shoots hard enough so the arrow won't bounce off a hog?:lol3:


:set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ILLbucknut said:


> 72lb, 82nd Airborne, 460gr Axis 340, 125gr Spitfires
> 71lb, Admiral, 432gr Axis 340, 125gr Slicks
> 
> ........ I dont think I have to worry about that anymore.
> ...


 hahahah, Sorry Joe, I couldn't help it......


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*I might*

fly out for a couple days during this hunt....just to hang out and get away from home for a late summer break.:shade:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I just bought the 82nd a few minutes ago, damn those classifieds.

Well.....now I gotta ask the wife for forgiveness.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ILLbucknut said:


> I just bought the 82nd a few minutes ago, damn those classifieds.
> 
> Well.....now I gotta ask the wife for forgiveness.


Be careful, bought my first bow and a week later mine left me. LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Be careful, bought my first bow and a week later mine left me. LOL


you must have bought the OTHER BRAND brand.LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Ballgame said:


> Who ever is planning to attend this hunt you won't be disappointed!!!
> 
> Manboy, Spotnstalk, and Huntnmuleys are all great guys.
> 
> ...


uh oh, looks like the peanut gallery finally joined in lol.........


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> THat was funny but ya know what.....Mike Gates was with me last year and I literally had an arrow bounce off an antelope buck! No joke! When I released it sounded funny and it hit the antelope sideways and way back and bounced straight up in the air.:noidea:


on a good note though Kory, least u finally hit one, with a witness (or witless) even!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> on a good note though Kory, least u finally hit one, with a witness (or witless) even!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey, my cooler was full when I left!:darkbeer: Don't forget...you still owe me for saving your life from that rattlesnake!:tongue: Had I not jumped on your back you would have probably walked right on it.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I take it your leg healed up huh???? Man that had to hurt!


That little cut turned into a dark purple bruise about the size of a baseball. Took about 3 weeks to disappear. The little cut is just a reminder to move my knee nefore the shot.

Hey Mark...... it's much funnier now than it was then. The look on my face from the pain and the shock of the arrow bouncing off that hog was probably priceless. I'm just glad Kory was'nt filming me a day early, it would have been posted for everyone to see.

And you Mike..... you plan on shooting 5 arrows at a time. Better fill ya a trailer full of arrows. I heard Beman gives out good deals when you buy direct from them, 10,000 at a time. You can buy arrows like Kory buys broadheads.


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

I was reading through some of the old posts on decoys. . .has anyone used the reflective mirror? similar to
http://theshadowshield.com/sport.phtml
The one i am thinking of looks like shield that you walk with. I saw one at a show awhile back but forgot the name of it.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

rootdoc said:


> I was reading through some of the old posts on decoys. . .has anyone used the reflective mirror? similar to
> http://theshadowshield.com/sport.phtml
> The one i am thinking of looks like shield that you walk with. I saw one at a show awhile back but forgot the name of it.


I have not....but I do have a little bit of advise when it comes to decoys...don't shoot them!:zip:

Last year guys had a TON of luck with Black cow decoys!!!!! Takes a couple guys to make it work but a lot of antelope went down with the aid of a cow decoy last year.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> That little cut turned into a dark purple bruise about the size of a baseball. Took about 3 weeks to disappear. The little cut is just a reminder to move my knee nefore the shot.
> 
> Hey Mark...... it's much funnier now than it was then. The look on my face from the pain and the shock of the arrow bouncing off that hog was probably priceless. I'm just glad Kory was'nt filming me a day early, it would have been posted for everyone to see.
> 
> And you Mike..... you plan on shooting 5 arrows at a time. Better fill ya a trailer full of arrows. I heard Beman gives out good deals when you buy direct from them, 10,000 at a time. You can buy arrows like Kory buys broadheads.


I have to bring extras, run out last year and those rich cole miners shot the most expensive arrows on the planet. LOL


rootdoc said:


> I was reading through some of the old posts on decoys. . .has anyone used the reflective mirror? similar to
> http://theshadowshield.com/sport.phtml
> The one i am thinking of looks like shield that you walk with. I saw one at a show awhile back but forgot the name of it.


That might work. 

cow decoys work also . I think Ray had the best one last year . It was light and wind would blow threw it.




Skeptic said:


> THat was funny but ya know what.....Mike Gates was with me last year and I literally had an arrow bounce off an antelope buck! No joke! When I released it sounded funny and it hit the antelope sideways and way back and bounced straight up in the air.:noidea:


Been nice to have that on film so we could figure out what happened.


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

Here i found it!
http://ghostblind.com/
looks slick


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

If Kory keeps shooting his decoy the wind would blow through it too. :wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

rootdoc said:


> Here i found it!
> http://ghostblind.com/
> looks slick


now just need to get it monted on the bow. that be fun to try.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

rootdoc said:


> Here i found it!
> http://ghostblind.com/
> looks slick


 i think on cloudy days it would be great, suuuny day it might get some reflection......even the glass off your bino's can give away your position to antelope.......


----------



## AngryDave (Jan 7, 2010)

manboy said:


> more pics......last pic is my favorite!:darkbeer:


have you ever mounted a doe and buck on the same pedestal? I saw a similar mount at DSC show this year and it looked really good...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

AngryDave said:


> have you ever mounted a doe and buck on the same pedestal? I saw a similar mount at DSC show this year and it looked really good...


 nope but i think it would reaaly nice, and does get 3-6" horns, there was a trophy doe spotted last year with 6" horns...old smart doe....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey guys,

Looking for someone that might be driving through IL to catch a ride with. I would split fuel of course.
Mike volunteerd to pick me up, but he might end up flying back. Another member that said he could is down on the buck-up list.

Just looking to save some fuel cost on me and whoever.

BTW....I'm nothing like Brad, I dont get grabby or bite and I keep all my clothes on.

LMK


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*cow decoy*

"cow decoys work also . I think Ray had the best one last year . It was light and wind would blow threw it."


I have been looking for a cow decoy sounds like Ray had a good one. 

Anyone know what brand & where he got it???????

Thanks


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> "cow decoys work also . I think Ray had the best one last year . It was light and wind would blow threw it."
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a cow decoy sounds like Ray had a good one.
> ...


I let ray jump in and tell you about it, But its the ray brand (Homemade)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

HUNT said:


> "cow decoys work also . I think Ray had the best one last year . It was light and wind would blow threw it."
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a cow decoy sounds like Ray had a good one.
> ...


ya i think he made it, now you guys understand that the cow decoy may work or it may just run the goats to a differant county! 

with any way to hunt antlope, blind, spot and spook, or decoys.....the antelope can not see you first! if they do you out! and once you have been spotted, your done....you just as well move on to the next goat....if you stay low and hide for 20 min. thinking they will forget about...lol... then you peek up through the sage and 2 does are looking right at you....


they have the very best eyes, you can't even begin to beleive how good they see.....i think think orduck, or wackem, Kory...some of these guys can tell you some stories of getting busted....lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> ya i think he made it, now you guys understand that the cow decoy may work or it may just run the goats to a differant county!
> 
> with any way to hunt antlope, blind, spot and spook, or decoys.....the antelope can not see you first! if they do you out! and once you have been spotted, your done....you just as well move on to the next goat....if you stay low and hide for 20 min. thinking they will forget about...lol... then you peek up through the sage and 2 does are looking right at you....
> 
> ...


I got busted during rifle season from over 500 yds away.  Once your busted they do run to the next county.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ILLbucknut said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking for someone that might be driving through IL to catch a ride with. I would split fuel of course.
> Mike volunteerd to pick me up, but he might end up flying back. Another member that said he could is down on the buck-up list.
> ...



Hey Joe, I'll meet ya at the OK border and you can ride with me and angry dave.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Would it me advisable to bring a decoy?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Would it me advisable to bring a decoy?


Yes, never know what might work.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya i think he made it, now you guys understand that the cow decoy may work or it may just run the goats to a differant county!
> 
> with any way to hunt antlope, blind, spot and spook, or decoys.....the antelope can not see you first! if they do you out! and once you have been spotted, your done....you just as well move on to the next goat....if you stay low and hide for 20 min. thinking they will forget about...lol... then you peek up through the sage and 2 does are looking right at you....
> 
> ...


I believe I CAN!
but, that's what makes it so sweet when it finally works just right to give you a shot!


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

If we all had cow decoys we could move around like a herd of cows.
(Bovine Buck Busters) LOL

That would look cool on video.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

HUNT said:


> If we all had cow decoys we could move around like a herd of cows.
> (Bovine Buck Busters) LOL
> 
> That would look cool on video.


Or, you could try one of these - just don't hunt with anyone who is too near-sighted - you might get shot

http://www.bethedecoy.com/


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

orduckhunter said:


> Or, you could try one of these - just don't hunt with anyone who is too near-sighted - you might get shot
> 
> http://www.bethedecoy.com/


Mike and I wear glasses. LOL


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Mike and I wear glasses. LOL


just don't try shooting without them - you might shoot a guy in a pronghorn suit instead of a real antelope!


----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)

HUNT said:


> If we all had cow decoys we could move around like a herd of cows.
> (Bovine Buck Busters) LOL
> 
> That would look cool on video.


That would be hilarious watching 20 guys hide behind cow decoys! Now that is something I want to see on a hunting dvd!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

orduckhunter said:


> Or, you could try one of these - just don't hunt with anyone who is too near-sighted - you might get shot
> 
> http://www.bethedecoy.com/


I think I might have to have one of those, I was telling kory last year ,Need something On top of my head. Just dont use it in gun season


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

The Stalk


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

The Result


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Man, I'm going to miss not going this year..........between the hunting and the guys you meet. Too much fun.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> Man, I'm going to miss not going this year..........between the hunting and the guys you meet. Too much fun.


Man it sure is lots of fun. Plus what else can you do in Augest.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

I was wondering, do you guys all camp together there in the same area and then split off into groups during the day? I have been wanting to do a trip up there for a few years but work chopped up my plans to go last year but my summer schedule is clear as a bell this year. If there is any room on the back up to the back up list I would love to join you gentlemen. I have been pouring over every thread on here about antelope for a week now and I am motivated to go more than ever. :darkbeer:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Pig_Pen said:


> I was wondering, do you guys all camp together there in the same area and then split off into groups during the day? I have been wanting to do a trip up there for a few years but work chopped up my plans to go last year but my summer schedule is clear as a bell this year. If there is any room on the back up to the back up list I would love to join you gentlemen. I have been pouring over every thread on here about antelope for a week now and I am motivated to go more than ever. :darkbeer:



Yes we all camped in the same area. You can hunt by yourself or group up with some guys. Last year I tried to hunt with as many guys in the group as possible. That is part of what makes this hunt so fun and you have someone to take pictures of you with your trophy.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Montana Decoys is making a cow decoy now. But, cow decoys only work if you have cows in the area your hunting...lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Seems like the Cow worked for one fella-guess I'll have to see about making me a light weight Angus on one side & Hoelstein on the udder. Drill holes to let the wind through, a couple hooks to hold the bow as your stalking & handles to hang on to & eye holes. Hmmmmm.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Cow decoys...used stucco wire (it has about 2" spacing) cut in the shape of a cow. Wired surveyors stacks to stiffen it up ( 1 across and 2 down where the legs would be) Then covered the whole thing with that black landscape fabric. Improvements to make

1 - holes to see through and range your goat
2 - shoulder straps to hold the thing..and maybe a waist belt also. Doesn't seem heavy at the start but after a half mile in the wind you will feel the burn. It'll also free up your hands to use your range finder.
3 - if your range finder has a cheesy battery over ...duct tape the sucker on! Don't ask.
4 - pepper spray...there is a hereford bull out there that craps piles bigger then most of the vehicles you will hunt from...there are also lots of big black ones...ask wackum about those.
5 - you will have more fun on this hunt then any other you've been on...guaranteed.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah keep in mind with the decoy there is a LOT of wind out there. Make it light and make it so the wind can blow through it.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

boswhia said:


> Cow decoys...used stucco wire (it has about 2" spacing) cut in the shape of a cow. Wired surveyors stacks to stiffen it up ( 1 across and 2 down where the legs would be) Then covered the whole thing with that black landscape fabric. Improvements to make
> 
> 1 - holes to see through and range your goat
> 2 - shoulder straps to hold the thing..and maybe a waist belt also. Doesn't seem heavy at the start but after a half mile in the wind you will feel the burn. It'll also free up your hands to use your range finder.
> ...



Ray you got a photo of yours?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

dek's are fun,real fun when the bull comes over to investigate.chris about run up joe's back.400 yds but it was assume to see happen.and sorry to ray we had a goat at 20 yds and i didn't see her upps.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

anyone have horses to use? I've seen a couple TV shows and in person where they used a live horse or two to walk right up on a herd and get within 30 yards of a buck


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> anyone have horses to use? I've seen a couple TV shows and in person where they used a live horse or two to walk right up on a herd and get within 30 yards of a buck


I know here wheres there is a few live horeses you can use,I guess if you take them with you they cant eat your car LOL


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

you could hide behind my dog...but he might scare the antelope...lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I know here wheres there is a few live horeses you can use,I guess if you take them with you they cant eat your car LOL


LOL, that was hilarious....of course I couldn't laugh at the time...since it was your car:wink:. I bet you was TICKED the 2nd time when one actually took a bite out it huh?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> LOL, that was hilarious....of course I couldn't laugh at the time...since it was your car:wink:. I bet you was TICKED the 2nd time when one actually took a bite out it huh?



It hilarious now , everytime I get in the car I see those teeth marks and it reminds me of the hunt so thats a good thing. But the other side with the bent finder ,well thats still is not funny.But I never forget trying to get my arrow back from that hungry horse. Him chewing it up slick trick and all.I wish I had a photo of that . Next year I taking some oats.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> It hilarious now , everytime I get in the car I see those teeth marks and it reminds me of the hunt so thats a good thing. But the other side with the bent finder ,well thats still is not funny.But I never forget trying to get my arrow back from that hungry horse. Him chewing it up slick trick and all.I wish I had a photo of that . Next year I taking some oats.


lol, ya that was pretty funny! it was like snack time when Mike showed up....lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Brad's 2008 and 2009 antelope*

hey guys this is a pedestal mount made by Brads bro.......its Brads deadzone pedestal, there is room in the middle for Brads big muley if he can ever get one..lol.......:darkbeer:
this mount pedestal has Brads best sneak.....and his best antelope to date....both taken with a limbsaver deadzone.....:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW:mg:


Ronnie you sure do nice work. brad you did pretty well on that goat also. 

Maybe this year I can get one for a pedestal mount. LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey Mike,
here is a link to Kory's pedestal he is getting....antelope on the bottom amd his muley on the top....well put a base with some habitat.....

http://www.mckenziesp.com/NW32-P12616C2003.aspx


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> hey Mike,
> here is a link to Kory's pedestal he is getting....antelope on the bottom amd his muley on the top....well put a base with some habitat.....
> 
> http://www.mckenziesp.com/NW32-P12616C2003.aspx


That should make a great mount.I think kory should have a rattle snake at the base of the Tree.


All these fancy mounts Mine is going to look plan as a wall mount..


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> That should make a great mount.I think kory should have a rattle snake at the base of the Tree.
> 
> 
> All these fancy mounts Mine is going to look plan as a wall mount..


thats o.k. Mike, 
you can save the fancy mount for your 350" bull elk....:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

hey mikedgates...

has the list changed at all yet....?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> hey mikedgates...
> 
> has the list changed at all yet....?


only thing that has changed is a few more on the back up. If I was a betting man I say you will make it if you hang in there. Here is a update

Hunter list 
1.mikedgates 

2.ILLbucknut 

3.Riverghost

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6.kparrott154

7.5MilesBack??

8.boswhia

9.bassfly66

10.bamaboy1528

11.whitetail101

12.ahunter55 

13.popeye77

14.rootdoc

15.HunterHawk

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.angrydave 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt

4.JG358 

BACKUP LIST
1.moHalucan
2.misfitmedic
3.acridlon
4.abps1
5.bowHuntky
6.Karbon


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> That should make a great mount.I think kory should have a rattle snake at the base of the Tree.
> 
> 
> All these fancy mounts Mine is going to look plan as a wall mount..


Yep, rattlesnake is in the plans!:wink: I'm gonna have to get one somewhere though.:noidea: I think I'll euro whatever I get this year and lay them at the base of that mount Ronnies working on.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Yep, rattlesnake is in the plans!:wink: I'm gonna have to get one somewhere though.:noidea: I think I'll euro whatever I get this year and lay them at the base of that mount Ronnies working on.


i can ask my dad to get you one, he works oil rigs and pumps 7 days a week in the sage, so i'll bet he can come up with one..lol...


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

When I see the pedestal mounts it makes me second guess the wall vs. floor pedestal. Good thing the wife is here to remind me that there is more room on the walls than on the floor.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> i can ask my dad to get you one, he works oil rigs and pumps 7 days a week in the sage, so i'll bet he can come up with one..lol...


Oh no....I gotta find it on my own:wink:. We both know that's something I'm good at!:amen:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Oh no....I gotta find it on my own:wink:. We both know that's something I'm good at!:amen:


lol, i am sure you could find one...lol


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> hey guys this is a pedestal mount made by Brads bro.......its Brads deadzone pedestal, there is room in the middle for Brads big muley if he can ever get one..lol.......:darkbeer:
> this mount pedestal has Brads best sneak.....and his best antelope to date....both taken with a limbsaver deadzone.....:thumbs_up


Man those look really good.

You all geared up for IN?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Don't forget Ronnie, your welcome in IL anytime too....but I'm not sure I can put you on those freak monsters like Rodney can.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Man those look really good.
> 
> You all geared up for IN?


ya i am ready, what kind of shot distance are we looking at? if the average is under 20 i'll take my longbow is it is over 20 i'll bring the deadzone....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> ya i am ready, what kind of shot distance are we looking at? if the average is under 20 i'll take my longbow is it is over 20 i'll bring the deadzone....


99% of the shots will be less than the 30 yds,,but ya never know when you might have a 50 yd shot either.

bring both.:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> Don't forget Ronnie, your welcome in IL anytime too....but I'm not sure I can put you on those freak monsters like Rodney can.


yeah cause ILL doesnt have big bucks..:tongue:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess I'll take my Darton Compound with release & sight & my real old 60# Carroll recurve from the mid 70s. If I take one with my Compound I'll try the next with the recurve, fingers & Barebow. I've taken 38 animals in the past that way (recurve-barebow) so one more on the back side of life would be good for an old man...really looking forward to my 1st Antelope hunt with a bunch of kids.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> 99% of the shots will be less than the 30 yds,,but ya never know when you might have a 50 yd shot either.
> 
> bring both.:thumbs_up


well i guess i will bring the compound....:darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

My computer crashed. I will be back on in a few days


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> I guess I'll take my Darton Compound with release & sight & my real old 60# Carroll recurve from the mid 70s. If I take one with my Compound I'll try the next with the recurve, fingers & Barebow. I've taken 38 animals in the past that way (recurve-barebow) so one more on the back side of life would be good for an old man...really looking forward to my 1st Antelope hunt with a bunch of kids.



LOL, I'm not far behind ya.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

:tongue: will there be bingo and a portable shuffle board table brought into camp for you geezers? :tongue:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> I guess I'll take my Darton Compound with release & sight & my real old 60# Carroll recurve from the mid 70s. If I take one with my Compound I'll try the next with the recurve, fingers & Barebow. I've taken 38 animals in the past that way (recurve-barebow) so one more on the back side of life would be good for an old man...really looking forward to my 1st Antelope hunt with a bunch of kids.


ya i have tried many time with trad gear, i have had a few close calls...lasst year i had a nice buck at 15 yards but i didn't see him until it was to late! real tough to get within trad gear close on a spot and stalk....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> *My computer crashed*. I will be back on in a few days


I wonder if Ronnie, Brad or Brian was driving his computer! - could have been any of them!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I killed a 6 point Buck in Ws. on the last day of early season with a 55# Recurve at 55 yds. (maybe 1964-65) Won't your recurves shoot that far????? My 1st deer ever, in 1958 was taken with a 45# recurve, wood arrow at 35 yds. Complete pass through & went 30 yds...
Actually 99% of all my shots with a compound are under 25 yds., same as recurve. Put all the trinkets on a recurve & use a release, the only thing you give up is speed....Of course, you have to be "strong" enough to pull it back & hold it a second or two...
I don't like Bingo or shuffle board but love a day at the beach in Jamaica...
Old sure as hell isn't "dead'....

All in fun fellas-I'm sure it will be a hoot. I love learning from newbies-they have some crazy ideas that work sometimes.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> I killed a 6 point Buck in Ws. on the last day of early season with a 55# Recurve at 55 yds. (maybe 1964-65) Won't your recurves shoot that far????? My 1st deer ever, in 1958 was taken with a 45# recurve, wood arrow at 35 yds. Complete pass through & went 30 yds...
> Actually 99% of all my shots with a compound are under 25 yds., same as recurve. Put all the trinkets on a recurve & use a release, the only thing you give up is speed....Of course, you have to be "strong" enough to pull it back & hold it a second or two...
> I don't like Bingo or shuffle board but love a day at the beach in Jamaica...
> Old sure as hell isn't "dead'....
> ...



well i have not got to the point where i can shoot 50 yards with trad..
maybe 30 but thats even iffy on a little antelope....


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

Kid part... check....

traditional bow... check 

i saw anyone who has recurves/long bows take them along with the pully bows on this hunt!

maybe there will be some jackrabbits to shoot at or we can do some arieal shooting at foam targets or something?

if anyone is iterested i would through in the recurve! 

if i shot an antelope with the pully bow whether it be a buck or doe i wouldnt mind trying to get one with the recurve too but i better start practicing again its been a while....

so if i do get to go am i the youngest at 25?

nice mounts by the way! they look great


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Agree on the nice mounts. I'll be close to 69 when this hunt comes about.
My 5 kids are all in their 30s so I think I've experienced about everything a young one can do or do to you...
As far as wild rides-used to race street rods in my day & my one son has raced big dirt bikes for years. Wife thinks were crazy sometimes. The dirt Bike I rode of his idled at I don't know what with the clutch in-scary...

I'll do my best not to fart & snore to loud & I'll bring plenty of depends....


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking for someone that might be driving through IL to catch a ride with. I would split fuel of course.
> Mike volunteerd to pick me up, but he might end up flying back. Another member that said he could is down on the buck-up list.
> ...



I can come through that way, since I am comming from PA. Let me know if you still need a ride. Have to be ok with a Ford Explorer decked out in Mossy Oak camo though.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Ok I can't wait till it is my turn to have pics of a mount just make sure it will fit thur a door and under 8ft. I think I lost all my pics in the computer crash.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I'm pretty sure your limited to 5 animals anyway....just saying that if you shoot them this size and bone em out you can put a LOT of them into a cooler.:wink::tongue:



Oh NOOOO!!! I am hunting with another small animal shooter on this one, I thought I had to put up with that during our deer season only:wink:. Just as long as you don't go shooting them in the ol texas heart shot too we'll be ok:wink:


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

*checking in*



mikedgates said:


> only thing that has changed is a few more on the back up. If I was a betting man I say you will make it if you hang in there. Here is a update
> 
> Hunter list
> 1.mikedgates
> ...


Just checking in to see if the list is moving yet. Great looking mounts there!
Alan


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

whitetail101 said:


> Oh NOOOO!!! I am hunting with another small animal shooter on this one, I thought I had to put up with that during our deer season only:wink:. Just as long as you don't go shooting them in the ol texas heart shot too we'll be ok:wink:


Well, I'm not going on this one....that is a pic from last years though. And just a word of advice, shoot the little ones! They all taste good, but there is NO animal on earth that tastes better than them antelope fawns!!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Well, I'm not going on this one....that is a pic from last years though. And just a word of advice, shoot the little ones! They all taste good, but there is NO animal on earth that tastes better than them antelope fawns!!!!


and for some reason the little ones stand around a little longer.....:zip:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> and for some reason the little ones stand around a little longer.....:zip:


well...ummm.....true, BUT they do make a smaller target!:wink: And I don't care if it was a fawn, getting within 20 yds of any of them little suckers is a feat in itself.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> well...ummm.....true, BUT they do make a smaller target!:wink: And I don't care if it was a fawn, getting within 20 yds of any of them little suckers is a feat in itself.


I'll be shoot'n which ever one I can get within shoot'n distance of, I'm not picky.


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*Dogs*

Will there be any place near by to shoot at a few prairie dogs?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

HUNT said:


> Will there be any place near by to shoot at a few prairie dogs?


in our hunt area there is 1 or 2 towns i know of, most of the towns have been killed out, ranches hate dogs more than they love your money if you can beleive that!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> well...ummm.....true, BUT they do make a smaller target!:wink: And I don't care if it was a fawn, getting within 20 yds of any of them little suckers is a feat in itself.


talking about a small target, 

antelope mature buck has a 9" kill zone...

a mature muley buck..15"
a mature bull elk 22".....
a mature whitetail buck.....12"


so guys tightn up your groups for this hunt, work on drawing your bow laying on your belly, draw while your in motion of setting up to your knees, range thins through the tall grass and brush......and you will do fine....oh and get to where you can hide behind a sage brush the size of a gallon of milk.......

anyone know where that pic is of wackem hiding in the green sage, his first outing?


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

i know what you are talking about! when i missed my final antelope and got as close as i did i was crawling through grass that was only 8 inches tall.. not sure how it hid me but it did...

and i was laying on my back drawing and ranging through grass! i did everything you just said....

oh and tweasers are real nice to have... i was pulling out cactus weeks later in academy and all my buddies were making fun of me!

but it would have been worth it if i dropped that dang antelope!



does anyone plan on videoing there hunt or anything? I want to get at least one of my hunts on video and would be willing to trade someone...

thought that would be kind of fun... because its nice to have real hard stalks work and then you will wish you had them on film or no one will believe you haha.

I dont have a camera yet but was hoping to have one by then...


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm ready to go. 
Is it time to start packing yet?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> I'm ready to go.
> Is it time to start packing yet?



Looking forward to a hunt is Half the fun. I spend much more time planning a hunt than I do hunting. :thumbs_up

This year you call me light weight Mike


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

guys....take LOTS of duct tape! It WILL come in handy!!!!


----------



## MNTreeClimber (Mar 3, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this again. You guys fill this thing up quick. damn


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Well guys.....Friday will be my last day of employment for the company I run.

Dont you dare count me out though, I'll land on my feet and be ready come August.

Anyone looking for a good plumber? :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Well guys.....Friday will be my last day of employment for the company I run.
> 
> Dont you dare count me out though, I'll land on my feet and be ready come August.
> 
> Anyone looking for a good plumber? :wink:


man Joe that sucks.....ya it is really slow right now, sure would be nice if some of that "obama" money was used in the real world to help the common guy.....


----------



## bassfly66 (May 25, 2009)

*Arrow choice*

Hey guys,

I'm full on stoked about this hunt. I've only hunted speedgoats once, way back in 1985 (got drawn in CA, where I grew up). I killed one back then out of a pit blind on a watering hole! (pop up ground blinds weren't even thought of back then)

Obviously, equipment has changed since then. My question is...I'm shooting a Hoyt Vectrix set at 70 #, 28" draw length & 25 3/4" Easton FMJ 340's. Are these arrows OK or should I look at a lighter weight shaft for more speed & flatter trajectory? I know I'll lose some KE as well as penetration, but don't think that it'll be that big of a deal on thin skinned game like speedgoats. 

Thanks in advance we (my friend bamaboy1528 & I) are really looking forward to hunting with y'all.

Nathan


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I will be doing lots of video-I always do. "IF" I am fortunate to take one I would probably video anyone who wanted. I usually shoot lots of film in a camp like this & then make a DVD for those who participated for their personal home use... I'm hoping it's pretty dry as I want to hunt from a blind & that makes video for myself much easier. No video for yourself on spot & stalk unless someone else is doing the filming....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I shoot Easton ST Exels...340, 30 inch (29 inch draw and 70# old Hoyt) 8.9 gpi with a 100 grain Muzzy MX4 and blazer vanes. I've arrowed 2 antelope with them and killed them quick...both dropped within 40 yards


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I will be doing lots of video-I always do. "IF" I am fortunate to take one I would probably video anyone who wanted. I usually shoot lots of film in a camp like this & then make a DVD for those who participated for their personal home use... I'm hoping it's pretty dry as I want to hunt from a blind & that makes video for myself much easier. No video for yourself on spot & stalk unless someone else is doing the filming....


ahunter55, I'd be in for that. I'd even film you if your in for a spot-n-stalk also. I'll probably try to talk Kory into filming for me again, if he dont end up hunting with us.
I'd buy a copy of the DVD from ya, I think that would be really neat.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

if I end up getting to go, I'll have a camera and video camera too


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Like I said-if I managed to get an Antelope I have no problem filming anyone who wants. I have all the bells & whistles for production, editing, dubing, music ect (dedicated stand alone production machines)... I've produced a few in years past. I did a couple for the Porkapalooza bowhunters that I attended Hog Bowhunting in Oklahoma (1st two).
I would still be going to that but gave up my spot one year when my wife became extremly ill. Fills fast & seems you can never get back in.

I'm in the process of making some "final" DVDs of my Bowhunts & some informational where to go types. Once I get them all put together will be releasing one last batch & hanging up producing except for family... I've been filming since 1990 & actually did some back in the early 70s with 8 & 16mm.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, Illbucknut-I would offer a ride but I am planning on going out early, maybe even 5-6 days as I am dropping wife off at close friends in Eastern Dakota 1st & picking her up on the way back.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Oh, Illbucknut-I would offer a ride but I am planning on going out early, maybe even 5-6 days as I am dropping wife off at close friends in Eastern Dakota 1st & picking her up on the way back.


No problem, whitetail101 is planning on picking me up.

BTW, Kory and I got lucky this year and took the last 2 spots on the Porkapolosa hunt @ Shiloh.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't remind me-I know-I would bump you in a second. My son-in-law is Curt (ex now but were still good friends). I told em, if anyone drops out I want back in. Your in for a better than great time-these guys are all great & the Hog hunting is fantastic...


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Don't remind me-I know-I would bump you in a second. My son-in-law is Curt (ex now but were still good friends). I told em, if anyone drops out I want back in. Your in for a better than great time-these guys are all great & the Hog hunting is fantastic...


I've been to Shiloh 3 times already and love the place.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been 7 times-took Curt there & he got his 1st Bowkill there (I paid for his trip) & then he got couple of his Buds to go & Mike from Ind. got together & that is how the Palooza was started 4 years ago (2010).


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Of the group, how many are planning on just Blind hunting?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Of the group, how many are planning on just Blind hunting?


not me...lol:darkbeer:


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Of the group, how many are planning on just Blind hunting?


Do you close your eyes when you blind hunt?


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Of the group, how many are planning on just Blind hunting?


I'm gonna be blind hunting.......Gonna search until I find a blind goat I can sneak up on:wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Of the group, how many are planning on just Blind hunting?


I do some of both


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

JG358 said:


> I'm gonna be blind hunting.......Gonna search until I find a blind goat I can sneak up on:wink:


You and me both.

If its been hot and dry, I might try sitting over a waterhole.......IDK.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> I do some of both


I think I might also do some of both,, ark, ark, ark, says popeye


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

mikedgates...I gotta get further up the list..lol I would love my first kill with my new bow to be there with you guys!!! Hell, I'll volunteer to be camp cook and do alot of the cooking!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> mikedgates...I gotta get further up the list..lol I would love my first kill with my new bow to be there with you guys!!! Hell, I'll volunteer to be camp cook and do alot of the cooking!!!




careful what you volunteer for. lost of Hungry guys on that list. Just hang in there you make it up there. :thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Like to keep the list up to date .If there are any that know they cant make it. let us know thanks



mikedgates said:


> Hunter list
> 1.mikedgates
> 
> 2.ILLbucknut
> ...


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

John (misfitmedic) you look to be a small quiet fella maybe you can hide in the corner of the wall tent and no one will notice you.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Hunt...

You're the first person that's ever accused me of being small and quiet since I've been out of diapers...lol


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

You remind me of a buddy of mine. I hunt with from WI. I hope to sit around camp and have a few cold beers with you.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I hope I get to meet all you guys!!! Getting a goat is secondary to the experience I'm looking forward to


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

I tried hunting out of a blind last year and decided it wasnt for me... there was just too much water last year and i couldnt pattern them going to any of the water holes last year...

ill bring my double bull but i may not be hunting out of it much... figured i would bring it incase someone wanted to hunt out of it!

however if they are hitting water holes hard i would be willing to hunt out of it...

we will see how it goes i guess...


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors (Feb 27, 2007)

*Py*

Just so you guys remember only pope and young antelope ride in Manboy's new truck. Just kidding you guys who haven't been out there are going to have a blast.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Cthuntfish said:


> Do you close your eyes when you blind hunt?


if you do, you'll probably wake up with goats looking in on you!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Well guys.....Friday will be my last day of employment for the company I run.
> 
> Dont you dare count me out though, I'll land on my feet and be ready come August.
> 
> Anyone looking for a good plumber? :wink:


sorry Joe  man things need to pick up. How long have you been there ? If things dont pick up ,where all going to be hunting for food. I could get on my thoughts of the white house ..........Oh I better not:zip::zip::zip:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> sorry Joe  man things need to pick up. How long have you been there ? If things dont pick up ,where all going to be hunting for food. I could get on my thoughts of the white house ..........Oh I better not:zip::zip::zip:


I've ran the company for them for the last 3yrs. Work has been slow for all the trades in the area for the last year or so.

BTW, I plan on hunting for food anyway, antalope is the *****.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> I've ran the company for them for the last 3yrs. Work has been slow for all the trades in the area for the last year or so.
> 
> BTW, I plan on hunting for food anyway, antalope is the *****.



well 
Now that you off you can start building the portable hot shower for camp:wink:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> well
> Now that you off you can start building the portable hot shower for camp:wink:


I was thinking about putting one together like the one at Shiloh.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> I was thinking about putting one together like the one at Shiloh.


I got one with a zodi water heater and a tent ,works better than nothing ,But water presure is very low. I had a brain storm and put on a on camper pump on it. That got me more water presure bUt the water heater could not keep up with the faster flow. so water was not to hot. But it does work and I bring it along and anyone is welcome to use it. this year I like to put some kind of mat in it to get your feet up out of the water. 
They had a thing last year not sure how it worked and who made it. I think steve was the only one that tryed mine out. He look pretty happy after a warm shower.

here is a photo of the setup . this was up in the U.P.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I used it once also Mike. Very nice set up!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Mike it looks like a good set up to me. I would be happy to use it. We can stand guard to keep manboy away or so I hear.:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

how big a water tank do you have for that set up?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Hey Mike it looks like a good set up to me. I would be happy to use it. We can stand guard to keep manboy away or so I hear.:wink:


I'd be more concerned about huntnmuleys....and if he's around, your sure to find that wackem fella in the shadows nearby!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> how big a water tank do you have for that set up?


You just fill a 5 gallon bucket , drop in the intake line, then water runs threw a copper coil heated buy 2 16 oz probane bottles. the pump runs off your car water presure is low but does the job. takes about 2-3 gallons per shower.

http://www.zodi.com/web-content/Consumer/zodihottaphpshower.html


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

that's awesome!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone got th egroup photo from last year?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Good group photo








Wackem is making sure Brad doesn't get away:noidea:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Names left to right & who in the group will be there this year?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Names left to right & who in the group will be there this year?


wel lets see.....



Mike, Brad,Joe,Ray,Kory,Ronnie,Chris,Steve,Brian.......


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

im in the white shirt on the left side.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm dead center


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm
















not there


----------



## lawman882 (Feb 8, 2006)

I am very interested....David Moore


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Yet


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey, I know some of those guys in that photo!
can I have your autographs?
(preferably on a blank check -  )


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I am the fat guy, all the way left


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im the poor little short guy that wackem is watching. yikes!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, looks like everyone is TALLER than me & for sure YOUNGER.

As they say after the hunt-WHAT A CREW!!!!!!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I understand that the lists are full, but if there could be a 7th spot on the waiting list, I would 100% be able to go. Thanks alot.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> I understand that the lists are full, but if there could be a 7th spot on the waiting list, I would 100% be able to go. Thanks alot.



1.mikedgates 

2.ILLbucknut 

3.Riverghost

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6.kparrott154

7.5MilesBack??

8.boswhia

9.bassfly66

10.bamaboy1528

11.whitetail101

12.ahunter55 

13.popeye77

14.rootdoc

15.HunterHawk

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.angrydave 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt

4.JG358 

BACKUP LIST
1.moHalucan
2.misfitmedic
3.acridlon
4.abps1
5.bowHuntky
6.Karbon
7.Hunt1up


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*truck full*



Skeptic said:


> Good group photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the 3 guys on the right had 11 goats in the back on the ride home


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

bartman3562 said:


> I know the 3 guys on the right had 11 goats in the back on the ride home


You guys sure did them goats up good on that trip. I recall that it was only 10........ plus 1 pope and younger ....wish I could hear that story just one more time. Kinda forget the details when you only hear it a thousand times Mr Wackum..eh:wink:. Top photo...I'm the guy 4th from the left....the token Canadian immigrant.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

boswhia said:


> You guys sure did them goats up good on that trip. I recall that it was only 10........ plus 1 pope and younger ....wish I could hear that story just one more time. Kinda forget the details when you only hear it a thousand times Mr Wackum..eh:wink:. Top photo...I'm the guy 4th from the left....the token Canadian immigrant.



I'm kinda surprised he hasn't chimed in here in regards:wink:..eh


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Is it August yet?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Is it August yet?


I wish it was.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Joe 
Now that you have all this time on you hands,better start working on that cow decoy.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I just might do that.

Gotta find some of that plastic cardboard stuff and then a nice cow that will let me trace its outline.


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

just saw these on ebay! might be good for those using the blinds. . .

http://cgi.ebay.com/QA-2007-Carry-L...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad6746df5

and for $59 cannot go wrong may have to pick up a few


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

rootdoc said:


> just saw these on ebay! might be good for those using the blinds. . .
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/QA-2007-Carry-L...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad6746df5
> 
> and for $59 cannot go wrong may have to pick up a few


Thanks for posting 

Good price I got one, I try anything once, I think it might help at the water hole.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

mine was not p&y but i said i'd kill him if it was the last day.i didn't mean the last 4 hrs but he's got style.was using some need adhesive at work thats all organic.when it kicks off smells just like sage it get me thinking about wyo.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Mine was Not P&Y eather,But I was happy to get him. I was very happy coming home with 4 antelope and a cow elk ,3 grouse and a rattle snake, Plus one jack rabbit. Tryed the jack rabbit:mg:, all I can say is they will be safe next year. 

Like to try a little praire Doging with the bow this year.


Where is MR P&Y


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Mine was Not P&Y eather,But I was happy to get him. I was very happy coming home with 4 antelope and a cow elk ,3 grouse and a rattle snake, Plus one jack rabbit. Tryed the jack rabbit:mg:, all I can say is they will be safe next year.
> 
> Like to try a little praire Doging with the bow this year.
> 
> ...


Did you try some of the snake? I REALLY like it. Will definately keep them to eat in the future!

I had to settle for 3 antelope that trip, but I'm kinda glad, had I not gone back for my buck with the rifle I would have never shot my first muley as well. So I take it the jackrabbit didn't taste like chicken? Props for at least trying it Mike....man that thing really looked like some tough eating. I guess the plus was that it had as much meat as a couple of them antelope we killed:wink:.:secret:

Brian...I think yours was one of the neatest stories of the trip. You saying you'd kill that goat then you did....and the shot:thumbsup:.....Only the ethics police would be ashamed. I like it!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

BACKUP LIST
1.moHalucan
2.misfitmedic
3.acridlon
4.abps1
5.bowHuntky
6.Karbon
7.Hunt1up

mikedgates. Thanks alot for adding me. I know thats a long shot, but I appreciate the consideration regardless.


----------



## mtelkhuntr (Aug 18, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> Mine was Not P&Y eather,But I was happy to get him. I was very happy coming home with 4 antelope and a cow elk ,3 grouse and a rattle snake, Plus one jack rabbit. Tryed the jack rabbit:mg:, all I can say is they will be safe next year.


I have a great recipe for jackrabbit;
1lb jackrabbit
2lbs pork sausage
salt and pepper
Mix the pork and jackrabbit together, then fry until done. Drain and throw the meat to the dogs. Take the grease and fry your chicken in it and VOILA! the jackrabbit tastes just like chicken.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> BACKUP LIST
> 1.moHalucan
> 2.misfitmedic
> 3.acridlon
> ...


 Even know your way down there ,things could chage when it time to get tags, Just keep a eye on the thread.


mtelkhuntr said:


> I have a great recipe for jackrabbit;
> 1lb jackrabbit
> 2lbs pork sausage
> salt and pepper
> Mix the pork and jackrabbit together, then fry until done. Drain and throw the meat to the dogs. Take the grease and fry your chicken in it and VOILA! the jackrabbit tastes just like chicken.


LOL


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm going to order one of those decoys just in case-excellent price. I tried but said E-bay check out is down for now. Whats everyones thoughts on it?
Maybe we should just all get one & make a herd...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I'm going to order one of those decoys just in case-excellent price. I tried but said E-bay check out is down for now. Whats everyones thoughts on it?
> Maybe we should just all get one & make a herd...


I ordered one. that will give us 2 so far .:thumbs_up


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

the montana decoy bucks are a little smaller horned and wouldn't push as many marginal bucks out of an area, plus their design would give you a little more movement in the breeze...plus fold up nicely and don't take up as much room


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> the montana decoy bucks are a little smaller horned and wouldn't push as many marginal bucks out of an area, plus their design would give you a little more movement in the breeze...plus fold up nicely and don't take up as much room


I think the smaller horns are a plus - in the first year, we used a Flambeau CommAnelope, and the horns seemed a bit big

Of course, the down side to the Montana is the wind - it really whips hard out there on the prairie!


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Last year I only saw signs of chasing once...and that was at the end of the hunt week. Lets hear from the antelope experts and get their thoughts on time period for goat rut and decoys....Ronnie? Brad? where are you?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

peak rut is mid to late september....bout the time everyone is in the elk woods lol.

but, decoys can work early. i got the combo buck and doe montana, the doe i hear is great for early season. will try that some this year. but even the buck can work early, just not like peak rut time....
honestly, if your patient enough to sit water or a fence crossing its great. sneaking is good too, in the right spots.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll just shave his horns & drill a few air holes in him. Nothing can't be fixed.
Maybe cut him in half & have 2.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

If anyone close wants to borrow my decoy you can....it's already got an air hole in it:noidea:.:doh:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Hunt info update*

Ok guys, I've been talking to Ronnie (manboy). Game and fish might be cutting the number of Buck tags allowed. For that reason it might be wise for us to put into the draw system for the tags. The draw deadline is March 15th but it would be nice if we all put in as a group on March 1st. That way we can get a final count . 

With that being 3 weeks away it's time for everyone to decide for sure if they're going. 

Before you drop your money on a tag there are a few things you should know. Although the Wyoming boys are always going out of their way to help others their time is very limited. Brad has some previous commitments and will not be available to help at all. Ronnie is very busy running the store and will have very limited time. What this means to you is that this is more of a do-it-yourself hunt. You will be required to do some map reading and find water holes or places to hunt. I don't want people to think they just need to show up and they will show you all the areas. This is still a do-it-yourself hunt. Ronnie and Brad are not going to be able to help out like they did in the past. I don't want to sound rude, I just want everyone to have a clear understanding of what to expect. We are asking a lot from these guys putting this many hunters in their area. If we all show up there with a little idea where we would like to hunt this would be very helpful. We can't show up there with 20 guys expecting them to show us where to hunt. If we put in for the draw, March first, you will have plenty of time to do some research. As far as area I'd rather we didn't discuss this on the thread. Before March first everyone that is still in will get the info they need. Then you will have several months to do some research.

We will put in as a group March first on-line. Then we will all draw or none of us. I don't expect to have any trouble drawing as a group . This will be for the buck tag, doe tags will be done later.

So just to be clear this is a do-it-yourself hunt with some general area guidance. With the benefit of having a crew at night to share stories.

If you're used to or expect a fully guide hunt this hunt might not be for you. But if you always wanted to hunt antelope and are accustomed to do-it-yourself hunting this might be right up your alley.

Camping 

A reminder on camping. We camp on public land with no facilities. That means no water and no bathroom.

Out of respect for our hosts I would expect everyone to know and follow the Wyoming hunting laws.

As with all hunting there is no guaranty that you will get an opportunity, but I will go out on a limb here and guaranty you will see an antelope.

It's going to be a good time.

I would like everyone that is still in to check in by copying the thread and putting a "X" by your name.

1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut 

3.Riverghost

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6.kparrott154

7.5MilesBack??

8.boswhia

9.bassfly66

10.bamaboy1528

11.whitetail101

12.ahunter55 

13.popeye77

14.rootdoc

15.HunterHawk

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.angrydave 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt

4.JG358 

BACKUP LIST
1.moHalucan
2.misfitmedic
3.acridlon
4.abps1
5.bowHuntky
6.Karbon
7.Hunt1up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks Mike-I am in for sure as you know I had made plans for this area & a DIY B/4 I even knew of the AT hunt. X by my name. ahunter55 (John)

I had planned to submit for the draw a couple weeks ago but have not yet.
How does the "group" draw submission go, who does it & what information is needed. Otherwise, I plan on submitting this week. Let me know.

I want to thank you & the others that do so much to keep this updated & us informed. I'm not planning on anyone doing much for me since I plan on going out 2-3 days ahead of time to get all my things in place.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update


mikedgates said:


> Ok guys, I've been talking to Ronnie (manboy). Game and fish might be cutting the number of Buck tags allowed. For that reason it might be wise for us to put into the draw system for the tags. The draw deadline is March 15th but it would be nice if we all put in as a group on March 1st. That way we can get a final count .
> 
> With that being 3 weeks away it's time for everyone to decide for sure if they're going.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

the main thing you need to now is reading a map and tracking mileage.most lands are in 1/2 to mile sq.blocks.don't try a stalk if it's not possible u r just educating them.cooking is gas/propane no fires at this time of yr.and enjoy your selves all about the having fun.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ahunter55 said:


> thanks Mike-I am in for sure as you know I had made plans for this area & a DIY B/4 I even knew of the AT hunt. X by my name. ahunter55 (John)
> 
> I had planned to submit for the draw a couple weeks ago but have not yet.
> How does the "group" draw submission go, who does it & what information is needed. Otherwise, I plan on submitting this week. Let me know.
> ...


its actually really funny, u asked some questions on the wyoming page, i answered and u never came back on there. i was thinking what the heck. 
i had no idea you were one of the guys on the group hunt and had picked an area. im a moron sometimes lol....

guys i will of course help with what i can, but i am going to be taking a hunter myself on my days off, so ill be a bit preoccupied!


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*pref. points*

Can one apply without using his pref. points?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*group*



ahunter55 said:


> thanks Mike-I am in for sure as you know I had made plans for this area & a DIY B/4 I even knew of the AT hunt. X by my name. ahunter55 (John)
> 
> I had planned to submit for the draw a couple weeks ago but have not yet.
> How does the "group" draw submission go, who does it & what information is needed. Otherwise, I plan on submitting this week. Let me know.
> ...


Ronnnie can verify, but I believe one person goes in and applies, gets a group number, and 4 more people can apply with that number. The group of 5 gets picked, or no one gets picked. We did this the first year. Need to assign group leaders, and 4 people to each leader. Once the leader applies and gets the group number, it is up to him to pass along to the others, then up to them to apply, using that number. Makes sense right?


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*Maps*

A link to good map info

http://www.sagecreekforums.com/phpforum/viewtopic.php?t=9487

http://www.koutdoorproducts.com/index.html


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> Can one apply without using his pref. points?


This could be a problem, as if you draw your first choice,you will lose them, but if you draw you second or thrid you will keep them. Better send Ronnie a pm. How you would do it would depend on if you want more points or Just the ones you have. 



bartman3562 said:


> Ronnnie can verify, but I believe one person goes in and applies, gets a group number, and 4 more people can apply with that number. The group of 5 gets picked, or no one gets picked. We did this the first year. Need to assign group leaders, and 4 people to each leader. Once the leader applies and gets the group number, it is up to him to pass along to the others, then up to them to apply, using that number. Makes sense right?


Yes where going to set up in groups of six


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*(x)*

MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.angrydave 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (X)

4.JG358


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just checked the Wy. site & a group is 1 group leader submits for Lic. & gets a group # & 5 more use that number when they apply (6 total). Everything has to be the same-Area, Animal, ALL Non Residents (for us).
No mix & match.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I would like everyone that is still in to check in by copying the thread and putting a "X" by your name.

1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut 

3.Riverghost

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6.kparrott154

7.5MilesBack??

8.boswhia

9.bassfly66

10.bamaboy1528

11.whitetail101

12.ahunter55 

13.popeye77 (X)

14.rootdoc

15.HunterHawk

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.angrydave 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt

4.JG358 

BACKUP LIST
1.moHalucan
2.misfitmedic
3.acridlon
4.abps1
5.bowHuntky
6.Karbon
7.Hunt1up 
__________________


You know I'm in Mike.....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I know


popeye77 said:


> I would like everyone that is still in to check in by copying the thread and putting a "X" by your name.
> 
> 1.mikedgates (X)
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

4 so far


popeye77 said:


> I would like everyone that is still in to check in by copying the thread and putting a "X" by your name.
> 
> 1.mikedgates (X)
> 
> ...


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by popeye77 
I would like everyone that is still in to check in by copying the thread and putting a "X" by your name.

1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut 

3.Riverghost

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6.kparrott154

7.5MilesBack??

8.boswhia

9.bassfly66

10.bamaboy1528

11.whitetail101

12.ahunter55 

13.popeye77 (X)

14.rootdoc

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.angrydave 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 

BACKUP LIST
1.moHalucan
2.misfitmedic
3.acridlon
4.abps1
5.bowHuntky
6.Karbon
7.Hunt1up 
__________________


The only way ill drop out is if i find out my dad and brother can come out for an elk or mule deer hunt and it doesnt look like they are going to be able to make it this year....... or i guess the other option would be to find somewhere to lope hunt that was better than where i hunted this last year! I just hate paying the money for an out of state tag when i have antelope here in CO....

But i am working mad OT right now at work :darkbeer: so for now i am in like Flinn


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't mind paying for an out of state tag to hunt in a new place with new people. I can drive 5 minutes from my house and see antelope...but antelope hunting with a bow has become my new addiction and my shrink says it's good for me to meet new people and stop being so damned anti social...lol


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> Originally Posted by popeye77
> I would like everyone that is still in to check in by copying the thread and putting a "X" by your name.
> 
> 1.mikedgates (X)
> ...



I'm in....I was planning on getting a couple doe tags, do I still need to apply?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

So this looks like the X lists so far & their number in the list.
.
1-Mikedgates x
12-ahunter55 x
13-Popeye77 x
15-hunterhawk x

Manboy list
3-Hunt x
4-J6358 x


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Boswhia is in*



popeye77 said:


> I would like everyone that is still in to check in by copying the thread and putting a "X" by your name.
> 
> 1.mikedgates (X)
> 
> ...


I'm in for the goats


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

hurry up people..start dropping out!!! LOL 


Just kidding....:tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I always get a kick out of the ones that say "I'm for sure in, UNLESS........"!:wink: The UNLESS usually ends up happening in those instances from my experience.


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> I always get a kick out of the ones that say "I'm for sure in, UNLESS........"!:wink: The UNLESS usually ends up happening in those instances from my experience.


yeah yeah yeah... you might be right... but time will tell... and its fun letting misfitmedic sweat it out :darkbeer: haha j/k you look like you could break me in half... but the whole reason i am in is so i can meet some new people and bow hunting is my passion and like i stated earlier in this thread i was going to try and hunt Wyoming this year after last season of dissapointment in CO...

so im going to try to make it happen... i have the time off and the money so that has to count for something haha


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

JG358 said:


> I'm in....I was planning on getting a couple doe tags, do I still need to apply?


yes, apply for a buck doe tags can be bought when you get here,....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I need to PM whitetail101 and make sure he is positively going, we are riding together.
I guess I could hook up with another member if I had too.


Put an X next to my name...... hell, I'll walk if I have too.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

kick HunterHawk out!!! :moon:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.Riverghost

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6.kparrott154

7.5MilesBack??

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66

10.bamaboy1528

11.whitetail101

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.rootdoc

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.angrydave 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.moHalucan
2.misfitmedic
3.acridlon
4.abps1
5.bowHuntky
6.Karbon
7.Hunt1up


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> kick HunterHawk out!!! :moon:


haha dont hate me because im closer to going... dang medics anyway...dont you wish people liked medics as much as they like cops:darkbeer: haha... er something like that :teeth:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Any of you guys want to kill hogs? 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056961317&posted=1#post1056961317


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

HunterHawk said:


> haha dont hate me because im closer to going... dang medics anyway...dont you wish people liked medics as much as they like cops:darkbeer: haha... er something like that :teeth:


The guys in my platoon LOVED me after the bullets stopped flying and dust settled from an IED over in Iraq...lol Don't be jealous of me because I have a big yard and don't have to park on the street like you city slickers...lol (AND arrowed antelope the last 2 years IN Colorado...lol)

Damn, I hope I get to go on this hunt and meet you all!!!


Mike...I wanna kill hogs too!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Any of you guys want to kill hogs?
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056961317&posted=1#post1056961317


man i would be there Mike, but i am going just south of there on march 4-6th 
mmmmm, :secret:mmmm....nope i can't do it!
well, Mike would you like your mount then? mmmmm, this could be a business trip..mmmm:shade:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> man i would be there Mike, but i am going just south of there on march 4-6th
> mmmmm, :secret:mmmm....nope i can't do it!
> well, Mike would you like your mount then? mmmmm, this could be a business trip..mmmm:shade:


I'd like my mount then. But I'll wait patiently til October.:shade:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

manboy said:


> man i would be there Mike, but i am going just south of there on march 4-6th
> mmmmm, :secret:mmmm....nope i can't do it!
> well, Mike would you like your mount then? mmmmm, this could be a business trip..mmmm:shade:




Dooooooooooooooo Ittttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> man i would be there Mike, but i am going just south of there on march 4-6th
> mmmmm, :secret:mmmm....nope i can't do it!
> well, Mike would you like your mount then? mmmmm, this could be a business trip..mmmm:shade:


ronnie 
If you come down and we even talk about mounting them. You can write it off.LOL:thumbs_up
I know there was alot of guys already had plans for pig hunting. I couldn't get into anything ,so I started a thread.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Dang Mike, I just got married 3 weeks ago. Antelope, hogs, and turkeys, you are going to get me divorced again. LOL Guess I need to see how tuff she is. LOL

Is it easier to ask for forgivness than for permission???


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Dang Mike, I just got married 3 weeks ago. Antelope, hogs, and turkeys, you are going to get me divorced again. LOL Guess I need to see how tuff she is. LOL
> 
> Is it easier to ask for forgivness than for permission???


married 3 weeks , she will go for it. Give her some time and maybe not.

Man!!!!!!!!!!!3 weeks You in the GOOD OLD DAYS :thumbs_up


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

popeye...marriage is the leading cause of divorce...so you might as well hunt when you can...lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

How many have Xed their name for sure to go?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

As of now 8 confirmed, But no one has droped eather.


ahunter55 said:


> How many have Xed their name for sure to go?


1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.Riverghost

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6.kparrott154

7.5MilesBack??

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66

10.bamaboy1528

11.whitetail101

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.rootdoc

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.angrydave 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.moHalucan
2.misfitmedic
3.acridlon
4.abps1
5.bowHuntky
6.Karbon
7.Hunt1up 
__________________


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Is it easier to ask for forgivness than for permission???[/QUOTE]

You should have learned that is'nt always true from your X's.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have 2 Xs & one is Dead & the other still gets a monthly check (32 years now). They don't forgive nutin!!!!!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Man Down*

I am an commeical HVAC service Tech and I have a very hard time getting that much time off in the peak of the heat. It don't look like it will happen this year lots of big stuff starting up this summer here. 



I would like to give my spot to misfitmedic


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I totally apreciate that, Riverghost, but there's a guy ahead of me on the back up list :wink:


----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)

Well misfitmedic,

You're in luck. I won't be able to make the trip. I move out of my apartment on the 14th and into my new one on the 16th for school. I won't be able to make the trip.

Goodluck guys


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Update

1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6..moHalucan

7.5MilesBack??

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66

10.bamaboy1528

11.whitetail101

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.rootdoc

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.angrydave 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1acridlon
2.abps1
3.bowHuntky
4.Karbon
5.Hunt1up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> I am an commeical HVAC service Tech and I have a very hard time getting that much time off in the peak of the heat. It don't look like it will happen this year lots of big stuff starting up this summer here.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to give my spot to misfitmedic


Sorry to hear You cant make it . At least you have work.so many people out now. 



misfitmedic said:


> I totally apreciate that, Riverghost, but there's a guy ahead of me on the back up list :wink:


You in



kparrott154 said:


> Well misfitmedic,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry you cant make it


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

mike...I need 3 x's by my name cuz I'm damned sexeh!!!!! LOL

I really hate to be happy because other guys can't make it...but I am!!! Hopefully we can all meet up next year. Thanks, guys


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

9 x's and still waiting on the others(


mikedgates said:


> Update
> 
> 1.mikedgates (X)
> 
> ...


----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)

misfitmedic said:


> mike...I need 3 x's by my name cuz I'm damned sexeh!!!!! LOL
> 
> I really hate to be happy because other guys can't make it...but I am!!! Hopefully we can all meet up next year. Thanks, guys



You should be pumped! I was excited to make the list, but once I really started looking at school costs and rent and stuff I realized that I probably couldn't afford this trip. 

I'm glad you will be able to go on this trip and have a good time.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

guys this is a fun trip i would be there if i wasnt going to ME the week after cant be gone from work for 18 days well i could but may not have work when i get back whats with the x by the name. oh heck put me on the back up list you never know what might happen


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

masonbanta said:


> guys this is a fun trip i would be there if i wasnt going to ME the week after cant be gone from work for 18 days well i could but may not have work when i get back whats with the x by the name. oh heck put me on the back up list you never know what might happen


the X are people that are still in for sure.

1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6..moHalucan

7.5MilesBack??

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66

10.bamaboy1528

11.whitetail101

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.rootdoc

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.angrydave 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1acridlon
2.abps1
3.bowHuntky
4.Karbon
5.Hunt1up
6.masonbanta


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> mike...I need 3 x's by my name cuz I'm damned sexeh!!!!! LOL
> 
> I really hate to be happy because other guys can't make it...but I am!!! Hopefully we can all meet up next year. Thanks, guys



Congrts man, glad your in. Are you as crazy as you seem? Hope so, it will be a fun time.:wav:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Congrts man, glad your in. Are you as crazy as you seem? Hope so, it will be a fun time.:wav:


I'll let you know after our hog hunt in April.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> I'll let you know after our hog hunt in April.


lol,

i think we might have another 2arrow1 on our hands....


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> I'll let you know after our hog hunt in April.


Man did I want to go on that hog hunt. But I already have 4 hunts planned thru August. Hope to go on another one with you Kory. You guys turned me into a "hunter". LOL Can't get enough.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

manboy said:


> lol,
> 
> i think we might have another 2arrow1 on our hands....


Is that good or bad. lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Man did I want to go on that hog hunt. But I already have 4 hunts planned thru August. Hope to go on another one with you Kory. You guys turned me into a "hunter". LOL Can't get enough.


Aren't you still going on the one in May with me???? Now that you've got a few kills under your belt we gotta give you heck!:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Is that good or bad. lol


Well I've never before met someone that was into road surfing on their knees. Of course....Ronnie might have had something to do with that.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

popeye...depends on which shrink of mine you talk to...the one from the Army, the VA that did my rating, or the one I see on a regular basis now...lol My new social worker at the VA thinks I'm pretty cool...lol


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> Originally Posted by popeye77
> I would like everyone that is still in to check in by copying the thread and putting a "X" by your name.
> 
> 1.mikedgates (X)
> ...


I'm definetely in, I am also planning on grabbing a Muley tag on this trip as well. Will definetely have to purchase doe tags as well, freezer will be empty by August..LOL

I'll have ILLbucknut with me, as I am picking him up on the drive out.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

whitetail101 said:


> I'm definetely in, I am also planning on grabbing a Muley tag on this trip as well. Will definetely have to purchase doe tags as well, freezer will be empty by August..LOL
> 
> I'll have ILLbucknut with me, as I am picking him up on the drive out.


ummm, the deer season isnt open in august. you can only hunt goats at the at hunt....


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> Aren't you still going on the one in May with me???? Now that you've got a few kills under your belt we gotta give you heck!:wink:


Hey cool. I forgot you were going. Duh, guess that's what happens when ya get older. lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am in, X my name (ahunter55) I'm going no matter what...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't wait to meet everyone!!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

whitetail101 said:


> I'm definetely in, I am also planning on grabbing a Muley tag on this trip as well. Will definetely have to purchase doe tags as well, freezer will be empty by August..LOL
> 
> I'll have ILLbucknut with me, as I am picking him up on the drive out.





huntnmuleys said:


> ummm, the deer season isnt open in august. you can only hunt goats at the at hunt....


ya no deer season is not open.....AND LETS GET ONE THING STRIAGHT RIGHT NOW, I AM WILLING TO HELP GUYS ON THIS GOAT HUNT, BUT IF ANYONE INVITES THEMSELVES TO A MULEY HUNT HERE AFTERWARD, THERE WILL BE BAD FEELINGS! INFACT IF WE HAVE ANY MISUNDERSTANDING ABOUT I AM OUT! AND THE REST OF YOU WILL BE ON YOUR OWN.....THERE IS RULES TO HUNTING PUBLIC LAND IN SOMEONES BACKYARD...IT'S CALLED RESPECT....


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ya, you can olny sneak up and take pics of them muleys.what ever you do don't let ronnie get you to try the roll-out tech.watch the tailgater trick also.man i'd just like to hit them cattle gates again(airborne).


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Didn't wackem sit on a catus this year? What other injuries did guys get?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

so, add knee pads and kevlar jock straps to the packing list...?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> so, add knee pads and kevlar jock straps to the packing list...?


Knee pads are a must have! Leather gloves good for hands. Just watch where you squat and your butt should be fine.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

are the cactus and prickly things as bad up there as they are where I hunt goats in CO?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> are the cactus and prickly things as bad up there as they are where I hunt goats in CO?


When I elk hunted CO I don't remember seeing any cactus. I would say WY is about like south Texas in regards to amount of prickly stuff.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

then what was I picking out of my legs and hands this past summer? LOL

I'm down in SE near the Comanchee Graslands, not the pretty mountains where the elk live...lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not doubting that they're there....I just don't remember seeing any.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

it's starting to sound like I'll need the knee pads and kevlar jock strap and gloves just to hang out in camp with you arrow slingers...might bring a helmet too, just to be safe...lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> it's starting to sound like I'll need the knee pads and kevlar jock strap and gloves just to hang out in camp with you arrow slingers...might bring a helmet too, just to be safe...lol


well, us "arrow flingers" from the hog thread won't be on the antelope hunt this year.....and I certainly think the helmut is a good idea. You never know what can happen!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

I may just stop in to fling arrows at the sage brush just to make sure I dont miss a step LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6..moHalucan

7.5MilesBack??

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66

10.bamaboy1528

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.rootdoc

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.angrydave 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1acridlon
2.abps1
3.bowHuntky
4.Karbon
5.Hunt1up


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I'm not doubting that they're there....I just don't remember seeing any.


as we all know, it's usually not the cactus you SEE that gives you the problem!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Be ready to shoot in the wind.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

The wind is for sure. I think that one doe Mike shot he aimed for her butt and hit her in front of the heart...double lung. I could not have pulled that shot off that day.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> The wind is for sure. I think that one doe Mike shot he aimed for her butt and hit her in front of the heart...double lung. I could not have pulled that shot off that day.


that reminds me of a shot i had last year on my 2nd tag.....wind was blowing 30-40 and i was in some trees...finally got my shot, the does ran out i ranged them...then the buck .....i know the yardage....i am right at where the white of the butt and the air meet....and let it fly.....pure miss....ya the wind was blowing into my face....:mg:not at my side anymore...lol but i did have the yardage right!:mg:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> that reminds me of a shot i had last year on my 2nd tag.....wind was blowing 30-40 and i was in some trees...finally got my shot, the does ran out i ranged them...then the buck .....i know the yardage....i am right at where the white of the butt and the air meet....and let it fly.....pure miss....ya the wind was blowing into my face....:mg:not at my side anymore...lol but i did have the yardage right!:mg:


Some guys aim for the butt and can hit em in the lungs....other guys aim for the lungs and hit em in the butt:noidea:.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Some guys aim for the butt and can hit em in the lungs....othe guys aim for the lungs and hit em in the butt:noidea:.


lol.....ya but some guys can hit the little ones some guys can't...lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Those little ones are hard to hit, and hard to judge if mom isnt around. That first one I took out of the blind at 58 yards. thought I had me a big doe, get over there and said . Wow:mg: where is the rest of her.LOL . But she was good eaten and my first antelope.I had some of her on the grill before lunch the first day.Some people say you cant eat antelope,so being my first one I wanted to try it before I wacked some more. I can tell you this is some of the best meat out there.:smile:

Most them goats will not let you get withing 100 yards, But I did see kory get to within 20 yards of one. I ranged it for him,I was thinking It must already dead.I could not beleave it decided to hide instead of running. He wacks it at 20 yards:mg:

It goes to show you anything could happen. I did also get a 20 yard shot , I blew it. Kory had to take matters intio his own hands and put a stalk on the doe and closed the deal. 

so a 20 yard shot is possable, but if you wait for it your more than likly will never get it. 50 Yards seems to be the honey hole


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay fellas that have been there. I know there is the occassional snake & cactus but what about bugs. I can take anything but chiggers-I get a bad allergic reaction to them & when I get them will have them for MONTHs...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Okay fellas that have been there. I know there is the occassional snake & cactus but what about bugs. I can take anything but chiggers-I get a bad allergic reaction to them & when I get them will have them for MONTHs...


I may be wrong, but I don't think a chigger has ever seen Wyoming.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I also found this guy and about the size of a small kitten


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Okay fellas that have been there. I know there is the occassional snake & cactus but what about bugs. I can take anything but chiggers-I get a bad allergic reaction to them & when I get them will have them for MONTHs...


 as far as i know there no chiggers here, but there are a few misquitos



Riverghost said:


> I also found this guy and about the size of a small kitten


 lunch!:slice::shade:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

lunch!:slice::shade:[/QUOTE]


That should feed both of us Ronnie


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

we used to catch spiders and scorpions and stuff in Iraq and put them in boxes to fight each other and take bets on them.....you do alot of dumb crap when you're bored...lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh yea, I've done the bug/lizard racing sitting on the side of a hill waiting for something to happen too.
I really don't worry about anything but chiggers.

I've been in swamps where the skeeters thought I was to small & in Canada where the Black Flies were so thick you cound't see past your face mask & snakes, I won't even go there as it would take weeks to tell all those stories..

Thanks


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*List update*

angrydave dropped out



1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6..moHalucan

7.5MilesBack??

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66

10.bamaboy1528

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.rootdoc

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.acridlon

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1abps1
2.bowHuntky
3.Karbon
4.Hunt1up


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> angrydave dropped out
> 
> 
> Damn..... I thought we'd get him to change his name to Happydave.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Just bringing this up to this page*

Ok guys, I've been talking to Ronnie (manboy). Game and fish might be cutting the number of Buck tags allowed. For that reason it might be wise for us to put into the draw system for the tags. The draw deadline is March 15th but it would be nice if we all put in as a group on March 1st. That way we can get a final count . 

With that being 3 weeks away it's time for everyone to decide for sure if they're going. 

Before you drop your money on a tag there are a few things you should know. Although the Wyoming boys are always going out of their way to help others their time is very limited. Brad has some previous commitments and will not be available to help at all. Ronnie is very busy running the store and will have very limited time. What this means to you is that this is more of a do-it-yourself hunt. You will be required to do some map reading and find water holes or places to hunt. I don't want people to think they just need to show up and they will show you all the areas. This is still a do-it-yourself hunt. Ronnie and Brad are not going to be able to help out like they did in the past. I don't want to sound rude, I just want everyone to have a clear understanding of what to expect. We are asking a lot from these guys putting this many hunters in their area. If we all show up there with a little idea where we would like to hunt this would be very helpful. We can't show up there with 20 guys expecting them to show us where to hunt. If we put in for the draw, March first, you will have plenty of time to do some research. As far as area I'd rather we didn't discuss this on the thread. Before March first everyone that is still in will get the info they need. Then you will have several months to do some research.

We will put in as a group March first on-line. Then we will all draw or none of us. I don't expect to have any trouble drawing as a group . This will be for the buck tag, doe tags will be done later.

So just to be clear this is a do-it-yourself hunt with some general area guidance. With the benefit of having a crew at night to share stories.

If you're used to or expect a fully guide hunt this hunt might not be for you. But if you always wanted to hunt antelope and are accustomed to do-it-yourself hunting this might be right up your alley.

Camping 

A reminder on camping. We camp on public land with no facilities. That means no water and no bathroom.

Out of respect for our hosts I would expect everyone to know and follow the Wyoming hunting laws.

As with all hunting there is no guaranty that you will get an opportunity, but I will go out on a limb here and guaranty you will see an antelope.

It's going to be a good time.

I would like everyone that is still in to check in by copying the thread and putting a "X" by your name.


mikedgates said:


> angrydave dropped out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Sending a PM to every one on the llist that has not confirmed.:teeth:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm in no matter what. Got me that decoy like yours Mike. Good deal for sure...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

we'd have to apply in groups of 6. 6 is the max number of hunters in a single party to be able to apply on a party tags


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

probably a good idea on the putting in thing. im having the guy im taking get his name in in march as well, instead of getting a leftover.


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

Well just today found out my wife may be pregnant again! :teeth: We have a 9 month old now and cannot say we were really trying but if she is actually pregnant that will mean she will be due in November. 
Knowing that everyone is trying to put in as a group come March 1st i do not want to hold up the group. With the good news and the fact i have a chance at drawing an elk tag this year I do not think it would be appropriate for me to take another week off leaving my possibly pregnant wife at home. So with that i wish you guys the best off luck on this trip and i will for sure keep track of this thread. Hopefully i can get to hunt with you guys next year! Stick a couple of those speed goats for me guys!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

rootdoc-congratulations. I'm Waaayyyy past the baby stage (5 grown) & now it's Grand kids from 1 year to 19. Joy never ends..

Good Luck on the Elk...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

rootdoc said:


> Well just today found out my wife may be pregnant again! :teeth: We have a 9 month old now and cannot say we were really trying but if she is actually pregnant that will mean she will be due in November.
> Knowing that everyone is trying to put in as a group come March 1st i do not want to hold up the group. With the good news and the fact i have a chance at drawing an elk tag this year I do not think it would be appropriate for me to take another week off leaving my possibly pregnant wife at home. So with that i wish you guys the best off luck on this trip and i will for sure keep track of this thread. Hopefully i can get to hunt with you guys next year! Stick a couple of those speed goats for me guys!


hey congats on the new addition to the family....and hope you draw elk tag!
i know if it was between antelope and elk i would be elk huntn!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*updated*

1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6..moHalucan

7.5MilesBack??

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66

10.bamaboy1528

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.acridlon

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.bowHuntky
2.Karbon
3.Hunt1up


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

If I can add myself...



mikedgates said:


> BACKUP LIST
> 1.bowHuntky
> 2.Karbon
> 3.Hunt1up
> 4.Mazdamitch333


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bassfly66 and bamaboy1528 confirmed



mikedgates said:


> 1.mikedgates (X)
> 
> 2.ILLbucknut (X)
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*list update*

5MilesBack confirmed


1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05

6..moHalucan

7.5MilesBack (X)

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66 (x)

10.bamaboy1528 (X)

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.acridlon

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.bowHuntky
2.Karbon
3.Hunt1up
4.Mazdamitch333


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, I'm going to drop out and let someone else take my spot. It's a lot easier for me to decide to go last minute and get a leftover tag if need be, than for some of you guys that are scattered all over the country. So, that's what I'm going to do.......play it by ear, and go from there.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

5MilesBack dropped that moves up Bowhuntky

1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05 checked in But is checking on time off

6..moHalucan

7.bowHuntky

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66 (x)

10.bamaboy1528 (X)

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.acridlon

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.Karbon
2.Hunt1up
3.Mazdamitch333


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, when I put myself on the backup list, I was 100% for sure going on an antelope hunt. But since I was 7th on the list, I planned my own trip with my dad. Soooo, I don't think I could pull off two antelope hunts in the same year, if I was fortunate enough to get on the main list. Please remove me from the waiting list, so the next guy can move up. Best of luck to everyone going!:shade:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> Well, when I put myself on the backup list, I was 100% for sure going on an antelope hunt. But since I was 7th on the list, I planned my own trip with my dad. Soooo, I don't think I could pull off two antelope hunts in the same year, if I was fortunate enough to get on the main list. Please remove me from the waiting list, so the next guy can move up. Best of luck to everyone going!:shade:


Hey good luck on your with you Dad, when you get them goats post up so photos for us to see.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> Hey good luck on your with you Dad, when you get them goats post up so photos for us to see.



Will do. Likewise on the pics!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Updated*

Hunt1up dropped

1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05 checked in But is checking on time off

6..moHalucan

7.bowHuntky

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66 (x)

10.bamaboy1528 (X)

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.acridlon

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.Karbon
2.Mazdamitch333


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

this is still shaping up to be a good time!!! I can't wait...and the excitement will be even worse after the hog hunt


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*update*

updated


mikedgates said:


> 1.mikedgates (X)
> 
> 2.ILLbucknut (X)
> 
> ...


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm gonna have to drop. Maybe next year


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

moHalucan droped

1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05 checked in But is checking on time off

6..Karbon

7.bowHuntky

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66 (x)

10.bamaboy1528 (X)

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.DXTJamie


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.acridlon

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.Mazdamitch333
2.masonbanta


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey guys went to newcastle today...and seen an antelope at 62 yards, almost in range....also seen 3 muleys at 2 yards...lol ya they were ready for some oats -9 tinight when i got home....:mg:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been seeing some does out in my neck of the woods just driving around. I need to get out and take a good luck around


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Any room on the backup list? Sounds like a great time.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

:darkbeer:


misfitmedic said:


> I've been seeing some does out in my neck of the woods just driving around. I need to get out and take a good luck around


seen a few bucks last week rabbit huntn, 1 was about 10" already he should be a good buck come season....oh and they were on public!:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Public land is good


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Any room on the backup list? Sounds like a great time.


ya Mike can add you to it...just p.m. him:smile:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Any room on the backup list? Sounds like a great time.



I put you on.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update


mikedgates said:


> moHalucan droped
> 
> 1.mikedgates (X)
> 
> ...


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

No dead trees, blinds or decoys...... we gotta Brink that can shoot!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> No dead trees, blinds or decoys...... we gotta Brink that can shoot!



lol...yep whats this world coming too......


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

it'll be all god as long as they're not shooting Rages...LOL


----------



## DXTJamie (May 7, 2009)

Looks like i will be spending 2 weeks in Montana this September hunting for speed goats with clients of mine, I hate to do this, but I am gonna have to drop out. Sorry....Jamie.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

DXTJamie said:


> Looks like i will be spending 2 weeks in Montana this September hunting for speed goats with clients of mine, I hate to do this, but I am gonna have to drop out. Sorry....Jamie.


we understand Good luck in montana.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Shoulda stayed on the waiting list. 

But being married keeps me from taking two antelope trips in 2 months. 

Oh well, I hope you guys have great success!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

hunt1up said:


> Shoulda stayed on the waiting list.
> 
> But being married keeps me from taking two antelope trips in 2 months.
> 
> Oh well, I hope you guys have great success!



Being married should CAUSE you to take hunting trips to maintain your sanity....lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update DXTJamie dropped

1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05 checked in But is checking on time off

6..Karbon

7.bowHuntky

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66 (x)

10.bamaboy1528 (X)

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.Mazdamitch333


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.acridlon

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.masonbanta
2.NJRUTNSTRUT


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> Being married should CAUSE you to take hunting trips to maintain your sanity....lol


Well that is also true, I took 3 trips last year. Its the whole joint bank account part. ukey:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

You guys just don't know how to treat your "boss". Mine says, Honey, you need to go hunting someplace so "I CAN HAVE A BREAK"...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

My dog doesn't give me any crap about going hunting...I just say HUNT and he goes nuts and runs to the truck and spins around in circles.....he's a 4 year old Great Dane and not the most graceful of creatures...but his excitement is awesome


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I got my decoy of ebay and I was missing a eye, I emailed them they said they send me a eye. Today a package comes with the whole head. no horns . I have to make into a doe


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> My dog doesn't give me any crap about going hunting...I just say HUNT and he goes nuts and runs to the truck and spins around in circles.....he's a 4 year old Great Dane and not the most graceful of creatures...but his excitement is awesome


Ya But those dogs are not as nice as a wife on a cold night:smile:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't have to worry about child support or alimony with a dog...LOL and I can turn my heat up :wink:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Guys are dropping like flies.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope not too many drop off.

Just as an fyi to everyone going, I am planning on bringing a piece of hunting gear for each of you to try and tell me how you like it.

I will have further deatails once the flies stop dropping and we know for sure who is going.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mike-I haven't taken mine out of the box & looked at it yet-should I???

Maybe we can set up a family at a crossing or waterhole-bound to get something in then, right?

I have absolutly NO SUCCESS with deer Decoys, hope Antelope is different. One of the best deer I've ever had coming to me this year & was spooked by my Buck, Doe setup. Any "special' way to set up a Antelope Decoy by waterhole & blind??


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Guys are dropping like flies.


we still have 12 for sure and have a good group of guys where going have a great time.



whitetail101 said:


> I hope not too many drop off.
> 
> Just as an fyi to everyone going, I am planning on bringing a piece of hunting gear for each of you to try and tell me how you like it.
> 
> I will have further deatails once the flies stop dropping and we know for sure who is going.


 sounds great.



ahunter55 said:


> Mike-I haven't taken mine out of the box & looked at it yet-should I???
> 
> Maybe we can set up a family at a crossing or waterhole-bound to get something in then, right?
> 
> I have absolutly NO SUCCESS with deer Decoys, hope Antelope is different. One of the best deer I've ever had coming to me this year & was spooked by my Buck, Doe setup. Any "special' way to set up a Antelope Decoy by waterhole & blind??


I take it out and check it out, I think my eyes fell out on the way and then fell out of box, They have one extra eye included,Must be it has happened before. LOL


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

12 is still a VERY big group! You guys are gonna have a blast! Wish I could make it back for the whole week! Definately a trip you'll remember the rest of your life!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

are you going to come out for part of it?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> are you going to come out for part of it?


I might fly in to visit a couple days.....I'd say it's 50/50.....but gonna depend how work is going and will probably be a last minute decision.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> I don't have to worry about child support or alimony with a dog...LOL and I can turn my heat up :wink:


You could always teach the dog to cuddle to save some heating costs?:dontknow:

If you guys don't get a full house, I might hafta save the pennies and try to pull off a double antelope hunt this year. I just don't wanna commit when I'm not for sure, when someone else could have a chance. I might be able to pull it off. I already took myself off the list. Lets leave it that way for now and see what happens.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Just a reminder there still some guys on the list that have not checked in. Like to here from you eater way . Those that had confirmed be prepared to buy you tags on the first. As far as groups me and Ronnie are Still working the out details , But I will make sure everyone has there info a few days before the first. You guys on the back up , be thinking also You are likely to move up very fast. Where going to have Great time. 



1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.Vipertec05 checked in But is checking on time off

6..Karbon

7.bowHuntky

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66 (x)

10.bamaboy1528 (X)

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.Mazdamitch333


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.acridlon

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.masonbanta
2.NJRUTNSTRUT


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

been following the thread for awhile, dreaming of going. im going to check out possibly renting a vechile or flights (never flown before) and get an estimate on what it would cost to go out there w/ you guys. never hunted outside the state of NC. it would also be pending a land lease for whitetail near my home. that being said i may want to get on the back up list.


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

Im 90% in right now. I will get back to you at the end of the week so I can get all of the details ironed out. Hope to go this sounds amazing!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mazdamitch333 said:


> Im 90% in right now. I will get back to you at the end of the week so I can get all of the details ironed out. Hope to go this sounds amazing!


its going to be a great time....:shade:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

hey Ronnie....can we have ATV's out there? I know they'd prolly have to stay on roads and stuff, but I'd rather drive one around for the majority of the time than my truck with like 9 MPG everyday....lol Is there a permit required and all that sorta crap?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> hey Ronnie....can we have ATV's out there? I know they'd prolly have to stay on roads and stuff, but I'd rather drive one around for the majority of the time than my truck with like 9 MPG everyday....lol Is there a permit required and all that sorta crap?


ya a quad will save you some gas, but you might drive 40 miles to start you hunt that day, and most of these roads are county roads, which means the quad has to be licensed and insured. but you could bring one....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

licenses and insured....? like a car? would that mean like a Bad Boy Buggy or something like that?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> licenses and insured....? like a car? would that mean like a Bad Boy Buggy or something like that?


that means ya just that like a car,....a moped, a pocket bike, a bad boy buggy, a quad....anything with a gas motor!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

how do I get a quad registered and insured? LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

cwoods said:


> been following the thread for awhile, dreaming of going. im going to check out possibly renting a vechile or flights (never flown before) and get an estimate on what it would cost to go out there w/ you guys. never hunted outside the state of NC. it would also be pending a land lease for whitetail near my home. that being said i may want to get on the back up list.


 I put you on the back up, you can always drop if you want



mazdamitch333 said:


> Im 90% in right now. I will get back to you at the end of the week so I can get all of the details ironed out. Hope to go this sounds amazing!



Its going to be a good time hope you can make it


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update vipero5 droped


1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.masonbanta

6..Karbon

7.bowHuntky

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66 (x)

10.bamaboy1528 (X)

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.Mazdamitch333 check in 90%


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.acridlon

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.NJRUTNSTRUT
2. cwoods


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> how do I get a quad registered and insured? LOL


here it has to be road worthy, a horn a mirror, and brake light, and headlight....:smile:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

soooo...I'm not bringing a quad....? LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I be driving a little quad LOL . Just got figure out a way to keep the hourse from eating it when I am A stalk.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> soooo...I'm not bringing a quad....? LOL


lol.
it would be real hard to make it worth it in this type of hunt...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

then I hope there's a gas station close by...LOL My truck eats gas like it's going out of style


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> then I hope there's a gas station close by...LOL My truck eats gas like it's going out of style


i think its all about huntn close to camp, you can hunt 5-10 miles from camp. and make the most of it, instead of driving 50 miles to another spot, wait it out a little while and look theres more goats, they travel as much as we do! lol

also group up with a couple other guys, and trade off on stalks, or have someone drop you off and then pick you up later...lots of ways to save on gas...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

it's all good...lol I still can't wait...goona be a long next couple of months, especially with waiting till July to find out if we drew


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> then I hope there's a gas station close by...LOL My truck eats gas like it's going out of style


You can save alot of gas sitting in a blind,Plus kill some goats


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> it's all good...lol I still can't wait...goona be a long next couple of months, especially with waiting till July to find out if we drew


ya i really hate wyomings draw system, they change tag # without letting us know until may, that does no good for the noresidents....then they hold you money for 3-4 months!:mg:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I be driving a little quad LOL . Just got figure out a way to keep the horse from eating it when I am A stalk.


hey mike i think they just liked the color of your truck....:dontknow:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

mikedgates said:


> You can save alot of gas sitting in a blind,Plus kill some goats


I have the attention span and patience of a 3 year old...lol I'm still trying to figure out how in the hell I'm going to do the hog hunt in blinds and stands...lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> I have the attention span and patience of a 3 year old...lol I'm still trying to figure out how in the hell I'm going to do the hog hunt in blinds and stands...lol


 hogs are easy, just go in about 1 hour before dark and you have a short sit.....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> hey mike i think they just liked the color of your truck....:dontknow:



Might have to camo it up ths year:mg:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update masonbanta would like to stay on the backup list
1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.NJRUTNSTRUT

6..Karbon

7.bowHuntky

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66 (x)

10.bamaboy1528 (X)

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.Mazdamitch333 check in 90%


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.acridlon

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.cwoods 
2. masonbanta


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Cleggy*

you missed it again this year....:mg:


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry guys I am not going to beable to make it this year. I wish you all a great time.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

acridlon said:


> Sorry guys I am not going to beable to make it this year. I wish you all a great time.


man i was pulling for ya this year...


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

manboy said:


> man i was pulling for ya this year...


Man me too.. I really tried to find away to make this work out, but cant get it done this year. I hope it really works out well for everyone that can make it. Hopefully next year if you guys are gracious enough to host again. Alan


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> you missed it again this year....:mg:


Is that guys still around???:noidea: I read thru the old thread the other day.....man that all brings back memories:wink:.


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*goat*

Ronnie do you have any goats like this one running around the area.

I have this pic as my desk top to motivate me for my 2011 goat hunt.

What other hunts do you fellas have planned?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update acridlon out 


1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.NJRUTNSTRUT

6..Karbon

7.bowHuntky

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66 (x)

10.bamaboy1528 (X)

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.Mazdamitch333 check in 90%


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.cwoods 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.masonbanta


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> I have the attention span and patience of a 3 year old...lol I'm still trying to figure out how in the hell I'm going to do the hog hunt in blinds and stands...lol


lol Take your game boy........


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

HUNT said:


> Ronnie do you have any goats like this one running around the area.
> 
> I have this pic as my desk top to motivate me for my 2011 goat hunt.
> 
> What other hunts do you fellas have planned?


you can see one of those at mount rushmore, last weekend going through custer sd i seen 7 doe bighorn rams....eating in some lady's yard...........


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> Ronnie do you have any goats like this one running around the area.
> 
> I have this pic as my desk top to motivate me for my 2011 goat hunt.
> 
> What other hunts do you fellas have planned?




heres one I took within 1 1/2 hours of Ronnies house










I took this one in Idaho while elk hunting.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> you can see one of those at mount rushmore, last weekend going through custer sd i seen 7 doe bighorn rams....eating in some lady's yard...........


Yep!
From this past October. I was a little nervous turning my back to him:noidea:.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I have the attention span and patience of a 3 year old...lol I'm still trying to figure out how in the hell I'm going to do the hog hunt in blinds and stands...lol




Hers how to solve the 2 problems, I drop you off at the blind before sun up and pick you up at dark. Just bring a book or something. You get to hunt all day and dont burn anygas. If you get a goat you can call for a pick up.if you got a cell phone you can go on Archery talk all day LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Hers how to solve the 2 problems, I drop you off at the blind before sun up and pick you up at dark. Just bring a book or something. You get to hunt all day and dont burn anygas. If you get a goat you can call for a pick up.if you got a cell phone you can go on Archery talk all day LOL



oh thats cruel Mike,
drop him off all day,.....then that night tell him theres no cell service!:mg:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Yep!
> From this past October. I was a little nervous turning my back to him:noidea:.


nice pic Kory....


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*Goat pics*

Nice pics fellas

:cheers:


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

Please add me and my buddy to the back up list. I will get him registered on the AT. A couple of back east tree standers could be fun to watch hunt those babies!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ramrod said:


> Please add me and my buddy to the back up list. I will get him registered on the AT. A couple of back east tree standers could be fun to watch hunt those babies!



you guys are on the list , people have been moving up to the hunting list very fast. We will be putting in for tags in 10 days.I sure some openings will come up before then. Just send me a pm when you get your budies a/t name

1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.NJRUTNSTRUT

6..Karbon

7.bowHuntky

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66 (x)

10.bamaboy1528 (X)

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.Mazdamitch333 check in 90%


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.cwoods 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.Ramrod
2.Ramrods Buddy
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Ramrod said:


> Please add me and my buddy to the back up list. I will get him registered on the AT. A couple of back east tree standers could be fun to watch hunt those babies!


i got to tell you its very additive, antelope...bet you can't eat just one!:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

drop me off all day with no cell service with a book and a game boy...I'm feeling the love here...LOL it's kinda like prison love without the bars on my bedroom door...lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> drop me off all day with no cell service with a book and a game boy...I'm feeling the love here...LOL it's kinda like prison love without the bars on my bedroom door...lol


thats what we will do if we like ya,If we dont we will ........... :zip:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

If we dont we will ........... :zip:[/QUOTE]

Lock you in a tent with Brad.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm locking my camper door and windows!!!!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Brad*



ILLbucknut said:


> If we dont we will ........... :zip:


Lock you in a tent with Brad.[/QUOTE]

Brad's not so bad, but man, make sure you don't tick off Ronnie's boy. He is just plain mean :shade:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Brad's not so bad, but man, make sure you don't tick off Ronnie's boy. He is just plain mean :shade:


No doubt! And to think...he likes Brad:noidea:. I wonder if he'd do if he didn't like ya?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Lock you in a tent with Brad.


Brad's not so bad, but man, make sure you don't tick off Ronnie's boy. He is just plain mean :shade:[/QUOTE]

ya he loves it when brad is around,you can see his eye's light up.....2 kids...lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

When you get my age it's easy to SIT ALL DAY & do nothing watching out a window...
I had to cut a couple days at a Casino/Hotel with my wife short but not b/4 I made enough to pay for my Goat tag. . I was pretty lucky.

I thought about a quad but i'm sure my old Jeep Cherokee will go anywhere I have to to ge to my blind. It is tough on gas though.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I almost miss the gas mileage from the 2000 Cherokee I just traded in for my truck...lol If it wasn't for the transmission crapping out on me I'd probably still have it. The thing went everywhere!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> I almost miss the gas mileage from the 2000 Cherokee I just traded in for my truck...lol If it wasn't for the transmission crapping out on me I'd probably still have it. The thing went everywhere!!!


this is the way to look at it, if you get 10 mpg, well throw 2 other guy in with you now you get 30 mpg....lol


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Get them drunk and stuff them in the back seat, then stop and have them pay for gas at every other gas station. Good way to make some good cash in a short anmount of time!! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ILLbucknut said:


> If we dont we will ........... :zip:


Lock you in a tent with Brad.[/QUOTE]

wow, between this and the hog hunt thread, im starting to get a bad reputation around here!

im not so bad...... really im not..... you can trust me......


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> wow, between this and the hog hunt thread, im starting to get a bad reputation around here!
> 
> im not so bad...... really im not..... you can trust me......


Yeah....you've not on as much so your an easy target:wink:.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> Yeah....you've not on as much so your an easy target:wink:.


heck i thought it was one of those "pick on the best looking guy" things.....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

huntnmuleys said:


> heck i thought it was one of those "pick on the best looking guy" things.....



I haven't been picked on.... :tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> heck i thought it was one of those "pick on the best looking guy" things.....


yeah...that must be it.....ukey:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> I haven't been picked on.... :tongue:


no? I'm pretty sure I picked on you at some point didn't I????:noidea:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

actually...Skeptic is kind of a sexy biotch from the pics he posted...lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> actually...Skeptic is kind of a sexy biotch from the pics he posted...lol


not sure how to respond to that


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

misfitmedic said:


> actually...Skeptic is kind of a sexy biotch from the pics he posted...lol


kinda reminds me of beyonce in a weird sick bearded lady sort of way.......


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

*Ramrod's Buddy*

Hey I got him signed up. His AT name is djdpredator. We wanna join you guys on this great hunt.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

huntnmuleys said:


> kinda reminds me of beyonce in a weird sick bearded lady sort of way.......


I just blew coffee out my nose!!! LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ramrod said:


> Hey I got him signed up. His AT name is djdpredator. We wanna join you guys on this great hunt.


:welcomesign:

Look forward to hunting with you. keep a eye on the thread . I will also send you a pm when you guys move up to the hunting list. 

List update 
1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.NJRUTNSTRUT

6..Karbon

7.bowHuntky

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66 (x)

10.bamaboy1528 (X)

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.Mazdamitch333 check in 90%


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.cwoods 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.Ramrod
2.djdpredator
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

We were talking about this all day. Pronghorns have been on our wish list forever. It's going to be a 32 hour ride one way but that is half the fun. Anyone else heading in from back east? We're a couple of Virginia boys.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I coming from western New york, I know we got some other eastern guys on the list.for a eastern Guy its big country out there. I love it out there.If I could get my wife to move I be living out there. They got more game than people. Here in new york we have more people than Brains.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

welcome to the list...I grew up about 20 minutes from Mike in upstate NY, but was smart enough to move to Colorado...lol I have the 30 some odd hour drive (depending on if I sleep or how much I sleep enroute) back and forth to visit family a couple times a year


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I haven't been picked on.... :tongue:


Have you looked in the mirror lately?


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

Yea I'm on that if my wife only move list. We are going to give up our annual Missouri whitetail hunt to do this if a couple of spots open. I also just happen to have a love affair with double bull blind going. I can't think of a better way to put it to use.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Ramrod, are you and your friend going to get into the draw with the rest of us on March 1st?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ILLbucknut said:


> Have you looked in the mirror lately?



I try not too because I'm so damned sexeh!!!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Ramrod said:


> I also just happen to have a love affair with double bull blind going.


Is that blind a red headed midget by any chance......?


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

We're on the back up list 1st and 2nd so I would say yes. We just need a little direction of what is needed. I've only hunted in "over the counter" hunts so I'm new to it.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

misfitmedic said:


> Is that blind a red headed midget by any chance......?


I happen to like red heads. Short gals do over some advantages


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ramrod said:


> We're on the back up list 1st and 2nd so I would say yes. We just need a little direction of what is needed. I've only hunted in "over the counter" hunts so I'm new to it.


I make sure you have what you need when the time comes, De prepared you may need to act fast.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Update*

Ok guys we are ten days away from purchasing are tags. There are still several people that have not confirmed. I will send another private message to this group. We need to here from you ether way. Sure hope you can make the hunt,But if you cant we need to know. I working on the group list now for the Draw tags. Those that have confirmed be prepared to put in online march 1st. I will make sure you have the info you need by then .

NEED TO HEAR FROM 
B-G-K ??
NJRUTNSTRUT
Karbon
bowHuntky
abps1
cwoods 
gobblerFREAK







List update 
1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.NJRUTNSTRUT

6..Karbon

7.bowHuntky

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66 (x)

10.bamaboy1528 (X)

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.Mazdamitch333 check in 90%


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.cwoods 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.Ramrod
2.djdpredator
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

this might be a silly question....but is there any fishing near by....?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

we do have some fishing, but its not great for sure. mostly trout and bass, one lake has good sized northerns and walleyes. 

if your looking for good fly fishing, we have very little right where we will be. a couple spots, but i ususally drive to do my fishing...


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have been reading the hog hunt thread, and I realized many of the same guys are going to be on the antelope hunt also.
:fear::fear::fear::mg::mg::mg:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

so I guess I'll leave the fishing rods home...lol


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

If the redhead midget stripper smells like fish leave her home.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Is it August yet? I'm driving on I-70 by exit 352 in Colorado and just saw about twenty speedgoats fifty yards off the road!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I went and found some down my way in the southern part of the state about 10 minutes from me...where I normally hunt...mild winter has been good to them


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Is it August yet? I'm driving on I-70 by exit 352 in Colorado and just saw about twenty speedgoats fifty yards off the road!


I put you on the confirmed list.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok guys we are ten days away from purchasing are tags. There are still several people that have not confirmed. I will send another private message to this group. We need to here from you ether way. Sure hope you can make the hunt,But if you cant we need to know. I working on the group list now for the Draw tags. Those that have confirmed be prepared to put in online march 1st. I will make sure you have the info you need by then .

NEED TO HEAR FROM 
B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
abps1
cwoods 
gobblerFREAK







List update 
1.mikedgates (X)

2.ILLbucknut (X)

3.misfitmedic (X)

4.B-G-K ??

5.NJRUTNSTRUT(x)

6..Karbon

7.bowHuntky

8.boswhia (x)

9.bassfly66 (x)

10.bamaboy1528 (X)

11.whitetail101(X)

12.ahunter55 (x)

13.popeye77 (X)

14.abps1

15.HunterHawk (X)

16.Mazdamitch333 check in 90%


MANBOY TEAM LIST
1.cwoods 

2.gobblerFREAK

3.Hunt (x)

4.JG358 (X)

BACKUP LIST
1.Ramrod
2.djdpredator
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now) 
__________________


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just applied tonight as group per Mike & Mike has the GROUP NUMBER.

See everyone in Aug....


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

mike, i'll let you know if I'm 100% in or out tommorow by 9:00pm. Lord willing. Thanks for bumping me up for the opportunity.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

cwoods said:


> mike, i'll let you know if I'm 100% in or out tommorow by 9:00pm. Lord willing. Thanks for bumping me up for the opportunity.


sure hope you can make it, Its going to fun.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I just applied tonight as group per Mike & Mike has the GROUP NUMBER.
> 
> See everyone in Aug....


Thanks for volunteering as one of the group leaders.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Tag time*

TAG TIME

I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.










CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)

boswhia (x)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X)

Hunt (x)

HunterHawk (X)



Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X)

bassfly66 (x)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
abps1
cwoods 
gobblerFREAK
Mazdamitch333 check in 90%


Backup list These will move up as 
people drop from the hunter list

1.Ramrod
2.djdpredator
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

wow, im confused. all these groups....... so i take it the manboy group is dissolved??? cause there are guys in groups in different areas if were still doing 2 areas. just sayin....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> wow, im confused. all these groups....... so i take it the manboy group is dissolved??? cause there are guys in groups in different areas if were still doing 2 areas. just sayin....


As of now the manboy group is desolved, because we only have 13 confirmed, If we get enought to confirm it could be reopened. But I sent 2 PM's to ever one on that list and have not got any response. I do belive that the final list would be under 15 . But if it goes over that the manboy team will be put back into play. I think everone would like to go,But then things in life prevent that from happening.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> As of now the manboy group is desolved, because we only have 13 confirmed, If we get enought to confirm it could be reopened. But I sent 2 PM's to ever one on that list and have not got any response. I do belive that the final list would be under 15 . But if it goes over that the manboy team will be put back into play.* I think everone would like to go,But then things in life prevent that from happening*.


Yep, a big bingo. Nice job on the organization Mike.


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

So there is no manboy group afterall. It was really just a matter of time...


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

JG358 and I can just but our doe tags anytime, even O.T.C. when we arrive..... correct?

I might end up getting a buck tag O.T.C. if they are available later, sucks being unemployed.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> JG358 and I can just buy our doe tags anytime, even O.T.C. when we arrive..... correct?



I was told we can pick up our tags when we get there:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> JG358 and I can just but our doe tags anytime, even O.T.C. when we arrive..... correct?
> 
> I might end up getting a buck tag O.T.C. if they are available later, sucks being unemployed.





JG358 said:


> I was told we can pick up our tags when we get there:darkbeer:


I sure there will be left over doe tags so you guys could Just pick them up when you get out there.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update
As of now the manboy group is dissolved, because we only have 13 confirmed, If we get enought to confirm it could be reopened. But I sent 2 PM's to ever one on that list and have not got any response. I do belive that the final list would be under 15 . But if it goes over that the manboy team will be put back into play. I think everone would like to go,But then things in life prevent that from happening. 




mikedgates said:


> TAG TIME
> 
> I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .
> 
> ...


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Angrydave was going to ride with me. 
I don't see his name on the list, does anyone know if he is going?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I think someone posted he was dropping out but better e-mail Mike for sure.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

a page or two back angrydave dropped.....since Popeye is my group leader, does that mean he has to bring snacks and cookies and punch like the group leaders in cub scouts...?


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> a page or two back angrydave dropped.....since Popeye is my group leader, does that mean he has to bring snacks and cookies and punch like the group leaders in cub scouts...?



Sure I can, but no red headed midget strippers. LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

TAG TIME

I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.










CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)

boswhia (x)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X)

HunterHawk (X)



Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X)

bassfly66 (x)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
abps1
cwoods 
gobblerFREAK
Mazdamitch333 check in 90%


Backup list These will move up as 
people drop from the hunter list

1.Ramrod
2.djdpredator
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

the red headed midget strippers are only for the hog hunt since there's goona be less of us and we'll be in a southern state...lol


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm probably going to bring my old crappy gas grill for us to use to cook with. It's small enough to be somewhat portable


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

I also will be bringing a small gas grill, 2 burner gas camp stove, 14x16 wall tent, table, a few chairs, beer, pork chops, beer, steaks, rum, potatoes, some beer & rum, and I might bring my bow with arrows.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Angrydave was going to ride with me.
> I don't see his name on the list, does anyone know if he is going?


He dropped, maybe someone else from the south can car pool with you.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm going to make a bunch of green chili and a bunch of red deer/elk chili.....it all freezes well and warms back up pretty quick


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

oh guys forgot to metion, this is a no achohol hunt, huntnmuleys and i are both against acohol, so its not allowed at the hunt.....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

manboy said:


> oh guys forgot to metion, this is a no achohol hunt, huntnmuleys and i are both against acohol, so its not allowed at the hunt.....



Watch the list start to drop again....lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I'm probably going to bring my old crappy gas grill for us to use to cook with. It's small enough to be somewhat portable





HUNT said:


> I also will be bringing a small gas grill, 2 burner gas camp stove, 14x16 wall tent, table, a few chairs, beer, pork chops, beer, steaks, rum, potatoes, some beer & rum, and I might bring my bow with arrows.





misfitmedic said:


> I'm going to make a bunch of green chili and a bunch of red deer/elk chili.....it all freezes well and warms back up pretty quick


I was going to wait until after the draw to bring this up ,but you guys opened the door starting to talk about food.

We have several options for food. 

1.would be everyone cook for themselves
2.Hire a camp . I know a nice Wyoming girl that would be willing to do this. (Ronnie's daughter)
She would charge $75 per day. If we provide the food . She would cook breakfast pack us a bag lunch and dinner would be ready when we got back to camp at dark. If there is 15 guys it would run us $5 each. It would be a big advantage to Just hunt and not worry about food. we could come up with a grocery list and ether split the cost or have ever one bring a portion of the list. Plus we could work it so everyone could bring there favored dish . 

4.The other option would be to split up the cooking. We could have 2-3 guys cook per night . So you probably only have to cook one night , But you would have to come in early on your night and cook for the group. That might not be fun if you on the goats good. Then you be on your own for breakfast and Lunch

This is stuff we have some time to think about. After the draw, we will have a firm count on the number and we can figure this stuff out.

Just some thing to think about.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a screen room type tent deal and a folding portable table I'd be willing to bring to use as a 'cook shack'. It would keep a good portion of the bugs away from the food


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I have a screen room type tent deal and a folding portable table I'd be willing to bring to use as a 'cook shack'. It would keep a good portion of the bugs away from the food


That would great, maybe we could hook up some lights in there and run it off popeys generator.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update boswhia Just put in for tag


mikedgates said:


> TAG TIME
> 
> I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .
> 
> ...


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

[or have ever one bring a portion of the list. Plus we could work it so everyone could bring there favored dish . 

I'll bring dope and whiskey before I ever try to bring food across the border again...got everything except the rubber glove treatment from the border patrol.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*just BS*



manboy said:


> oh guys forgot to metion, this is a no achohol hunt, huntnmuleys and i are both against acohol, so its not allowed at the hunt.....





misfitmedic said:


> Watch the list start to drop again....lol


you guys...lol....drink what you want i don't care....thought maybe i'd get a rise out of someone...guess not...:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

boswhia said:


> [or have ever one bring a portion of the list. Plus we could work it so everyone could bring there favored dish .
> 
> I'll bring dope and whiskey before I ever try to bring food across the border again...got everything except the rubber glove treatment from the border patrol.


Wait untill you take you goat home, They will have to cut it in half to make sure there no drugs in there. LOL


Ronnie want to have some fun with ray. Take a little borax is a plastic bag and stuff it in the ear of that antelope mount. will give us something to talk about.LOL


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

I like the idea of having Ronnies daughter helping with the meals. That way she can make a few bucks along with Ronnie making a few from the food and supply list. $5 to $10 a day is well worth it to have something ready when we get back after dark. As for breakfast goes I am not much on that. She would have to get up to early to cook for all of us.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

HUNT said:


> I like the idea of having Ronnies daughter helping with the meals. That way she can make a few bucks along with Ronnie making a few from the food and supply list. $5 to $10 a day is well worth it to have something ready when we get back after dark. As for breakfast goes I am not much on that. She would have to get up to early to cook for all of us.


If you guys hire her, you'll all have to be on your best behavior! Or you'll risk losing a good friend!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

HUNT said:


> I like the idea of having Ronnies daughter helping with the meals. That way she can make a few bucks along with Ronnie making a few from the food and supply list. $5 to $10 a day is well worth it to have something ready when we get back after dark. As for breakfast goes I am not much on that. She would have to get up to early to cook for all of us.



I really like this idea!!!!!!!!!:slice::darkbeer:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

manboy said:


> you guys...lol....drink what you want i don't care....thought maybe i'd get a rise out of someone...guess not...:darkbeer:


Wish I was a drinker, I would have raised hell.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm all for hiring Ronnie's daughter...and I can't drink anyway....and I can behave


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

HUNT said:


> I like the idea of having Ronnies daughter helping with the meals. That way she can make a few bucks along with Ronnie making a few from the food and supply list. $5 to $10 a day is well worth it to have something ready when we get back after dark. As for breakfast goes I am not much on that. She would have to get up to early to cook for all of us.


as for breakfast from what i understand her idea was to make up a bunch of breakfast burritos each day, then the next morning we grap them throw them on the truck motor, then at your first stop for goats warm breakfast....:shade:
at first she thought dad was crazy for this, untill a cold morning heading deer huntn....lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

orduckhunter said:


> If you guys hire her, you'll all have to be on your best behavior! Or you'll risk losing a good friend!


 Of course I dont know everone on the list, But I dont expect any problem, we might have to keep a eye on misfitmedic.LOL 


popeye77 said:


> I really like this idea!!!!!!!!!:slice::darkbeer:


me too. gives us more time hunting. 



popeye77 said:


> Wish I was a drinker, I would have raised hell.


I dont drink ether .


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Ronnies daughter*



HUNT said:


> I like the idea of having Ronnies daughter helping with the meals. That way she can make a few bucks along with Ronnie making a few from the food and supply list. $5 to $10 a day is well worth it to have something ready when we get back after dark. As for breakfast goes I am not much on that. She would have to get up to early to cook for all of us.





orduckhunter said:


> If you guys hire her, you'll all have to be on your best behavior! Or you'll risk losing a good friend!



Can't be any worse than having a minister in camp that no one bothered to tell you about :shade:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm all for Ronnies daughter being hired. I don't drink anymore & I spend all my extra cash on Biggame Archery tags so no drugs either AND ALL my kids are in their 30s & my G-kids are teens so I'll make sure everyone treats the young lady with respect right along with Dad..

I do plan on bringing a couple frozen dishes like Chili ect. thats easy to set up & reheat on a late night for anyone. I've always done this in the past. 
I've also cooked for 10 guys in camp & it's not fun at all so thats out for me. i'll eat bologna sandwiches 1st...

I would think Groceries should probably be gotten by the cook (if they agree)since thats who plans the meals & we all send the cash for the groceries ahead of time... Just a thought/suggestion cause i've done all the others & someone always gets stuck.... pay for the main meals ect & drinks/treats brought by each individual that wants them..


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> I really like this idea!!!!!!!!!:slice::darkbeer:


:set1_signs009:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> I'm all for Ronnies daughter being hired. I don't drink anymore & I spend all my extra cash on Biggame Archery tags so no drugs either AND ALL my kids are in their 30s & my G-kids are teens so I'll make sure everyone treats the young lady with respect right along with Dad..
> 
> I do plan on bringing a couple frozen dishes like Chili ect. thats easy to set up & reheat on a late night for anyone. I've always done this in the past.
> I've also cooked for 10 guys in camp & it's not fun at all so thats out for me. i'll eat bologna sandwiches 1st...
> ...


Fantastic idea Sir....... I like your style.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> Can't be any worse than having a minister in camp that no one bothered to tell you about :shade:


Now what fun would that have been if we told you :shade:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

bartman3562 said:


> Can't be any worse than having a minister in camp that no one bothered to tell you about :shade:



I hope I don't burst into flames before I shoot a nice buck


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Now what fun would that have been if we told you :shade:


x2...lol....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Can't be any worse than having a minister in camp that no one bothered to tell you about :shade:


Oh, it's way worse to do or say something to shock and offend a young lady than some old pulpit pounder - at least that's the way I see it

but, I'm sure these guys won't bother her - they're gentlemen and they'll probably be almost as protective of her as Ronnie will!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Can't be any worse than having a minister in camp that no one bothered to tell you about :shade:





Riverghost said:


> Now what fun would that have been if we told you :shade:





manboy said:


> x2...lol....


Man that first trip was a classic! Not to many goats killed, but LOTS of stories and memories!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Man that first trip was a classic! Not to many goats killed, but LOTS of stories and memories!


very true!
I think of it often - have to go back one of these days


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm more looking forward to the camping and hanging out with everyone...if I don't get a goat I can go back during rifle season....the group and hanging out is what's important to me and the memories


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm almost to the age that I can't remember my memories...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh fellas, I'm in N.E. Iowa & had 17 deer come into my yard about 4pm & raid my 5 bird feeders. 1 was a 120+ 8 pointer chasing a Doe. No other horns in the bunch. I was going to snap a pic. but my camera was dead so I took some video of them. Great video next to the house on the snow.


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

I know ill regret this buuttt, we are moving at the end of august and this will just be a bit to close to everything to justify spending the money. Good luck to everyone and take alot of pictures!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

mazdamitch333 said:


> I know ill regret this buuttt, we are moving at the end of august and this will just be a bit to close to everything to justify spending the money. Good luck to everyone and take alot of pictures!


sorry you could not make it. good luck on the move.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Update abps1 and Mazdamitch333 dropped

Ramrod and djdpredator moved to hunt list PM sent





TAG TIME

I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.










CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X)

HunterHawk (X)



Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X)

bassfly66 (x)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
cwoods 
gobblerFREAK
Ramrod
djdpredator



Backup list 
masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

Was shooting last night and BAM! Toasted a new arrow. Only my second time getting a robinhood so I was a bit pumped.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> Was shooting last night and BAM! Toasted a new arrow. Only my second time getting a robinhood so I was a bit pumped.


Nice shooting, Glad to see I not the only one that shoots in the house:mg:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I can shoot 15 yards from my back door to right next to my front door...as long as I miss my fridge that sticks out where I shoot...but winter has been really mild this year and I haven't had to shoot inside....yet


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

If two of the group drop out I would like to join with my cousin (Damon) who is new to bowhunting. Do you have to have a hunting license in your home state before completing the draw application? He does not, yet!

Thanks
Chris


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nexus said:


> If two of the group drop out I would like to join with my cousin (Damon) who is new to bowhunting. Do you have to have a hunting license in your home state before completing the draw application? He does not, yet!
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


 I would call Wyoming game and fish , and ask them. I don't think he would need it,But I not sure. I don't want to discourage you But If he is new to bow hunting you might want to start him on some easier animals to hunt. I think the antelope is one of the hardest animals to stalk. But with some work you can get within 50-60 yards. Might blow 50 stalks before you get that close .Just something to think about. I know if I was getting someone into bow hunting I would want to get them within 20 yards of the animal. Maybe deer or pigs . Then after he get a few kills try some longer range hunting. Just me 2 cents worth But if there is room you welcome to come. Just keep a watch on the thread.


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

As bad as I hate to say it im out and will not be able to make it. Hopefully next year i will be able to do this! Best of Luck and take lots of pictures to all you guys.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

*We're in!*

Hey guys!

Me and my buddy were added to the list today. We've been talking about hunting prongs for as long as I can remember. I'm looking forward to meeting all of you out there:shade:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

welcome aboard!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

cwoods said:


> As bad as I hate to say it im out and will not be able to make it. Hopefully next year i will be able to do this! Best of Luck and take lots of pictures to all you guys.


sorry to see you cant make it. we will sure post lots of pic's



Ramrod said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Me and my buddy were added to the list today. We've been talking about hunting prongs for as long as I can remember. I'm looking forward to meeting all of you out there:shade:


welcome!!!! pm coming your way.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update cwoods droped
TAG TIME

I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.










CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X)

HunterHawk (X)

Ramrod (x)

djdpredator(X)




Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X)

bassfly66 (x)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
gobblerFREAK


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mike-are you going to check on ronnies Daughter doing the cooking? Anyone contacted him?

What kind of winter have they had in that area? Were getting another 6-10" of snow tomorrow & Monday.


----------



## mtelkhuntr (Aug 18, 2009)

Running trains through the part of WY you guys are going to hunt and I can say there are still plenty of goats left there as of now. The hardest part of the winter for antelope is still to come though, and much depends on fawn survival early on.

Looking at it now though, I'd have to say you guys should have a helluva hunt again this year. I've been seeing a lot of bucks with decent horns already, so should be some nice ones come the end of August. Numbers are pretty nice too, 100-200 pretty much every day standing around the tracks.

Good luck guys, might have to head on over and swap stories one night when ya'll all over here.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

mikedgates said:


> I would call Wyoming game and fish , and ask them. I don't think he would need it,But I not sure. I don't want to discourage you But If he is new to bow hunting you might want to start him on some easier animals to hunt. I think the antelope is one of the hardest animals to stalk. But with some work you can get within 50-60 yards. Might blow 50 stalks before you get that close .Just something to think about. I know if I was getting someone into bow hunting I would want to get them within 20 yards of the animal. Maybe deer or pigs . Then after he get a few kills try some longer range hunting. Just me 2 cents worth But if there is room you welcome to come. Just keep a watch on the thread.


He is new to bowhunting, but has hunted before. Has hunted elk, pigs, rabbits,, etc.. with me using a bow. I guess I should say he does not hunt exclusively with a bow and has only started in the last year or so. We are heading out this coming weekend to help a friend out by removing some elk from his ranch (yes a 4700 acre high fence operation). But the elk are having a hard winter and my buddy would like to remove some of the older bulls and cows. So off we go for free elk burgers. So my cousin should get a few chances to hone his bow skills on at least 1 elk, 1 auodad, 1 pere david and 1 fallow deer for a week. If I had found out about it before yesterday I would have tried to hook a few guys up, but I only have 8 tags at this point. The economy sure put a damper on the ranches' management efforts.

Will we need to submit anything before the 4th (if included)? We will be out on the hunt from the 26th of February through the 4th of March. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Mike-are you going to check on ronnies Daughter doing the cooking? Anyone contacted him?
> 
> What kind of winter have they had in that area? Were getting another 6-10" of snow tomorrow & Monday.


Ronnie has talked to her about it. She is willing to do it. but where holding off untill after the draw so we have a final count on hunters.We got about 1 foot on the ground.



mtelkhuntr said:


> Running trains through the part of WY you guys are going to hunt and I can say there are still plenty of goats left there as of now. The hardest part of the winter for antelope is still to come though, and much depends on fawn survival early on.
> 
> Looking at it now though, I'd have to say you guys should have a helluva hunt again this year. I've been seeing a lot of bucks with decent horns already, so should be some nice ones come the end of August. Numbers are pretty nice too, 100-200 pretty much every day standing around the tracks.
> 
> Good luck guys, might have to head on over and swap stories one night when ya'll all over here.


Stop in and have dinner with us.



nexus said:


> He is new to bowhunting, but has hunted before. Has hunted elk, pigs, rabbits,, etc.. with me using a bow. I guess I should say he does not hunt exclusively with a bow and has only started in the last year or so. We are heading out this coming weekend to help a friend out by removing some elk from his ranch (yes a 4700 acre high fence operation). But the elk are having a hard winter and my buddy would like to remove some of the older bulls and cows. So off we go for free elk burgers. So my cousin should get a few chances to hone his bow skills on at least 1 elk, 1 auodad, 1 pere david and 1 fallow deer for a week. If I had found out about it before yesterday I would have tried to hook a few guys up, but I only have 8 tags at this point. The economy sure put a damper on the ranches' management efforts.
> 
> Will we need to submit anything before the 4th (if included)? We will be out on the hunt from the 26th of February through the 4th of March.
> 
> ...


Chris I can put you on the back up list,But fiirst He will have to have a A/T account .being your out of down we could work something out on the date, if you get put on the list before you get back.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

nexus said:


> If two of the group drop out I would like to join with my cousin (Damon) who is new to bowhunting. Do you have to have a hunting license in your home state before completing the draw application? He does not, yet!
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


as long as he has passed a hunter ed coarse he is good to apply for a tag. he can sit in a blind by a water hole also, this can be done, it just takes some pataince:shade:


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Sounds good. We will get him an AT account and watch the thread.

Chris


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nexus said:


> Sounds good. We will get him an AT account and watch the thread.
> 
> Chris


Just post his a/t name as soon as you get it. I put you on back up. 
hey let us know if you need are help thinning the elk herd. LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

TAG TIME

I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.










CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X)

HunterHawk (X)

Ramrod (x)

djdpredator(X)




Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X)

bassfly66 (x)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
gobblerFREAK 

Backup list 

1.nexus
2.nexus cousin (Damon) working on a/t name
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

oohhh the virtue of patience. That will be me in a blind for sure...

I can do about anything but that crawlin kills this old mans knees. Maybe I need my grown skate borden kid to make me a special board for skootin along in prarie grass.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*blind sitters*

take a bottle of water for every hr you are in the blind and lots of food it gets hot it side those sweat tents


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> take a bottle of water for every hr you are in the blind and lots of food it gets hot it side those sweat tents


good advice, also can take a battery operated fan. If its 100 in side it would help.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> oohhh the virtue of patience. That will be me in a blind for sure...
> 
> I can do about anything but that crawlin kills this old mans knees. Maybe I need my grown skate borden kid to make me a special board for skootin along in prarie grass.


John 
Did you get that decoy out of the box yet? what do you think?


----------



## 174in (Jul 7, 2009)

manboy said:


> ya no deer season is not open.....AND LETS GET ONE THING STRIAGHT RIGHT NOW, I AM WILLING TO HELP GUYS ON THIS GOAT HUNT, BUT IF ANYONE INVITES THEMSELVES TO A MULEY HUNT HERE AFTERWARD, THERE WILL BE BAD FEELINGS! INFACT IF WE HAVE ANY MISUNDERSTANDING ABOUT I AM OUT! AND THE REST OF YOU WILL BE ON YOUR OWN.....THERE IS RULES TO HUNTING PUBLIC LAND IN SOMEONES BACKYARD...IT'S CALLED RESPECT....


Wow it is true you dont mess with a western boys mulies!I hope everyone respects his wishes so people can still keep doing this annual hunt good luck guys.I will be going out to wyoming in oct for a antelope rifle hunt but dont worry it wont be in the same unit as you guys there will not be any goats left after you guys get done LOL just kidding


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope-still in the box. My son is a great drawer of about anything & any size & i've thought I might have him make me a silouette from this one. He's done murals & photos so I know he could make me a realistic/life size one for stalking.

Being an old retired steel worker I'm not to worried about the heat. 8 & many 16 hour days stamping 2000+ degree ingots with a sledge hammer & having everythin catch on fire around you is hot to me. 100 degrees is like air conditioning...
We wore long underwear in the summer to keep our body cool from our own sweat.
Hey, I'm going to enjoy this GREATLY. Never know guys-at my age it may be my last HOORAAAA...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> take a bottle of water for every hr you are in the blind and lots of food it gets hot it side those sweat tents


that's for sure!
I sat in a blind for one full day, and one half day
it was the longest year of my life!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

updated TAG TIME

I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.

CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X)

HunterHawk (X) ?Check in will no for sure by the 5th

Ramrod (x)

djdpredator(X)




Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X)

bassfly66 (x)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
gobblerFREAK 

Backup list 

1.nexus
2.nexus cousin (Damon) working on a/t name
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Escrow (Feb 22, 2010)

*New AT account for wait list*

Good Morning:

Just wanted to get my AT account going and get on the waiting list as something different than Nexus' cousin. Looking forward to chasing some goats and meeting everyone.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Escrow said:


> Good Morning:
> 
> Just wanted to get my AT account going and get on the waiting list as something different than Nexus' cousin. Looking forward to chasing some goats and meeting everyone.


welcome aboard .

:welcomesign::welcomesign::welcomesign:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update Escrow checking in



mikedgates said:


> updated TAG TIME
> 
> I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .
> 
> ...


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

MIke, can we move this hunt up a couple of months?

I AM READY TO GO.......


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> MIke, can we move this hunt up a couple of months?
> 
> I AM READY TO GO.......


no legal way to move it up. not even one hour:crybaby2:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

we're going to need another pig hunt at some point...lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow
economy is starting to show , we have 5 people that purchased tags. March 1st is coming up guys. I know a few have checked in and are waiting untill the first, But we still have some guys we have not heard from.lets here from you guys ether way.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> Wow
> economy is starting to show , we have 5 people that purchased tags. March 1st is coming up guys. I know a few have checked in and are waiting untill the first, But we still have some guys we have not heard from.lets here from you guys ether way.



oK, i'm going


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> oK, i'm going


poyeye your aready in you got you tag. Where going to have a great time.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> oK, i'm going


And I thought I was excited.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> And I thought I was excited.


He is ready Just got a pm wondering when there going to let us now about the draw. 

But thats a good thing . Its Just as much fun planning these things as hunting, well almost as much fun. LOL :cheers:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I hate to say it, but if some guys dont check in soon their going to miss one hell of a hunt.

All on the un-confirmed list have been pm'd more than once, have been on A/T on more than 1 occasion and still have not responded. Out of respect for those on the back-up list, they need to make up their minds so we can get this hunt nailed down.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll be putting in as soon as I get paid on the 1st....about 11:30 PM the night before


I can't wait to meet everyone!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

With the economy being bad there should be plenty of tags for the draw. Right? Anyway, I've applied & as soon as the weather breaks around here I'll be shooting the Bow. I do plan on trying to shoot 4 different shoots this summer to be eligible for the Championship they have in our state. I'm hoping an "old" pro can show these kids they should respect their "elders"...

I haven't really shot a tournament since the late 70s early 80s when I won a couple state championships & the Great Lakes Sectional in my division. Oh, those were the days.

I am hoping to get away for a hog hunt-at least one b/4 Aug...


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Found the broadhead Im gonna use, Razor Tricks. Now all I have to do is practice out to 80yrds in the wind all spring.
Whats everyone elses choise of broadhead?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i gave silver flames a try last year, and am plenty pleased. gonna stick with em i think...


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> i gave silver flames a try last year, and am plenty pleased. gonna stick with em i think...


I was going to use those Eastman XT (like the S.F.), but they dont make them in 125gn. The S.F. is way out of my price range for being unemployed.
I am going to have my 82nd and shoot 125gr Spitfires and my Admiral shooting the R.Tricks.

Any thing wrong with shooting a mech.? other than personal preference.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been die hard Muzzy. But, I'm going to give the shuttle T's a try on the hog hunt and if I like them, I'll use them on the antelope


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

I think I'm gonna use Montecs this year:dontknow:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I going to try the cabelas copper heads this year. Got 15 packs ,Dont want to run out. LOL


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

but do you have enough arrows for all ow them? LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> but do you have enough arrows for all ow them? LOL


only got 3 dozen arrows :mg:I have to make due.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

you could stick the broadheads in your butt and fart them out at the antelope like Chuck Norris would...lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

3 Blade Rocky Mountain Ironheads for me. Been using Rockies since they came on the market in the 70s...


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

buzzcuts, stingers, & muzzys.


----------



## bassfly66 (May 25, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> you could stick the broadheads in your butt and fart them out at the antelope like Chuck Norris would...lol


Chuck would never do that...it would dull the blades!!!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Joe, Mike, I am very excited!!!!!

Can't wait to see my old friends and sneak up on an antelope.

My new wife says I am like a little kid waiting on Christmas. LOL

Quess I will be shooting my ole reliable muzzy 3 blade.
If the snow ever leaves her, I'll be outside shooting. Can't practice out to 80 yds,,,,I can't see that far.
:shade::smile::angel::darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mech. heads are good for goats....i use and really like the slick trick magnums...they will be on my arrows for a long time....:darkbeer:
more important than what type or brand of head you are using is....keep your eyes on your goat! if you hit a goat, i don't care if he runs over a hill, through the draw, keep your eyes on him umtil he falls or lays down, then don't leave untill your hands are on him.....this is a huge advantage with a wounded goat, if you keep your eyes on him you'll get him...:darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I lost my goat on the 1st hunt I hit him a little high and back last seen going down in a draw at 60mph never to be seen again so listen to Manboy


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, I got my new bow all set up yesterday......is it time to go yet?:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

What did you get?


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Alphaburner


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

JG358 said:


> Alphaburner


OH BABY !!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't wait to get My Z7 off layaway....I keep going over to shoot it...lol


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> OH BABY !!!!:thumbs_up


Thats exactly what I though after getting it dialed in yesterday.

Got a hood while sighting in. Shot one arrow adjusted the sight, shot two more and went to inspect the damage. A couple hours later it got its first kill:wink:


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I can't wait to get My Z7 off layaway....I keep going over to shoot it...lol


The wait is always the hardest part....at least you can go shoot it.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

JG358 said:


> Thats exactly what I though after getting it dialed in yesterday.
> 
> Got a hood while sighting in. Shot one arrow adjusted the sight, shot two more and went to inspect the damage. A couple hours later it got its first kill:wink:


Just took my maxxis down to the post office sold that here on a/t , I think alpha burner might be next on the list. I like to shoot one, but being I shoot left handed its a hard thing to do.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

you guys and your silly Klingon weapons....lol


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> you guys and your silly Klingon weapons....lol


No doudt


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> Just took my maxxis down to the post office sold that here on a/t , I think alpha burner might be next on the list. I like to shoot one, but being I shoot left handed its a hard thing to do.


Since you go through bows quicker than I go through a tank of gas, how about you just get a righty and then sell it to me really cheap in a couple weeks:wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

JG358 said:


> Since you go through bows quicker than I go through a tank of gas, how about you just get a righty and then sell it to me really cheap in a couple weeks:wink:



I am right handed but have to shoot left handed. I got a target kartera xl on the way. I will play with that for a while. But when its all said and done .I show up at the goat hunt with the same bow as last year. AM-32:thumbs_up
Unless I see a great deal on a alpha burner................:wink:


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

*Bow envy*

All this "NEW" bow talk, I'm feeling more than a little inadequate. If I get invited to the dance I am just bring the old Betsy (2008 Katera). I don't know what I'm worried about, I can miss with my old bow just as easily as a new bow.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I've shot plenty of animals with my old Hoyt Raptor Super G split limb...lol I'm retiring it to a back up and small game bow when I get my Z7


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> Unless I see a great deal on a alpha burner................:wink:


Good luck with that.....seems the used ones are worth more than a new one:mg:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Can I bring my Parker Legend?:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

hell...I might try and get one with my recurve too


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*lol*

all these new bows...i bet they miss under just as easy as Mike's old bow did last year...lol
heck it didn't even matter when he was shooting thiose "rich coal miner" arrows....they even missed...lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> all these new bows...i bet they miss under just as easy as Mike's old bow did last year...lol
> heck it didn't even matter when he was shooting thiose "rich coal miner" arrows....they even missed...lol


It's kinda funny. I saw Mike shoot 3 arrows from 80 yds that hit within a quarters diameter... in our down time....no joke. Then I seen him miss some shots at antelope at 20-30 yds that I could not believe:noidea: I might have missed a gimme or two as well:zip::wink:. It's amazing how shooting at live animals changes things.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have 3 Dartons & the newest being 2001. I am also bring a 1975 (I think) 60# Carroll recurve take down. If I am fortunate to get a Buck I'll try for a Doe with the recurve. You have to remember-this is the start of my 54th year Bowhunting BUT "FIRST" Goat hunt ever...
I'll use sight, release & compound for a chance on a Buck but Nothing on the recurve but bare fingers & my old style instictive shooting..


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> It's kinda funny. I saw Mike shoot 3 arrows from 80 yds that hit within a quarters diameter... in our down time....no joke. Then I seen him miss some shots at antelope at 20-30 yds that I could not believe:noidea: I might have missed a gimme or two as well:zip::wink:. It's amazing how shooting at live animals changes things.



Show me a bow hunter that never missed ,and I show you one that never shoots. I dont mind missing clean.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nexus said:


> All this "NEW" bow talk, I'm feeling more than a little inadequate. If I get invited to the dance I am just bring the old Betsy (2008 Katera). I don't know what I'm worried about, I can miss with my old bow just as easily as a new bow.


These 2010 bows have nothing on the Katera, They Just need to come up with new names to sell us.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> TAG TIME
> 
> I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .
> 
> ...


Got my app in today. Looking forward to a great hunt. Will be brining my new 2010 PSE Dream Season to put the smack down on a prarie racer with a 3 blade rage head. Also once the list is confirmed please let me know, so I can order the suprise piece of hunting equipment for everyone going


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

Bringing my switchback along with my back-up PSE Baby-G.
I have tried to get rid of the PSE Baby-G many times but every time I shoot it the thing just WOW's me.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

whitetail101 said:


> Got my app in today. Looking forward to a great hunt. Will be brining my new 2010 PSE Dream Season to put the smack down on a prarie racer with a 3 blade rage head. Also once the list is confirmed please let me know, so I can order the suprise piece of hunting equipment for everyone going


Glad to see you in the draw. look forward to meeting every one.draw results will be out in July, But I think we will draw. :thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

updated TAG TIME

I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.

CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X) will be in for sure the 1st

HunterHawk (X) ?Check in will no for sure by the 5th

Ramrod (x)

djdpredator(X)




Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X) (appled)

bassfly66 (x)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
gobblerFREAK 

Backup list 

1.nexus
2. Escrow
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> Bringing my switchback along with my back-up PSE Baby-G.
> I have tried to get rid of the PSE Baby-G many times but every time I shoot it the thing just WOW's me.


The real good one's are hard to sell.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

well guys.......its getting close to tag time. glad to see some of you were really interested in this hunt, i have picked up another camper for this hunt, i am trying to get atleast 1 more before the hunt gets here. So there will be some beds open for you all......
its cold and snowy again today looking forward to spring as most of you all are. on a good note i have seen a couple bucks in the 10" range already, these are going to be 14" bucks come season! 

i always do a free mount to one at'er and this year won't be any differant, someone will get a free mount, as soon as tags get drawn and we know who's in i will have one of the kids draw.....


good luck on the draw guys, Mike hopefully it will go better than the elk draw!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> well guys.......its getting close to tag time. glad to see some of you were really interested in this hunt, i have picked up another camper for this hunt, i am trying to get atleast 1 more before the hunt gets here. So there will be some beds open for you all......
> its cold and snowy again today looking forward to spring as most of you all are. on a good note i have seen a couple bucks in the 10" range already, these are going to be 14" bucks come season!
> 
> i always do a free mount to one at'er and this year won't be any differant, someone will get a free mount, as soon as tags get drawn and we know who's in i will have one of the kids draw.....
> ...


Thanks for everything your doing Ronnie. I'm looking forward to sharing camp with ya again.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

manboy said:


> well guys.......its getting close to tag time. glad to see some of you were really interested in this hunt, i have picked up another camper for this hunt, i am trying to get atleast 1 more before the hunt gets here. So there will be some beds open for you all......
> its cold and snowy again today looking forward to spring as most of you all are. on a good note i have seen a couple bucks in the 10" range already, these are going to be 14" bucks come season!
> 
> i always do a free mount to one at'er and this year won't be any differant, someone will get a free mount, as soon as tags get drawn and we know who's in i will have one of the kids draw.....
> ...




Believe it or not :wink:, I'm excited to meet, hunt and share camp with all of you guys. Ta can't have enough friends. And "thanks" to manboy a,d hunynmulies for all the help they are giving us.:darkbeer:


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

mikedgates said:


> updated TAG TIME
> 
> I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .
> 
> ...


Driving from California to Nebraska tomorrow with Escrow to help out on an game management hunt on a 5000 acre ranch. We'll be practicing our shots on elk, pere david deer, spanish goats, auodad, and fallow deer. I will try and take some pictures from the trip - if we are successful :darkbeer:. 

In the meantime, if we are both moved up to the invited list, consider us confirmed. I will submit the applications when we return on the 6th of March. You can send any group information to my attention for both Escrow and I. We will not have access to phones or internet but maybe once a day and only if we drive into town.

Thanks for all the help in organizing this hunt,
Chris


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ronnie Thanks for Donation a mount . Thats a great thing to do.:thumbs_up Boy I like to win that.


For some of you new guys Ronnie (Manboy) Has a taxidermy shop 
:thumbs_uphttp://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/index.html:thumbs_up

Maybe if we all pitch in 10 bucks a piece for electric. You could talk you Father into letting us plug in the your freezer trailer again. 
Guys it would save us Lots in Ice. 

Throw you camera in the truck, Next time you see a nice goat post a photo.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nexus said:


> Driving from California to Nebraska tomorrow with Escrow to help out on an game management hunt on a 5000 acre ranch. We'll be practicing our shots on elk, pere david deer, spanish goats, auodad, and fallow deer. I will try and take some pictures from the trip - if we are successful :darkbeer:.
> 
> In the meantime, if we are both moved up to the invited list, consider us confirmed. I will submit the applications when we return on the 6th of March. You can send any group information to my attention for both Escrow and I. We will not have access to phones or internet but maybe once a day and only if we drive into town.
> 
> ...


Crris , 
After the 5th I almost sure you will be moved up. If thats the case, I will pm you on the morning of the 6th . Have fun on you trip.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.

CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X) will be in for sure the 1st

HunterHawk (X) ?Check in will no for sure by the 5th

Ramrod (x)

djdpredator(X)




Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X) (appled)

bassfly66 (x)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
gobblerFREAK 

Backup list 

1.nexus ( out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
2. Escrow (out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Ronnie....thanks for you guys and everything you're doing to host us. I'll be giving you my pheasant at the hog hunt we talked about


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> Ronnie....thanks for you guys and everything you're doing to host us. I'll be giving you my pheasant at the hog hunt we talked about


hey sounds good, looking forward to the hog hunt!:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

+1. I know what it's like to help others on a hunt & it's always extra work for that person, no matter what. I greatly appreceiate this for sure since I had already picked this place to hunt Goats on my 1st Goat DIY when Mike contacted & invited me. I had not known about the annual hunt b/4.
You will get more than a "thank you" from me @ the hunt & I mean that in a good way. Again, thanks.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

how are you going to kep with with all these mounts? LOL there will probably be mounts from the hog hunt and antelope hunt, plus your customers from the local area? You might get to retire early...lol


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> You will get more than a "thank you" from me @ the hunt & I mean that in a good way.



NO viagra and condoms on the antelope hunt!!! :wink:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I JUST KNEW YOU would be the 1st to make a potty mouth remark. Now I am gonna have to teach you a thing or two on this Antelope hunt.

Question
Do you know the difference between Camping on a Antelope hunt & sex?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm locking my camper door and keeping a pistol under my pillow...lol


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> NO viagra and condoms on the antelope hunt!!! :wink:


You said that outloud.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Question
> Do you know the difference between Camping on a Antelope hunt & sex?


Oh Oh....I do:tongue: My wife never got nocked up on an Antelope hunt:wink:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Question
Do you know the difference between Camping on a Antelope hunt & sex?[/QUOTE]

Ya, I know..... you wear socks when antelope hunting.



BTW, I'll save the sex thing for when I return home.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son just happend on a snowy day in Northern Canada on a spring Bear hunt when it snowed like crazy & I couldn't get into the bait & little wifey was along. Oh, those young years are tough...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

JG358 said:


> Oh Oh....I do:tongue: My wife never got nocked up on an Antelope hunt:wink:


atleast not by you....oh wow that was mean! did i say that....:angel:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> how are you going to kep with with all these mounts? LOL there will probably be mounts from the hog hunt and antelope hunt, plus your customers from the local area? You might get to retire early...lol


lol,
ya the problem is me day job. to many hours a week in the grocery bussiness makes it hard to get taxi work done, atleast i got a garage heater this year so i can get a little work done...

i have to get some more mounts to do, i just paid a 1100.00 bill for forms and supplies! so got to get some work done!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

We never had all this sex talk untill misfitmedic got on these hunts.LOL 

He scares the crap out of me.:chimpeep:


Maybe Brad can hook him up with one of the local's so we can sleep with both eyes closed. LOL


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

mY NEW BRIDE, SAID SHE WAS GOING TO WEAR ME OUT BEFORE i WENT ON THE ANTELOPE HUNT.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> mY NEW BRIDE, SAID SHE WAS GOING TO WEAR ME OUT BEFORE i WENT ON THE ANTELOPE HUNT.


That should be easy, your outta breath before reaching the bedroom at your age.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> mY NEW BRIDE, SAID SHE WAS GOING TO WEAR ME OUT BEFORE i WENT ON THE ANTELOPE HUNT.


She wanted to make sure you were excited so she didnt mention that she's making up a huge honey do list.......that has to be done before you can leave.:darkbeer:


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

manboy said:


> atleast not by you....oh wow that was mean! did i say that....:angel:


:set1_thinking:Now that you mention it.......both my kids do resemble the mail man


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> mY NEW BRIDE, SAID SHE WAS GOING TO WEAR ME OUT BEFORE i WENT ON THE ANTELOPE HUNT.


 ENJOY IT WHILE IT LAST.................:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> mY NEW BRIDE, SAID SHE WAS GOING TO WEAR ME OUT BEFORE i WENT ON THE ANTELOPE HUNT.


You'll do much better if you refrain from the extra curricular activities from NOW until after the hunt. You're gonna need the extra energy!:tongue:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

JG358 said:


> She wanted to make sure you were excited so she didnt mention that she's making up a huge honey do list.......that has to be done before you can leave.:darkbeer:


yep i can hear it now...:set1_chores030::evil5::jksign:


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

*We're ready*

djdpredator applied this week and I am doing it this weekend. Work has just been nuts lately and is getting in the way of my hunt activities. I hate when that happens:angry3:

I went to your web site manboy and do intend on giving you some business if I can shoot straight. What a great way to break in a new Z7!

Speaking of bows, I saw someone is bringing along a PSE Baby G for a back up. I think I still have scars on my wrist from one of those babies. That brings back memories of overdraws, short aluminum arrows, and high poundage. I'm not to sure that was the good 'ole days

Counting the days sweating in a ground blind!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

manboy said:


> lol,
> ya the problem is me day job. to many hours a week in the grocery bussiness makes it hard to get taxi work done, atleast i got a garage heater this year so i can get a little work done...
> 
> i have to get some more mounts to do, i just paid a 1100.00 bill for forms and supplies! so got to get some work done!!!


as long as my elk is at the top of your list :darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> as long as my elk is at the top of your list :darkbeer:


well its not going to be finished first, as i have a few goats and a small baby 3 point ..well i guess you could call it a 4 point muley for a guy thats a skepic.....
but yours will make the alltime great mounts for me, the cape is so nice, you did a good job with it!:shade:
can't wait to put this elk pedestal togather!:teeth::darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Ramrod said:


> djdpredator applied this week and I am doing it this weekend. Work has just been nuts lately and is getting in the way of my hunt activities. I hate when that happens:angry3:
> 
> I went to your web site manboy and do intend on giving you some business if I can shoot straight. What a great way to break in a new Z7!
> 
> ...


nice to see on here again! yes it is going to be a blast, this AT hunt has been the funnest i have ever done! just can't wait....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update djdpredator in the draw
I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.

CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X) will be in for sure the 1st

HunterHawk (X) ?Check in will no for sure by the 5th

Ramrod (x) will be in for sure by 1st

djdpredator(X) (applied)




Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X) (appled)

bassfly66 (x)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
gobblerFREAK 

Backup list 

1.nexus ( out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
2. Escrow (out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> well its not going to be finished first, as i have a few goats and a *small baby 3 point ..well i guess you could call it a 4 point muley* for a guy thats a skepic.....
> but yours will make the alltime great mounts for me, the cape is so nice, you did a good job with it!:shade:
> can't wait to put this elk pedestal togather!:teeth::darkbeer:


It was a definate booner when I pulled the trigger!:wink: He is a LOT bigger than my first whitetail was though. I think that's the first of animal type I ever shot that the first wasn't a 1 1/2 yr old.:mg: First whitetail 1.5, first antelope 1.5, first muley 2.5.:shade:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

is there a special season for them...?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> It was a definate booner when I pulled the trigger!:wink: He is a LOT bigger than my first whitetail was though. I think that's the first of animal type I ever shot that the first wasn't a 1 1/2 yr old.:mg: First whitetail 1.5, first antelope 1.5, first muley 2.5.:shade:


first antelope....:lie: 1.5 years...lol......i thought it was like .4 years....:shade:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> is there a special season for them...?


for what baby antelope?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

baby anything...lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> first antelope....:lie: 1.5 years...lol......i thought it was like .4 years....:shade:


your just jealous....not many guys could have as much fun and be as proud to hang that little sucker on their wall as I was. Looking at him right now.:shade: Can't wait to get the other one, er 2! Don't know where I'm gonna put them. I've already got 8 shoulder mounts, 2 whole turkeys, a fan/wing mount, and about 10 euros in my 15x15 living room. Got those 2 and emmas ram soon to be on the wall. I think I have an addiction.:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> baby anything...lol


baby hogs in about a month!:wink: Shoot as many as you can afford!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> your just jealous....not many guys could have as much fun and be as proud to hang that little sucker on their wall as I was. Looking at him right now.:shade: Can't wait to get the other one, er 2! Don't know where I'm gonna put them. I've already got 8 shoulder mounts, 2 whole turkeys, a fan/wing mount, and about 10 euros in my 15x15 living room. Got those 2 and emmas ram soon to be on the wall. I think I have an addiction.:darkbeer:


sweet, hey did you find anything on Emma's mount, i looked for a fighting form, from what i found you taxi is going to be doing some adjustments...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> sweet, hey did you find anything on Emma's mount, i looked for a fighting form, from what i found you taxi is going to be doing some adjustments...


I talked her into a wall pedestal. It was too good looking of a ram(don't get to excited misfit) to have the head down IMO. It'll be the same pose as my ram, just facing the oppostie direction. We never did find a fighting form.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

If a take a Texas Dall next month it will probably be going home with you Ronnie:wink:.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> If a take a Texas Dall next month it will probably be going home with you Ronnie:wink:.


that would be nice, i just mounted one about 3 weeks ago.....there's your opening misfit!

anyway, man i hope they are a little skiddish, i really would like to get one with my longbow...:shade:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> that would be nice, i just mounted one about 3 weeks ago.....there's your opening misfit!
> 
> anyway, man i hope they are a little skiddish, i really would like to get one with my longbow...:shade:


Time will tell. I hope so too. They were all more skiddish than the other place when I was there though. Got any pics????

The one Emma really wanted was the one Mason posted the pic of. That group had a barbado that was a smart cookie! He'd pick us off as far as 80 yds away and take the rest with him.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

...it's just too easy..... LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Time will tell. I hope so too. They were all more skiddish than the other place when I was there though. Got any pics????
> 
> The one Emma really wanted was the one Mason posted the pic of. That group had a barbado that was a smart cookie! He'd pick us off as far as 80 yds away and take the rest with him.


i will do finish work on him sunday and i will post up some pics....


man that one would be a fun hunt, got to get sneaky. thats great!
see misfit, they will play hard to get!:mg:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> ...it's just too easy..... LOL


Isn't that what you were hoping for?

Is Brad and me the only ones gonna try spot and stalk in the open country? I will probably hunt the preserve a day as well. We're hunting Tuesday afternoon thru thursday morning correct?

Hey Mike, if you need a place to crash on the way home my house is 45 minutes the other side of St Louis. It ain't much but your welcome to stay and make up some stories.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

they can't be playing that much with you mounting them the way you are...lol


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

I was thinking about picking up a ground blind in case I get tired of crawling through cactus fields before I fill my tags...... any sugestions.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

from what I've been reading the newer Primos Double Bulls are total crap


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> from what I've been reading the newer Primos Double Bulls are total crap


Its a shame, they used to be really nice


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

My ex wife used to be really nice too...but as in all things....shiznit happens...lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

JG358 said:


> I was thinking about picking up a ground blind in case I get tired of crawling through cactus fields before I fill my tags...... any sugestions.


Ronnie turned me on to this blind, and I very happy with it. I dint like the idea of leaveing a double bull out for someone to steal. was looking for a cheaper blind.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat540014&hasJS=true


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

I will be bringing a ground blind. It is the bighouse room for 2 bow hunters. If I am not using it anyone is welcome to use it. I will mostly be spot & stalking.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> Ronnie turned me on to this blind, and I very happy with it. I dint like the idea of leaveing a double bull out for someone to steal. was looking for a cheaper blind.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat540014&hasJS=true


Cheap, did you say cheap?? Thats my middle name


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

JG358 said:


> Cheap, did you say cheap?? Thats my middle name


you can also get $20.00 off of that , It will not show up untill you add it in cart.Its a great blind for that price!!!!!!!!!!:shade:

Plus if you want it a have another coupon for 20 off 150 or more.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

misfitmedic said:


> My ex wife used to be really nice too...but as in all things....shiznit happens...lol


I like blind too much to ever compare it my ex-wife. You may have to publicly apologize for that statement.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

NEVER!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA :wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> *Ronnie turned me on *to this blind, and I very happy with it. I dint like the idea of leaveing a double bull out for someone to steal. was looking for a cheaper blind.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat540014&hasJS=true


Am I the only one that caught that? Misfit....you're slipping dude!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry, Skeptic...it's still early...lol But knowing Mike is old, it probably involved viagra and sheep somehow, especially with Ronnie doing the turning on


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

WHEEEEW, I'm already tired......


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Kory, MIke,
what do you guys think of setting camp at my uncles? we would have water, sewer, and electric.....i ask becuase in about 30 days this will be my new taxi shop and rv rental site.....what do you guys think, we could then have a campfire, and i iwill have 4-5 electric spots for campers....i will also have a covered bench area to sit and eat.....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

how far would it be from where we'd be hunting?


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

manboy said:


> Kory, MIke,
> what do you guys think of setting camp at my uncles? we would have water, sewer, and electric.....i ask becuase in about 30 days this will be my new taxi shop and rv rental site.....what do you guys think, we could then have a campfire, and i iwill have 4-5 electric spots for campers....i will also have a covered bench area to sit and eat.....



Mike; say, that sounds great. lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> how far would it be from where we'd be hunting?


about 1 mile....lol its in the area we will be, its out in the country about 10 miles from town, and there antelope, and deer seen from the house.... you'll have to drive down the road to get to soem public land, as i don't allow hunting on the 3 acres, these easterners would have 12 tree stands put up on the 2 power poles there..lol......


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> about 1 mile....lol its in the area we will be, its out in the country about 10 miles from town, and there antelope, and deer seen from the house.... you'll have to drive down the road to get to soem public land, as i don't allow hunting on the 3 acres, these easterners would have 12 tree stands put up on the 2 power poles there..lol......


Remember them deer in October not 50 yds from our tent and your camper? Smart suckers!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> Kory, MIke,
> what do you guys think of setting camp at my uncles? we would have water, sewer, and electric.....i ask becuase in about 30 days this will be my new taxi shop and rv rental site.....what do you guys think, we could then have a campfire, and i iwill have 4-5 electric spots for campers....i will also have a covered bench area to sit and eat.....




Sounds great. This will work better. Popeye sleeps with one of those mask on and needs electric. we where Just going to Run the generator all night. It looking like I might leave my pop up home and shack up with Popeye. I never been there but I am sure its not far from where we are hunting. Its that the same place we where talking last year buy the electric was not hooked up? I think kory stayed there latter in the fall last year.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm all for it...would make cooking and pretty much everything easier and I could leave the generator home. I'm up for whatever everyone else wants to do


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in . Is it August yet?


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> I'm in . Is it August yet?


Yep, Monday is August 1st


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Ronnie, is that junk transmission still there? Someone might need it to anchor their tent or something.:wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> I'm in . Is it August yet?


Look forward to hunting with you.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Update 
I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.

CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)Applied)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X) will be in for sure the 1st

HunterHawk (X) ?Check in will no for sure by the 5th

Ramrod (x) will be in for sure by 1st

djdpredator(X) (applied)




Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X) (applied)

bassfly66 (x)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
gobblerFREAK 

Backup list 

1.nexus ( out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
2. Escrow (out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now) 
__________________


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm all in for camping at Unks place, power would make everything much easier. I would think a campfire would be a must.

Mondays August 1st..........COOL!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Whatever everyone else decides-I just need top know where to go when it's time.
I will be out there at least 2 days b/4 season as I want my camp all set & my blind in place...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya i hope everything goes well, he is looking to seel now. he has drank up all the cash he had to fix up the place so hopefully the deal will workout for me....


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> Look forward to hunting with you.


Same here! Sounds like a blast. I'm bringing my old Double Bull T5, also want to give spot and stalk a shot. I'm a tree stand guy so I've got to brush up on the long range stuff, 50+ yds.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

let's all show up after the hog hunt and make a really long assed camping/hunting trip!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya i hope everything goes well, he is looking to seel now. he has drank up all the cash he had to fix up the place so hopefully the deal will workout for me....


well I hope you get the place.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> well I hope you get the place.


X2. I remember you talking about it in October. I didn't realize when you mentioned using if for this hunt....that it might be YOUR place:wink:.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

these easterners would have 12 tree stands put up on the 2 power poles there..lol......[/QUOTE]

Hey! I resemble that


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey guys i have thought long and hard about this hunt and i think i am calling it quits! I could most likely swing it with no problems however i am going on a honeymoon for our 1 year anniversary the 1st 10 days in August... and if i take off more time right after that i think the guys i work with would hate me because we are already short 2 guys on my team! 

So I am definitely going to try and get in it next year and I most likely will still buy a tag for Wyoming this year but to Confirm that i can actually make the trip at this point and be fair to the guys on the backup list that can go for sure just isnt going to work out!

So i am sorry and i hope you guys have a blast!

and hope to see you guys next year! because if i dont put down an antelope this year i am going to go bonkers!

thanks for the opportunity and sorry

-Craig


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> Hey guys i have thought long and hard about this hunt and i think i am calling it quits! I could most likely swing it with no problems however i am going on a honeymoon for our 1 year anniversary the 1st 10 days in August... and if i take off more time right after that i think the guys i work with would hate me because we are already short 2 guys on my team!
> 
> So I am definitely going to try and get in it next year and I most likely will still buy a tag for Wyoming this year but to Confirm that i can actually make the trip at this point and be fair to the guys on the backup list that can go for sure just isnt going to work out!
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know, now if we can get the rest of the guys to check in.

BTW, have a great time on your vacation.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> X2. I remember you talking about it in October. I didn't realize when you mentioned using if for this hunt....that it might be YOUR place:wink:.


ya i hope it wirks out for me, it could be a really nice place to have....kinda a huntn retreat!:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

That sucks, HunterHawk. You should change your honeymoon dates to overlap the hunt and bring your wife and kill 2 birds (or antelope) with one stone...and she could help Ronnie's daughter with the cooking...lol


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

That's nothing I spent my 9 & 10 year anniversary out of state elk hunting.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> That's nothing I spent my 9 & 10 year anniversary out of state elk hunting.


lol u did good


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Ronnie doesn't have to worry about it because when one sheep gets mad at him he can shoot it and go on to the next...all that mounting has to get tiring


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> Hey guys i have thought long and hard about this hunt and i think i am calling it quits! I could most likely swing it with no problems however i am going on a honeymoon for our 1 year anniversary the 1st 10 days in August... and if i take off more time right after that i think the guys i work with would hate me because we are already short 2 guys on my team!
> 
> So I am definitely going to try and get in it next year and I most likely will still buy a tag for Wyoming this year but to Confirm that i can actually make the trip at this point and be fair to the guys on the backup list that can go for sure just isnt going to work out!
> 
> ...



Craig sorry you cant make it this year. Good luck on the Honeymoon


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.

CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)Applied)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X) will be in for sure the 1st

Ramrod (x) will be in for sure by 1st

djdpredator(X) (applied)




Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X) (applied)

bassfly66 (x)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
gobblerFREAK 

Backup list 

1.nexus ( out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
2. Escrow (out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Update Ramrod in the draw

I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.

CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)Applied)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X) will be in for sure the 1st

Ramrod (x) (applied)

djdpredator(X) (applied)




Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X) (applied)

bassfly66 (x)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
gobblerFREAK 

Backup list 

1.nexus ( out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
2. Escrow (out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll be applying about midnight when my paycheck hits the bank, Mike


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I'll be applying about midnight when my paycheck hits the bank, Mike


Don't worry I know you in.:smile:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

mikedgates said:


> Don't worry I know you in.:smile:


That's what she said :wink:


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

misfitmedic said:


> That's what she said :wink:


I can see some fun times with are awaiting!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

After getting my 82nd set-up and dailed in, I'm gonna get rid of it next week. I'll have a new Strother SR-71 in Predator camo before long, 10 week lead time.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> After getting my 82nd set-up and dailed in, I'm gonna get rid of it next week. I'll have a new Strother SR-71 in Predator camo before long, 10 week lead time.


dang joe....I think you change bows like I change underwear. Congrats on the new bow!!!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'd sell them both and get a Z7..lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> After getting my 82nd set-up and dailed in, I'm gonna get rid of it next week. I'll have a new Strother SR-71 in Predator camo before long, 10 week lead time.


 Now the laidoff guys cant be buying new bows.:noidea:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Just looking out the window. Thinking spring. another 25" over the weekend


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks beautiful Mike.....but I'm sick of the nasty stuff here too. I think we might be done with it now....all melted off and 40's for the next 10 days.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Looks beautiful Mike.....but I'm sick of the nasty stuff here too. I think we might be done with it now....all melted off and 40's for the next 10 days.


Hope it dont melt all at once! floods


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> Now the laidoff guys cant be buying new bows.:noidea:


I'll have to get rid of one of my Admirals too..... I think.....maybe not....hope not.

I shot the Z7, IMO it is not in the same league as the Strother, sorry


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Looks beautiful Mike.....but I'm sick of the nasty stuff here too. I think we might be done with it now....all melted off and 40's for the next 10 days.


I sure hope it's done Kory. I'd like to get the yard cleaned up and not have to fight the soft ground and mud.

The wife and I will be out most of the week looking for sheds on some of the farms I hunt. This weeks weather is gonna be a nice break. Might even be able to talk her into some ice fishing, we'll see.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> I sure hope it's done Kory. I'd like to get the yard cleaned up and not have to fight the soft ground and mud.
> 
> The wife and I will be out most of the week looking for sheds on some of the farms I hunt. This weeks weather is gonna be a nice break. Might even be able to talk her into some ice fishing, we'll see.


I'll be on the road most of this week doing sales.....should be up in Peoria area Tues and Wed. Planning on going to Salem next Saturday to shed hunt some more. Haven't found any yet, but I used the new spotting scope last night and glassed about 200 deer. Only saw 2 bucks with antlers still....but saw a LOT that were obviously bucks that had dropped.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> I'll be on the road most of this week doing sales.....should be up in Peoria area Tues and Wed. Planning on going to Salem next Saturday to shed hunt some more. Haven't found any yet, but I used the new spotting scope last night and glassed about 200 deer. Only saw 2 bucks with antlers still....but saw a LOT that were obviously bucks that had dropped.


how you liking that scope, should help you find bigger goats to chase.....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

....or in Ronnie's case...sheep to mount......


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Had 13 Deer come about 60 yds. from the house today & about a 120 Eight still carrin his rack for you shed hunters. N.E. IOWA...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Just gone done with my application and printed my reciept


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

Ha trust me medic i wish i could talk my wife into coming along to cook us food and that i could make this trip! 

i am deflinetly going to get in this next year! i wont have a honey moon to make up for... and i will also have more vacation saved up too:darkbeer:

hope you guys kick butt out there though!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

if you want some meat, I'll stop by your place on my way back through, since you can't make it


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> how you liking that scope, should help you find bigger goats to chase.....


Like it a lot. I think it will be VERY useful out west. Not sure about "bigger" goats to chase....but will definately help me find "more" goats to chase.:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> Ha trust me medic i wish i could talk my wife into coming along to cook us food and that i could make this trip!
> 
> i am deflinetly going to get in this next year! i wont have a honey moon to make up for... and i will also have more vacation saved up too:darkbeer:
> 
> hope you guys kick butt out there though!


What more could she want for a honey moon than a antelope hunt. we could set you up a honey moon sweet. I tell you what since its her honey moon we could let her cook also. LOL



Skeptic said:


> Like it a lot. I think it will be VERY useful out west. Not sure about "bigger" goats to chase....but will definately help me find "more" goats to chase.:shade::darkbeer:


Did you get the Cabela's scope?what do you think of it?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Update March 1st
I want to thank everyone that applied or has got back to me.
There still some guys we havent seen . Sorry to say If we don't Here From you by the 5th You will be droped From the list.

I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.

CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)Applied)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X) (appled)

Ramrod (x) (applied)

djdpredator(X) (applied)




Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X) (applied)

bassfly66 (x)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
gobblerFREAK 

Backup list 

1.nexus ( out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
2. Escrow (out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Did you get the Cabela's scope?what do you think of it?


Yes, got a great deal. $299 with club card, then got quite a bit off that using my points and some gift cards. 20-60x65 I used it quite a bit near dusk the other day along the road. Seen a lot of deer close to a mile back that I could not see with the naked eye......and I could tell if they were bucks that had dropped already. I was pretty amazed by that....but of course it's my first scope....I'm still a rookie:wink:.

My only complaint.....is that part of the reason I bought it was that it came with a free tripod. When I ordered it said everything was in stock. When it arrived it says the tripod is backordered til late May. That's like 3 out of the last 6 items I've ordered from them that's been backordered....anywhere from 4 to 10 months.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Yes, got a great deal. $299 with club card, then got quite a bit off that using my points and some gift cards. 20-60x65 I used it quite a bit near dusk the other day along the road. Seen a lot of deer close to a mile back that I could not see with the naked eye......and I could tell if they were bucks that had dropped already. I was pretty amazed by that....but of course it's my first scope....I'm still a rookie:wink:.
> 
> My only complaint.....is that part of the reason I bought it was that it came with a free tripod. When I ordered it said everything was in stock. When it arrived it says the tripod is backordered til late May. That's like 3 out of the last 6 items I've ordered from them that's been backordered....anywhere from 4 to 10 months.


That looked like a nice scope for the money.
I sold the nikon, well I think I sold it,a guy sent 100 deposit a few weeks ago.

Ya cabalas seems to be slipping lately. I had a order that had 2 boxes of shells that where back ordered. 
Then there was a small item That I wanted to order that was back ordered, They would only let me order it if I bought 3 of them. They said it would not pay them to ship Just one. Then the other day I get one box of shells telling me the other is still back ordered. So in the end a small order they paying 3 shipping charges anyways.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> I'll have to get rid of one of my Admirals too..... I think.....maybe not....hope not.
> 
> I shot the Z7, IMO it is not in the same league as the Strother, sorry


lol...got to love the haters...lol


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> lol...got to love the haters...lol


I did'nt say I was a hater.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> I did'nt say I was a hater.


lol...you didn't have to...read your sig...lol:darkbeer:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

What? ....... my sig just says "I like Bowtech".


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> What? ....... my sig just says "I like Bowtech".


lol......


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

:zip::zip::zip:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> :zip::zip::zip:


:mg::secret::slice::darkbeer:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

My name is Joe, and I'm a Bowtech fanboy...........yah, thats right.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> My name is Joe, and I'm a Bowtech fanboy...........yah, thats right.


It's OK Joe....we're here for ya man!:darkbeer:


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> My name is Joe, and I'm a Bowtech fanboy...........yah, thats right.


Admitting you have a problem is the first step


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> My name is Joe, and I'm a Bowtech fanboy...........yah, thats right.


I have had a few bowtechs ,Guardian and Captain I shot that destoyer 350 .It semed smoth for a speed bow, waiting for the shop to get a 340 in to try it out. I try anything . But for me left hand shooter the hoyt grip seem to fit me well. I try alot of bows I had at least a dozen 09-10 bows. And got another coming today. Funny thing is looks like I might be hunting this year with the same bow as last year. cant seem to find anything I like better.But I try any brand:mg:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

My 07 X-Force is looking like a dinosaur isn't it?:noidea:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> My 07 X-Force is looking like a dinosaur isn't it?:noidea:


Dont fall for there sales pitch . New and better . They need to say something to sell bows.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

catch us if you can........ :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> catch us if you can........ :wink:


lol...well i am thinking the new destroyer might have just passed you....the only problem is i don't think i want to chance that kind of "bang" when i shoot...lol:mg:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I shot the D340 at the classic as well. I thought it had a smooth draw for a speed bow. The D340 is alot smoother than my 82nd and is somewhat deader in the hand and quiter. 
I shot the SR-71 at 61# and it drew more like my 55# Admiral. The SR-71 is smoother, faster, and quiter than the 82nd.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> I shot the D340 at the classic as well. I thought it had a smooth draw for a speed bow. The D340 is alot smoother than my 82nd and is somewhat deader in the hand and quiter.
> I shot the SR-71 at 61# and it drew more like my 55# Admiral. The SR-71 is smoother, faster, and quiter than the 82nd.


I have to try on of those sr-71's


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> I have to try on of those sr-71's


I was set on getting the D340 untill I shot the SR-71, it does'nt draw like a speed bow, I dont know how Kevin does it. The bow looks very solid also.


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> if you want some meat, I'll stop by your place on my way back through, since you can't make it


I would take you up on that but i should be able to get one here in colorado.... im hoping anyway!.... if not i sure wouldnt mind trying some:darkbeer:

hey i have a question.... do you guys have to put in for a wy doe tag? or do you just buy those over the counter? and do you have to put in before you buy it over the counter or could i just go to WY and buy a doe tag?


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

*I know this will get me banned but...*

Geez....hate to be a stick in the mud but how about that hockey game:first


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

boswhia said:


> Geez....hate to be a stick in the mud but how about that hockey game:first


well it reminded me of the guided hunt i had iin canada......i got robbed also...lol:mg:


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

Fellas, i was on the list but had to back out after a my brother inlaw set a wedding date for the 15th. i was curious in what ways i can prepare for next years (4th annual prong horn hunt). I did start shooting out to 50yds, my grandpa has a land beside I-95 overpass so there's a decent imbankment ive been shoot off of down into the pasture. I did get a blind for Christmas but havent shot much out of it. Just looking for other things i can do for preperation and also items to buy wither it be bowhunting or camping related. I may considered parting w/ the whisker biscuit and go to a drop away rest. Any help would much appreciated. Thanks in advance- Chris


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

and i thought i liked that guy eh:hand: i new it was coming from ya:canada:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

cwoods said:


> Fellas, i was on the list but had to back out after a my brother inlaw set a wedding date for the 15th. i was curious in what ways i can prepare for next years (4th annual prong horn hunt). I did start shooting out to 50yds, my grandpa has a land beside I-95 overpass so there's a decent imbankment ive been shoot off of down into the pasture. I did get a blind for Christmas but havent shot much out of it. Just looking for other things i can do for preperation and also items to buy wither it be bowhunting or camping related. I may considered parting w/ the whisker biscuit and go to a drop away rest. Any help would much appreciated. Thanks in advance- Chris


Chris 
I think the biggest thing for us eastern guys it to shoot longer range. Most us guys back east never practice shooting over 30 yards. Not sure whats going on next year. Most guys will tell you a drop away is better than wisker biscuit,But I never see it.


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*wisker biscuit*

Stick with the wisker biscuit. It is very hard to draw lying down with a drop away.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> Stick with the wisker biscuit. It is very hard to draw lying down with a drop away.


Unless you Have a QAD:smile:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Unless you Have a QAD:smile:


ya drop aways are great when they work, just like mech. heads great when they work...best bow for goat huntn is one with the least moving parts.....oh ya and it cabn't be a hoyt....:mg:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya drop aways are great when they work, just like mech. heads great when they work...best bow for goat huntn is one with the least moving parts.....oh ya and it cabn't be a hoyt....:mg:


I used to be a fan of the whisker Untill I found out its not full proff. Had a few times where stalking the arrow got Pushed to the side and stayed there at full draw. Never had a problem with the QAD. It fact it still packed with wyoming mud,from when I fell face down in a creek bottom. Never seen mud like you guys have out west. Washed it a few times and its still there.But thats why they make so many products so we can each find what works for us.:smile::teeth::smile:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll stick with my Limbdrivers, they've worked well so far.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya i am with you guys stick with what works for ya....just sucks when you wait 25 years to go elk hunting.....then you get a 360 bull at 32 yards broadside and when you draw back your rest doesn't come up!:mg:...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm no expert since I've only been Bowhunting 54 years now.
But, I wonder how any of you kids can even get an arrow to go in the right direction with all your trinkets.

Lets see, I shot 38 Biggame animals with my bare fingers, no sight, a nock point that was a INK MARK on the string & off a cut out shelf rest (wood ya know) & 95% of the arrows were wood & forgewood, few Fiberglass. I can draw lying down & if the arrow comes off the rest, I flip it back up with my finger. Oh, & my younger brother shoots lefty so we pounded a finishing nail in the handle so I could teach him to shoot (he still does). I still have that Bow & it killed my 1st deer in 1958.

I think the reason the "NEW" Bowhunter of today takes those 50+ yard shots is that by the time they get every trinket checked b/4 the shot & by the time they get ready the animal has WALKED that far from being at 15 yards.

Oh, I have trinkets too but on a simpler level as I am a simple man. I'm guessing I'll get some "WHY" we need this. Some just buy anything & go to extremes.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I used to be a fan of the whisker Untill I found out its not full proff. Had a few times where stalking the arrow got Pushed to the side and stayed there at full draw. Never had a problem with the QAD. It fact it still packed with wyoming mud,from *when I fell face down in a creek bottom*. Never seen mud like you guys have out west. Washed it a few times and its still there.But thats why they make so many products so we can each find what works for us.:smile::teeth::smile:


I think you intentionally took a bath in that crap. No way a person can "accidently" get that muddy:wink:. I really had forgotten about that til you mentioned it.:shade:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Skeptic, do ya have pictures of muddy mike? :shade:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Skeptic, do ya have pictures of muddy mike? :shade:


Unfortunately no. He went on a long stalk...and I mean LONG! I decided to go on one of my own. Once I blew my stalk I looked back at the truck with my binos and he was there and I couldn't figure out what he was doing. It probably took me 30 minutes to get back to the truck and he was covered in mud.....and so was his bow. He spent the whole time, and then probably about another 20 or so minutes cleaning off before he got back into my truck.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Unfortunately no. He went on a long stalk...and I mean LONG! I decided to go on one of my own. Once I blew my stalk I looked back at the truck with my binos and he was there and I couldn't figure out what he was doing. It probably took me 30 minutes to get back to the truck and he was covered in mud.....and so was his bow. He spent the whole time, and then probably about another 20 or so minutes cleaning off before he got back into my truck.


Its funny now , But wasnt' then .


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I'm no expert since I've only been Bowhunting 54 years now.
> But, I wonder how any of you kids can even get an arrow to go in the right direction with all your trinkets.
> 
> Lets see, I shot 38 Biggame animals with my bare fingers, no sight, a nock point that was a INK MARK on the string & off a cut out shelf rest (wood ya know) & 95% of the arrows were wood & forgewood, few Fiberglass. I can draw lying down & if the arrow comes off the rest, I flip it back up with my finger. Oh, & my younger brother shoots lefty so we pounded a finishing nail in the handle so I could teach him to shoot (he still does). I still have that Bow & it killed my 1st deer in 1958.
> ...


Did you walk to school 5 miles up hill both ways?? LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

update bassfly66 dropped
I want to thank everyone that applied or has got back to me.
There still some guys we havent seen . Sorry to say If we don't Here From you by the 5th You will be droped From the list.

I split the confirmed hunters into 3 groups. Send me a private message and I will respond with the Group number and info you need to apply . I like to see everyone into the draw by March 1st t. Going to set a deadline of march 5th. IF YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED YOU TAG BY MARCH 5TH YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE LIST. Hate to set a deadline But need to have time to workout some details .


You guys on the backup list hang in there. You will be offered the first open spots. 

Hope I have everyone where they supposed to be. If not let me know asap


look forward to hunting with you guys.

CONFIRMED HUNTER LIST 
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)Applied)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X) (appled)

Ramrod (x) (applied)

djdpredator(X) (applied)




Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X) (applied)

bamaboy1528 (X)


Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


NON CONFIRMED HUNTERS
THESE GUYS WILL BE MOVED INTO A GROUP
AS SOON AS THEY CONFIRM

B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
gobblerFREAK 

Backup list 

1.nexus ( out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
2. Escrow (out of town untill the 6th If moved up is ready to purchase tag) 
3.masonbanta (wants to stay on backup only for now)


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Its funny now , But wasnt' then .


I have a lot of those moments in life Mike:wink:.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Make sure you watch out for them holes they like Fords.:shade:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> Its funny now , But wasnt' then .



Oh how I would have loved to see that. LOL

Maybe you can do something cool like that when we hunt turks????????


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Make sure you watch out for them holes they like Fords.:shade:


man i still don't understand that pic....just lock it in 4wheel drive and go...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I think since we all missed it, Mike should do it again this year


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> I think since we all missed it, Mike should do it again this year


i am sure we could find him a mud hole at Mason's.......


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

manboy said:


> i am sure we could find him a mud hole at Mason's.......


Perfect!!! I know I'll have a camera with me...lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> man i still don't understand that pic....just lock it in 4wheel drive and go...


It bottomed out. And was 2 wheel drive:doh:. That's what happens when you take your eye off the road to watch where the antelope you shot earlier was going. About a 1/2 mile down is where my dad and I almost took out a fence this year. That road gets SLICK when wet!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> It bottomed out. And was 2 wheel drive:doh:. That's what happens when you take your eye off the road to watch where the antelope you shot earlier was going. About a 1/2 mile down is where my dad and I almost took out a fence this year. That road gets SLICK when wet!


ya that is a slick road!:darkbeer:


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks for all the advice! if i do shy away from the whisker it would be too a QAD. I've been eyeing them lately. i have a range finder but i guess i need a good pair or bino's or spotting scope. hopefully if there is a AT hunt next year I'll be ready and able to go. again thannks for all the comments.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

and joe n ray were scared of my driving.i had shotgun that morning didn't hear me wimpering.did try to pic the truck up.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes, it was about 5 miles each way-did you live in the neighbor hood???


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> and joe n ray were scared of my driving.i had shotgun that morning didn't hear me wimpering.did try to pic the truck up.


almost had it


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

it seems like the road had less holes in it that the grass....lol


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok, I took Mikes advice...... I have been buying bh and arrows. I'm going to be pissed if I don't lose a bunch.:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Ok, I took Mikes advice...... I have been buying bh and arrows. I'm going to be pissed if I don't lose a bunch.:wink:


if you don't miss you'll have to buy more tags, the more tags you got the more chances you'll miss a few......or a few dozen as our first year, we had a guy that lost a truck load.....ya i said truck load.....he did finally kill a buck....it just wasn't with an arrow......man what a trophy!:thumbs_up


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

how big of a truck?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

The only guy I know that CHASED an antelope down and stab it!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> The only guy I know that CHASED an antelope down and stab it!!!


ya one heck of a fast guy....good thing he is only 1/2 the man he was....:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Last reminder to:
bamaboy1528
B-G-K ??
Karbon
bowHuntky
gobblerFREAK 



If you have not purchased you tag by The 5th (Tomorrow) Unfortunately You will be dropped from the list .


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> It bottomed out. And was 2 wheel drive:doh:.


Really?? I thought that option only came on cars:noidea:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> It bottomed out. And was 2 wheel drive:doh:. That's what happens when you take your eye off the road to watch where the antelope you shot earlier was going. About a 1/2 mile down is where my dad and I almost took out a fence this year. That road gets SLICK when wet!



Should have had The element , It will go anywhere !!!! well with the right guy behind the wheel.......:thumbs_up


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Should have had The element , It will go anywhere !!!! well with the right guy behind the wheel.......:thumbs_up


I gotta admit, that one day I thought we were gonna roll that thing off that cliff. It's not as fun when your the passenger and your looking straight down about 1/2 a mile and you have no control over anything.:tongue: Still not sure how we lived through that week with all the dangers.......vehicles where they shouldn't have been, rattlesnakes, hungry horses, all the arrows flying every which direction, etc, etc, etc!:beer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I gotta admit, that one day I thought we were gonna roll that thing off that cliff. It's not as fun when your the passenger and your looking straight down about 1/2 a mile and you have no control over anything.:tongue: Still not sure how we lived through that week with all the dangers.......vehicles where they shouldn't have been, rattlesnakes, hungry horses, all the arrows flying every which direction, etc, etc, etc!:beer:


Roll over . :noidea: To square for that, might tip over ,Then you Just Jump out and tip it back and you good to go :nixon:


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

The more I hear you guys talk the more I can't wait to go on this hunt!

I've never been west of Illinois until three weeks ago. I'm out in Colorado working right now since I've got nothing going on back home. All I can say is if I could talk my wife into it I'd never go home! Since I've been here I've seen Elk and Mule Deer almost every day, can't wait to do some hunting out here.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

move to Colorado, dude


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> The more I hear you guys talk the more I can't wait to go on this hunt!
> 
> I've never been west of Illinois until three weeks ago. I'm out in Colorado working right now since I've got nothing going on back home. All I can say is if I could talk my wife into it I'd never go home! Since I've been here I've seen Elk and Mule Deer almost every day, can't wait to do some hunting out here.


Are you going to fly out or drive? I still not sure witch way I going yet.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

if you fly, then how are you going to head to Idaho for elk after the goats?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> if you fly, then how are you going to head to Idaho for elk after the goats?


well What I mean , If some from back east wanted to car pool I might drive both ways, If not I thinking of driveing out then flying home and then back then driving to Idaho.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

that's alot of travel...lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> that's alot of travel...lol


Last year trip was 10,867 Miles 3 oil changes


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

sounds like me....lol


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> Are you going to fly out or drive? I still not sure witch way I going yet.


Definately driving out, but I may already be out here before the hunt working. It looks like I'll be out here on and off most of the year. I would be fine with carpooling if I'm home before the hunt, unfortunately I won't know that for a while Mike.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok, we (Escrow and I) are back from the elk management hunt in Nebraska and are ready to head farther north to Wyoming for some speed goats. Can anyone make the calendar move a little quicker.

The weather was great and the hunt was perfect. I found out I love hunting in a lite snow. The elk were moving and the tracks were easy to follow after the hit. Wound up shooting a cow at less than 20 yards after an uphill stalk and getting a couple hundred pounds of burger, steaks, and roasts. Wish we could have had a little longer than two days to chase the elk. We did get an elk for each of the four guys in the party, but, three of them end up using the 7mm Mag because of driving and butchering schedule. I have said it here once and I'll say it again, if you ever hunt in the North Platte area of Nebraska, you have got to give Doug Kelley a call for the butchering. I will get some pictures posted later today or first thing tomorrow once I get them off the video camera.

Chris


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Definately driving out, but I may already be out here before the hunt working. It looks like I'll be out here on and off most of the year. I would be fine with carpooling if I'm home before the hunt, unfortunately I won't know that for a while Mike.


 well I was Just thinking out loud. Not sure what I going to do for sure. still need to work the wife vacation in there somewhere this fall.



nexus said:


> Ok, we (Escrow and I) are back from the elk management hunt in Nebraska and are ready to head farther north to Wyoming for some speed goats. Can anyone make the calendar move a little quicker.
> 
> The weather was great and the hunt was perfect. I found out I love hunting in a lite snow. The elk were moving and the tracks were easy to follow after the hit. Wound up shooting a cow at less than 20 yards after an uphill stalk and getting a couple hundred pounds of burger, steaks, and roasts. Wish we could have had a little longer than two days to chase the elk. We did get an elk for each of the four guys in the party, but, three of them end up using the 7mm Mag because of driving and butchering schedule. I have said it here once and I'll say it again, if you ever hunt in the North Platte area of Nebraska, you have got to give Doug Kelley a call for the butchering. I will get some pictures posted later today or first thing tomorrow once I get them off the video camera.
> 
> Chris


Glad you had a good trip.:thumbs_up


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats Nexus! Sounds like a good time!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*March 5 update*

March 5 Deadline 
Well the deadline date to purchase you tags has arrived Unfortunately we had to drop several members for no response. The spots have been filled off the back up list.
We got a good Group of guys here . We should have a great hunt and I look forward to hunting
with you all. 
HUNT IS FULL

We have 14 hunters, Plus manboy For a total of 15 at camp. I think this is a good number that we can work with.Unfortunately we will not have room to add anymore hunters even if there is left over tags after the draw. I want to thank everyone for getting into the draw,It makes planning easier.
FINAL LIST


Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)Applied)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X) (appled)

Ramrod (x) (applied)

djdpredator(X) (applied)




Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X) (applied)

nexus(X) (pm sent)

Escrow (x) (pm sent)



Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank God I have turkey season and a hog hunt between now and the trip. The next few months are going to go slow, I can see it already.

Congrats to all that made the final list. We can start preparing for this hunt now. I dont think there should be any problems drawing our tags since we went with the group drawings.

Now I just need to figure out what the hell I'm gonna shoot. :dontknow:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Thank God I have turkey season and a hog hunt between now and the trip. The next few months are going to go slow, I can see it already.
> 
> Congrats to all that made the final list. We can start preparing for this hunt now. I dont think there should be any problems drawing our tags since we went with the group drawings.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out what the hell I'm gonna shoot. :dontknow:


Ya I ready to do some hunting, me and popeye77 are going to Kansas april first for turkeys,Then I am heading down to masons for the hog hunt. I been trying to put together a spring bear hunt, But its looking like that might not happen.Are Turkey season home is may , so June and July I need something.LOL


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Ya, June and July are probably consist of alot of fishing and camping.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Ya, June and July are probably consist of alot of fishing and camping.


I wanted to do a Idaho bear hunt in June,But I told the fur is not good that late in the season. I guess may is the time,But I can hunt turkeys home in may. 

what bow you going shoot? I just picked up a am-35 (again ) thinking that might be the goat bow. I been shooting a kartera xl for target ,man I like that 7 1/2 brace. I think it one of the sweetest bows I ever shot.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

IDK what I'm gonna be shooting.

I should have my SR-71 by August. I'll more than likely bring it and one of my Admirals as a buck-up bow. The way I go threw bows, hard telling what I'll have by the time August rolls around.


----------



## vortexkiller (Mar 3, 2009)

*Very Interested*

Bud i am very interested. I have been looking for an antelope hunt for me and my son. I live in New Jersey i see your from New York i would like to talk to you i have some questions. If you can give your phone number i will give you a call. If thats a problem you can call me my name is wayne and my number is 201-400-9036. Thanks.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

vortexkiller said:


> Bud i am very interested. I have been looking for an antelope hunt for me and my son. I live in New Jersey i see your from New York i would like to talk to you i have some questions. If you can give your phone number i will give you a call. If thats a problem you can call me my name is wayne and my number is 201-400-9036. Thanks.


pm sent


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ttt


mikedgates said:


> March 5 Deadline
> Well the deadline date to purchase you tags has arrived Unfortunately we had to drop several members for no response. The spots have been filled off the back up list.
> We got a good Group of guys here . We should have a great hunt and I look forward to hunting
> with you all.
> ...


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Well that was a nice way to start the day; making the 3rd Annual AT Antelope hunt. I will call Escrow a little later and let him know. We will complete the applications online today. Look forward to meeting everyone and learning how to hunt these crazy things. By the way, I saw a group of about 15 antelope the other day on my drive back from Nebraska in Salina, Utah. That got the blood pumping for sure.

Chris


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea it's official!!!!

We gona kill speed goats..........

Ooops, I mean harvest an antelope from the greatness of mother nature.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Mike - The applications have been completed for both escrow (Damon) and I. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

A couple pictures from the elk hunt. You can see it has been a harsh winter and the elk are pretty thin. By the way, that is Damon on the left - holding that rifle a little too proudly for an archery hunter :wink:.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Everone is in the draw*

TENTATIVE DRAW DATE IS JUNE 21st
:thumbs_up


We got a good Group of guys here . We should have a great hunt and I look forward to hunting
with you all. 
HUNT IS FULL

We have 14 hunters, Plus manboy For a total of 15 at camp. I think this is a good number that we can work with.Unfortunately we will not have room to add anymore hunters even if there is left over tags after the draw. I want to thank everyone for getting into the draw,It makes planning easier.
FINAL LIST


Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)
Hunt (x) (applied)
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)Applied)
boswhia (x)(applied)
Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)
misfitmedic (X) (applied)
Ramrod (x) (applied)
djdpredator(X) (applied)
Group 3 
ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)
whitetail101(X) (applied)
nexus(X) (applied)
Escrow (x) (applied)
Doe ONLY
ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)
JG358 (X)(confirmed)


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nexus said:


> A couple pictures from the elk hunt. You can see it has been a harsh winter and the elk are pretty thin. By the way, that is Damon on the left - holding that rifle a little too proudly for an archery hunter :wink:.


:thumbs_upNice Job Guys, Wish I was there LOL:tongue:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah...................


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe Nexus and Escrow can sponsor a late season elk hunt next year...lol I'd definitely be willing to pitch in some cash to the farmer...lol


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll tell you what, if my friend is still in the business next year I will try and get us out there. The facility has accommodation for up to 20 hunters at a time. It would probably be better to limit it to no more than 10. However, right now he is losing his ass on the place and the winter is showing no mercy. That being the case, it really is a very impressive place with over 4000 acres to hunt and dense cedar trees. HF or not, the elk have the upper hand at all times during an archery hunt. The rolling hills make for some very unpredictable thermals and cross-breezes. Often these little changes in wind result in loud elk barks and every elk within ear shot going into ghost mode. 

Ok enough elk talk, I am interested in how this antelope hunting works. I have read numerous reports of crazy driving and stuck trucks, but how do we get divided up and what is the process for deciding what style or location of hunting will take place each day?

Also, I am kinda a research freak :icon_study:, so if anyone has the "general" location of our likely areas around camp, please PM me. I would like to start looking at my maps of Wyoming. 

Lastly, I have never been antelope hunting and would appreciate input on what to bring. That way I can make sure to budget for anything I need to pick up between now and then.

Thanks,
Chris

No - I'm not excited :drool:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

bring a lock for your tent or camper...these old men scare me with their viagara and sheep talk...lol

Blind hunting will depend on the weather and water. If it's been a wet summer, sitting a water hole isn't as effective, but can still work. I prefer spot and stalk, and sometimes use a Montana decoy to hide behind. 

Bring knee pads and some good leather gloves for crawling around in prickly stuff. Get the gloves big enough so that they fall off easy when you go to shoot.

Practice out to 50 and 60 yards, I even go 70 and 80

A good range finder is a much. The prairie is deceptive

Bring rain gear and be ready for wind

307-775-6256 You can call and order a BLM map for the area we'll be hunting in...get one with land status that will show the private land intermingled in the area. We keep the are we're hunting in private...it's kinda like Fight Club

Bring lots or arrows

Buy a Mathews...I recommend the Z7

GOOD coolers are a must


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> bring a lock for your tent or camper...these old men scare me with their viagara and sheep talk...lol
> 
> Blind hunting will depend on the weather and water. If it's been a wet summer, sitting a water hole isn't as effective, but can still work. I prefer spot and stalk, and sometimes use a Montana decoy to hide behind.
> 
> ...



Ya dont forget the Mathews

















They make great tent stakes.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

nexus said:


> I'll tell you what, if my friend is still in the business next year I will try and get us out there. The facility has accommodation for up to 20 hunters at a time. It would probably be better to limit it to no more than 10. However, right now he is losing his ass on the place and the winter is showing no mercy. That being the case, it really is a very impressive place with over 4000 acres to hunt and dense cedar trees. HF or not, the elk have the upper hand at all times during an archery hunt. The rolling hills make for some very unpredictable thermals and cross-breezes. Often these little changes in wind result in loud elk barks and every elk within ear shot going into ghost mode.
> 
> Ok enough elk talk, I am interested in how this antelope hunting works. I have read numerous reports of crazy driving and stuck trucks, but how do we get divided up and what is the process for deciding what style or location of hunting will take place each day?
> 
> ...


Count me in for an elk hunt if it comes together.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ILLbucknut said:


> Count me in for an elk hunt if it comes together.


I'd definitely be willing to help this rancher out as well...I got no problem shooting cow elk either if need be


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I'd definitely be willing to help this rancher out as well...I got no problem shooting cow elk either if need be


Same here

Wanting to do an elk hunt in the next year or so anyway.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm pumped and ready to go chase some goats. I hope I can add to the trophy room.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*well we been talking bows*

This weeks new toy :thumbs_up


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats pretty Mike, what'ya gonna do with it?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Thats pretty Mike, what'ya gonna do with it?


Its so pretty I thought I Just look at it.LOL sweet shooter!!!!!


Its shoots so well I might have to spray paint it camo. LOL


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Went to Iowas Deer Classic yesterday 3 1/2 hours away. met up with son-in-law, G-son & a couple fellas I've hog bowhunted with. Was a great time & TONs of huge Bucks. Really gets you in he hunting mood.
Weather breaking into 40 s today so even more to make you want to get outside.
For all you Matthews shooters-I'm bringing a LOCK for my old cheap Darton so no one steals it to hunt with. It's nothing fancy but it IS a killing machine-no, not harvesting, KILLING.

I'll be Bowhunting Turkeys at home & hope to get away at least once to hunt hogs b/4 Goat hunt. Will be taking Mama someplace to fish at least once & probably twice. Picked up some charter fishing in Lake Mich. yesterday & another in Mo.. Anyway, summer will be here & gone b/4 we know it & we'll be slingin arrows at those Goats. Look forward to meeting everyone


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Mike....

Have you figured out how we're going to do food? It looks like pretty much everyone was all for Ronnie's daughter cooking...but how do you want to do groceries? Should we all pitch in and let her do the shopping or have each of us bring stuff?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> Hey Mike....
> 
> Have you figured out how we're going to do food? It looks like pretty much everyone was all for Ronnie's daughter cooking...but how do you want to do groceries? Should we all pitch in and let her do the shopping or have each of us bring stuff?


I rather have her do the shoping,But we will have to check with ronnie. I think they where waiting to get the final count. witch we now have.we will have to see what he thinks when he gets back.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't decided yet if I will bring the new Dream Season or just use the my 08 Mossy Oak X?

I'm confident of sucess with the Mossy Oak X, but want to go with the new bow. I guess I'll be hitting the fields between May and June for ground grizzlies to boost my confidence in the new bow.

BTW - now that we have a solid number for the hunt, I will be ordering the "suprise" piece of gear for everyone to try on the hunt.

Looking forward to letting the air out of a prarie racer again this year.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ttt for the boys that where out of town


HUNT IS FULL

We have 14 hunters, Plus manboy For a total of 15 at camp. I think this is a good number that we can work with.Unfortunately we will not have room to add anymore hunters even if there is left over tags after the draw. I want to thank everyone for getting into the draw,It makes planning easier.
FINAL LIST


Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)Applied)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X) (appled)

Ramrod (x) (applied)

djdpredator(X) (applied)




Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X) (applied)

nexus(X) (applied)

Escrow (x) (applied)



Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)

JG358 (X)(confirmed)


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone interested in a 82nd Airborne? :embara:

I shot my Tribute this weekend for the first time in over a year, forgot how well it shot. I think I'm gonna bring it instead of buying a new SR-71. My son was shooting my 70# Admiral this weekend and informed me he would be shooting it this year, SO.... he kinda changed my plans.

Hey Mike, why dont you post a list of stuff that we should bring, ya know, for us first timers. Some of the guys that have hunted there in the past can add to the list if they want too.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Anyone interested in a 82nd Airborne? :embara:
> 
> I shot my Tribute this weekend for the first time in over a year, forgot how well it shot. I think I'm gonna bring it instead of buying a new SR-71. My son was shooting my 70# Admiral this weekend and informed me he would be shooting it this year, SO.... he kinda changed my plans.
> 
> Hey Mike, why dont you post a list of stuff that we should bring, ya know, for us first timers. Some of the guys that have hunted there in the past can add to the list if they want too.


Drinking water
knee pads
leather gloves
clothes for ANY and ALL weather
big cooler...or 3:darkbeer:
extra money for just in case/pizza:slice:
blind
decoy, recommend cow
blind chair
camp chair
duct tape(you'll figure out why once you sit on a cactus):embara:
Spotting scope if you can
extra arrows and broadheads, even an extra bow in case you fall in a mudhole like Mike:embara:
camera with extra batteries
good sleeping bag for temps down to 30s


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Anyone interested in a 82nd Airborne? :embara:
> 
> I shot my Tribute this weekend for the first time in over a year, forgot how well it shot. I think I'm gonna bring it instead of buying a new SR-71. My son was shooting my 70# Admiral this weekend and informed me he would be shooting it this year, SO.... he kinda changed my plans.
> 
> Hey Mike, why dont you post a list of stuff that we should bring, ya know, for us first timers. Some of the guys that have hunted there in the past can add to the list if they want too.


It's funny you say that about tribute. I have a friend I shoot with, he is 100% bowtech. He decided to sell his tribute to get the latests and greatest destroyer. He decides he shoot it one last time on 3-d. He shot the highest score he has in the entire league. Then he still sells it.:noidea: 

I go my new antelope bow picked out . As soon as the flat black paint drys I post a photo



Skeptic said:


> Drinking water
> knee pads
> leather gloves
> clothes for ANY and ALL weather
> ...



Good list going. 


I got me some new snake boots for the trip. :darkbeer:


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*Camp Grill*

I will be bringing Ronnie a new gas grill for use in camp. Only thing is Ronnie will have to keep it as a gift for helping out.

http://www.johndeere.com/en_US/parts/homeandworkshop/products/gas_barbecue_grills/hr_bg5002.html


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ILLbucknut said:


> Anyone interested in a 82nd Airborne? :embara:



I could use a door stop on my garage doors or something to beat stray cats with.... :wink:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I could use a door stop on my garage doors or something to beat stray cats with.... :wink:


I new I was gonna pay for the tent stakes comment.

Anyway..... $450 TYD, you can use it for what ever ya please.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Just joking. I've heard they were really good bow. Jim Burnworth on Western Extreme uses one and loves it


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

HUNT said:


> I will be bringing Ronnie a new gas grill for use in camp. Only thing is Ronnie will have to keep it as a gift for helping out.
> 
> http://www.johndeere.com/en_US/parts/homeandworkshop/products/gas_barbecue_grills/hr_bg5002.html


what !!! thats grazy!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

HUNT said:


> I will be bringing Ronnie a new gas grill for use in camp. Only thing is Ronnie will have to keep it as a gift for helping out.
> 
> http://www.johndeere.com/en_US/parts/homeandworkshop/products/gas_barbecue_grills/hr_bg5002.html


what !!! thats crazy!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*camp...*

well guys things are looking good for camp....if everything works out in the next 2 weeks i will have my uncles property.....:darkbeer:


This will be Speedgoat Taxidermy and Camp.......it will have a taxidermy studio, a work area, and a fully stocked kitchen, a couch loveseat, bar and chairs,.....a bathroom, and 2 bedrooms with 4 bunks to a room, A/C....and wood pellet stove heat.....

Outside a skinning slab with rail system, and water hose and drain......:wink: A freezer trailer with racks...

and 3 campers with electric and full water and sewer drains....there will be 2 other camper hook-ups also......

A 12x24 covered with 1 side (for wind) picnic table area....:darkbeer:

So a new grill would be unreal for the camp! IF SO WOW THANKS HUNT...:beer: will be on me!

And Mckayla can do the camp cook, this will be real nice. she and i can get groceries for the hunt. this way she could make some lasagna, and chili, meat loaf other things she can warm up, then burgers, brats and others when we are there....She could make some cookies, brownies what ever you guys want....you guys make out the meal list and she will take care of it all...:cocktail:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

wow...this is more like a vacation...lol


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> wow...this is more like a vacation...lol


No doubt.....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

can I just live there? lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> can I just live there? lol


ya the view is pretty nice! you can sit out in the evening and see antelope, muleys and whitetails right from the house.....fire up the grill! lol:darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Hunt and camp*



manboy said:


> ya the view is pretty nice! you can sit out in the evening and see antelope, muleys and whitetails right from the house.....fire up the grill! lol:darkbeer:


 I wanna go again


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

its a long way from where my hunter is gonna be hunting, but he might want to meet everyone, so im sure ill be around camp too... at least some of the time.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> well guys things are looking good for camp....if everything works out in the next 2 weeks i will have my uncles property.....:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> This will be Speedgoat Taxidermy and Camp.......it will have a taxidermy studio, a work area, and a fully stocked kitchen, a couch loveseat, bar and chairs,.....a bathroom, and 2 bedrooms with 4 bunks to a room, A/C....and wood pellet stove heat.....
> ...



This is turning out to be the best hunt ever!!!:hello2::hello2::hello2:


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

If chili, lasagna, meatloaf and burgers are on the menu, I will bring the elk hamburger. Damon (Escrow) and I have about 200 lbs and would be happy to set aside whatever is needed. 

Chris


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

there's guys that dump a ton of money on fully guided hunts that don't get hooked up like this!!! This is going to be friggin awesome and a really good time!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

nexus said:


> If chili, lasagna, meatloaf and burgers are on the menu, I will bring the elk hamburger. Damon (Escrow) and I have about 200 lbs and would be happy to set aside whatever is needed.
> 
> Chris


nice!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

does everyone like spicy food/mexican food? I'd still like to make a bit pot of green chili to bring. It goes good over rice as a side dish and it really good with eggs and a couple tortillas


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> does everyone like spicy food/mexican food? I'd still like to make a bit pot of green chili to bring. It goes good over rice as a side dish and it really good with eggs and a couple tortillas


oh ya! we can make some burritos with green chili over them...yum!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> oh ya! we can make some burritos with green chili over them...yum!


I might be glad I'm missing out on this one....can you imagine riding around with Wackem all week after a meal like that?:noidea:ukey:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

sounds like a plan. I'll be bringing some for the pig hunt too


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> I new I was gonna pay for the tent stakes comment.
> 
> Anyway..... $450 TYD, you can use it for what ever ya please.


Joe list it on the sight.It's free and I sold a some bows on here.there always someone lokking for what you got.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Ronnie, why dont each of us hunters send ya $50 each. That would give you and your daughter $700 cash to shop with. I'm gonna see if I can show up a day early and give you a hand getting the last minute things ready for the week. 

What... no flat screen t.v.?

I'll bring a deck of cards and some chips, we could play some hold'em if we get some down time.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I can show up early too


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Hey Ronnie, why dont each of us hunters send ya $50 each. That would give you and your daughter $700 cash to shop with. I'm gonna see if I can show up a day early and give you a hand getting the last minute things ready for the week. yes
> 
> What... no flat screen t.v.? yep and dvd for huntn movies
> 
> I'll bring a deck of cards and some chips, we could play some hold'em if we get some down time.





misfitmedic said:


> I can show up early too


yep...


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> Joe list it on the sight.It's free and I sold a some bows on here.there always someone lokking for what you got.


I'm gonna take some pics and post them in the classifieds. I have bought and sold alot on here. Everything I have for bow hunting besides my stands and Tribute has came from here.
It will come with an S-coil stab., Extreme 4pin sight, cat whiskers, loop, peep and wrist sling. I think I should be able to get $525TYD for it.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

why not take it to your local friendly Mathews dealer and trade it in with some cash for a new Z7....?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

misfitmedic said:


> why not take it to your local friendly Mathews dealer and trade it in with some cash for a new Z7....?


thats funny i dont care who u r!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> why not take it to your local friendly Mathews dealer and trade it in with some cash for a new Z7....?


Speaking of.......did you pick yours up yet??


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

not yet...made another payment on it....putting in for the WY tag ate a bunch of my bow money...lol


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> why not take it to your local friendly Mathews dealer and trade it in with some cash for a new Z7....?


Our Mathews dealer would'nt know what to do with a real bow, probably put it in a glass case and use it as a shrine or something.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

:zip::behindsof




misfitmedic said:


> Just joking. I've heard they were really good bow. Jim Burnworth on Western Extreme uses one and loves it


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> thats funny i dont care who u r!!!!!!!!!!!


What are you laughing at?


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> not yet...made another payment on it....putting in for the WY tag ate a bunch of my bow money...lol


Sounds like buying a new car.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

:mg::fencing::happy1:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

it is kinda like a new car....My Mathews being like a good reliable Chevy truck...and your Bowtech being like a 91 Hyundai.... :wink:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> it is kinda like a new car....My Mathews being like a good reliable Chevy truck...and your Bowtech being like a 91 Hyundai.... :wink:



:faint:
A Chevy powered 91 Hyundai..... :car:
and thats not fair, I'm a Chevy guy.


Catch me if ya can. :bartstush:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I think we're going to get along great John.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

LOL...I think so too


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

A bit slow here today

?

I will be sending Ronnie his grill on Wed. Should give him some time to practice with it.

Anyone counting the days yet?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

159


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*Strange how random things throughout a day....*

remind you of these trips from the past. I was doing sales for my business today. Picked up a good account this morning, was headed to my next stop in my business suit and all and low and behold I had a tire blow out. So here it's pooring down rain, I'm on the edge of the road in mud, in my business suit, changing my tire. When I went to get the spare it had a big knot in the side of the tire.....flashback to 2 years ago on the AT antelope hunt. Ronnie helped me when I got a nail in my tire. I forgot I had them put that tire on the spare.:doh: I didn't go far to get it replaced, was afraid it would blow as well. That was the last time I had a problem with a tire. Thanks Ronnie!:darkbeer:


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Based on the posts about having plenty of arrows, I just purchased another 2 dozen Beman Realtree MFX arrows. That should give me roughly 4 dozen to fling. I'm hoping to hit at least one goat with that many shots.

By the way, do we purchase the archery stamp and doe tags after we get to Wyoming?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

nexus said:


> Based on the posts about having plenty of arrows, I just purchased another 2 dozen Beman Realtree MFX arrows. That should give me roughly 4 dozen to fling. I'm hoping to hit at least one goat with that many shots.
> 
> By the way, do we purchase the archery stamp and doe tags after we get to Wyoming?
> 
> ...


4 dozen I thought everyone on AT shot 6in groups at 80yds:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

JG358 said:


> 4 dozen I thought everyone on AT shot 6in groups at 80yds:wink:


They do. It's just that most of them are about 3 ft away from their aiming point.:wink:


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

JG358 said:


> 4 dozen I thought everyone on AT shot 6in groups at 80yds:wink:


I do! :wink: I just heard there was high winds in that part of the country...can't be too prepared for acts of God.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

nexus said:


> I do! :wink: I just heard there was high winds in that part of the country...can't be too prepared for acts of God.


The wind is almost always blowing at my place.....its the calm days that mess me up.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> A bit slow here today
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


Good man!! I sure he can put the grill to use over the summer.



Skeptic said:


> remind you of these trips from the past. I was doing sales for my business today. Picked up a good account this morning, was headed to my next stop in my business suit and all and low and behold I had a tire blow out. So here it's pooring down rain, I'm on the edge of the road in mud, in my business suit, changing my tire. When I went to get the spare it had a big knot in the side of the tire.....flashback to 2 years ago on the AT antelope hunt. Ronnie helped me when I got a nail in my tire. I forgot I had them put that tire on the spare.:doh: I didn't go far to get it replaced, was afraid it would blow as well. That was the last time I had a problem with a tire. Thanks Ronnie!:darkbeer:


AAA


nexus said:


> Based on the posts about having plenty of arrows, I just purchased another 2 dozen Beman Realtree MFX arrows. That should give me roughly 4 dozen to fling. I'm hoping to hit at least one goat with that many shots.
> 
> By the way, do we purchase the archery stamp and doe tags after we get to Wyoming?
> 
> ...


You can get you archery stamp out there or they will be sold on line this year for the first time. Doe tags you can buy over the counter out there, or on line after July 20th You also need a consevation stamp.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

nexus said:


> I do! :wink: I just heard there was high winds in that part of the country...can't be too prepared for acts of God.



I'll do what I can about the weather and wind, my child :wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

are we even going to have cell signal for AAA? LOL What would we give them for a call....grid coordinates...? LOL


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> are we even going to have cell signal for AAA? LOL What would we give them for a call....grid coordinates...? LOL


Don't count on it! Where you will be camping I did not have service last October. That was with both Sprint and AT&T.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I have Verizon...lol I'll be bringing my lap top with the wireless internet modem, so if we have a signal we'll have internet so everyone can keep up with family and emails and AT, ofcourse


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a 3, 4" vaned Aluminum shafted arrow with a 3 blade Rocky Mountain Ironhead to shoot out of my $99 Darton with sight & release for the Buck & a 4 feather 4" fletch aluminum shaft with a 3 Blade Rocky Mountain Razor to be shot out of my 1975 Carroll Take Down recurve, no sights, bare fingers for a Doe. I don't think I need anything else but a knife & a cooler. Actually, I don't need the knife, I can gut with the Broadhead..
I guess i'll bring a couple more arrows for practice (maybe).

For real, I have had to gut with a Broadhead.

I am really looking forward to this Bowhunt since it should be a blast with the group & the fact it took me 54 years of Bowhunting to get around to an Antelope...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, I forgot I don't worry about the wind since I say a prayer "just' about everyday. My signature is "Always Thankful" & I AM...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm looking at actually shooting an antelope to be secondary to meeting new friends and hanging out in camp with everyone. This is going to be my first 'hunting camp' experience, other than the hog hunt in April and I'm really looking forward to the whole experience of it all


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I have a 3, 4" vaned Aluminum shafted arrow with a 3 blade Rocky Mountain Ironhead to shoot out of my $99 Darton with sight & release for the Buck & a 4 feather 4" fletch aluminum shaft with a 3 Blade Rocky Mountain Razor to be shot out of my 1975 Carroll Take Down recurve, no sights, bare fingers for a Doe. I don't think I need anything else but a knife & a cooler. Actually, I don't need the knife, I can gut with the Broadhead..
> I guess i'll bring a couple more arrows for practice (maybe).
> 
> For real, I have had to gut with a Broadhead.
> ...


Looking forward to seeing how they did it in the old days. 



misfitmedic said:


> I'm looking at actually shooting an antelope to be secondary to meeting new friends and hanging out in camp with everyone. This is going to be my first 'hunting camp' experience, other than the hog hunt in April and I'm really looking forward to the whole experience of it all



where going to have a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm cheating. Should be wood shaft & flint B.H., Right...

I've been fortunate to have been in many a Camp. Whitetail in the Midwest, Caribou & Bears in Canada, Mule Deer & Elk in Colorado & New Mexico, Bears in Boundary waters of Mn., Hogs in Tx. & Ok. & a few other places.

Sharing the experience "always" makes any hunt better.

This is a photo from 1958 (1st year I killed a Deer) on our local archery clubs annual week long trek to Northern Ws... Nearly all are gone now. Wood arrows & recurves.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This is for Misfitmedic.

Who was BORN on this day in 1940, was Karate World champ & went on to star in TV & Movies????


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> This is for Misfitmedic.
> 
> Who was BORN on this day in 1940, was Karate World champ & went on to star in TV & Movies????


Thats a pretty easy one dont ya think?


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

nexus said:


> Based on the posts about having plenty of arrows, I just purchased another 2 dozen Beman Realtree MFX arrows. That should give me roughly 4 dozen to fling. I'm hoping to hit at least one goat with that many shots.
> 
> By the way, do we purchase the archery stamp and doe tags after we get to Wyoming?
> 
> ...


Don't tell Mike, he will want to borrow some.LOL:wink:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> remind you of these trips from the past. I was doing sales for my business today. Picked up a good account this morning, was headed to my next stop in my business suit and all and low and behold I had a tire blow out. So here it's pooring down rain, I'm on the edge of the road in mud, in my business suit, changing my tire. When I went to get the spare it had a big knot in the side of the tire.....flashback to 2 years ago on the AT antelope hunt. Ronnie helped me when I got a nail in my tire. I forgot I had them put that tire on the spare.:doh: I didn't go far to get it replaced, was afraid it would blow as well. That was the last time I had a problem with a tire. Thanks Ronnie!:darkbeer:



I would like to see that.:wink:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> I would like to see that.:wink:


I can picture it, thats funny enough.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> This is for Misfitmedic.
> 
> Who was BORN on this day in 1940, was Karate World champ & went on to star in TV & Movies????


God was born today...lol That's why we have global warming because he turned up the sun cuz he was chilly


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Told ya it was to easy...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Chuck Norris would shoot a Mathews if he mortal and wasn't able to blow broadheads out of his butt


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

misfitmedic said:


> Chuck Norris would shoot a Mathews if he mortal and wasn't able to blow broadheads out of his butt


chuck norris wouldnt associate himself with anything as wussy as mathews....


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> chuck norris wouldnt associate himself with anything as wussy as mathews....


Even if it looks like a waffle iron? I mean come on....... even tough guys like waffles:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

huntnmuleys said:


> chuck norris wouldnt associate himself with anything as wussy as mathews....



blasphemer!!!!!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> chuck norris wouldnt associate himself with anything as wussy as mathews....


:zip:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

especially not bowtech, since they have to put 'bow' in the name to ensure people what that thing is supposed to be..... :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

JG358 said:


> Even if it looks like a waffle iron? I mean come on....... even tough guys like waffles:wink:


well all i will say is it takes a real man to carry a purse.....and i don't think Chuck Norris won't have a problem shooting a mathews or carring a purse......now shooting a self exploding bow......maybe not man enough for that....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> especially not bowtech, since they have to put 'bow' in the name to ensure people what that thing is supposed to be..... :wink:


:yell:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

:set1_punch::argue::fencing:

and my mom is uglier than yours


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

:happy1:


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

need a drink to go with that??:beer::darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> :set1_punch::argue::fencing:
> 
> and my mom is uglier than yours


well maybe.......:zip:


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

misfitmedic said:


> especially not bowtech, since they have to put 'bow' in the name to ensure people what that thing is supposed to be..... :wink:


Sorry, but damn that was funny! By the way, you guys leave my waffle iron alone in camp. It's only a back up breakfast maker.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

misfitmedic said:


> I'm looking at actually shooting an antelope to be secondary to meeting new friends and hanging out in camp with everyone. This is going to be my first 'hunting camp' experience, other than the hog hunt in April and I'm really looking forward to the whole experience of it all


I've been on my share of hunting trips. Trust me, the people involved makes a big difference. This should be a great time because there are a bunch of guys who love to bow hunt and put it together on this AT forum. That's a pretty neat deal in my book.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Ramrod said:


> I've been on my share of hunting trips. Trust me, the people involved makes a big difference. This should be a great time because there are a bunch of guys who love to bow hunt and put it together on this AT forum. That's a pretty neat deal in my book.


I was only in on the 1st annual AT public land antelope hunt - but, that was certainly the case then
lots of good fun, made some good friends, and had some great hunting! (even tho we didn't get too many that year - still, the hunting was great)


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

*Camp cook?*

Sorry I've been out of town on business and have not kept up well. Did I see there is going to be a camp cook and all of us chip in money? If so, let me know so I can kick in my portion.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Ramrod said:


> Sorry I've been out of town on business and have not kept up well. Did I see there is going to be a camp cook and all of us chip in money? If so, let me know so I can kick in my portion.


I brought it up. I think it would be best to send Ronnie and his daughter some cash to shop with. No need for Ronnie to flip for groceries.
We need to get together and send $50ea to them, we can pay her for her service when we arrive.
I can send my $50 anytime. I would like to send it soon, 1 more thing less to think about.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

are we having waffles for breakfast one morning?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> are we having waffles for breakfast one morning?


we probly could.......:zip:


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> are we having waffles for breakfast one morning?


You gonna have your waffle iron by then?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ramrod said:


> Sorry I've been out of town on business and have not kept up well. Did I see there is going to be a camp cook and all of us chip in money? If so, let me know so I can kick in my portion.


Got plenty of time to work out the food details, Looks like where going to hire Ronnies daugter for camp cook, But I think we should wait untill after the draw to plan the food details



NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> You gonna have your waffle iron by then?


won't those monkey balls melt:noidea:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Ramrod said:


> Sorry I've been out of town on business and have not kept up well. Did I see there is going to be a camp cook and all of us chip in money? If so, let me know so I can kick in my portion.



Oh sorry buddy, while you were gone, we drew starws and YOU won. You are paying for all the food. :wink:


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

popeye77 said:


> Oh sorry buddy, while you were gone, we drew starws and YOU won. You are paying for all the food. :wink:


Man, that is better than winning a free mount from Manboy! Sometimes its better to be lucky than good


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Ramrod said:


> Man, that is better than winning a free mount from Manboy! Sometimes its better to be lucky than good


a free mount from manboy. i better leave that alone. 
just glad i DIDN"T win a free mount from manboy!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

mikedgates said:


> won't those monkey balls melt:noidea:



I'd rather have my monkey balls than a Klingon battle weapon...LOL


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

huntnmuleys said:


> a free mount from manboy. i better leave that alone.
> just glad i DIDN"T win a free mount from manboy!


I thought only sheep got mounted for free from Ronnie....:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys...I have a stupid question....

I got my new Shuttle T's in the mail and decided to shoot them. I can touch arrows together at 20 yards and shoot a 2 inch group at 30 with field points...but the shuttles consistently fly low and left like my Muzzys did......

What's up with that?


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

An out of tune bow can still shoot good groups:wink:

Time for some BH tuning


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> Hey guys...I have a stupid question....
> 
> I got my new Shuttle T's in the mail and decided to shoot them. I can touch arrows together at 20 yards and shoot a 2 inch group at 30 with field points...but the shuttles consistently fly low and left like my Muzzys did......
> 
> What's up with that?


read the esaton tunning Guide. here is a place to download it
http://www.thearcher.com/resourcecentre/itemDetails.cfm?itemId=2


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Doc's Bh tuning thread:darkbeer:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=539460&highlight=DOC


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

Easton tuning guide

http://www.willowcreekarchery.com/Easton-arrow-tuning_guide.pdf

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=489771


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

Easton tuning guide page 11

http://www.willowcreekarchery.com/Easton-arrow-tuning_guide.pdf

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=489771


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

yep its all about fine tuning your rest....:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks guys....I'm using a whisker biscuit on it, so I know that doesn't help the issue. I'll have a drop away on my Z7, but I'll probably be using this bow for the hog hunt


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

misfitmedic said:


> thanks guys....I'm using a whisker biscuit on it, so I know that doesn't help the issue. I'll have a drop away on my Z7, but I'll probably be using this bow for the hog hunt


what in the hell would a whisker biscuit have to do with you not having your bow tuned???? 
nothing. 
the biscuit is super easy to tune and dial in. guys round here have been doing it for years....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm starting everything from scratch again...I want to use these shuttle t's at the hog hunt

...now to find that bow square......


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks for the help, guys. I set everything back to basics with the bow square and went from there. I forgot that I had everything out of wack last year to get my Muzzys shooting close, then moved everything all over the place to get field points shooting good to keep practiced and shooting in the off season. So, I put everything back to square one and did my walk back tuning and got 20 yard pin sighted reall really close. Shot the broadheads and got within 4 inches but still low and left, so I played with that some and got them level with the field tips and within an inch or so, still left slightly. But, then I ran out of daylight. I'll keep working at it tomorrow. I'm only going to sight to 40 yards for now incase I have to use it on the hog hunt.

Once again...thank you guys!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> thanks for the help, guys. I set everything back to basics with the bow square and went from there. I forgot that I had everything out of wack last year to get my Muzzys shooting close, then moved everything all over the place to get field points shooting good to keep practiced and shooting in the off season. So, I put everything back to square one and did my walk back tuning and got 20 yard pin sighted reall really close. Shot the broadheads and got within 4 inches but still low and left, so I played with that some and got them level with the field tips and within an inch or so, still left slightly. But, then I ran out of daylight. I'll keep working at it tomorrow. I'm only going to sight to 40 yards for now incase I have to use it on the hog hunt.
> 
> Once again...thank you guys!!!



I have had many heads that 1" seems to be as close as they will come ,If I get that close I move the sight. I think it might be arrow spine in my case. Your not going to pick up the Z7 before the hog hunt?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

arrow spine is a biggy if you want less than 1" groups, if your just a little under spined it will be real hard getting it to less than 1"
one thing to try is turning your bow down just 1/2 turn at a time, if you are under spined this will show up quickly.....:thumbs_up


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I would love to have the Z7 for the hog hunt, but we'll see how the money falls. But, I want this bow working properly just in case


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I would love to have the Z7 for the hog hunt, but we'll see how the money falls. But, I want this bow working properly just in case


Just tell him you like to kill a hog with it before you make the final payment. LOL


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*ahunter55 ?*

ahunter55

I have a few questions for you.
I saw on Bowsite that you are or were a Darton sl50 fan. I started with a sl50 and also have a sl50 magnum. My sl50 needs some help. Are parts available for them? I am not a bow fixer just a shooter. Would you be interested in looking at it and seeing if it can be restored?

Thanks Dave


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> we probly could.......:zip:


I'ts gonna take alot of katsup to cover that nasty taste. ukey:


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

huntnmuleys said:


> a free mount from manboy. i better leave that alone.
> just glad i DIDN"T win a free mount from manboy!


It's official...you guys are just as sick and perverted as my local hunting buddies! :wink:


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

misfitmedic said:


> I would love to have the Z7 for the hog hunt, but we'll see how the money falls. But, I want this bow working properly just in case


You're going to love that Z7! I just drank a big cup of Kool-Aid and bought the Mathews edition Carbon Express arrows yesterday.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Ramrod said:


> It's official...you guys are just as sick and perverted as my local hunting buddies! :wink:


says the guy with the name "ramrod":doh::wink:


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ramrod said:


> You're going to love that Z7! I just drank a big cup of Kool-Aid and bought the Mathews edition Carbon Express arrows yesterday.


Yup those green bulldog collars make all the difference in the world:wink:


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

Skeptic said:


> says the guy with the name "ramrod":doh::wink:


I have a very good reason for that name!


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

JG358 said:


> Yup those green bulldog collars make all the difference in the world:wink:


My thoughts exactly


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> says the guy with the name "ramrod":doh::wink:


just be glad that dude with the handle of "meatmissle" isnt on this trip. good lord i laughed til my stomach hurt when i saw that was actually somebodys name on here.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

JG358 said:


> Yup those green bulldog collars make all the difference in the world:wink:


Now here I am trying to pump my man up and this is what I get. Haters I say. When we make waffles with our bows you will be in envy.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ramrod said:


> Now here I am trying to pump my man up and this is what I get. Haters I say. When we make waffles with our bows you will be in envy.


Hater????????? Nah, I'll be bring a Mathews too. My e-brake broke, I need something to keep the truck from rolling away


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hunt-Sorry but I have nothing for the old SL50. I had a WH600 that broke a wheel 2 years ago (a late 80s Darton) & factory could not fix since no parts are available. You could contact them but I doubt anything is available.

If you have a local archery shop they may be able to rig something for you.
Back in the day I did tons of switching things around experimenting.
sorry.


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

All these Mathews haters are just jealous. I can see through their snide remarks and jokes. It's obvious.....lol


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey misfit, dont let the waffle comments mess with ya. limbsavers been doing that for a few years in their risers. its done for a reason. strength. and i dont care what anyone says about my ugly ol' deadzone...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I think the waffle cut out took away alot of weight while still maintaining strength. That's part of why the bow is so light. I'm more than happy with my decision to get one. It sure beats a Klingon war weapon or a bow that someone had to remind them what it was so the put bow in the name...lol

Ahunter55 can use whatever the hell he wants and noone will pick on him since he's shot more animals than most of us could possibly dream of and uses whatever he wants to do it.....that's just a matter of respect....we'll have to find something else to pick on him about


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I think I'll just bring a sling shot. I'm too senstive......


----------



## StickFlicker AZ (May 19, 2008)

Sounds like a great time. I'm usually always up for an antelope bowhunt, but this year I even put in for antelope bonus points in my home state because of too many other hunts in the same time frame. Maybe one of these years I'll be able to make it.

Marvin


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

going to newcastle today to shoot a little, maybe i go by some goats and get thier pic for you guys....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> going to newcastle today to shoot a little, maybe i go by some goats and get thier pic for you guys....


You guys shoot indoor or outdoor over there. I shot a 3-d pop up yesterday. First pop up I shot and I must say ,It will not be the last. FUN!!!!

Now I just need one that pops up at 60-70 yards LOL


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

is anyone bringing targets to practice with in camp....?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> You guys shoot indoor or outdoor over there. I shot a 3-d pop up yesterday. First pop up I shot and I must say ,It will not be the last. FUN!!!!
> 
> Now I just need one that pops up at 60-70 yards LOL


its indoor, little windy today here around 40 mph, shot o.k. seen about 50 goats from hwy 16, still not many around yet, still south. thats good keeps them out of the spring storms....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> is anyone bringing targets to practice with in camp....?


I have a field point bag I can bring. My broadhead target (The Block) I bought last year did'nt last but 100 shoots, it's in pieces.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

I am going to bring a 3d buck target (Delta River Bottom) and will paint it like a female 'lope. Going to use it like a decoy in front of a blind. Should make for good video.

Chris


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

nexus said:


> I am going to bring a 3d buck target (Delta River Bottom) and will paint it like a female 'lope. Going to use it like a decoy in front of a blind. Should make for good video.
> 
> Chris



Chris Bracket did that with like 6 of them and it worked like a charm..made his own little herd


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> I have a field point bag I can bring. My broadhead target (The Block) I bought last year did'nt last but 100 shoots, it's in pieces.


we will have a broadhead target at camp. i will have a range setup for the guys that want to shoot 100 yards!:mg:

also the last 2 years the cambria bowhunters from newcastle has had a 3d tourney the 15,16th if anyone wants to go to it.....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

nexus said:


> I am going to bring a 3d buck target (Delta River Bottom) and will paint it like a female 'lope. Going to use it like a decoy in front of a blind. Should make for good video.
> 
> Chris


Watched were Bracket did that, Misfit seen the same show. I was talking to the wife about doing the same thing as he did, but just 1 decoy. Seemed like a great idea, cans of black and white spray paint a month before the hunt ......WALLA!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> I have a field point bag I can bring. My broadhead target (The Block) I bought last year did'nt last but 100 shoots, it's in pieces.


I know the feeling, I shot a block out last year in a hour. I made a post about and guys jumped all over me and said it was my fault for shooting broad heads into it. Now I shoot the free targets (central tractor blocks they use for shipping trailers) They don't last long ether but there free. 



manboy said:


> we will have a broadhead target at camp. i will have a range setup for the guys that want to shoot 100 yards!:mg:
> 
> also the last 2 years the cambria bowhunters from newcastle has had a 3d tourney the 15,16th if anyone wants to go to it.....


I love to shoot the 3-d . wish it was the saturday the 14th I kinda got plans to kill a goat on the 15th LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> just be glad that dude with the handle of "meatmissle" isnt on this trip. good lord i laughed til my stomach hurt when i saw that was actually somebodys name on here.


Heatseekingmoistermissle:mg:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I know the feeling, I shot a block out last year in a hour. I made a post about and guys jumped all over me and said it was my fault for shooting broad heads into it. Now I shoot the free targets (central tractor blocks they use for shipping trailers) They don't last long ether but there free.
> 
> 
> I love to shoot the 3-d . wish it was the saturday the 14th I kinda got plans to kill a goat on the 15th LOL


well mike it will be the 14th and 15th, i didn't even look at a calender, its always sat. and sunday...:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> well mike it will be the 14th and 15th, i didn't even look at a calender, its always sat. and sunday...:darkbeer:


I good for saturday!! Will be a good warm- up


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> I have a field point bag I can bring. My broadhead target (The Block) I bought last year did'nt last but 100 shoots, it's in pieces.


I'll bring my HIPS Target with me, stands up to broadheads way better than the Block does.

I had a block target once, well actually had two of them, that blew apart after only 100 shots. Found out the reason is that the Block uses plastic bands and two pieces of plywood to hold it together. On both targets I had managed to slice the bands with my broadhead.

The HIPS Targets are heat welded, no plastic bands or plywood, can shoot all six sides. I'll have brochures for everyone when we get there.

good luck


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I good for saturday!! Will be a good warm- up


thats what i am thinking....:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey any of you Colorado Boys live in DENVER or close to denver?


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> Hey any of you Colorado Boys live in DENVER or close to denver?


I'm about 45-60 min from Denver


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> Hey any of you Colorado Boys live in DENVER or close to denver?


I'm in Denver working right now, will be here till the end of the month, then back again the end of April.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

JG358 said:


> I'm about 45-60 min from Denver





NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> I'm in Denver working right now, will be here till the end of the month, then back again the end of April.



What I need is a safe place to park my car. It will be loaded with my bow and all my hunting gear. Don't like the idea of parking at airport with all my goodies in there. Be like from august 25th to September 16th . seems I can get a much better deal flying home from Denver than for south Dakota.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm down by Oklahoma and New Mexico....I have plenty of room to store your vehicle, though....lol


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I just ordered a HIPS target and am looking forward to it...it's got good reviewd and I've heard too many bad things about the Block


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> What I need is a safe place to park my car. It will be loaded with my bow and all my hunting gear. Don't like the idea of parking at airport with all my goodies in there. Be like from august 25th to September 16th . seems I can get a much better deal flying home from Denver than for south Dakota.


Your more than welcome to park it at my place......Heck, I'll even let you park it in the garage.:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I hope you have a big truck cuz I'm goona park my bike in it


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I hope you have a big truck cuz I'm goona park my bike in it





JG358 said:


> Your more than welcome to park it at my place......Heck, I'll even let you park it in the garage.:darkbeer:


I send you a pm .


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

can I park my truck at JG's place and use Mike's instead?....my truck uses way too much gas


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nope........if your taste in trucks is anything like your taste in bows, I dont want it parked at my place:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Ouch!!! Lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

:icon_1_lol::set1_rolf2:


JG358 said:


> Nope........if your taste in trucks is anything like your taste in bows, I dont want it parked at my place:wink:


lol...now thats funny!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

grill has been delivered to John Deere, when i get out of work i will stop and get it! I am going to dig around in the freezer and see what i have left for goat steaks....sure need to break it in right!:darkbeer:


THANKS HUNT!:slice::wav:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

whitetail101 said:


> I'll bring my HIPS Target with me, stands up to broadheads way better than the Block does.
> 
> I had a block target once, well actually had two of them, that blew apart after only 100 shots. Found out the reason is that the Block uses plastic bands and two pieces of plywood to hold it together. On both targets I had managed to slice the bands with my broadhead.
> 
> ...


I'll leave mine at home then, gives us more room for the drive.


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

mike you could park your car at my apartment complex... its in littleton so its not to shaddy around here... i sometimes leave my truck unlocked on accident...and never really worry!

all i have to do is talk to my apartment complex... they know me pretty well and wouldnt have any problem doing that i am sure.. if you are interested feel free!

and since i cant make it this year i can keep an eye on it for you.

if you want to see where im located in littelton co 80128


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> mike you could park your car at my apartment complex... its in littleton so its not to shaddy around here... i sometimes leave my truck unlocked on accident...and never really worry!
> 
> all i have to do is talk to my apartment complex... they know me pretty well and wouldnt have any problem doing that i am sure.. if you are interested feel free!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the offer, that might be a possibility. I will let you know. Looks like you close to the airport. Still trying to get a deal out of rapid city, But can get Denver flights 400 cheaper. Denver keeps looking better and better.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

mikedgates said:


> Thanks for the offer, that might be a possibility. I will let you know. Looks like you close to the airport. Still trying to get a deal out of rapid city, But can get Denver flights 400 cheaper. Denver keeps looking better and better.


Hell just drive a little further and you can park it at my place. Then you can fly out of OC or LAX :wink:. I'm sure you can get a cheaper flight from LAX.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

MIke...did you look into Jet Blue? They have direct flights out of Rochester to Denver


PS: Denver sucks


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nexus said:


> Hell just drive a little further and you can park it at my place. Then you can fly out of OC or LAX :wink:. I'm sure you can get a cheaper flight from LAX.


I know LAx is out of my way.LOL not sure what OC is thinking its Orange county. I thought that was the John wayne airport in orange county.I know my brother is a pilot and I flew out of that John wayne airport to go to vegas a few times.



misfitmedic said:


> MIke...did you look into Jet Blue? They have direct flights out of Rochester to Denver
> 
> 
> PS: Denver sucks


Ya i checked no direct flights

Still doing some checking, still might Just drive home and back again.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Rapid City sucks, just plain rips you off, almost every flight i have looked at is 300-400 more, Mike you might try to get a flight from Gillette to denver, sometimes these are really good priced, basiclly the same as the Rapid flights, they will go to Denver then out to where you are landing....


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> What I need is a safe place to park my car. It will be loaded with my bow and all my hunting gear. Don't like the idea of parking at airport with all my goodies in there. Be like from august 25th to September 16th . seems I can get a much better deal flying home from Denver than for south Dakota.


Mike, why don't you come down to my house and car pool out with me. I would be making one stop in Illinois to pick up Illbucknut.

You are more than welcome to park at my house and load your gear into my vehicle for the trip. Would save you some money too, would just need to split gas from my place to the hunt and back.

let me know if you want to set something up.

my email is [email protected]


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Mike

You, Joe, and WT101 can come by my house and we could all ride together.:wink:

OR you could just hang around after the hog hunt and ride up with me.......


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> Thanks for the offer, that might be a possibility. I will let you know. Looks like you close to the airport. Still trying to get a deal out of rapid city, But can get Denver flights 400 cheaper. Denver keeps looking better and better.


yeah its pretty close to the airport... especially because i live off of c470 which runs into e470 which runs out to the airport... so its pretty quick!

just send me a pm if you want to so i get the message because i dont check this thread EVERY day


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> Rapid City sucks, just plain rips you off, almost every flight i have looked at is 300-400 more, Mike you might try to get a flight from Gillette to denver, sometimes these are really good priced, basiclly the same as the Rapid flights, they will go to Denver then out to where you are landing....


thanks for thr tip I check into Gillette.



whitetail101 said:


> Mike, why don't you come down to my house and car pool out with me. I would be making one stop in Illinois to pick up Illbucknut.
> 
> You are more than welcome to park at my house and load your gear into my vehicle for the trip. Would save you some money too, would just need to split gas from my place to the hunt and back.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the offer,But I need to fly home and leave my rig out there. That way it will be there when I return elk hunting. Just didnt want to drive home and then return a few week latter.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Way to go wyoming :darkbeer:
http://www.trib.com/news/state-and-local/article_2370bae6-9ee5-59ca-9a4a-876712bd185e.html


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Way to go wyoming :darkbeer:
> http://www.trib.com/news/state-and-local/article_2370bae6-9ee5-59ca-9a4a-876712bd185e.html


yep good!:darkbeer:
also wyoming is pushing for no concelled weapons permits...there's only 10,000 in the state, with the new law we won't have to have a permit. good...


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

manboy said:


> yep good!:darkbeer:
> also wyoming is pushing for no concelled weapons permits...there's only 10,000 in the state, with the new law we won't have to have a permit. good...



Hopefully it will pass and some other states will jump on board.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Colorado we can carry a loaded handgun if it's in plain view without a permit. We only need a permit to carry concealed


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> Colorado we can carry a loaded handgun if it's in plain view without a permit. We only need a permit to carry concealed


I'd stick with the permit, last I checked 29 other states honor our CWP


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

but it's fun to ride a motorcycle around town with a Sig .40 cal strapped to your thigh!!!


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> but it's fun to ride a motorcycle around town with a Sig .40 cal strapped to your thigh!!!


A couple years back a guy in town got killed because he though open carry was a good idea. He got shot by a little gang banger that wanted his gun. I’ll keep mine tucked away until its needed.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

misfitmedic said:


> but it's fun to ride a motorcycle around town with a Sig .40 cal strapped to your thigh!!!


yeah, if you're a Ponch Wannabe. id laugh if i saw somebody doing this...

say it with me. ESTRADA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I ready to move to wy. Here in new york hand guns are a bad word. Most of the states you can only carry for target or hunting. can not carry in the city at all. Takes well over a year to get a permit. witch If you ever had a problem of anykind you can forget the permit.I been trying to get one for 25 years. when I was a kid my brother punched a guy. I was standing next to him, I would not sign a statement against him, they charged me as I was the one that did it. Also unlike most states new york goes but what you where charged with even if charges where dissmissed. I dont know what people are thinking. I am sure are crime rate is higher than wy. I like to move. I Just put in for the Utah carry permit its good in 30 states. I was thinkig I could carry hand gun while elk hunting with it. But now I find out there is a fed law that say have to get the handgun in the state you live in , witch is impossable in New york.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> witch is impossable in New york.


Not really... but they're working on it:wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

JG358 said:


> Not really... but they're working on it:wink:


You cant pruchase a hand gun unless you already have a permit In new york. even If you have a permit good in 30 other states to carry. You cant carry in any of the other 30 states unless you purchase the gun it the state you live in. Federal law say's for you to transport a firearm across state lines . It must be legal in the state you live in and the state you are traveling to. 

I hate NEW YORK wish I get my wife to pack up I be gone.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> You cant pruchase a hand gun unless you already have a permit In new york. even If you have a permit good in 30 other states to carry. You cant carry in any of the other 30 states unless you purchase the gun it the state you live in. Federal law say's for you to transport a firearm across state lines . It must be legal in the state you live in and the state you are traveling to.
> 
> I hate NEW YORK wish I get my wife to pack up I be gone.


I'm just saying their are ways around just about everything.....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

JG358 said:


> I'm just saying their are ways around just about everything.....


Thats the problem, I can buy one no problem its Just not legal These laws only Effect law abiding citizens . The guy going to rob the 7&11 does not care about these laws. If he cant find a hand gun he will just saw off a shotgun.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> Thats the problem, I can buy one no problem its Just not legal These laws only Effect law abiding citizens . The guy going to rob the 7&11 does not care about these laws. If he cant find a hand gun he will just saw off a shotgun.


I was talking about legal loop holes


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

JG358 said:


> I was talking about legal loop holes


That I could use you help on. I been thinking of apply again. But they get me so upset I Just dont know if it worth it.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Heck Mike, move to Texas, we'll give ya a hand gun. But you have to learn to say 'yall'.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

popeye77 said:


> Heck Mike, move to Texas, we'll give ya a hand gun. But you have to learn to say 'yall'.


 They stop all people coming into Texas and give them a gun.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well Mike, if you don't like NY you sure as heck don't want to move to IL!:doh: This state is the worst for gun rights!ukey:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

My wife has a job she loves and are family is here, so I probally Just stick it out, But will make a trip to the freedom states every fall.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

get florida's and utah's CC permits covers 39 states that way.not in il but cross any into any bordering state and good to go.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> get florida's and utah's CC permits covers 39 states that way.not in il but cross any into any bordering state and good to go.


 I Just took the utah course last weekend , thats where I found out about the fed law saying you must purchase the gun in the state you Live in for it to be legal.:mg:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

good luck in New York....lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I Just took the utah course last weekend , thats where I found out about the fed law saying you must purchase the gun in the state you Live in for it to be legal.:mg:


seperate residences?:noidea: You can probably find a buddy that will let you, uh, live with him in another state for a while to legally buy a gun. I think, but not sure, that IL is 30 days for residency. Why don't you change your residency this fall while your hunting????:noidea:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> seperate residences?:noidea: You can probably find a buddy that will let you, uh, live with him in another state for a while to legally buy a gun. I think, but not sure, that IL is 30 days for residency. Why don't you change your residency this fall while your hunting????:noidea:


30 days wow thats crazy.....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> 30 days wow thats crazy.....


don't quote me on that...I think, and I'm not doing too well in that dept here lately:doh:. 

I swear I'd forget my head when I leave for work each morning if it weren't attached!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> good luck in New York....lol


You can tell you lived here. LOL



Skeptic said:


> seperate residences?:noidea: You can probably find a buddy that will let you, uh, live with him in another state for a while to legally buy a gun. I think, but not sure, that IL is 30 days for residency. Why don't you change your residency this fall while your hunting????:noidea:


I should have not said (had to buy in home state). Here the deal with the federal law.
Federal law will let you transport a handgun across any state Line as long as the handgun is legal In the state your traveling to and you state of residents. except if its in violation of local law. 

By the way Kory IL ,would be the state I would have to have it lock in the trunk secured in a case with the ammo locked in a separate case. Are instructor said even knowing its legal in this fashion .He suggest not to get pulled over in Illinois. Also you Can't spent the night there need to be driving all the time except for fuel and food stop. So Illinois and New York seem to be in a race to be the first two state to Take away Ban your constitutional rights 

well Lets get back on Goat hunting, I get off the topic when it come's to gun control


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> You can tell you lived here. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its pretty sad that you guys have to deal with some of the dumbest gun laws out there. Its also pretty sad that you have to go through all those loops to get a handgun when others can go to either state with a class III firearm legally:mg:.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

JG358 said:


> Its pretty sad that you guys have to deal with some of the dumbest gun laws out there. Its also pretty sad that you have to go through all those loops to get a handgun when others can go to either state with a class III firearm legally:mg:.


That GOD bows are still legal !!!

These laws are passed but the dumbest people. I can take my long guns to any state.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mike says the Draw is June-when do you plan on checking about the food situation? 
N.E. Iowa is supposed to get 4-6" of snow this weekend-just what I wanted to hear. I had two 8 pointers pass my yard Sat (1 big-1 little) & they both had their racks. Come on Aug....


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

As I mentioned in an earlier post, I am going to paint my 3-D deer target to look like an antelope. The question I have is, should I paint the target to look like a female or male given the early part of the year we will be hunting? I was thinking female, and really just use the target as a tool to calm the antelope down as the come to the water and blind. From what I have read, I do not think painting the target like a male will get any rut responses in August.

Let's hear the recommendations. The spray paint is waiting.

Chris


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mmm, thats a good ? not sure that it would matter, no you won't get much rut responce altho WACKEM got a show his first year out here with the rut. i would paint it as a buck just in case the rut starts going early...:shade:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

148 days!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> 148 days!



:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Man am I ready!!!!!!!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

it's not that bad here,carry in the truck cab.clip loaded but not in weapon,both in same case.saw some rut activity last yr scrapping n bush trashing,no chasing thou.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*wow*

we have had a fairly nice winter, its been very little snow pack, we did have some negitive temps for a while, but that was early in the year and not much snow then. heck all the snow has been gone in the antelope area for a month now. should have a ton of goats running around this year!:darkbeer:


going to put the grill togather tomorrow afternoon, and give it a special tryout!:thumbs_up:beer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

so that means you didn't have a huge winter kill off...they might open more tags....?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> so that means you didn't have a huge winter kill off...they might open more tags....?


we haven't had a huge winter kill off in 20 years, the game and fish here gives out a ton of tags every year, they like to have 50% of the goats killed each year because of the goats have trpplets real often and we over populate real easy.

the winter kill has little to do with the tags givin out. more so how good of a season they had the last year...
i would not be suprised at all if the game and fish lower buck tags again...


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Manboy,

How many doe tags are we allowed...two? Just going to think positive and try and fill the ice chests with as much goat as possible.

Chris


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

nexus said:


> Hey Manboy,
> 
> How many doe tags are we allowed...two? Just going to think positive and try and fill the ice chests with as much goat as possible.
> 
> Chris


 ya i think its 2 in each area for a total of 4.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

I've never had any speedgoat but I've heard they're some of the best eating game meat. A local guy here in CO said he likes it better than Elk, if that's tue I'm bringing two coolers and a gross of arrows.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

antelope meat is amazing!!! As far as liver goes, I think antelope is the best.. The antelope meat is tender with an almost sweet taste to it......it's yummy!!!


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

mikedgates said:


> I ready to move to wy. Here in new york hand guns are a bad word. Most of the states you can only carry for target or hunting. can not carry in the city at all. Takes well over a year to get a permit. witch If you ever had a problem of anykind you can forget the permit.I been trying to get one for 25 years. when I was a kid my brother punched a guy. I was standing next to him, I would not sign a statement against him, they charged me as I was the one that did it. Also unlike most states new york goes but what you where charged with even if charges where dissmissed. I dont know what people are thinking. I am sure are crime rate is higher than wy. I like to move. I Just put in for the Utah carry permit its good in 30 states. I was thinkig I could carry hand gun while elk hunting with it. But now I find out there is a fed law that say have to get the handgun in the state you live in , witch is impossable in New york.


Luckily I live in Virginia. In Virginia they have to grant your permit unless they find something like a felony in your past. Decking a kid, even if you did it, would not stop you from getting a permit. Virginia is like Florida when it comes to other states accepting permits. Utah is the only better out there. We can open carry...I don't because I don't want to answer a bunch of questions. They are also looking at making it legal to carry in establishments that serve alcohol. I don't travel much above Pa so I don't deal with the commy liberals of the northeast when it comes to my hand gun. They do say it better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6:eyebrows:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Are ya READY??? This one to small????


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'd shoot it in a heartbeat and not think twice. The general rule of thumb is for the cutters (prongs) to be atleast as high as the tip of the ears


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

If he's got nuts he's fair game & so is she...


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> are ya ready??? This one to small????


yes i am!!!!!!!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> If he's got nuts he's fair game & so is she...


the song Lola comes to mind all of a sudden.......


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Are ya READY??? This one to small????


I'd pass on him, I'd say he is no more than 73 inches P&Y, just aout as big as the one I shot with the rifle back in 2007.

My goal this year is one at least 80 inches.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Rifle don't count in this ball game. ANYONE can get one with a fire stick. (JOKE) don't want to start a fire...
From what I can judge from this TEAM hitting the plains they are one tough lean Bowhunting Machine..maybe a couple exceptions with lean & tough.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Rifle don't count in this ball game. ANYONE can get one with a fire stick. (JOKE) don't want to start a fire...
> From what I can judge from this TEAM hitting the plains they are one tough lean Bowhunting Machine..maybe a couple exceptions with lean & tough.


Well I never Judge a guy on his tool of choice. I know with a riffle you might be able to be more selective about the goat you harvest . But no riffles in august :thumbs_up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

whitetail101 said:


> I'd pass on him, I'd say he is no more than 73 inches P&Y, just aout as big as the one I shot with the rifle back in 2007.
> 
> THIS GOAT ISN'T 70"
> 
> ...


 LOL, THERE'S BEEN 2 80" GOAT SEEN BY AT THE LAST 2 YEARS....THIS AREA HAS LOTS OF GOATS, NOT LOTS OF BIG GOATS...:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

To me, any goat with a bow is a trophy...I'm more looking forward to the group experience


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

manboy said:


> LOL, THERE'S BEEN 2 80" GOAT SEEN BY AT THE LAST 2 YEARS....THIS AREA HAS LOTS OF GOATS, NOT LOTS OF BIG GOATS...:darkbeer:


Knowing my luck, I'll have every big buck in the county with in 20 yards of me at one time or another.......that seems to be the way it works when you have doe tags:frusty:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess when you are in an area where something lives or frequently hunt something-you do become more selective, especially IF you have killed one or 2.
Since I live in big Buck Country, it's been a long while since I've considered shooting at ANY buck under 140 but if someone from a state that thats rare, I can see them busting whatever God sends by with nothing but congrats from me. Since I've been doing this a little while my personal opinion is TO MUCH is put on the HEAD GEAR & nothing else.
Big racks are soon forgotten but GOOD TIMES never are.

Oh, I've gone BUCKLESS for 6 years now but not Deerless.

My problem is when it's the 1st time hunting "anything' I get REAL pumped whenever that 1st chance happens. It could be a praire mouse, would not make any difference.

Mike-what is a riffile? Is that like a ripple. Oh, I could care less what someone chose to hunt with-it's still hunting & should be fun no matter what...I just like to "see" a reaction once in awhile....

Like-I will "for sure" vote for O'bama "next time" he's that good...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

JG358 said:


> Knowing my luck, I'll have every big buck in the county with in 20 yards of me at one time or another.......that seems to be the way it works when you have doe tags:frusty:



I'm hunting near you, dude...lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I guess when you are in an area where something lives or frequently hunt something-you do become more selective, especially IF you have killed one or 2.
> Since I live in big Buck Country, it's been a long while since I've considered shooting at ANY buck under 140 but if someone from a state that thats rare, I can see them busting whatever God sends by with nothing but congrats from me. Since I've been doing this a little while my personal opinion is TO MUCH is put on the HEAD GEAR & nothing else.
> Big racks are soon forgotten but GOOD TIMES never are.
> 
> ...


I must have been out hunting when they covered spelling in school. LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I must have been out hunting when they covered spelling in school. LOL


lol.....


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't get me wrong guys I am all about the experience on a hunting trip.

I just like to add a good trophy every now and then, the 73 incher was nothing to sneeze at in 2007, had I been more patient I could have had an 80 incher a day later.

I'm looking forward to hunting with this great group of guys, whether I get one or not it will still be a good trip.

Oh BTW the way, I'm hunting near JG538 as well


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

whitetail101 said:


> Don't get me wrong guys I am all about the experience on a hunting trip.
> 
> I just like to add a good trophy every now and then, the 73 incher was nothing to sneeze at in 2007, had I been more patient I could have had an 80 incher a day later.
> 
> ...


hey i just don't want to disappoint you when you get here and you see 400 bucks like the at pic. and not 1 booner...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

manboy said:


> hey i just don't want to disappoint you when you get here and you see 400 bucks like the at pic. and not 1 booner...


...and Mike will have enough arrows for all of them...lol :wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

That one in photo will be dead if he walks within Range of me. But I can understand A guy holding out for a big one. How big was that one brad got last year?


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Just make sure you guys spook some does my way while your out chasing the big bucks:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

JG358 said:


> Just make sure you guys spook some does my way while your out chasing the big bucks:darkbeer:


some of them does got racks .. Plus there alot cheaper. LOL


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I shot a horned doe last year in muzzleloader eason....cute little 5 inch horns on her


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> I shot a horned doe last year in muzzleloader eason....cute little 5 inch horns on her


5" horns is a booner:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

booner or not, she's yummy :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> booner or not, she's yummy :wink:


yes, they are!!!:shade:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

everyone must be all ready. About 2 months until draw.
As soon as I get done paying Property taxes, Income Taxes I may try & sneak away for a hog after Turkey season. IF my health care plan doesn't go up to much & I don't have to pay to much into supporting the Illigals I may have a few bucks left over for a DIY day or two.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think they release draw results till like July, though....looooooooooong wait and I have the patience and attention span of a 3 year old


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Tentative Draw date =June 21st 

Results available online June 30th

we need a hunt in JUNE Spring bear comes to mind.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

where? I've never shot a bear either..lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> where? I've never shot a bear either..lol


Do you guys have a spring season???


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

no spring season in CO, and no baiting


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

we better go to Idaho


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

you ever done it there as a non resident?


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*HUNTS for 2010*

April 10-11 SD archery Turkey

May 13-16 WI archery Turkey

June 19-27 Hawaii Vac.

July Open 

Aug. 14-21 WY. archery antelope

Sept. 22-28 WY. archery elk

Oct. WORK

Nov. 12-17 WY. rifle deer

Dec. MN, WI, SD archery whitetail deer


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> you ever done it there as a non resident?


NO


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll start looking into it


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/cms/hunt/rules/bg/bear.pdf

http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/cms/hunt/rules/bg/fees.pdf


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

*Shot distance*

Ok boys I'm a back east guy and don't usually have to take long shots at animals. What can I expect the average shot distance to be. We're not talking extremes here either...just the average.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Ramrod said:


> Ok boys I'm a back east guy and don't usually have to take long shots at animals. What can I expect the average shot distance to be. We're not talking extremes here either...just the average.


40-50 yds IMO, that's my experience. The last 2 years my closest was 18...but that was the ONLY one of 5 within 40 yds.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I shot one at 25 yards and one at 62 yards. Get really comfortable with 50 and 60 yard shots..just in case


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ramrod said:


> Ok boys I'm a back east guy and don't usually have to take long shots at animals. What can I expect the average shot distance to be. We're not talking extremes here either...just the average.


IMo you need to be good to 50 yards. But if you only good to 40 thats fine. You just need to know what you are comfortable with , 50 yards home is nothing Like in the wind in wy. try to practice longer than you plan on shooting. :thumbs_up


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

I only have a 3 pin sight. I'm going to switch to a 4 pin and practice out to 
50. Thanks for the info. 

Misfit that Z7 is shooting just fine. You are going love yours.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ramrod said:


> I only have a 3 pin sight. I'm going to switch to a 4 pin and practice out to
> 50. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Misfit that Z7 is shooting just fine. You are going love yours.


you can always set you sight up 40 50 60 , And just know where to aim at 20 and 30 , probally will not need the 20 and 30 anyway ,but you never know.

I might try a pin sight this year if I do It will have 7 pins on it.:angel:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

The Z7 probably shoots flat enough to set one pin at like 30 yards, and have a little Kentucky Windage for 20 and 40, then a 50 and 60 yard pin


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> The Z7 probably shoots flat enough to set one pin at like 30 yards, and have a little Kentucky Windage for 20 and 40, then a 50 and 60 yard pin


do like me don't use any pins...my bow so fast i don't need a pin....but it isn't a mathews...lol


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*no pins*



manboy said:


> do like me don't use any pins...my bow so fast i don't need a pin....but it isn't a mathews...lol



don't let Manboy fool you. He shoots all his game in butt.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> don't let Manboy fool you. He shoots all his game in butt.


hey now, i was in front of the back leg.... not by much but enough..lol:darkbeer:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*leg*



manboy said:


> hey now, i was in front of the back leg.... not by much but enough..lol:darkbeer:


i will give you that and even cut you some slack due to the mosquitoes and you losing more blood than the goat.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> April 10-11 SD archery Turkey
> 
> May 13-16 WI archery Turkey
> 
> ...



I like the looks of this plan, there is only work in one month. LOL


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I like my work schedule, but getting it was a son of a biotch and almost killed me...lol


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Just bbq some of last years antelope loin steaks, just like Ronnie did at camp last year, kind of a reminder as to why a guy buys those doe tags - better then elk. Can't wait to get down there. Wackum...you're alive!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

boswhia said:


> Just bbq some of last years antelope loin steaks, just like Ronnie did at camp last year, kind of a reminder as to why a guy buys those doe tags - better then elk. Can't wait to get down there. Wackum...you're alive!


ya antelope steaks are great!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

antelope is yummy and good for your soul


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> antelope is yummy and good for your soul


I'm ready for a taste test.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ILLbucknut said:


> I'm ready for a taste test.



I'll have some for dinner tomorrow if it makes you feel better.... :tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> I'm ready for a taste test.


You know where I live:wink:


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya antelope steaks are great!!!:darkbeer:


How would you know?? From what I hear you don't leave much meat in that area:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Ronnie....

Mike said something about a tournament right before this hunt somewhere close by. Is there a way to shoot the tournament and use rangefinders? I've never shot at or even been to a tournament, so I'm not sure. 

Maybe a bunch of us can get in there with a friendly wager amongst ourselves.....?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Alive*



boswhia said:


> Just bbq some of last years antelope loin steaks, just like Ronnie did at camp last year, kind of a reminder as to why a guy buys those doe tags - better then elk. Can't wait to get down there. Wackum...you're alive!



Yes sir. Alive and well. Just haven't had much time on the computer. Wife works the night shift at the hospital so that leaves me with the kids and no AT time.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> Hey Ronnie....
> 
> Mike said something about a tournament right before this hunt somewhere close by. Is there a way to shoot the tournament and use rangefinders? I've never shot at or even been to a tournament, so I'm not sure.
> 
> Maybe a bunch of us can get in there with a friendly wager amongst ourselves.....?


ya the cambria bowhunters have a 3d shoot every year around the weekend of the 15th of augest so hopefully they do the same this year we could go shoot it the day before the season starts, get some practice in........these are no range finders tho....heck you won't need one, just bring some xtra arrows...:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

with the brain damage I got from getting blown up in Iraq it has screwed with my vision...my distance judging is crap now and I don't shoot anything without a rangefinder


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well fellas-I got my 1st 2010 KILL. A Iowa Coyote @ 60 MPH with my 2003 Saturn-took him out & he took my Lic. Plate right off the car. 
Wife was sleeping-we had been out to dinner for our anniversary & coming home along a Mississippi River Rd. when he made the fatal charge & lost.
She bolted up & thought I hit a Deer.

Anyway-in all my years hunting it is my FIRST Coyote by any method...

Pic is next day-I found out after I got home my plate was gone so drove back to the spot-60 miles away & there everything lay..


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

coyote by any method,i like that thinking.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

His pelt should get you a couple arrows if the price is good down where you are...lol

What damage did he do to the car?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm guessing he weighed at least 40#s & other than the plate being taken off-no other damage. I just had to screw the holder back on & wala, all done.

I have never had any use for a coyote & I think it is the only thing I feel that way about. I've seen many Bowhunting & those within Bow range have always seen me b/4 I could get a shot off. They are cautious for sure most time. I've seen them come through my propery at night & go to the neighbors dog pen & his bird dogs (labs- go nuts). Coyote ignores them & will get in the garbage by the pen looking for food. They've chased deer through my place more than once also.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Goat hunters to be must all be busy getting ready. i'm getting info on 4 leg 3-D tournies shot over the summer. Gonna see if this old man has any competition left in him... Will shoot BH class, fixed pins. Can't be to hard.
1st one mid May about 4 hours away.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Goat hunters to be must all be busy getting ready. i'm getting info on 4 leg 3-D tournies shot over the summer. Gonna see if this old man has any competition left in him... Will shoot BH class, fixed pins. Can't be to hard.
> 1st one mid May about 4 hours away.



ya i am looking forward to 3d this year...havent shot much in the last 2 years but i am going to this year!:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Getting my Compound, Release, hunting sight & field tips ready for 1st tourny, mid May (won't take much-it's always ready) & the old 60# Recurve, no sights & fingers ready for another. I'm hoping the Goats don't have a chance but then, I've Bowhunted so much I know better..

Turkey season starts Sat. but not sure I will get out.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Good luck on the 3d course.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

As rusty as I am I'll need more than luck, but then, i've shot a few animals with my luck. I'm ready for Goats but guess I'll have to settle for a sneak away trip down to a southern state for Pigs in a couple months.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

After meeting the guys at the hog hunt I'm looking forward to this hunt even more. It' goona be a blast even if no goats get shot


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

misfitmedic said:


> After meeting the guys at the hog hunt I'm looking forward to this hunt even more. It' goona be a blast even if no goats get shot


Who are you kidding? GOATS MUST DIE. :smile:

Can't wait, going to get (think positive) my first big game animal from a blind. And just as importantly, get the whole thing on video.

Chris


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

nexus said:


> Who are you kidding? GOATS MUST DIE. :smile:
> 
> Can't wait, going to get (think positive) my first big game animal from a blind. And just as importantly, get the whole thing on video.
> 
> Chris



I was trying to make the other guys feel better about trying to sleep through my snoring....lol

And if all goes well, goats will die...if not, we'll still be eating good...lol


----------



## mtelkhuntr (Aug 18, 2009)

Let me make a suggestion for you guys thinking about decoys/blinds.

Paint a big box bright orange and yellow, put a BNSF logo on the side and install a REALLY loud horn and bells. According to my experience, antelope not only don't fear this, they actually try to step in front of this paint scheme whenever possible. If you can install an extremely loud 16 cylinder diesel, so much the better.

Good luck this fall guys.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yea, this Coyote didn't fear my 2003 Saturn at 60 mph either.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Decoy*

Paint your trucks white they are not scared of them because of all the oil guys trucks are white.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

That must have been it, My Saturn is white.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Actually, in reality, some of those things do work. I had a friend that would dig him a hole in the top of a potatoe pile (Northen Ws. Potatoe country) & he killed good Bucks every year. They paid no attention & walked right by cause they were used to it. Same as Cow Decoys ect. ect...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*well its done*

antelope camp will be at my new lodge...lol


Antelope Valley Lodge......has a good ring to it!:darkbeer:


3 acres no nieghbors.....1500sq ft home and taxi shop......sleeps 8, full bathroom...kitchen, living room area, wood stove...:darkbeer:.....
2 campers fully hooked up, sleeps 8......

cleaning station for goats, water, drain,....walk-in cooler, and a deep freezer....

an archery range out to 100 yards for you long range guys!!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats Ronnie!!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> Congrats Ronnie!!!!


glad to get this done.....now the work begins, i have to gut the inside and start over, alot of work but it will be so worth it when done, its only 10 miles from town but seems like its 100 miles from anyone...:darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*3D shoot*

Ronnie,
Get some info on the 3d shoot you were talking about and let me know. We will probably be at sturgis this year, and may drive over on Saturday and show you Wyoming guys how to shoot:wink: Would have to admit that would be the fartherest I ever drove to shoot 3D LOL. I think it would be fun to meet all the new guys and shoot for a day. Might even have to come over Friday night and stay at the new camp to break it in  Plus might make the wife happy as she will be ready for a bed and nice shower after a week ukey:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I can come up a bit early and get stuff ready before the antelope hunt


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> I can come up a bit early and get stuff ready before the antelope hunt


can you come up 2 months early? lol...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll see what I can do...lol


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats Ronnie, sounds like a great place.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> antelope camp will be at my new lodge...lol
> 
> 
> Antelope Valley Lodge......has a good ring to it!:darkbeer:
> ...


sounds nice!

By the way, the muley mount looks awesome! I'm gonna put it in my new office at the warehouse.....running out of room at home.:embara:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> sounds nice!
> 
> By the way, the muley mount looks awesome! I'm gonna put it in my new office at the warehouse.....running out of room at home.:embara:


goats dry and will be in route on monday, and you'll have it by thursday next week... Kory i would like a nice photo posted when you get them togather on the pedestal if you would...thanks ronnie


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

manboy said:


> goats dry and will be in route on monday, and you'll have it by thursday next week... Kory i would like a nice photo posted when you get them togather on the pedestal if you would...thanks ronnie


Did someone say mount :wink: Hows that elk lookn


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

:darkbeer:


Riverghost said:


> Did someone say mount :wink: Hows that elk lookn


i just got a sweet cedar base about finished, a little more sanding and some gloss and then put the stump in and habitat and were done!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

congrats on the place,nice to have a get away.some day may have to hook up a muley,twist wakem's arm too come along.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

antelope camp will be at my new lodge...lol


Antelope Valley Lodge......has a good ring to it!


Congrats!!!!! The envy of all bow hunters.:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm guessing all the snorers are tossed out to a camper...lol


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

manboy said:


> antelope camp will be at my new lodge...lol
> 
> 
> Antelope Valley Lodge......has a good ring to it!:darkbeer:
> ...



Congrats! I can't wait till August. Let me know if there is anything you need? How about some cookware for the camp? I'd be happy to donate some stuff to the cause.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Congrats! I can't wait till August. Let me know if there is anything you need? How about some cookware for the camp? I'd be happy to donate some stuff to the cause.


funny you mention cookware, the stuff left in the house got tossed out....to much feecces(sp) left in the house to eat out of any of those dishes!ukey:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> goats dry and will be in route on monday, and you'll have it by thursday next week... Kory i would like a nice photo posted when you get them togather on the pedestal if you would...thanks ronnie


any chance of fitting some sage bush in the box??? Would look good on the pedestal.:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> any chance of fitting some sage bush in the box??? Would look good on the pedestal.:wink:


i think i could find some for ya....:darkbeer:


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

manboy said:


> funny you mention cookware, the stuff left in the house got tossed out....to much feecces(sp) left in the house to eat out of any of those dishes!ukey:


I'm on it,consider it taken care of.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

:darkbeer:


NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> I'm on it,consider it taken care of.


i am going to house today....i should see some goats, i will try to get some pics!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Is there still a backup list? I've got a buddy that would like to come if a spot frees up.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Way to go on the ranch Ronnie...I know I'm a snorer so can we still set up our tents? Yeah...lets see some of those mounts from last year guys. can't wait for August.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Guess I'll be sleeping in my tent as well:wink:

I have been told that my snoring can wake the dead


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm all set for tentin so there should be plenty of room for the others in the lodge/cabin.
My daughter killed a Cow Buffalo with her Bow in Jan. (meat is delicious) so i'll bring a HUGE pot of my special receipt Chili to share with everyone.
Not to hot & not to cold "usually" everyone likes it...

I just marked my back yard through 60 yds.
Will have the Darton all tuned in for a Buck AND the Recurve for a Doe if I get the tags...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Guess I'm gonna get some killin practice (maybe). Got a e-mail from a buddy & am going after some hogs end of May....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

awesome...have a good time


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> :darkbeer:
> 
> i am going to house today....i should see some goats, i will try to get some pics!


I be the first one to claim the master suite LOL 
I think popeye might want to stay in the house also so he dont have to tow his camper out. He needs power to sleep at night


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I be the first one to claim the master suite LOL
> I think popeye might want to stay in the house also so he dont have to tow his camper out. He needs power to sleep at night


ya don't tow anything out, really there is going to be room for 20 guys so if you guys want to tent it fine, but theres room....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmmmm, room for 20 guys. Hmmmmm, is it GAS PROOF??????
Thats 40 ARM PITs coming in from HOT, HOT day on the prarie AND not to mention the BUTT CRACKs...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> Hmmmmm, room for 20 guys. Hmmmmm, is it GAS PROOF??????
> Thats 40 ARM PITs coming in from HOT, HOT day on the prarie AND not to mention the BUTT CRACKs...



LOL I blew coffee out my nose....LOL He said it has a shower...


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah it might, but ol ronnie might want to stand in and "supervise"!!!!!! scary


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

even with you standing in front of Ronnie, he'd still be able to see...lol :wink:


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

masonbanta said:


> bring lots ands lots of arrows lol i would love to come back have a bear hunt at the end of august and the wife said no to be gone for almost 3wks it is a blast of a hunt with some great guys


that same reason is why i started saying "i'll be gone for a week for bear, then elk, then muleys, then antelope... love you":wink:

if you don't ask, she can't say no!


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya don't tow anything out, really there is going to be room for 20 guys so if you guys want to tent it fine, but theres room....


Huh, this hunt keeps getting fancier and fancier....next thing you know you'll be offering room service :mg::wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> hmmmmm, room for 20 guys. Hmmmmm, is it gas proof??????
> Thats 40 arm pits coming in from hot, hot day on the prarie and not to mention the butt cracks...



lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Hmmmmm, room for 20 guys. Hmmmmm, is it GAS PROOF??????
> Thats 40 ARM PITs coming in from HOT, HOT day on the prarie AND not to mention the BUTT CRACKs...


12 guys in the house and 8 in the campers....and yes there will be room service....he name is Brad...he'll do whatever you want...lol:beer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Brad complete with loin cloth and wig....?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Antelope Valley Lodge*

any photos yet??


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Brad isn't the name of the Chinaman I heard a story about a long time ago-is he?....

What about bedding-just our sleeping bags good?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*antelope valley camp....*



mikedgates said:


> any photos yet??





ahunter55 said:


> Brad isn't the name of the Chinaman I heard a story about a long time ago-is he?....
> 
> What about bedding-just our sleeping bags good?


thats the final name.....becuase its not really a "lodge" but more of a camp....just a good time!

pics....i can take a few this coming weekend, as in the works to fix up....and the land.....

bedding,
i plan on having 10-15 sheets and light blankets in unopened packs for sale cheap as i can buy them for the guys that want to use instead of thier sleeping bag....there's no maid here so bedding won't be washed between hunters!:wink:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> 12 guys in the house and 8 in the campers....and yes there will be room service....he name is Brad...he'll do whatever you want...lol:beer:


I can picture Brad :slapper: ...... sneaking into Misfits room with his wrestling tights on, wanting to feed him cookies and read him a bedtime story.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ILLbucknut said:


> I can picture Brad :slapper: ...... sneaking into Misfits room with his wrestling tights on, wanting to feed him cookies and read him a bedtime story.


LOL that's wrong on too many levels


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

the way misfit snores I can actually picture Brad holdind a pillow over Misfits face in the middle of the night.:wink:.....be ready for a throw down!

Honestly though....The 2nd night of the hog hunt Brad was definately holding his own and had a distinct advantage in the volume department.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess I don't snore as bad when I double my sleepy pills and have a couple beers...lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> I can picture Brad :slapper: ...... sneaking into Misfits room with his wrestling tights on, wanting to feed him cookies and read him a bedtime story.




I laughing so hard I cant think of anything to say.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

wow u guys have issues....... im normal. really. i am... seriously...


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> wow u guys have issues....... im normal. really. i am... seriously...


:noidea:compared to who?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

all the normal guys droped out. ITS JUST US LEFT


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> all the normal guys droped out. ITS JUST US LEFT


That makes me feel better.....normal people scare me:mg:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm pretty normal when I take My meds....lol


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

misfitmedic said:


> I'm pretty normal when I take My meds....lol


is that what the 14 year old said??????


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

huntnmuleys said:


> is that what the 14 year old said??????


LOL, i HEARD ABOUT THAT ALL THE WAY DOWN IN TEXAS. LOL:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

she didn't say much...seemed kinda disgusted with her father and went in the store


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been gone and busy for a while, so I haven't checked this hunt thread out lately

wow - have things ever changed!

I still wish I was able to join you guys on this hunt - but some of that stuff is downright scary!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

you'd be scared,if ya'll new the brad in college shower story.jk brad


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> you'd be scared,if ya'll new the brad in college shower story.jk brad



lol.....man a thought i was the only one that new that one!!:zip:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> lol.....man a thought i was the only one that new that one!!:zip:


the way I heard it you were the victim of that one


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> the way I heard it you were the victim of that one


not me i was a working man not a college guy...lol:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wheeww-Manboy, I had to reread that last statement, I thought it said you were working a college gay.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> you'd be scared,if ya'll new the brad in college shower story.jk brad


I don't want to know nothing that involves Brad in the shower


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I hear a rumor that Brad was going to use a solar shower outside so he could show off his manly body and hunt at the same time


((Good to see you back around, Mike...hope all is as well as possible))


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ILLbucknut said:


> I can picture Brad :slapper: ...... sneaking into Misfits room with his wrestling tights on, wanting to feed him cookies and read him a bedtime story.


Joe, you have a warped mind........:wink:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I may not be tuff enuff to hang out with you guys. lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

On a little more serious note. I broke out the hunting machine today (60# single cam Darton) & started adjusting as the arrows I'm using on the Antelope (2117)are a little lighter than my regular 2216s. I've got an older sight & this is what I found out with the new shafts.
28 yds to 10 I'm in the 3" bull everytime 1st pin. 1st pin @ 30 yds I have to aim about 2" high to center the 3" bull & @ 32 almost 4" to center.
So, I'm good with that.
2nd pin butted as close as I can get to 1st pin dead on at 42 yds. but about a 4" group 5 arrows & at least 2 dead center. 2nd pin at 40 yds i have to aim 2" low to center.
So, I'm guessing for 35 yds. I just split the pins. I may have to break down & buy one of them fancy sights....
Anyway, will set in the 3rd pin later (30 shots x 2 tired me out).
I'm sure these groups will tighten up once I get the old bones & muscles tuned a little better.

I've killed at least 15 animals in the last 4 years with this bow & nothing over 25 yds except an Elk @ 35 & a Buffalo at 42. I better do some practicing for sure. I'll be after hogs in about a month..

After today, I know anything within 30 yds will be DEAD....


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im getting anxious myself ahunter, maybe this will be the year i get an antelope with my recurve!!!!

and to do it while showering, in the prairie?? the ultimate high.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

huntnmulies-I WILL film that for sure. Nothing like documentation...

I'll be using my recurve for a 2nd hog the end of May provided I kill one with my Compound 1st...I've killed 38 animals over the years with Recurve & want to try & even it out at 40 this year. A hog & Doe Antelope would make a fitting finish. I'm pretty damn good through 25 yds yet-some things just come back quick with a little practice. Barebow & bare fingers.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

well hell...I might just have to bring my recurve too...lol

And if I see Brad showering in the prairie, I'm shooting at him...lol


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> im getting anxious myself ahunter, maybe this will be the year i get an antelope with my recurve!!!!
> 
> and to do it while showering, in the prairie?? the ultimate high.


I've seen you shot Brad, pretty damn good if you ask me. Why no antalope with the recurve yet?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

115 to go....guh


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> well hell...I might just have to bring my recurve too...lol
> 
> And if I see Brad showering in the prairie, *I'm shooting at him*...lol


Not to confident that you'll hit where your aiming???? I never miss.:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I didn't say I was going to sneak up and stab Brad from the other side of a bail of hay...lol


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*employed again*

I accepted a position a couple weeks ago with a company working in the western ND area. I cant wait to start making money again and I have a mulie tag for ND.:shade:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

oh wow, good deal joe. probably a load off of your mind!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> I accepted a position a couple weeks ago with a company working in the western ND area. I cant wait to start making money again and I have a mulie tag for ND.:shade:


Congrats man, wish I could get back to full time work.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

mjoe79 said:


> I accepted a position a couple weeks ago with a company working in the western ND area. I cant wait to start making money again and I have a mulie tag for ND.:shade:


Congrats Joe...gotta feel good eh. We are practically neighbours now. Where abouts you going to be working out of? I'll have to stop off on the way to Ronnie's Ranch...with a cold Canadian.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> I accepted a position a couple weeks ago with a company working in the western ND area. I cant wait to start making money again and I have a mulie tag for ND.:shade:


good to hear Joe!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

mjoe79 said:


> I accepted a position a couple weeks ago with a company working in the western ND area. I cant wait to start making money again and I have a mulie tag for ND.:shade:


Good for you Joe. Nothing worse than being unemployed.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> I accepted a position a couple weeks ago with a company working in the western ND area. I cant wait to start making money again and I have a mulie tag for ND.:shade:



Joe I know that area , what town will you be working in? Maybe we can do some deer hunting.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Ramrod said:


> Good for you Joe. Nothing worse than being unemployed.


Actually I can think of a LOT of things worse....but that's another topic:wink:.....that's great Joe!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

The company is based out of Dickenson and I could be working anywhere within 250 miles from there.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> Joe I know that area , what town will you be working in? Maybe we can do some deer hunting.


Sure Mike, I hope to get some scouting in and hopefully find some respectable bucks to chase this fall.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> Sure Mike, I hope to get some scouting in and hopefully find some respectable bucks to chase this fall.



(Dickenson) Great pheasant hunting there. good mule deer and antlope with in a hours drive. I think you going to like it there. I love the badlands .

I dint now thay had Jobs in North Dakota LOL


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I'm getting better through 40 yds (6" group-long way from the 5 in a spot I used to shoot) already damaged a couple arrows though.. May break down & get a new sight.

Anyone use a Tru Glow or the Spott Hogg 5 pin??? Whats yours?? 
I want something with the ability to fine tune elevation & windage.

Pigs under 30 yds. better watch out end of May.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a SP hogg it and love it has made it from Montana to south Texas hunting and never had a problem with it never moves and micro tune everything.I even bought one for my back up bow


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I got a Truball axcel ARMORTECH-HD for sale But you would have to add 2 pins here a link 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1202364


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ahunter55...I have a Tru Glo 5 pin sight on my old Hoyt. It's a 5 pin and has a level and it's very adjustable. It comes with a little purple light for night shooting, but I can't use it in CO, so I removed it. It was only around $80. I like it so much I'm putting one on my Z7.

Congrats on the job, Joe. Are you going to end up moving the family out there?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks on the sight info fellas.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

congrats joe,good to see it payed off.all i can say on sights is fixed pins is the way to good.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> thanks on the sight info fellas.


I have Hogg-it 5-pin wrapped on both of my Amirals.

Buy one and buy it for life, simply bulletproof.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Well boys, It pains me to say it but I wont be able to make it up there for the hunt.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

JG358 said:


> Well boys, It pains me to say it but I wont be able to make it up there for the hunt.



Sorry to hear you cant make it up there. Going to miss out on a great time,I was looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Any updates on the condition of the herd? Would love to see a few pictures of the "new" hacienda and/or some goats. Just helps the time go by here at work!

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Here is my new office corner piece compliments of manboy. I'll have to snatch up some sage brush when I'm back up there next time to finish it out. I think it turned out great though!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

That's awesome!!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful mount!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks good:darkbeer: I glad he getting some practice on those pedestals 
I can't wait till my elk is home :shade:


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

The mounts look awesome. Here's hoping I can add to Manboy's work load during the antelope hunt. My home office is very bare with only a few arrows from the two cow elk and a Pere David deer I stuck.

By the way, hopefully I will be firing up the boat this Sunday to chase a few thresher sharks with Damon and another friend. If we get lucky and score a nice fish (250 - 400 lbs) I will bring some thresher steaks to the camp. If you have never had thresher, think swordfish. Muy bueno!

Chris


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

only thing i would do to that mount is lean the renzo decoy with the broadhead hole up against it..

or make it a group thing, and go all misfitmedic on it and have a cardboard cutout of hannah montana standing next to it...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> only thing i would do to that mount is lean the renzo decoy with the broadhead hole up against it..
> 
> or make it a group thing, and go all misfitmedic on it and have a cardboard cutout of hannah montana standing next to it...


Hannah Montana now.....or a few years ago:zip:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

isn't she legal now in most states.....?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

she might be im not sure. we better go vintage hannah!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Here is my new office corner piece compliments of manboy. I'll have to snatch up some sage brush when I'm back up there next time to finish it out. I think it turned out great though!


nice Kory...hey two things, take your hand and lightly comb the hair smooth an the antelope, from neck down shoulders....looks like shipping got him a little ruffed up...lol...

also i will send you some sage to add to the mount as soon as we dry a little, and the sage gets some new life to it....:darkbeer:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice looking mounts Kory.

Manboy, you do some nice work.:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Kory Looks like those mount's are the only nice looking things in your office LOL


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Antleope hunt*

I just saw this, I would love to go on this hunt! Iwould drive over in a minute.... what do I need to do ?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Irish66 said:


> I just saw this, I would love to go on this hunt! Iwould drive over in a minute.... what do I need to do ?


well you a little late , we all put in for the draw on tags, You had to apply for tags by march 1st .Not sure whats going on for 2011 but keep you eyes open.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

crap! thanks i will put it on my calendar for next year. If someone has to drop out let me know please...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Kory Looks like those mount's are the only nice looking things in your office LOL


Yeah, well, I just moved my business and am SOOOO glad to get the office out of the house! This is a major improvement! Gotta start somewhere ya know.:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Yeah, well, I just moved my business and am SOOOO glad to get the office out of the house! This is a major improvement! Gotta start somewhere ya know.:darkbeer:


well if you keep killing things the walls will be full in no time.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

some more of ronnies work. My goat from last year


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice looking Mounts-looks like he's learned his craft...


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mike, when are you inviting me up so I can see all those cool mounts.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

nice looking goats guys....Kory did you notice a smooth slice in the brisket of the goat? not sure what happened there?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Mike, when are you inviting me up so I can see all those cool mounts.


You welcome anytime!!!!


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice work Ronnie...real ...nice


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> nice looking goats guys....Kory did you notice a smooth slice in the brisket of the goat? not sure what happened there?


can't say that I did.....but I guess beggers can't be choosers huh....considering I ruined my other cape and all.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

good stuff ronnie,should start looking at a spot i guess.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> good stuff ronnie,should start looking at a spot i guess.


yep!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I got my spot picked out I just hope mine fits haha.and get some free time to go get it


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll have to move my Caribou, Big Whitetails, Mule Deer, Buffalo, Bears, Sheep, Hog & some small game just to fit on the wall. Oh,oh, gotta get a shot 1st....


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Those mounts look great.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NICE GIFT IN THE MAIL BOX TODAY 

Here a link take a look . 


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057707480#post1057707480


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> NICE GIFT IN THE MAIL BOX TODAY
> 
> Here a link take a look .
> 
> ...


this is great! could not have happened to a nicer guy!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Fellas-I was contacted by this chic & she would like to meet the single guys in your Goat camp...


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

She's all yours boys - I'm married. Thank GOD!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> Fellas-I was contacted by this chic & she would like to meet the single guys in your Goat camp...


Ummm...... Happily married here ukey:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

where is Brad????


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Brad*



Skeptic said:


> where is Brad????


I believe he headed straight to the barber shop for a new dew when he saw her. You know him, can't ever start to soon :shade:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm married


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> I believe he headed straight to the barber shop for a new dew when he saw her. You know him, can't ever start to soon :shade:


lol....yep his motto....."they all look the same in the dark!":mg:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Dont worry Brad, what happens in goat camp, stays at goat camp.

BTW, I'm married too or Brad and I would be fighting over that fine piece of tail.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well thank you Illbucknut.

That is me & the outfit I wore at Treasure Islands (LasVegas) Holloween contest a couiple years ago. I got 2nd. I must have had 50 people say I should have won...I did get $250....Oh, & I hit a slot for $2000 the 1st hour I was there so it was a fun time all around.

I found out what it's like to be a HOT Gal around a bunch of dirty old men-even when they had their wives with....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Got the crap scared out of me this morning turkey hunting. I kept hearing something about 10 yds behind me before I could see 10 ft in the dark. After a few minutes I hear something directly to my right(I'm sitting on the ground). I turn to see a critter(not sure what at this point running right at me). Just as he got to about 6" away I hit him with the butt of my gun. Up the tree he went and he had company....ended up being 2 raccoons. I wonder what kind of damage that thing would have done to me had he jumped on my lap before I moved?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

good thing they weren't mind reading raccoons and didn't know you were going to hit them..lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Got the crap scared out of me this morning turkey hunting. I kept hearing something about 10 yds behind me before I could see 10 ft in the dark. After a few minutes I hear something directly to my right(I'm sitting on the ground). I turn to see a critter(not sure what at this point running right at me). Just as he got to about 6" away I hit him with the butt of my gun. Up the tree he went and he had company....ended up being 2 raccoons. I wonder what kind of damage that thing would have done to me had he jumped on my lap before I moved?


lol,
man that would get your heart rate up!!!:mg:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Well thank you Illbucknut.
> 
> That is me & the outfit I wore at Treasure Islands (LasVegas) Holloween contest a couiple years ago. I got 2nd. I must have had 50 people say I should have won...I did get $250....Oh, & I hit a slot for $2000 the 1st hour I was there so it was a fun time all around.
> 
> I found out what it's like to be a HOT Gal around a bunch of dirty old men-even when they had their wives with....


I'm lost for words.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Got the crap scared out of me this morning turkey hunting. I kept hearing something about 10 yds behind me before I could see 10 ft in the dark. After a few minutes I hear something directly to my right(I'm sitting on the ground). I turn to see a critter(not sure what at this point running right at me). Just as he got to about 6" away I hit him with the butt of my gun. Up the tree he went and he had company....ended up being 2 raccoons. I wonder what kind of damage that thing would have done to me had he jumped on my lap before I moved?


That could have turned into a bad deal for ya Kory, ***** are some nasty critters.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Well thank you Illbucknut.
> 
> That is me & the outfit I wore at Treasure Islands (LasVegas) Holloween contest a couiple years ago. I got 2nd. I must have had 50 people say I should have won...I did get $250....Oh, & I hit a slot for $2000 the 1st hour I was there so it was a fun time all around.
> 
> I found out what it's like to be a HOT Gal around a bunch of dirty old men-even when they had their wives with....


 Wow!!! you when out in puplic with that on. LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

good luck tomorrow Mike!!!!1:darkbeer:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mike-Yea, I was TROLLIN.
Yea, those ***** in my neighborhood are REAL BAD.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Skeptic said:


> Got the crap scared out of me this morning turkey hunting. I kept hearing something about 10 yds behind me before I could see 10 ft in the dark. After a few minutes I hear something directly to my right(I'm sitting on the ground). I turn to see a critter(not sure what at this point running right at me). Just as he got to about 6" away I hit him with the butt of my gun. Up the tree he went and he had company....ended up being 2 raccoons. I wonder what kind of damage that thing would have done to me had he jumped on my lap before I moved?


My wife would have had to call a search party because I would have died in the woods from a heart attack. I do not know if you have big cats in your neighborhood, but we have a lot of local mountain lions where I go deer hunting. If I heard something stocking me I would have just died. I think about it every time I go early into the woods or come out late.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

where you at & the type predators running around makes a big difference as to how you act in the woods. We just have coyotes & even they can make you spooked when you hear them howling around you.
I used to rehabilitate orphan ***** (eveyone brought them to us). I never made pet out of them but readied them for the woods & after they were about 2 Months, they needed to be handles with care.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

well i was hoping to get some good pics this weekend but the snows just won't leave...lol cold 40 mph winds snow blowing rain....yuck....i am staying inside working some capes!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

well guys page 7 just won't do.....:smile:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

we're special like that...lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, my practice says anything through 45 yds. right now better get real worried but hopefully only 20,25.

Snow go away, I hope...

I'm headed for Pigs in a couple weeks.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Well, my practice says anything through 45 yds. right now better get real worried but hopefully only 20,25.
> 
> Snow go away, I hope...
> 
> I'm headed for Pigs in a couple weeks.


where are you going?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

hey Mike....are there any turkeys left in NY?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> hey Mike....are there any turkeys left in NY?


Theres some left , I havent got one yet. fisrt 2 days seen nothing, this morning had one close but no shot. tress are out early this year that don't help.But hope to get it done.If things keep going like they are I might have to get the gun out.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

however ya gotta do it...it's all good


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Did you try your new call?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Did you try your new call?


This morning was the first bird called in with it. Bird hung up at 60-80 yards. But it was the only call he would awnser.After that My buddy says where using that call for now on.also called in a few jakes but they busted me . tomarrow the gun is coming out. after I fill one tag with the gun I switch back over to bow. we been trying bow with no blind.very hard to do, But are birds you need to move on so often.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

so take the 60 yard shot with the bow....lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Update*

Update djdpredator and ramrod had to drop out , Had some problems with the dates. They droped out of the draw. There spots will not be filled as its to late to get into the draw system. That still gives us a pretty big group 11 Plus ronnie and Brad
Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)Applied)

boswhia (x)(applied)



Group 2 
popeye77 (X) Group leader (applied)

misfitmedic (X) (appled)


Group 3 

ahunter55 (x)Group leader (applied)

whitetail101(X) (applied)

nexus(X) (applied)

Escrow (x) (applied)



Doe ONLY

ILLbucknut (X)(Confirmed)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

thats to bad....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

More goats for us.


----------



## bowmeister (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm in...where do I get on the list?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bowmeister said:


> I'm in...where do I get on the list?


as of now the list is full, we are not filling the 2 spots that dropped out.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bowmeister said:


> I'm in...where do I get on the list?


Sorry Its full your a little late we all put in the draw on march 15th. To late to get in the draw now anyways.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Ronnie*

When do you guys get the results? And so you know, I don't think the guys are going to be able to do the hunt this year, so we will look at next year. Let me know when results are posted though, never know what might happen if they have leftover tags :shade:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> When do you guys get the results? And so you know, I don't think the guys are going to be able to do the hunt this year, so we will look at next year. Let me know when results are posted though, never know what might happen if they have leftover tags :shade:


i think we will know about the end of june first of july....to bad they won't make it this years things are lokking real good for horn growth....:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have never been a head hunter but it is always nice to have the chance. Any Buck with the compound will do for me & ALL Does will get shot at with the recurve for sure...
Headed out for pigs in about 2 weeks..


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey ahunter, aren't pigs fun. We will be in Shiloh next friday.:smile:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Hey ahunter, aren't pigs fun. We will be in Shiloh next friday.:smile:


I'll be there too, and there for Porkapaloza the following weekend.

Thats 3 days of driving and 6 days of hunting all in the same 11 days.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

you guys pile up he hogs!!!!!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Mike....

Was the hog you got good eating?


----------



## joshhutto (Jan 26, 2010)

man I wish I could go on this but I will be in sunny Daytona, Florida at a reptile show. I think I want to get in on this for next season. Good luck to all the guys/gals that get to go. I'm sure it will be a blast.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> Mike....
> 
> Was the hog you got good eating?


 Not sure yet. havent had any yet.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've had 16 wild hogs & they have all been great. My wife & I sponsored a Picnic in appreciation for our county Foster Parents assn. a couple years & I BBQed a wild hog at this event-eveyone loved it & there was never any left..
P&P that does the processing near Shiloh makes great breakfast sausage (regular & spicy) & he is more than reasonable in price..


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I wanna make some chorizo out of a wild hog...but I have to shoot one first....lol


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i shot a young hot in texas one time that had a bad taste to it, the rest have been as good or better than domestic. but that one, yuck. little 40 lber too...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*all this talk about hogs....*

what about goats? i seen a huge buck on public land about 5 miles from camp!
did some work on the place, getting real excited about this fall....:darkbeer:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> what about goats? i seen a huge buck on public land about 5 miles from camp!
> did some work on the place, getting real excited about this fall....:darkbeer:


Why dont you post up some pics of the new camp/shop? Like ta see it.

We can fill up a couple pages talkling about camp, that would end the hog conversation for awhile anyway.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

the goats down my way are already sporting good horns....we had a really mild winter down here where I am


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> what about goats? I seen a huge buck on public land about 5 miles from camp!
> Did some work on the place, getting real excited about this fall....:darkbeer:


need pic's


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Come on---tease me with some pics-----of goats...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Come on---tease me with some pics.


Hers you TEASE


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Hers you TEASE


man everytime i see that pic..i wonder what huntnmuleys is looking at?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

da plane da plane


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

It only gets better-something for those guys to drool over.
I think we all need to go hunting-cabin fever is getting bad..


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> It only gets better-something for those guys to drool over.
> I think we all need to go hunting-cabin fever is getting bad..


I'm kinda having second thoughts about porkapalooza nowukey:.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I said pics of goats lol


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> It only gets better-something for those guys to drool over.
> I think we all need to go hunting-cabin fever is getting bad..


Does that room rent by the night or hour?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

You don't know how deep I had to dig on the internet to find that pic. I seen some thing that these eyes should not have seen.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Treasure Island room in Vegas & it was FREE for 4 nights!!!!!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

this is definitely going to be an interesting group of guys....lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

What happends in vegas supposed to stay in vegas. LOL


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> What happends in vegas supposed to stay in vegas. LOL


Aint no reason to keep a sexy body like that to himself.

Just keep your distance and dont get any ideas old man.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Aint no reason to keep a sexy body like that to himself.
> 
> Just keep your distance and dont get any ideas old man.


lol.....ya i don't want to be woke up to the noise of you knockn on heavens door.....ukey:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

FYI------ I will be packin!!!!!!:uzi:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not a believer of what happens at antelope camp stays at antelope camp....lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

popeye-what you gonna be packin. Maybe we should be careful of you.. Misfit-I agree, nothing is sacred in a hunting camp...

Wife in hosp. but hopefully get home today. She's endured so much in the last 2 1/2 years & now another set back.. Anyway, hope everyone gets drawn as I think we should all have a good time..


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hope your wife gets better real soon. We will keep both of you in our prayers.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

oh wow, hope your wife gets better fast!!! dang her and misfits sister, were not having a very good week are we?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just got her home. I'm still going Pig Hunting end of month but had to make arrangements for someone to stay with her & cut 2 days off my travel play time off.. 
Enjoy your life & family fellas cause these unexpected turns can change at any moment.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Hope your wife is doing better soon. My sister is getting a little better every day.

I think all this depressing stuff calls for another pig hunt with Mason


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Leaving for Shiloh first thing in the morning for a little off season pig stick'in. Sure hope the weather clears up and we dont end up hunting in the pouring rain all weekend. I had enough of the rain last year when it stormed on us, never seen water rise as fast as it did there.
Skeptic should be leaving later tomorrow afternoon and possibly meeting up with us at the hotel in Ada.

Wish us luck!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

little word of advice......if Kory decides to go after an animal with just his knife....DO NOT LET HIM


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> little word of advice......if Kory decides to go after an animal with just his knife....DO NOT LET HIM


Oh ya..... I'll get it on film.:smile:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

it will be a short film. they dont stand for this stuff.....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Illbucknut & Popeye hunting hogs at Shiloh in OK.. Sounds like they are under water & no let up in sight. I hope so, I'm headed that way in a week for Hogs & i've become a fair weather hunter in my old age....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*rivers elk*

almost done....a day or 2 more drying and then finish work!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

nice lookin mount.


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

nice looking taxi work


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

nice work Ronnie


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

sweet:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I just worked 25 hrs straight to get a boiler back on line so I got gas $$$ now to come and get it


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> I just worked 25 hrs straight to get a boiler back on line so I got gas $$$ now to come and get it


wow 25 hours straight! man i would be....lol...

it will be dry and ready to go home may 22nd....:darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

manboy said:


> wow 25 hours straight! man i would be....lol...
> 
> it will be dry and ready to go home may 22nd....:darkbeer:


Who's feet behind the sheet or are you mounting people legs now and you need to clean your garage out haha


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Who's feet behind the sheet or are you mounting people legs now and you need to clean your garage out haha


lol....if i cleaned the garage i wouldn't find anything....:teeth:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

7 hogs died this weekend.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> 7 hogs died this weekend.


sweet good job guys!!!


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Skeptic said:


> 7 hogs died this weekend.




*Any crossbow kills?*

:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

willie said:


> *Any crossbow kills?*
> 
> :wink:


Sure was and thanks again Willie! Let me know when we can get that thing back to ya! I'll post some pics tomorrow night once I have a chance to get caught up on some things.

7 hogs killed and none wounded! 

Friday afternoon I killed a 110 lb boar. That night Kevin killed a 140 lb boar with the crossbow. I killed a 90 lb sow. Chris killed a 70 lb sow. Joe killed a 310 lb sow..... Yes you read that correctly! Leroy shot a boar and lost it....until I found it the next morning hunting....dead but still warm!:shade: Saturday I killed another sow, I'll post pics and see if you guys can guess the weight of it. No hints Joe!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I cant get pics to load for some reason.:angry:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ILLbucknut said:


> I cant get pics to load for some reason.:angry:



Cuz you shoot Bow Tech.... :tongue:


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Skeptic said:


> Sure was and thanks again Willie! Let me know when we can get that thing back to ya! I'll post some pics tomorrow night once I have a chance to get caught up on some things.
> 
> 7 hogs killed and none wounded!
> 
> Friday afternoon I killed a 110 lb boar. That night Kevin killed a 140 lb boar with the crossbow. I killed a 90 lb sow. Chris killed a 70 lb sow. Joe killed a 310 lb sow..... Yes you read that correctly! Leroy shot a boar and lost it....until I found it the next morning hunting....dead but still warm!:shade: Saturday I killed another sow, I'll post pics and see if you guys can guess the weight of it. No hints Joe!


*That is cool!*

My congratulations to all and glad that it worked out for your brother.

I'll get with you on a day and time - possibly next week. The place will probably be the Burnt Prairie exit again.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> Cuz you shoot Bow Tech.... :tongue:


My Bowtech took care of the hog, I dont expect it to help with the pics.

Good one though.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> My Bowtech took care of the hog, I dont expect it to help with the pics.
> 
> Good one though.


Joe,
don't mind the "bowtech" jokes i cracked them all the time the last 2 years......and now i own another one! lol.....yep lets see if these mathews guys can catch the seep of my new destroyer 350! i should have it doing 330fps for the AT hunt!:darkbeer:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats on the new bow Ronnie. 

No more Limbsaver?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Congrats on the new bow Ronnie.
> 
> No more Limbsaver?


nope 1 shot out of this destroyer was all it took....just can't beleive this bow, when i shoot i can still see the target throught my sight housing...just smooth!!!!!love it!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

You're just getting all sorts of new toys, Ronnie.... A Camp, a taxi shop, a new bow..... I want your kind of money....lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have no idea how fast my new-old Darton is but really don't care. All I Gotta care about is I hit what I aim at.. New toys are always lots of fun though.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i can't say nothing been shooting the 350 for 2 months,it's really nice.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

started painting the room yesterday,be ready for a new face in a day or two.get 336fps outta the destroyer 350.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

a bow that fast is smooth and forgiving and quiet?


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> a bow that fast is smooth and forgiving and quiet?


It's a Bowtech!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I was willing to give up a little speed for quiet and smooth and forgiving with my Z7


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> I was willing to give up a little speed for quiet and smooth and forgiving with my Z7


z7 is a great bow.....be carefull on the giving up quiet...destroyer is very suprising......smooth what draw? come your a big guy...man up a little...lol


oh and by the way the destroyer was a gift!:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

my 70 pound draw on the Z7 feels about like 60 with the reverse assist...so I can be a tough guy without tearing my shoulder up....lol

I don't have a bowtech dealer anywhere near me, so I wasn't able to try one out. So, it's easier to make fun of you guys out of sheer ignorance because my shrink says I have issues....lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Misfit-If you Bowhunt, you have issues..We all be da same....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

lets see some photos of antelope camp.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> lets see some photos of antelope camp.!!!!!!!!!!


lol...funny you say this.....web site is online and almost ready.....



www.antelopevalleycamp.com


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> lol...funny you say this.....web site is online and almost ready.....
> 
> 
> 
> www.antelopevalleycamp.com


That's awesome Ronnie!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> lol...funny you say this.....web site is online and almost ready.....
> 
> 
> 
> www.antelopevalleycamp.com


Nice Job !!!
Great photos LOL


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks like ya have a good start Ronnie, great job.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Nice Job !!!
> Great photos LOL


i am on my way down to the camp today, i will get some more pics. last time i was there i seen a ton of goats, 2 real nice ones....i already named them......

1st. one....steak sandwich

2nd one....steak sandwich 2

lol....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> i am on my way down to the camp today, i will get some more pics. last time i was there i seen a ton of goats, 2 real nice ones....i already named them......
> 
> 1st. one....steak sandwich
> 
> ...


We are looking forward to seeing photos of camp.:thumbs_up


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> i am on my way down to the camp today, i will get some more pics. last time i was there i seen a ton of goats, 2 real nice ones....i already named them......
> 
> 1st. one....steak sandwich
> 
> ...


Those names sound pretty tasty Ronnie, I like'm.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Illbucknut-I guess we will be meeting real soon. looking forward to it. I'm outta here till next week. Gone Huntin


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Illbucknut-I guess we will be meeting real soon. looking forward to it. I'm outta here till next week. Gone Huntin


You'll have to put out with me too:wink:.....lookin' forward to meeting ya!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

page 7 and needs more elk photos :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Levi's wife had a little girl at 11:00 this morning! way to go levi....good thing she got her momma's looks!!!!




Levi is Brads younger brother......spot and stalk on AT:wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> Levi's wife had a little girl at 11:00 this morning! way to go levi....good thing she got her momma's looks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations to Levi


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Ronnie what the deal, Does the Goat camp need alot of work? I see you will not show us a picture?????


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Hey Ronnie what the deal, Does the Goat camp need alot of work? I see you will not show us a picture?????


well ya, it needs siding, insulation in the ceiling, new sheet rock on the walls, garbage hauled off.....i said i got a good deal not a new house...lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> well ya, it needs siding, insulation in the ceiling, new sheet rock on the walls, garbage hauled off.....i said i got a good deal not a new house...lol


 well better get a before and after pic's
Sounds like lots of work, Wish I was closer I help you out.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> well better get a before and after pic's
> Sounds like lots of work, Wish I was closer I help you out.


ya i got some pics already, its will be lots of work but it won't take long to do, i think 2 4 day weekends i will have it done....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm still planning on coming up early to help out with the last minute stuff, Ronnie


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ronnie your on the right track.can we still come out after jim shockey and all them famous people hunt with ya.after this elk hunt i'm may stick with the flat land hunting.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Ronnie the site looks awesome. My dad and I may have to come up rent it next yr from ya for a few days of goat chasing. I have had to let that ram head get kinda chewed on by the ants to get it ready to ship to should be an easy job for you. (The post office asked me to do it so its not leaking)


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice website Ronnie, seems like very reasonable rates for whats offered.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> ronnie your on the right track.can we still come out after jim shockey and all them famous people hunt with ya.after this elk hunt i'm may stick with the flat land hunting.


did u draw the elk tag? man that would be cool!!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

masonbanta said:


> Ronnie the site looks awesome. My dad and I may have to come up rent it next yr from ya for a few days of goat chasing. I have had to let that ram head get kinda chewed on by the ants to get it ready to ship to should be an easy job for you. (The post office asked me to do it so its not leaking)


sounds good, should be a fun time!





mjoe79 said:


> Nice website Ronnie, seems like very reasonable rates for whats offered.


 ya hoping to get the working man a spot to hunt and have a good time, to dang many high price guide lodges anymore!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Mason thinks it would be a romantic get away with his lover...don't be fooled Ronnie


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*sons goats*

A pic of my sons goats from last year. They were shot with a rifle in WY.
Also a pic of a few birds I had put into a table.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> Who's interested is some speed goat hunting? This is the Third Annual ARCHERY TALK ANTELOPE HUNT . Last year was my first time on the hunt. It was one of the best hunts I've been on. I got to meet several AT members and made some new friends.
> 
> THE HUNT DATES ARE AUGUST 15-21 2010
> 
> ...







if there is any spots i would like to go and take my son he is 13


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

dutch07 said:


> if there is any spots i would like to go and take my son he is 13


 SORRY Hate to say its full . we also all put in for the draw back in march.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> A pic of my sons goats from last year. They were shot with a rifle in WY.
> Also a pic of a few birds I had put into a table.


 Nice mounts Like the table


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ronnie we are doing otc co hunt.showed the woman camp and hinted at a october late hunt,she did the rolled eyes.maybe talk her into shooting also have to work on it.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> ronnie we are doing otc co hunt.showed the woman camp and hinted at a october late hunt,she did the rolled eyes.maybe talk her into shooting also have to work on it.


well good luck on the elk hunt...if you can get away with the late hutn look me up...lol


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

hey Ronnie - I just checked out your antelope camp website
well done!
looks like you're branching out in all the right directions


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

After 25 days into the season , Got the first Bird down. 9 5/8" beard and 7/8 spurs.

Mark the new call did the Job.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> After 25 days into the season , Got the first Bird down. 9 5/8" beard and 7/8 spurs.
> 
> Mark the new call did the Job.



Congrats:darkbeer:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice bird Mike, ya gonna mount it?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

congrats, Mike....I know you've worked hard for that bird


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

JG358 said:


> Congrats:darkbeer:


thanks



ILLbucknut said:


> Nice bird Mike, ya gonna mount it?


spurs to small



misfitmedic said:


> congrats, Mike....I know you've worked hard for that bird


ya been getting lazy and sleeping in. But made it up this morning


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Congrats 


Ronnie Matt will be in town Mon I told him give you notice when he leaves MT 
got a 5*8 trailer sucker better fit will this thing fit thru a door or am I going to pull the bay window :shade:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats Mike! Sure missed ya at Shiloh this year. I don't think I'll do any hunts next year due to buying some property here in IL.....but that's all subject to change:wink:. Maybe we can draw that elk tag next here.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Ronnie...have you eaten any of the chili yet.....?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

had one of the sales guys from lathropandsons come in the bow shop.got a appointment to go up(2hr away)and get fitted for some hanwags.talk about right place right time.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> had one of the sales guys from lathropandsons come in the bow shop.got a appointment to go up(2hr away)and get fitted for some hanwags.talk about right place right time.


what? chinese?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> Ronnie...have you eaten any of the chili yet.....?


oh ya! had burritoes the other night with green,....the red is real good but not quite warm enough for this New Mexico native....lol:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I didn't make it very hot cuz I figured we'd have old men and sissys on the hunt...lol I'll bring more up in August


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

All this talk about chili in camp is causing me to have flashes of Blazing Saddles in my head. For the love of everything holy, please tell me we have multiple facilities at camp?

The tent is sounding better and better...

Chris


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> I didn't make it very hot cuz I figured we'd have old men and sissys on the hunt...lol I'll bring more up in August


The hotter the better :darkbeer:.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll make the green and red chili hotter.....but I think someone else was going to bring chili


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Another Long beard falls this morning*

Well guys 
Filled my second tag this morning , nice bird 20lbs 10" beard. well looks like I taged out. Great morning !!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats Mike! Looks like you got this turkey killin thing DOWN!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats Mike!!!!


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> Well guys
> Filled my second tag this morning , nice bird 20lbs 10" beard. well looks like I taged out. Great morning !!!



Congrats:darkbeer:


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats Mike! Nice bird!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats Mike! Nice bird!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Another one down, congrats on tagging out Mike.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Super job Mike. I'm glad the call worked.

Pretty place you are hunting.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Congrats Mike! Looks like you got this turkey killin thing DOWN!





misfitmedic said:


> Congrats Mike!!!!





JG358 said:


> Congrats:darkbeer:





NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Congrats Mike! Nice bird!





ILLbucknut said:


> Another one down, congrats on tagging out Mike.


Thanks everyone Now its going to be along wait for the antelope hunt. That will be the next thing I get to kill ,or try to kill.



popeye77 said:


> Super job Mike. I'm glad the call worked.
> 
> Pretty place you are hunting.



call works good.LOL ya them photos are Just behind my house in the woods , about 40 yards out my back window.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Way to go on the bird Mike...that is something I plan one day to try.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

manboy said:


> oh ya! had burritoes the other night with green,....the red is real good but not quite warm enough for this New Mexico native....lol:darkbeer:


I'll make sure to have a supply of Habernero's when I come out this August:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

When is the drawing for Wyoming antelope? I'm tired of waiting...lol Is there a sneaky/backdoor way to check like you can in Colorado?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

misfitmedic said:


> When is the drawing for Wyoming antelope? I'm tired of waiting...lol Is there a sneaky/backdoor way to check like you can in Colorado?


well, we'll let ya backdoor manboy and hell probably give ya his tag, hows that for quick response...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

nooooooooooooooooooo....lol


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

huntnmuleys said:


> well, we'll let ya backdoor manboy and hell probably give ya his tag, hows that for quick response...


DAMN :mg:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

it just figures the one into gay midgets would be the first in the history of this thread to make a backdoor reference like that...lol

I don't think manboy would allow that backdooring anyway....I still owe him the deposit for my mounts


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> well, we'll let ya backdoor manboy and hell probably give ya his tag, hows that for quick response...


Are ya pimp'n Ronnie in your spare time these days? The pay must really suck!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I think the question is....does Ronnie know he's being pimped?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Man this thread just went to hell in a handbasket....ukey:. Too bad I'm gonna miss this hunt....with all the extra curricular activities to take place and all......


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> I think the question is....does Ronnie know he's being pimped?


wow! if i don't check this thread becuase of working on mounts for a couple hours and look what happens....Brad has a dream again.....ukey:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Headed to QC for black bear in 2 hours. First time hunting something to eat that could literally eat me. I was thinking bout going after one with just a knife. Anyone know if they have the same mind reading capabilities as rams?:noidea:


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> Headed to QC for black bear in 2 hours. First time hunting something to eat that could literally eat me. I was thinking bout going after one with just a knife. Anyone know if they have the same mind reading capabilities as rams?:noidea:


Use a spear for a little extra reach, haha. 

Good luck! Don't forget we're gonna need pics.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> When is the drawing for Wyoming antelope? I'm tired of waiting...lol Is there a sneaky/backdoor way to check like you can in Colorado?



Tentative draw date June 21 st results will be posted online June 30th 




Skeptic said:


> Man this thread just went to hell in a handbasket....ukey:. Too bad I'm gonna miss this hunt....with all the extra curricular activities to take place and all......



Good luck up there!!!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

manboy said:


> wow! if i don't check this thread becuase of working on mounts for a couple hours and look what happens....Brad has a dream again.....ukey:



hehehehe...he said mounts


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> hehehehe...he said mounts


Ya scaring me


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Good luck Kory. Hope ya get a big one.

Take lots of pics.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

speaking of mounts you ready to loose one on Monday he just called me a got the trailer in Big Timber not bad I get my elk brought to me for 180 bucks.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> speaking of mounts you ready to loose one on Monday he just called me a got the trailer in Big Timber not bad I get my elk brought to me for 180 bucks.


ya thats pretty good.....yep i will miss him....


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors (Feb 27, 2007)

Page 9, you wouldn't think this would be that far down with only 76 days away. I figured you guys would be more excited.:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

It fits it took me 2 hrs to get in thru the door jam


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> It fits it took me 2 hrs to get in thru the door jam


that can be kinda tricky ......lol

glad to see its home!


by the way Chris what a great 1st bull elk!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Notice I said door JAM pulled trim and everything to get it in a 1/2in bigger and it wasn't happening. 

THANK YOU for a mount that will give me a lifetime of memories.:darkbeer::darkbeer::rock::rock:





Got the rod out that sucker was in there! I going to trim it down a few inches it touches the ceiling when set up.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Notice I said door JAM pulled trim and everything to get it in a 1/2in bigger and it wasn't happening.
> 
> THANK YOU for a mount that will give me a lifetime of memories.:darkbeer::darkbeer::rock::rock:
> 
> ...


lol. i thought it would be real close.....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> It fits it took me 2 hrs to get in thru the door jam


I wish I had your problems...................:teeth:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I wish I had your problems...................:teeth:


lol...yep Mike missed bigger problems than that....lol:set1_rolf2:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Antelope valley camp*

WOW! i can't beleive how much interest it has gotten!!!! checkout the calender its got openings but not many left!



www.antelopevalleycamp.com

:darkbeer:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Glad to hear the season is booking up for ya Ronnie. I think you have more than fair prices and you offer meals and snacks which makes it easier on the hunters when they return to camp.

Now, how is this lodging biz. gonna effect your hunting season?


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

That's great Ronnie! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Glad to hear the season is booking up for ya Ronnie. I think you have more than fair prices and you offer meals and snacks which makes it easier on the hunters when they return to camp.
> 
> Now, how is this lodging biz. gonna effect your hunting season?


it will do the same as being a taxidermist,... my hunting gets put on the back burner...oh well it makes me enjoy getting to go even more!:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> lol...yep Mike missed bigger problems than that....lol:set1_rolf2:


Wise man shoot arrow .............and pray it finds it mark, I guess a clean miss was the best I could hope for. Now elk much Bigger ......... Wise man Much wiser..............:thumbs_up


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Elk*

:darkbeer:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Ronnie did a great job on him, looks real good on a pedistal.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I feel inferior all of a sudden...lol I'd be happy shooting a cow, let alone a stud like that bull


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

misfitmedic said:


> I feel inferior all of a sudden...lol I'd be happy shooting a cow, let alone a stud like that bull


Not bad for my 1st Elk haha but this guy is just a baby for the area I hunted you should have seen the herd bull a MONSTER


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I've shot 1 elk in my life....it was a cow during a late rifle season

But, I've only lived in CO for a couple years and still have yet to get one with my bow


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NICE!!!!!!


:greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

It took a little Kansas ******* ingenitutity to get it to stay on the pedestal


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> It took a little Kansas ******* ingenitutity to get it to stay on the pedestal


lol, ya that thing is got some leverage on that post! good job Chris!:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey Chris,
can you take a close up of the cedar base for the guys....:thumbs_up


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

close up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I talked to some nice lady in Wyoming yesterday about the antelope draw and posting and she said there's no chance of it getting done and posted early no matter how nicely I ask


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

oh no, that elk shrunk a ton!!!!! theres no way that hits 260 for book now?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

huntnmuleys said:


> oh no, that elk shrunk a ton!!!!! theres no way that hits 260 for book now?


Just over 3 day the post is bending I scared it was going to break. I am going to mount my turkey I have on the base with the deer and I am making one for the elk. I think I going to have to use a hedge post something that wont flex that about 70 pounds fulling down over a 3 foot area that alot of force


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Just over 3 day the post is bending I scared it was going to break. I am going to mount my turkey I have on the base with the deer and I am making one for the elk. I think I going to have to use a hedge post something that wont flex that about 70 pounds fulling down over a 3 foot area that alot of force


man i was afraid of that. 1st time i have used that type post on a mount that heavy. it is just crazy how much force it has!:sad:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have been busy at work and haven't been on here in awhile.

Has anyone heard from Kory and his bear hunt?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kory didn't get a bear. he saw a couple but was unable to get a shot from what he e-mailed me. Not much else except he said he had a good time.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

wow, it musta been tough hunting, kory , if unknown for anything else, ALWAYS shoots at something.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

It was fun....I had a Brad sized bear at 8 yds:wink: and a monsta at 15 yds....didn't get a shot on either one though. Met some good guys from this site and HBH though. Will probably go back next year. It was a much more relaxing hunt than I'm used to. Got to sleep in every day.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> It was fun....I had a Brad sized bear at 8 yds:wink: and a monsta at 15 yds....didn't get a shot on either one though. Met some good guys from this site and HBH though. Will probably go back next year. It was a much more relaxing hunt than I'm used to. Got to sleep in every day.


I think you did well Kory, no damaged trees, decoys, or ground blinds this trip.:wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey
Guys a week before the draw and two weeks before the results will be posted. I thinking they will post them early. sometime between June 21st and the 30th.:thumbs_up

Looks Like where going to figure on camping on puplic land where we did last year. Just wanted to post and get everyones blood pumping. Thats what its all about anyway.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

I am just going crazy waiting on this hunt. If I am not careful I am gong to be broke before we get the draw completed. With the early season deer hunt in California and the antelope in Wyoming I decided I needed a few dozen arrows, numerous broadheads, a spotting scope, new Eberlestock X2 pack, and who knows what else.

Anyone have any recent photos of the herd in the area? Also, if anyone has any info with respect to the area we will be staying/hunting, please PM me so that I can do a little research on my maps. I am planning on sitting at least a day or so in a blind (never done it before) if the weather conditions are right.

Enough for now, I have got to get back to work....

Chris


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

nexus said:


> I am just going crazy waiting on this hunt. If I am not careful I am gong to be broke before we get the draw completed. With the early season deer hunt in California and the antelope in Wyoming I decided I needed a few dozen arrows, numerous broadheads, a spotting scope, new Eberlestock X2 pack, and who knows what else.
> 
> Anyone have any recent photos of the herd in the area? Also, if anyone has any info with respect to the area we will be staying/hunting, please PM me so that I can do a little research on my maps. I am planning on sitting at least a day or so in a blind (never done it before) if the weather conditions are right.
> 
> ...


hey man, when the rain subsides (weve got pounded for a while now, but we needed it), ill try to get out and get some pics. im seeing lots of fawns, and some dandy bucks already. im pumped too. if i cant get out this coming weekend, i will shortly thereafter for sure.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I went out and looked in My area in CO and saw lots of fawns and good sized bucks this morning


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw one nice Antelope Buck today (Iowa).
I put my decoy together.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

how's that decoy look?


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> how's that decoy look?


Like an antalope  :wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

duh...LOL


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Mike....hve we put a plan together for food and everything and how it's going to work? Are we still having Ronnie's daughter doing it?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> Hey Mike....hve we put a plan together for food and everything and how it's going to work? Are we still having Ronnie's daughter doing it?


As of now no plan, Ronnie is she still Interested?


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

:dancing::dancing:Guys....I got good news and bad news.







Good news.......Looks like I'll be going back to work full time at the begining of August after being unemployed since Febuary.:dancing::dancing:






















Bad news...... I gotta cancel my Wyoming trip as of now. :sad:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> :dancing::dancing:Guys....I got good news and bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand Job has to come first.. WE will take care of your P&Y buck:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I know we have to work (unless retired) but that really sucks. I remember 1 time in all my years I had to cancel a trip & it is a bummer for sure...

I'll try & take lots of video & photos to share with you & Kory.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Draw's tomarrow results will be posted by the 30th at the latest, I would think they have them posted by end of next week:thumbs_up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> As of now no plan, Ronnie is she still Interested?


well she is now working a fulltime job at the hospital and going to school on days off, so she is going to have to much going on this fall to take time off for the hunt. 


antelope vally camo is sold, so its back to camping on public land for us. it worked out well before and should aagin. as Brad said it would be the AT hunt if we would move the camp.

i will have a freezer trailer for us to use, it will have racks in it. i will provite the freezer, anyone have a generator? 

also i am down to 1 camper that will sleep 2....plus me......i have some tents we could set......


Mike, should we start a gear list? like tables, i have 3 6' tables. laterns....a light system? showers? water jugs....many things to get togather...being most guys are new now....


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i got an email last night, unfortunately it looks like my hunter is 99% sure there not coming out this year (was looking forward to it so bummed), so i should be around a good bit. i can bring my camper and set a big tent, sleep 4 or 5 maybe. i have a solar shower too, we could make a shower (good idea i think), plus im pretty sure the one in my camper works. 

well get by, we always do lol.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> :dancing::dancing:Guys....I got good news and bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm taking this to mean that you don't need me to come pick you up in August??? 

Anyone else in the East that are near PA and want to car pool let me know. With gas prices expected to be high this fall carpooling would be nice. For reasons I will let you guys know about during the hunt, I refuse to fly for hunting trips anymore.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ronnie PM sent on freezer trailer 


I have the heated shower if someone wants to bring several water jugs.it runs on the little bottles of propane.

FOOD
As for food what do you guys want to do. I have no problem with everyone Just taken care of themselves. What do you guys think? another option would be for us to split into groups of 2 and each group provide a meal for one night.That way you would only have to cook one night and be on your own for breckfast and lunch.we will probally go out the first night to pizza barn so everyone can get to know each other.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

whitetail101 said:


> I'm taking this to mean that you don't need me to come pick you up in August???
> 
> Anyone else in the East that are near PA and want to car pool let me know. With gas prices expected to be high this fall carpooling would be nice. For reasons I will let you guys know about during the hunt, I refuse to fly for hunting trips anymore.


I know all about flying on hunting trips,thats how I put 12,000 miles on last year. Looks like i be doing it again next fall. 

I would have been looking for a carpool, But now I have a guy coming out with me to split the gas.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Freezer trailer

We have a choice with the freezer trailer. We can park it at camp and pitch in for gas to keep it cold or Ronnie's father might let us park it at his house. We have to kick in some cash like 10-15 eack( you will save that in ice alone) to pay for it running all week. His place is a little drive from camp. If I remember right its like 20 miles.what would you guys rather Do?


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I would like to kick in cash for the electricity. Better than buying ice. jmo


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll kick in $$ for the elec.. I have 2, 5 gal. water jugs I plan on bringing & I'm filling several gallon Milk jugs (frozen) to bring out. I have my own tent & camping gear (I travel light most of the time).

I do plan on bring a frozen BIG container of Buffalo Chili to share 1 day/evening whenever.

I'm also bringing a 2 wheel Deer hauler & some coolers.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> I'll kick in $$ for the elec.. I have 2, 5 gal. water jugs I plan on bringing & I'm filling several gallon Milk jugs (frozen) to bring out. I have my own tent & camping gear (I travel light most of the time).
> 
> I do plan on bring a frozen BIG container of Buffalo Chili to share 1 day/evening whenever.
> 
> I'm also bringing a 2 wheel Deer hauler & some coolers.


glad you mentioned it a game cart is so nice to have!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

This is the shower I have it works ok but water presure is low. But gets the job done. I bring it along and its tent shower house. there is also a truck stop with showers in town .i have it set up to hook to a 12 volt battery

http://www.zodi.com/web-content/Consumer/zodihottaphpshower.html


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Fyi*

The gas station in town has a truckstop shower for 5 bucks worked out well hit it once a week and good to goukey: unless you like showering with Brad.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

I am in for paying to have the freezer trailer set up off site. Looks like I will be picking up a tent or two and some camping supplies. 

Chris


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nexus said:


> I am in for paying to have the freezer trailer set up off site. Looks like I will be picking up a tent or two and some camping supplies.
> 
> Chris


Chris brad has a extra tent and camper, so if you dont have the stuff don't buy it for the hunt. I sure between all of us we can get you set up.:thumbs_up


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks. 

My biggest concern is cooking equipment. I already have a tent and can swing a few bags, large coolers, etc from off the boat... Also, really do not have any problem grabbing a few things if there is something the group needs like more water jugs, whatever...

I may also have access to a little Honda generator, just need to ask a friend of mine if he is going to be using out on his boat during the time of our hunt.

For you guys that have already done this, please let me know what I should plan on bringing.

Chris


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> glad you mentioned it a game cart is so nice to have!!!!


DEFINATELY! It was a life saver for me last year.....except on the 2 fawns that I just simply carried back to the truck.:wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok guys started this list if anyone thinks of anything I missed just add it in Take a look and if there something you have and like to bring sign up for it. I not sue what you guys want to do on food ,I like the idea of 2 guys cooking one meal for the trip . That would cover all the dinners. On you night you have to come in early and prepare the meal for the group.( but you only would have to one night ) Then we be on are own the rest of the time. How's that sound to everyone? Or we can try to find cook ,or just take care of our selfs . Any suggestions?
Just so you guys know there are no fire allowed at this time of year. I think the codes don't permit open fires until after labor day. So all are cooking will be done on propane 

As far as the frezer trailer,Ronnie is going to ask his Dad If we can park it there .We will all pitch in to cover the cost of that.That seems to be what most people want to do.



Portable shower and shower house (Mikedgates)
6 propane bottles for shower (Mikedgates)

folding tables (manboy)

generator

portable lighting system 

full size Gas grill

2 stand up propane burners with 
wok's or big pans

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more


hunter list 


mikedgates (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Ok guys started this list if anyone thinks of anything I missed just add it in Take a look and if there something you have and like to bring sign up for it. I not sue what you guys want to do on food ,I like the idea of 2 guys cooking one meal for the trip . That would cover all the dinners. On you night you have to come in early and prepare the meal for the group.( but you only would have to one night ) Then we be on are own the rest of the time. How's that sound to everyone? Or we can try to find cook ,or just take care of our selfs . Any suggestions?
Just so you guys know there are no fire allowed at this time of year. I think the codes don't permit open fires until after labor day. So all are cooking will be done on propane 

As far as the frezer trailer,Ronnie is going to ask his Dad If we can park it there .We will all pitch in to cover the cost of that.That seems to be what most people want to do.



Portable shower and shower house (Mikedgates)
6 propane bottles for shower (Mikedgates) MIke is there a way to use 5 gallon bottles?

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables

generator

portable lighting system 

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)
wok's or big pans

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....

hunter list 


mikedgates (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

MIke is there a way to use 5 gallon bottles?

No,beacue it take to small bottles at once . But it really dont burn as much gas as you would think , and I guy can take a shower with 3-5 gallons of water. The only downfall is water pressure is low, I did try hooking a bigger pump to it ,but then the water was flowing so fast the heater could not keep up. I thinking 6 bottles will do it. Last year I had 6 and was gone 6 weeks.Had plenty I been looking for one of those thing that you can refill the small bottles from a tank ,That would be the way to go.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got a 5 gallon solar shower. How will the mosquitos be up there that time of year? I see Thermocell is making a new lantern now and was wondering if that would be a good idea for the hunt. I also have a folding table I can bring and some 5 and 6 gallon water jugs


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I've got a 5 gallon solar shower. How will the mosquitos be up there that time of year? I see Thermocell is making a new lantern now and was wondering if that would be a good idea for the hunt. I also have a folding table I can bring and some 5 and 6 gallon water jugs


last year the mosquitos where bad when the wind was not blowing.

I put you down on the list for table and jugs ,if you want you can bring the shower as a back up.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok guys started this list if anyone thinks of anything I missed just add it in Take a look and if there something you have and like to bring sign up for it. I not sure what you guys want to do on food ,I like the idea of 2 guys cooking one meal for the trip . That would cover all the dinners. On you night you have to come in early and prepare the meal for the group.( but you only would have to one night ) Then we be on are own the rest of the time. How's that sound to everyone? Or we can try to find cook ,or just take care of our selfs . Any suggestions?
Just so you guys know there are no fire allowed at this time of year. I think the codes don't permit open fires until after labor day. So all are cooking will be done on propane 

As far as the frezer trailer,Ronnie is going to ask his Dad If we can park it there .We will all pitch in to cover the cost of that.That seems to be what most people want to do.



Portable shower and shower house (Mikedgates)
6 propane bottles for shower (Mikedgates) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one

generator( manboy)

portable lighting system 

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)
wok's or big pans

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs

hunter list 


mikedgates (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i am buying a generator today, found a 4000 on sale.....and its a 68db so not to loud, we cann charge batteries with it, run the light fixture, and keep the freezer trailer cold.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> i am buying a generator today, found a 4000 on sale.....and its a 68db so not to loud, we cann charge batteries with it, run the light fixture, and keep the freezer trailer cold.


That sound great , we can all pitch in on gas, Ronnie maybe we can load some ice in there from the store and sell it at the camp. That way people could buy it out of the trailer for there coolers. Just a idea .I know I buy a bag a day anyway Just to keep my drinks cold.


well looks like we got a generator ,Anyone handy and want to build some temp lighting?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

christmas lights....lol

l also have a 2 burner propane stove and a coffee percolator I'll bring


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

what about fires contained in a cast iron pit thingy with a lid.....? Would they be allowed since it wouldn't be an "open fire"? Ya gotta have a camp fire


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> what about fires contained in a cast iron pit thingy with a lid.....? Would they be allowed since it wouldn't be an "open fire"? Ya gotta have a camp fire


The way I understand it there are no campfires.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> The way I understand it there are no campfires.


correct....when the put a ban on "open fire" it means camp fires, charcoal fires, and even burning of a burn barrel for the people that live outside of town.....


so yes the only fire you can have is a propane fire......:thumbs_up


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

well that sucks....lol

I guess we'll all be sitting around the BBQ grill at night telling stories since we can't have a camp fire...lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*camp....*

here is a link to camp.....guys you can use this map for some scouting.....and you can change it to map, topo, or hybrid...works nice....use the plus and minus to scoll in and out....


http://mapper.acme.com/?ll=44.02101,-104.47151&z=18&t=H&marker0=44.02101,-104.47151,Clay Spur WY


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Ahhh...the sweeet sound of the 2 am train...check out that map...those are rail lines next to camp boys. I have a folding table, couple of 5 gallon water jugs, turkey fryer burner,20 pound propane tank and pot,bring your own chair, target,..I know I will forget something


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

boswhia said:


> Ahhh...the sweeet sound of the 2 am train...check out that map...those are rail lines next to camp boys. I have a folding table, couple of 5 gallon water jugs, turkey fryer burner,20 pound propane tank and pot,bring your own chair, target,..I know I will forget something


Oh ya some ear plugs for the train LOL 



Ok guys started this list if anyone thinks of anything I missed just add it in Take a look and if there something you have and like to bring sign up for it. I not sure what you guys want to do on food ,I like the idea of 2 guys cooking one meal for the trip . That would cover all the dinners. On you night you have to come in early and prepare the meal for the group.( but you only would have to one night ) Then we be on are own the rest of the time. How's that sound to everyone? Or we can try to find cook ,or just take care of our selfs . Any suggestions?
Just so you guys know there are no fire allowed at this time of year. I think the codes don't permit open fires until after labor day. So all are cooking will be done on propane 

As far as the frezer trailer,Ronnie is going to ask his Dad If we can park it there .We will all pitch in to cover the cost of that.That seems to be what most people want to do.



Portable shower and shower house (Mikedgates)
6 propane bottles for shower (Mikedgates) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)

portable lighting system 

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs



hunter list 
mikedgates (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

oh the train :zip: you can almost set a clock to that sucker every 45 min at 80mph and 100 cars long CHHHHHEEEEEEWWWW-CHHHHHEEEEEWWWWW


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Train... I Love Trains 

I will be bring an additional solar shower and water containers. I am still working on getting an additional small Honda generator from a friend. I will also bring the elk hamburger to make either burgers or burritos (elk meat, cheese, re-fried beans, chillies and salsa) for one night on that fancy grill. Leftovers are good for breakfast burritos, just scramble an egg to add to it.

Chris


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll bring a bunch of green chili and rice. Ahunter55 beat me to the red chili and I'm not goona turn down good buffalo meat. 

I also have a porta potty thingie with the double doodie bags I'm goona bring


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

2 wheel Deer hauler
2 large water Jugs 5 gals+ full of water (drinking or whatever)
Old time perculater coffee pot
Several Gallon jugs of good water (drinking or whatever)
Buffalo Chili for one meal for everyone (I'll make it in between hot & mild).

Everyone must be getting antsie...

I'll bring a couple extra chairs for camp.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I'll bring a bunch of green chili and rice. Ahunter55 beat me to the red chili and I'm not goona turn down good buffalo meat.
> 
> I also have a porta potty thingie with the double doodie bags I'm goona bring


I ate most of John's buffalo chili that he brought to the hog hunt, its some pretty good stuff.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Misfit-yea, good idea, we don't want to S--T where we Eat or eat where we S--T. Thanks for the plug on the Chili Joe. Sure wish you were going.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll bring a pop up shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper so we don't have to use a shower one

Bring your own toilet paper...lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> I'll bring a pop up shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper so we don't have to use a shower one
> 
> Bring your own toilet paper...lol


Anyone have a pic of the Kansas crapper from the 1st antelope hunt?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

we still need 

portable lighting system
wok's or big pans
cooking gear 
Big garbage bags 


As far as Bathroom I have a nice tree picked out 200 yards from camp. LOL 



From what I gather everyone Likes the idea of Just cooking one meal for the group?? Then we can take care of ourselfs the rest of the time , If that sounds good to everone let me know. Then I split us up into Groups of two for meals.really there is only 6 nights of meals and we will probally do pizza barn one night.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

me and (waterboy)

Plan on cooking up some nice antelope steaks on the grill, will have French fries and corn .will sign up for latter in the week to make sure we got some steaks .LOL


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

mikedgates said:


> From what I gather everyone Likes the idea of Just cooking one meal for the group?? Then we can take care of ourselfs the rest of the time , If that sounds good to everone let me know. Then I split us up into Groups of two for meals.really there is only 6 nights of meals and we will probally do pizza barn one night.


That sounds like the best idea. I was planning to bring random snack type things to share and granola bar and pop tarts and stuff like that....quick grab and go stuff

I have a couple lanterns I can bring too


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> we still need
> 
> portable lighting system (manboy) i will get this made up, i will have a generator also.....
> wok's or big pans 1 wok...(manboy)
> ...



i like this 1 night each thing, seems to work very well if the guys come in early, loose 4 hours hunt time to gain early meal that they don't have to cook each night....:slice:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

can we get the pizza place in town to deliver to GPS coordinates? LOL


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> can we get the pizza place in town to deliver to GPS coordinates? LOL


You do not want to dp that.....that is a place you MUST go if your in the area. Brother and I will go at least once when we are there in Oct.:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

is there a place in town that we'd be able to dump trash from the camp? It's not going to be a good idea to be letting it pile up at camp


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

still need 
cooking gear 
Big garbage bags 

Ok guys started this list if anyone thinks of anything I missed just add it in Take a look and if there something you have and like to bring sign up for it. I not sure what you guys want to do on food ,I like the idea of 2 guys cooking one meal for the trip . That would cover all the dinners. On you night you have to come in early and prepare the meal for the group.( but you only would have to one night ) Then we be on are own the rest of the time. How's that sound to everyone? Or we can try to find cook ,or just take care of our selfs . Any suggestions?
Just so you guys know there are no fire allowed at this time of year. I think the codes don't permit open fires until after labor day. So all are cooking will be done on propane 

As far as the frezer trailer,Ronnie is going to ask his Dad If we can park it there .We will all pitch in to cover the cost of that.That seems to be what most people want to do.



Portable shower and shower house (Mikedgates)
6 propane bottles for shower (Mikedgates) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs


Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.
sun 15th chili night misfitmedic & ahunter55
mon 16th Nexus & escrow ????????
tues 17th whitetale101 & NJRUTNSTRUT?????
wed 18th popeye & Boswhi ?????
thur 19th Hunt & manboy ?????
Fri 20th Mikedgates & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

some people will be leaving saturday so will will not plan a meal for that night there should be left overs for the ones that stay .

Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 



hunter list 
mikedgates (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

hey mike...I'll still have green chili and rice prepared up to use another night if you want to switch Me out for a different night or I'll just give it to someone else for their night to cook....someone mentioned burritos

I have another porta solar shower we can use too and a couple more lanterns


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> hey mike...I'll still have green chili and rice prepared up to use another night if you want to switch Me out for a different night or I'll just give it to someone else for their night to cook....someone mentioned burritos
> 
> I have another porta solar shower we can use too


ok I move you to another group and differnt night

does that work better?? below


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

still need 
cooking gear 
Big garbage bags 

Ok guys started this list if anyone thinks of anything I missed just add it in Take a look and if there something you have and like to bring sign up for it. I not sure what you guys want to do on food ,I like the idea of 2 guys cooking one meal for the trip . That would cover all the dinners. On you night you have to come in early and prepare the meal for the group.( but you only would have to one night ) Then we be on are own the rest of the time. How's that sound to everyone? Or we can try to find cook ,or just take care of our selfs . Any suggestions?
Just so you guys know there are no fire allowed at this time of year. I think the codes don't permit open fires until after labor day. So all are cooking will be done on propane 



Portable shower and shower house (Mikedgates)
6 propane bottles for shower (Mikedgates) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs


Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.
sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55
mon 16th Nexus & escrow ????????
tues 17th whitetale101 & NJRUTNSTRUT?????
wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi chili and ???
thur 19th Hunt & manboy ?????
Fri 20th Mikedgates & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

some people will be leaving saturday so will will not plan a meal for that night there should be left overs for the ones that stay .

Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 



hunter list 
mikedgates (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I heard someone mention a 3D shoot before the hunt starts somewhere near by. Is anyone goona go to it?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

actually, the 3d shoot is the next weekend, the 21 and 22...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

then I got some wrong information...lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> actually, the 3d shoot is the next weekend, the 21 and 22...


Thats better yet ,I stay and shoot with ya.

Hey brad how many beds in the camper of yours?


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Escrow and I will bring the elk hamburger and do burritos one night. Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa. Build your own out of the pans. 

We will also bring some snack foods for mornings and putting in the packs for the day's hunt.

Chris


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I am so friggin anxious about this hunt. It's going to be awesome!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Thats better yet ,I stay and shoot with ya.
> 
> Hey brad how many beds in the camper of yours?



ya the shoot is the weekend after the season opener, much better this way....



beds? whats that? lol......:mg:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i will get with HUNT about our meal, i am thinking maybe antelope steak sandwich? :shade:


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

nexus said:


> Escrow and I will bring the elk hamburger and do burritos one night. Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa. Build your own out of the pans.
> 
> We will also bring some snack foods for mornings and putting in the packs for the day's hunt.
> 
> Chris


I'll bring the Haberneros


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

still need 
cooking Utensils 
Big garbage bags for the week 
paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week .



Just so you guys know there are no fire allowed at this time of year. I think the codes don't permit open fires until after labor day. So all are cooking will be done on propane 



Portable shower and shower house (Mikedgates)
6 propane bottles for shower (Mikedgates) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs


Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17th whitetale101 & NJRUTNSTRUT?????

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi chili and ???

thur 19th Hunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich

Fri 20th Mikedgates & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

some people will be leaving saturday so will will not plan a meal for that night there should be left overs for the ones that stay .

Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 



hunter list 
mikedgates (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll take care of the cookware. I also have another turkey fryer burner and big pot if needed.

Also have at least one water jug.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> I'll take care of the cookware. I also have another turkey fryer burner and big pot if needed.
> 
> Also have at least one water jug.


ya bring along that extra turkey fryer you never know.

you going to fly or drive? whitetail101 is looking for someone to car pool with.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

still need 

Big garbage bags for the week 
paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week .



Just so you guys know there are no fire allowed at this time of year. I think the codes don't permit open fires until after labor day. So all are cooking will be done on propane 



cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (Mikedgates)
6 propane bottles for shower (Mikedgates) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug

Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17th whitetale101 & NJRUTNSTRUT?????

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi chili and ???

thur 19th Hunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich

Fri 20th Mikedgates & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

some people will be leaving saturday so will will not plan a meal for that night there should be left overs for the ones that stay .

Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 



hunter list 
mikedgates (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I worked a little magic and now I'm back in.

I will bring:
Paper plates
paper towels
2 lanterns
6 small colman bottles for the shower
Large trash bags

I might not have as much cash as I planned on, but I'm gonna make this hunt happen.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Had to move a few names so people will be cooking with there car pool buddies Did add saturday back in because we seem to have enought in the group to cover it. I know some guys will leave that morning.


mikedgates said:


> still need
> 
> Big garbage bags for the week
> paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week .
> ...


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

whitetail101.... your carpooling partner is back, we'll talk about where to meet some.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ok I get this right yet people coming and going so fast I cant keep up.
still need

Big garbage bags for the week 
.



Just so you guys know there are no fire allowed at this time of year. I think the codes don't permit open fires until after labor day. So all are cooking will be done on propane 


paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)


cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (Mikedgates)
6 propane bottles for shower (Mikedgates) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug

Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17th (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi chili and ???

thur 19th Hunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich

Fri 20th Mikedgates & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st whitetail101 & ILLbucknut



Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 



hunter list 
mikedgates (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
huntnmuleys(x)
ILLbucknut(x)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> whitetail101.... your carpooling partner is back, we'll talk about where to meet some.


man real glad to see you back in.....you need to try this spot and stalk goat hunt, it is a blast!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

changed a few days to work with peoples travel plans


mikedgates said:


> ok I get this right yet people coming and going so fast I cant keep up.
> still need
> 
> Big garbage bags for the week
> ...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like we have all the things on the list covered. Is there anything else you guys can think of that we might need or you want to bring???




Just so you guys know there are no fire allowed at this time of year. I think the codes don't permit open fires until after labor day. So all are cooking will be done on propane 

Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)


cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (Mikedgates)
6 propane bottles for shower (Mikedgates) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug

Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut???

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi chili and ???

thur 19th Hunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich

Fri 20th Mikedgates & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????



Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 



hunter list 
mikedgates (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
huntnmuleys(x)
ILLbucknut(x)


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Mesh clothing ?? any of you guys now where to get this stuff? Last year I used the cabelas stuff it was nice but its made of cotton, I need something that is made more like the under armor stuff. that will not absorb moister. any ideas??


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I will be bringing 
at least 2 Water Jugs plus several gal. Jugs all good for drinking.
2 wheel Deer hauler
coffee pot
heavy duty Paper Bowls & plates, plastic spoons, plastic cups
I'll have some extra cook utensils also
I love Bologna so I will have PLENTY for sandwiches & I'll have mustard, lettuce for those who want Bologna sandwiches till it's gone.
Plenty of Buffalo Chili for 1 good meal for everyone-crackers & bread.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I will be bringing
> at least 2 Water Jugs plus several gal. Jugs all good for drinking.
> 2 wheel Deer hauler
> coffee pot
> ...


I'll scratch paper plates then. I will still bring plastic forks & knives.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Joe-yea, save your $$$. Glad your going-this old man needs a good pair of eyes to use sometimes...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm bringing a little 2 burner stove too and a small percolator and another solar shower. I'll bring some drinking water too for coffee, since I like me some coffee. I've got some smaller pots and pans that I use for camping that go well on the stove and some utencils.

I've got some breakfast sausage I made out of deer/elk/antelope/lamb/pork that I'll bring too if someone wants to use it for their meal one night or we can use it for breakfast. I'll cook it ahead of time and pack it like that so it's easier to use.

Welcome back, Joe


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

GOOD NEWS GUYS 


I been talking to tony from bowarmory . He has offered to sponser the antelopehunt. where still working out the details But good things are to come.

Show are support and hit his website and vote for the 2011 calendar GIRL . I already got my vote in

http://www.bowarmory.com/





Its going to be a great HUNT


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> GOOD NEWS GUYS
> 
> 
> I been talking to tony from bowarmory . He has offered to sponser the antelopehunt. where still working out the details But good things are to come.
> ...



Tony is a good people, talked to him several times. Bowarmory.com is sponsoring our A/T hog hunt also.
We need to get a bow in his hand somehow. :thumbs_up


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

get him in on this hunt too...lol

and have him bring calendar girls


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

hey Mike...did the earth move for you? LOL

I heard about your earthquake


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> hey Mike...did the earth move for you? LOL
> 
> I heard about your earthquake


Earthquake ??? news to me. about 12 years ago we had a earthquake. I woke up to the desk banging on the wall. had a glass of water next to the bed. I could not understand why the water had waves in it.scared the crap out of me.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

it was a 5.5 centered in Lake Champlain. They felt it in Rochester and shortsville and palmyra and all over the area


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> it was a 5.5 centered in Lake Champlain. They felt it in Rochester and shortsville and palmyra and all over the area


well i missed this one


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> well i missed this one


Yah.........that happens when ya get up there in age.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like we have all the things on the list covered. Is there anything else you guys can think of that we might need or you want to bring???




Just so you guys know there are no fire allowed at this time of year. I think the codes don't permit open fires until after labor day. So all are cooking will be done on propane 

Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)


cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug

Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut???

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi chili and ???

thur 19th Hunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich

Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????



Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 



hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
huntnmuleys(x)
ILLbucknut(x)


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Well if you guys are wondering I now have a much more fitting sreen name. 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY

seems my real name was not such a good idea with some of the wack-o's out there.LOL


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone going to be in town on the afternoon of August 13th? Escrow and I are leaving the morning of the 12th for our drive from Californistan and should get in sometime on the 13th. If anyone is going to be around, we would like to get camp started and get out and about on the morning of the 14th to find a couple waterholes and places to set up some blinds.

Chris


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ILLbucknut said:


> Yah.........that happens when ya get up there in age.


I guess at his age all that moves for him are his bowels when he's had enough prune juice....lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I will be there b/4 the 13th. Let me know where you want to meet up as I plan on doing the same. I may get there the 10th or 11th.
Reason is, I'll be 4 hours that way on the 8th & have no reason to come back home 2 days & then leave again over the same roads. You can do that when your retired. I may just puddle jump on up that way since i've never been that way b/4. Anyway-I will be there early.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm still wishing I could have gotten in on this one

seems every year (except for the first) I've been all booked up with too much other stuff to do

this year is just the same - but one of these days I'll be back!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I can be there early too


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nexus said:


> Anyone going to be in town on the afternoon of August 13th? Escrow and I are leaving the morning of the 12th for our drive from Californistan and should get in sometime on the 13th. If anyone is going to be around, we would like to get camp started and get out and about on the morning of the 14th to find a couple waterholes and places to set up some blinds.
> 
> Chris


I be comeing in afterdark on the 13th. Where leaveing the 12th but its about 27 hours on the road. maybe we can get ahunter55 or ronnie to put something out on the highway for us to find camp. 



misfitmedic said:


> I guess at his age all that moves for him are his bowels when he's had enough prune juice....lol


Bow arm still works pretty good


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Big the new screename Mike, fits ya well.

I am willing to leave whenever. I need to find out when whitetail101 will be picking me up. Hopefully he will plan on picking me up sometime on the morning of Friday the 13th.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hwy marker....


believe it or not Mike the gravel road now has a road sign! but i will tie on some marker rope for everyone. i will seting up my camper on thursday 12th....

manboy plans
1. set camp the 12th
2. be back the 13th evening stay till the evening the 15th
3. work the morning of the 16th
4. hunt 16th evening through the 18th
5.work 19th and morning of the 20th.
hunt afternoon 20th-22nd....


2009 hunt i said i would kill my buck on sunday....this year i just have a goal of 75" buck or better so i am not going to pick the day...lol:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*road marker*

guys here is a map of the road to take to camp, off of hwy 16 west of newcastle......B is the turn and north of it is A =camp


http://mapper.acme.com/?ll=44.00405...=43.99379,-104.47070,3.2 km S of Clay Spur WY


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> hwy marker....
> 
> 
> believe it or not Mike the gravel road now has a road sign! but i will tie on some marker rope for everyone. i will seting up my camper on thursday 12th....
> ...


thought you sold your fifth wheel??


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

changed manboy and hunt to the 17th so it works better with manboy plan


Looks like we have all the things on the list covered. Is there anything else you guys can think of that we might need or you want to bring???




Just so you guys know there are no fire allowed at this time of year. I think the codes don't permit open fires until after labor day. So all are cooking will be done on propane 

Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)


cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug

Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi chili and ???

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut???


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????



Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 



hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
huntnmuleys(x)
ILLbucknut(x)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> thought you sold your fifth wheel??


i did i bought a older 1988 24ft pull camper........



road sign is "clay spur"


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> i did i bought a older 1988 24ft pull camper........
> 
> 
> 
> road sign is "clay spur"


pm sent


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 51 days


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Big the new screename Mike, fits ya well.
> 
> I am willing to leave whenever. I need to find out when whitetail101 will be picking me up. Hopefully he will plan on picking me up sometime on the morning of Friday the 13th.


I am planning on leaving here after work on Thursday, which means I will leave here at 4:30 PM and should arrive at your place at 5 am on the 13th.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I added our meal plans, hope it's o.k. with everyone.



NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> changed manboy and hunt to the 17th so it works better with manboy plan
> 
> 
> Looks like we have all the things on the list covered. Is there anything else you guys can think of that we might need or you want to bring???
> ...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I wonder where you got all that pork from...LOL


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I wonder where you got all that pork from...LOL


The only place I do my pork shopping at..................Shiloh.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't wait till May. I got my packet from them today


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I can't wait till May. I got my packet from them today


I need to check my mail.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

man i wish they would get the draw results posted!!!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 50 days!!


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm counting down to the day I leave.....so only 47 more days for me. :teeth:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

hey Mike...let's get together while I'm home next month and grab a cup of coffee or something


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

48 days for me!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> hey Mike...let's get together while I'm home next month and grab a cup of coffee or something


bring you bow we can shoot 3-d


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

:darkbeer:going south today, hope to get some good pics for you guys....love to see how the horn growth is coming along!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 49 days


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Picked up a small generator from a friend for the trip - a Honda 2K. Should help out a little for power.

Used the old Google maps and an overlay program that shows all types of public lands to try and find some waterholes. On Google there is water everywhere on the surrounding public lands. How dry was the area last year? 

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

anyone bringing targets for practice in camp? I've got a yellow fieldpoint target I can bring


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Bringing a river bottom buck painted like an antelope and should be able to bring another yellow jacket bag target.


----------



## bowmeister (Jun 30, 2004)

Is there any room on the backup list?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bowmeister said:


> Is there any room on the backup list?


Sorry, we all put in for the draw back in march.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

sure wish I coulda made it work out this year......good luck fellas! I'll definately be wishing I was there that week.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah Cory I was hoping you would be there to give us pointers on packing antelope in a 10 gallon cooler..still makes me laugh when I think of that


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

talked to Boswhia, my dinner partner, and we talked about doing the green chili and rice with some 'smokies', or if tags are getting filled, running into town and getting some produce and doing ka bobs


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> talked to Boswhia, my dinner partner, and we talked about doing the green chili and rice with some 'smokies', or if tags are getting filled, running into town and getting some produce and doing ka bobs


Kabobs rubbed with olive oil, sprinkled with garlic powder & lemon pepper....... sounds good for breakfast this morning.







Oh..46 days


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

sounds good anytime....lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

48 days


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone else corpooling becides whitetail101 and I?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)


cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug

Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????



Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 



hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
huntnmuleys(x)
ILLbucknut(x)


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

this is going to be a friggin awesome time!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

How bad are the mosquitos and flying critters going to be up there for the hunt? Is a thermocell going to be a good thing?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

some years not bad, last year TERRIBLE!! i would definelty bring a thermacell, if ya dont need it thats cool, but if ya do......


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

cool...thanks


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

47 days


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Anyone else corpooling becides whitetail101 and I?


me and Waterboy are carpooling also


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

45 days, slowest 45 days of the year (becides the day before IL opener).


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Draw results posted.....*

JUNE 29TH AT 8:OO AM.........:darkbeer:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Good luck to all the teams, hope everyone draws.


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*Wow*

Looks like I have missed alot. I have been gone to Hawaii for a week and when I got back I missed 4 pages of posts. 

I will be bringing a 14x16 wall tent we can use for eating, along with my backpacking tent for sleeping. Thought about pulling my camper but with the price of gas I can sleep in my backpacking tent. Also will have with a propane lantern, 2 burner stove, If another generator is needed let me know I can bring one.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

HUNT said:


> Looks like I have missed alot. I have been gone to Hawaii for a week and when I got back I missed 4 pages of posts.
> 
> I will be bringing a 14x16 wall tent we can use for eating, along with my backpacking tent for sleeping. Thought about pulling my camper but with the price of gas I can sleep in my backpacking tent. Also will have with a propane lantern, 2 burner stove, If another generator is needed let me know I can bring one.


Extra generator might not be a bad idea. I dont wanna think about the meat lost if the generator went out for some unknown reason and did'nt have a back-up.


BTW, welcome back Hunt.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey, if the generator or freezer ends up dead, i have a big one here at my house we cant get the meat into. its only a half hour from camp. well be ok.

im thinking i might try to go get some antelope pics later today...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

are you goona camp and hang out with us, Brad?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im off the weekend u get there, will hunt sunday, then work 4 days. off 7 after that, so anyone still around will get a good ol fashioned dose of huntnmuleys. 
unless i draw area 61 antelope tomorrow. its a trophy area across the state, and if i manage that my 7 off will be there. ill be around the opening weekend either way though im pretty sure....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Game cart*

Any one else got a game Cart ? I know ahunter55 is bringing one ,but we could use 2-3. If no body has one maybe I buy one.


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*cart*

I can bring one


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> I can bring one


great!! , it will be nice to have a extra if someone gets a goat down way off a road.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt )

Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)


cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more 

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug

Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????



Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 



hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
huntnmuleys(x)
ILLbucknut(x)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

as long as im there, ill have my game cart too. goes without saying!!!! those things are life savers, unless your kory and just shoot one the size of my cat....


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Take some warm cloths it get's cold at night. Poor Steve about froze in his superman sleeping bag.Be ready to shoot in the wind and for you guys that live where it is calm I am taking 30+mph in the wide open.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Game carts
> (ahunter55)
> (Hunt )
> 
> ...


Sorry guys, I haven't been around much. If there is anything elae that needs brought to camp, let me know.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Any one else got a game Cart ? I know ahunter55 is bringing one ,but we could use 2-3. If no body has one maybe I buy one.


I'll bring one too.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Wind? There is no wind in the prairie what are you guys talking about.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

I will be bringing an extra generator (Honda 2K), a solar shower, and some water (3-4 five-gallon containers).

Anything else?

Chris


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I cant think of anything else


Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(huntnmuleys)

Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)


cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)(POPEYE)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????



Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 



hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
huntnmuleys(x)
ILLbucknut(x)


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

who woulda thunk we'd all be this organized?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> who woulda thunk we'd all be this organized?


I am sure we forgot something .......LOL


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

newyorkhillbilly said:


> i am sure we forgot something .......lol


extra arrows??????


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*Stuff*

dice, playing cards, cash, beer, booze, ear plugs, high rubber boots(for all the bull that will pile up), 

Dont forget to bring a bow and a few arrows

:darkbeer::jam::band:


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

HUNT said:


> dice, playing cards, cash, beer, booze, ear plugs, high rubber boots(for all the bull that will pile up),
> 
> Dont forget to bring a bow and a few arrows
> 
> :darkbeer::jam::band:


Those rubber boots work good to hold the sheep's legs if you tuck your pants in...never seen it done...just saying


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

thats disgusting, eh.....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> extra arrows??????


wise guy ................LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

46 Days left 

2 1/2 hours draw results will be posted


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Less than 1/2 hour.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

its posted now....

i wont be with ya!! i got my 61 trophy antelope tag!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I just checked my group has tags

Group 1
mikedgates (X) Group leader(applied)

Hunt (x) (applied)

NJRUTNSTRUT(x)Applied)

boswhia (x)(applied)




YAHOO!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> its posted now....
> 
> i wont be with ya!! i got my 61 trophy antelope tag!!!!


Theres bigger ones out there than you got last year. LOL well wish we had you on the hunt But glad you got the tag you want.:thumbs_up


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> its posted now....
> 
> i wont be with ya!! i got my 61 trophy antelope tag!!!!


Congrats Brad, wish ya luck on a trophy.


----------



## Skewerer (Nov 8, 2006)

*Good Luck!*

Not sure what unit ya'll will be hunting, but a buddy and I just found out we drew unit 32 just south of Casper. It will be our first time doing the antelope thing, and it will be DIY. Looks like ya'll have a good group. Good luck! :thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

DRAW RESULTS POSTED



http://gf.state.wy.us/DrawResults/frmSearch.aspx



Lets here from you guys, my group is good to go.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Escrow (Damon) and I are in, no problems.

Chris


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Congrats Brad. Go shoot a big one!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I drew


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds like all groups got drawn, that great.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Sounds like all groups got drawn, that great.


yep all drew tags....man this is going to be a great time!!!!:darkbeer:




oh and i drew my normel elk tag....NOTHING!!!! again no elk draw for me...:thumbs_do


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

come down to Colorado and hunt elk


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I drew mine....woooohoooo:shade:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> come down to Colorado and hunt elk


you got some elk that need killing LOL


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> you got some elk that need killing LOL


:set1_thinking::nod:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

JG358 said:


> :set1_thinking::nod:



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> you got some elk that need killing LOL


:angel::angel: Pick me......


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Speaking of elk, if it is alright with everyone, I would like to bring a friend as a non-hunter to camp. Randy runs a place in Nebraska that I have hunted elk on for the last year or so and he is interested in maybe having an AT hunt in the future. I posted about his ranch earlier this year and several of you PM'ed me for details. 

Randy is not a bowhunter and wants to just check it out and see if this type of hunt will work on his property. My hope is I can get an AT elk hunt organized or OK'ed by him for later this year (have to get a good herd count).

If anyone has any objections, please do not hesitate to post or PM me. I am really looking forward to the antelope trip and do not want this to cause any waves. I have already let him know that I had to get the OK from everybody before I would take him.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nexus said:


> Speaking of elk, if it is alright with everyone, I would like to bring a friend as a non-hunter to camp. Randy runs a place in Nebraska that I have hunted elk on for the last year or so and he is interested in maybe having an AT hunt in the future. I posted about his ranch earlier this year and several of you PM'ed me for details.
> 
> Randy is not a bowhunter and wants to just check it out and see if this type of hunt will work on his property. My hope is I can get an AT elk hunt organized or OK'ed by him for later this year (have to get a good herd count).
> 
> ...


 Bring Him along we can make a camp cook out of him. LOL
Is he going to do some filming?

Sure Like to see A/T elk hunt .


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Once I'm more confident in my elk hunting skills and areas, I'd love to put together an elk hunt, since we have OTC tags and a good long season


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> as long as im there, ill have my game cart too. goes without saying!!!! those things are life savers, *unless your kory and just shoot one the size of my cat*....


I bet your cat is bigger than this little piggy I shot!:tongue:








How bout these little froggies I recurved:wink:








Taste of baby antelope anyone?:darkbeer:








If you thought that was small, look at this world record pigmy antelope that Mike shot









And a couple of game carts in action. I wouldn't go without one! Should have at least one per truck IMO.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Sure Like to see A/T elk hunt .


We did one in 06 on public land. Had 9 guys going...and just 2 of us showed up:thumbs_do. There was no money tied up so it was easy for guys to back out at the last minute.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> We did one in 06 on public land. Had 9 guys going...and just 2 of us showed up:thumbs_do. There was no money tied up so it was easy for guys to back out at the last minute.


ya i think we should do a at elk hunt in 2011......lets do it who's in?




oh and game carts yes for the $60.00 ....one per truck is a good idea....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Bring Him along we can make a camp cook out of him. LOL
> Is he going to do some filming?
> 
> Sure Like to see A/T elk hunt .


mmmm? i didn't know we spelled camp ^^%%& that way....lol....

sounds like a good deal!:darkbeer:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd definately be in for a 2011 elk hunt.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

nexus said:


> Speaking of elk, if it is alright with everyone, I would like to bring a friend as a non-hunter to camp. Randy runs a place in Nebraska that I have hunted elk on for the last year or so and he is interested in maybe having an AT hunt in the future. I posted about his ranch earlier this year and several of you PM'ed me for details.
> 
> Randy is not a bowhunter and wants to just check it out and see if this type of hunt will work on his property. My hope is I can get an AT elk hunt organized or OK'ed by him for later this year (have to get a good herd count).
> 
> ...



Maybe we could discuss this elk hunt at the antalope hunt.


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

I would love to go antelope hunting, my dream hunt


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

ILLbucknut said:


> I'd definately be in for a 2011 elk hunt.


+100000000!

I was on the waiting list for the antelope hunt, so I made other plans. Then a spot opened up and it was too late. I would definitely do an elk hunt next year. :darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Gig49 said:


> I would love to go antelope hunting, my dream hunt


Just a plane ride away.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I bet your cat is bigger than this little piggy I shot!:tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that one of those pay buy the pound pigs............LOL 

Must have been a good tender snack !!


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like we all made the draw:smile:

I am looking forward to this hunt, both as a chance to try out my 2009 Xforce on something other than foam and to meet a good group of guys.

To the gentleman who like to shoot the baby ones, if I happen to call you Doug, don't take offense. My friend Doug who I hunt with regularly here in PA has taken a liking to shooting the rather small ones...LOL. His record is a 25 lb whitetail this past rifle season.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

whitetail101 said:


> Looks like we all made the draw:smile:
> 
> I am looking forward to this hunt, both as a chance to try out my 2009 Xforce on something other than foam and to meet a good group of guys.
> 
> To the gentleman who like to shoot the baby ones, if I happen to call you Doug, don't take offense. My friend Doug who I hunt with regularly here in PA has taken a liking to shooting the rather small ones...LOL. His record is a 25 lb whitetail this past rifle season.


I take it your referring to me? I will not be there this year so call me Doug all you want.

Regarding an AT elk hunt. I'd be REAL particular who I'd go with on something like that again, and I think a smaller group would be better than bigger. Hopefully Mike and I draw next year and I won't have to worry about it.:darkbeer:


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm telling you all right now, if it is a legal 'lope and it is in range I am flingin' an arrow at it. I am so jacked to get a shot at one of these things, I have always thought they were the coolest animals since I first saw them in the wild in 1976. Also, I may catch hell with the wife, but I am mounting mg: keep it clean) the first one with horns regardless of score.

Chris

P.S. I am addicted to elk hunting - I'm in.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

nexus said:


> I'm telling you all right now, if it is a legal 'lope and it is in range I am flingin' an arrow at it. I am so jacked to get a shot at one of these things, I have always thought they were the coolest animals since I first saw them in the wild in 1976. Also, I may catch hell with the wife, but I am mounting mg: keep it clean) the first one with horns regardless of score.
> 
> Chris
> 
> P.S. I am addicted to elk hunting - I'm in.


You sound like me:wink:. I wish you luck and hope that you don't have to run yours down on foot and tackle it like I did the first year. Make sure to have a sharp knife on hand at all times.:slice:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

looks like we better not have a smallest antelope pool going...lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I will have a game cart that anyone can use while I'm there. 
looking forward to this hunt for sure.

Brad-hope you nail a big one.. Wouldn't it be a pisser if someone shot a BIGGIE in our group & he's off someplace else.

I'll have a couple video camers & they'll run plenty.

Oh, I just got my issue of National Bowhunter Magazine & they published my story about my Daughters Buffalo hunt. I pick her up from the airport tomorrow night & she will be surprised for sure as she doesn't know I wrote & submitted it.

Oh, I'm booked for the Porkapalooza #5 hog hunt next June also...
I'd be interested in the Elk with the Neb. fella if it's reasonable.

See ya all soon...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> If you thought that was small, look at this world record pigmy antelope that Mike shot


 cory they took the bait . Are you guys blind?? This isn't a antelope its a Jackaloop


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> cory they took the bait . Are you guys blind?? This isn't a antelope its a Jackaloop


:wink:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kory-you had to have it mounted-them Jack A loops are hard to come by...
Your gonna be sorry for not going....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Im not blind, I cant see the Jackalope with that arrow blocking it.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Kory-you had to have it mounted-them Jack A loops are hard to come by...
> Your gonna be sorry for not going....


Yeah I know...I already am. Wife and I closed on our property a couple weeks ago though....so I've got some priorties now to spend my money on.:darkbeer: Just 60 months til it's actually mine!:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

so....deer hunt at your new place.....? :wink:


----------



## Alienmulie09 (Aug 7, 2009)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> well I think everone had a great time and there where a few goats taking so I call it successful. But hunting is hunting and you never know what will happen. where is 2 weeks from everwhere?:::smile:


try the SE dessert of NM


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> so....deer hunt at your new place.....? :wink:


I'd probably swap ya for some green chili:wink:. Gonna try and check trail cams for first time this weekend. Kids saw a huge buck this past Sunday....I was to busy cutting trees though and missed it.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a green chili making machine, dude...lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> I'm a green chili making machine, dude...lol


If you decide you want to hunt IL....I can probably find ya a place:wink:...I just won't be introducing you to my 14 year old daughter. Sorry dude....couldn't resist!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

definitely something to think about....

Are you coming out at all to the antelope hunt? You mentioned maybe coming out for a weekend back at the hog hunt


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> definitely something to think about....
> 
> Are you coming out at all to the antelope hunt? You mentioned maybe coming out for a weekend back at the hog hunt


I was really thinking about it, but no, I do not think I will not be able to make it. Believe me, I'd LOVE to! If for no other reason to pick on my buddy Brad. I've got a lot to do to my property this summer so I just don't see any way of making it. Who knows though, works been quite stressful and if I need a weekend away anything is possible:wink::doh:.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

It would be great to see you again....:thumbs_up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Kory you got a pic of that first mounter?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

misfitmedic said:


> definitely something to think about....
> 
> Are you coming out at all to the antelope hunt? You mentioned maybe coming out for a weekend back at the hog hunt


what would be something to think about, the 14 year old lol??????


its funny someone calling kory doug for shooting little antelope. my best guess is hes never tasted alfalfa fed fawn antelope before, or he wouldnt be calling names, hed be next in line!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> If you decide you want to hunt IL....I can probably find ya a place:wink:...I just won't be introducing you to my 14 year old daughter. Sorry dude....couldn't resist!



:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 45 days!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Now that everyone has there Buck tag .There are a few things you need.


Archery Permit 30.00

Wyoming Conservation Stamp 12.50

You can buy these online ,mail or wait untill you get there and buy them in town.


Doe/fawn Tags will go on sale July 20th online There 34.00 each .You also can wait and get them when you get out there in town if you want.



Going to be a HOOT!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Im not blind, I cant see the Jackalope with that arrow blocking it.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

How many doe/fawn tags are we allowed?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> How many doe/fawn tags are we allowed?


i think 2 of one type and 2 of the other...so a total of 4 for this area...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*doefawn tags....*

just want everyone to understand what this is legal for.....


a doe antelope...or a fawn antelope....fawns are easy to pick out about the size of a jack rabbit.....

does anyone know how to tell if its a doe and not a yearling buck?

do the doe's have horns?


let the new guys answer these ?? please.....


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok, I'm one of the new guys...

Doe antelope may have horns, although they a typically pretty short (less than 6"). I'm going to guess and say the best way to tell the difference between a young buck and a horned doe is the dark patch on the check. Somewhere I read that the bucks have a dark patch on their checks and the does do not.

Flame away if I am wrong.....

Now, what are the different types that were mentioned with respect to antelope doe/fawn tags? (Never mind, I went to the regs and figured it out).

Chris


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

nexus said:


> Ok, I'm one of the new guys...
> 
> Doe antelope may have horns, although they a typically pretty short (less than 6"). I'm going to guess and say the best way to tell the difference between a young buck and a horned doe is the dark patch on the check. Somewhere I read that the bucks have a dark patch on their checks and the does do not.
> 
> ...




you are right on Chris!!!

one other thing guys, you have to prove and leave evidence of sex with all your doe/fawn filled tags, these need in differant coolers, or game bags with the carcass coupon attatched.....don't forget this!!!!!:mg:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

is a section of udder good enough evidence of sex like here in CO?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> is a section of udder good enough evidence of sex like here in CO?


yep....good to go!


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't forget to have you Hunter education certificates with you. They will check for them.

In 2007 I had forgotten my at home and received a warning for not having it with me.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

whitetail101 said:


> Don't forget to have you Hunter education certificates with you. They will check for them.
> 
> In 2007 I had forgotten my at home and received a warning for not having it with me.


why? you don't need one for an archery hunt......


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> just want everyone to understand what this is legal for.....
> 
> 
> a doe antelope...or a fawn antelope....*fawns are easy to pick out about the size of a jack rabbit.....*
> ...


but, they're much tastier than a jack rabbit (or so I've been told)


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm only planning on one doe tag-IF I tag a Buck with my compound the rest of my hunting will be for a Doe with my recurve.

I have a half Beef & half of my daughters Buffalo so I'm not gonna starve for meat....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Wyoming Fish & Game told me on the phone that I needed my hunters safty card, which I have BTW.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Wyoming Fish & Game told me on the phone that I needed my hunters safty card, which I have BTW.


I got stoped last year and was never asked for it.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I always carry mine, even in Colorado, just to be safe


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I just looked it 

Ronnie's right you dont need it for archery hunting.

And you only need it for firearms if you where born on or after Jan 1st 1966


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

So do you need an valid hunting license from your state of residence at the time of the hunt? Or is no hunting license of any kind required during an archery hunt in Wyoming as long as you have your tags, conservation stamp, doe/fawn tags (optional), and archery stamp?

I have my Cali license, but do not have a copy of the hunter safety certificate that I was given back in 1980. 1980 was before state computer records were kept for hunter safety courses.

Chris


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nexus said:


> So do you need an valid hunting license from your state of residence at the time of the hunt? Or is no hunting license of any kind required during an archery hunt in Wyoming as long as you have your tags, conservation stamp, doe/fawn tags (optional), and archery stamp?
> 
> I have my Cali license, but do not have a copy of the hunter safety certificate that I was given back in 1980. 1980 was before state computer records were kept for hunter safety courses.
> 
> Chris


all you need is 
you tags, conservation stamp, archery stamp and maps to get aroundLOL

you should get a copy of the antelope hunting regulations in the mail along with your buck tag.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> I just looked it
> 
> Ronnie's right you dont need it for archery hunting.
> 
> And you only need it for firearms if you where born on or after Jan 1st 1966


ya i know i am right......i have just about every law here in wyoming in the ole memory.....


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> all you need is
> you tags, conservation stamp, archery stamp and maps to get aroundLOL
> 
> you should get a copy of the antelope hunting regulations in the mail along with your buck tag.


Interesting... I just spoke with Wayne ? at the WG&F customer hotline and he said I had to have proof of hunter safety course completion on me in the field to hunt in Wyoming - regradless of method (archery or gun). 

I'm sure you guys know what you are talking about and who knows if I posed the question right or if he understood what I was asking, but I think I am going to complete the course anyways just to be "safe". In addition, I will have the card for the future.

Chris


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> all you need is
> you tags, conservation stamp, archery stamp and maps to get aroundLOL
> 
> you should get a copy of the antelope hunting regulations in the mail along with your buck tag.


and open this envelope when it arrives, sign you license where it states "sign before going afield".......and READ THE REGS. BOOK THAT COMES WITH YOUR LICENSE......
we don't want the warden on our case....he will check you guys.....:shade:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

nexus said:


> Interesting... I just spoke with Wayne ? at the WG&F customer hotline and he said I had to have proof of hunter safety course completion on me in the field to hunt in Wyoming - regradless of method (archery or gun).
> 
> I'm sure you guys know what you are talking about and who knows if I posed the question right or if he understood what I was asking, but I think I am going to complete the course anyways just to be "safe". In addition, I will have the card for the future.
> 
> Chris


 lol....ole wayne is full of sheeeeeet, you are not hunting during the "any weapon" season so no hunter ed. coarse is needed to complete before you archery hunt in the state of wyoming. period...it is in the regs. book......


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya i know i am right......i have just about every law here in wyoming in the ole memory.....


Thats just what the guy told me on the phone.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Thats just what the guy told me on the phone.


Did you talk to wayne also? did you get his last name,seems he is giving the info out wrong.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Did you talk to wayne also? did you get his last name,seems he is giving the info out wrong.


I did'nt get his name, he told me but I did'nt write it down.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Manboy 
Did you get any antelope pic's last weekend? Hows the horns looking? I know you said they had a good start a while back. Is this the year for my P&Y LOL


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

sex ID needed,you my get of lucky if the whole rear quarter fits in a gallon z-lock bag.(warning only)leaving fri morning for a week of elk scouting CO.wakem and i sept 1 hunt.will have some info for a 2011 elk hunt.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Hey Manboy
> Did you get any antelope pic's last weekend? Hows the horns looking? I know you said they had a good start a while back. Is this the year for my P&Y LOL



Does P&Y mean puny and young...? :wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> Does P&Y mean puny and young...? :wink:


Just in your book.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not above shooting small ones either...lol


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey i havent been out to take pics yet, but will try to get to that for you guys quick. there are some nice goats around this year. should do very well...


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> hey i havent been out to take pics yet, but will try to get to that for you guys quick. there are some nice goats around this year. should do very well...


Just let me know where the 75 inchers and above are going to be...LOL Since I use Doubletake Archery illuminated nocks, my animals go into SCI book instead of P&Y


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 44 days!!


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> only 44 days!!
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:


44 Loooooooonnngg days


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not worried about any record books-i just would like to take my 1st.
I'll try for what God sends by....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Just in your book.


now thats funny!!!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, even though they say I'm so old I don't need hunter safety-I have one (laminated) & I just sent for my maps & just printed out my 2 needed stamps-Archery & Habitat ($42.50). Dug out the deer Hauler & some extra camo burlap/netting if needed & pop up blind. Got the air mattress checked out, sleeping bag & things needed around camp. Gonna check out the tent with G-Son when he gets here for some overnight camping n catfishin. I have a Buck Decoy & having my "artist" son make me 2 silouette Does-of course he hasn't done it yet. I want him to make me these two (photo). to go with the Buck.
I have two 3-Ds to shoot b/4 the trip so things shound be in order there. Gee, it's all coming together. Now all I need will be some STUPID Goats to show up where I set up....

Water Jugs are ready as is 10+ frozen Gallonjugs of water for drinking or whatever & plenty of extra eating utensils. I may have to hook a trailer onto the old Jeep if the list keeps getting bigger. I'm not anxious.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Me too, I have drug all my stuff out and checked them and re checked them. I'm afraid I will wear it all out before time to go. 

This will be my first time to goats, I can't wait.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Well, even though they say I'm so old I don't need hunter safety-I have one (laminated) & I just sent for my maps & just printed out my 2 needed stamps-Archery & Habitat ($42.50). Dug out the deer Hauler & some extra camo burlap/netting if needed & pop up blind. Got the air mattress checked out, sleeping bag & things needed around camp. Gonna check out the tent with G-Son when he gets here for some overnight camping n catfishin. I have a Buck Decoy & having my "artist" son make me 2 silouette Does-of course he hasn't done it yet. I want him to make me these two (photo). to go with the Buck.
> I have two 3-Ds to shoot b/4 the trip so things shound be in order there. Gee, it's all coming together. Now all I need will be some STUPID Goats to show up where I set up....
> 
> Water Jugs are ready as is 10+ frozen Gallonjugs of water for drinking or whatever & plenty of extra eating utensils. I may have to hook a trailer onto the old Jeep if the list keeps getting bigger. I'm not anxious.



i will post some pics in 1 hour......:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*did someone say pics?*



NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Hey Manboy
> Did you get any antelope pic's last weekend? Hows the horns looking? I know you said they had a good start a while back. Is this the year for my P&Y LOL


mmmm. pics....


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*pics*

Things look nice and green. Must have been getting some good rains.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets hope there is no rain for about 30 days b/4 the hunt. Don't want a drought but want em to need those water holes....

Set the tent up today, cart all ready with a couple new bolts...

This is my last 40 yd group. Need to do this at 50 & then I'm all set for a 20 yard shot...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> mmmm. pics....


 wow its green, is it always this green this time of year?? Looks like a nice buck in the pic. cant wait


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> wow its green, is it always this green this time of year?? Looks like a nice buck in the pic. cant wait


by july the grass is usually not green, we have had a ton of rain this year, i am seeing creeks run full that i have never seen water in.......might be alot of spot and stalk this year.....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> by july the grass is usually not green, we have had a ton of rain this year, i am seeing creeks run full that i have never seen water in.......might be alot of spot and stalk this year.....


spot and spook......


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> spot and spook......


hey, hey, easy there lol.....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ONLY 43 DAYS

:dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> by july the grass is usually not green, we have had a ton of rain this year, i am seeing creeks run full that i have never seen water in.......might be alot of spot and stalk this year.....


So........ am I going to be wasting my time sitting in a blind over a water hole?


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*Decoys*

who all is bringing decoys?

cow or antelope?


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Is it worth getting a pair of the Montana Decoys?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have one Buck Decoy-Same as Mikes (we got on sale) & Hopefully my kid is making me 2 Doe cut out decoys (he really IS an artist). One way or the other I'll have at least one homemade doe...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Is it worth getting a pair of the Montana Decoys?


problem with them is the wind, it takes 3 hands to hold it .....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Just be careful when trying to shoot thru your decoys guys....especially with FOBs!!! They can really deflect an arrow! And it takes about 15-20 seconds for your FOB to finally fall back in your lap.:zip:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*http://www.bowarmory.com/*

GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-armory-calendar-girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even better


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> GOOD NEWS GUYS
> 
> BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT
> 
> ...




thats great Mike, good work!!!!



thanks bowarmory!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bow Armory-thank you. Might as well send me the 1st place prize now. right Misfit, you gonna get 2nd...


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats great! Thanks Bowarmory! I'll have to settle for third I guess.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Talked to Tony the other day and mentioned to him about making the banner, should be great for pics. He said everything was going great with the photo shoots and the women just keep getting better looking. I'm sure this is one of the better parts of his job.

Check out their bowhunting simulator on their website. It is one of the coolest/realistic shoots that I have ever seen.

Thanks again Damian and Tony


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*new site*

going to order a new sight from bowarmory.......support is what they will get from me! thanks guys!!!:shade:


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> GOOD NEWS GUYS
> 
> BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT
> 
> ...


Thanks BOWARMORY from the Canadian...eh. How about one of those calanders for anyone that has to get through the border patrol...LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 42 days!!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Well...........what about ground blinds over water holes?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ILLbucknut said:


> Well...........what about ground blinds over water holes?


lol what about em??? if its dry they will be great. if its rained a bunch, they will be worthless. unfortunately, we wont know until august. still lots of time for it to go either way....


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*blind*



ILLbucknut said:


> Well...........what about ground blinds over water holes?


I shot my buck from a blind the first year, after hours of sitting. Spot and stalked all 4 antelope last year. Unless it is bone dry, or perfect conditions, I wouldn't sit a blind. WAY more exciting, challenging, and pure fun to stalk. A day in the blind is a good way to catch up on some sleep though


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ONLY 41 Days!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Well...........what about ground blinds over water holes?


 Last year I set up my blind just before dark the night before the season opened,shot a goat out of it at 10:30 am.I think Blind hunting can be very productive .You just need to hang in there. sometimes sitting sucks,But you have some major advantages in the blind. you are picking the shot and can get a much closer shot.I think unless things are as green as they are now you should give it a try.It takes some self discipline to sit in blind all day. I think everyone should try some of each .I think Brad and Ronnie would agree (as long as its not to wet) the blind hunting is a very productive way to hunt. If you sit long enough you going to get your shot . Just my 2 cents


Just so you guys know the way we worked it last year. If you decided not to sit in your blind that particular Day it was open for someone else in the group if the wanted to sit there. We are a team and have to work together .So you guys that don't have blinds you will get a chance to sit in one over a waterhole. 

How many blinds do we have , I got one and I think waterboy has one.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Last year I set up my blind just before dark the night before the season opened,shot a goat out of it at 10:30 am.I think Blind hunting can be very productive .You just need to hang in there. sometimes sitting sucks,But you have some major advantages in the blind. you are picking the shot and can get a much closer shot.I think unless things are as green as they are now you should give it a try.It takes some self discipline to sit in blind all day. I think everyone should try some of each .I think Brad and Ronnie would agree (as long as its not to wet) the blind hunting is a very productive way to hunt. If you sit long enough you going to get your shot . Just my 2 cents
> 
> 
> Just so you guys know the way we worked it last year. If you decided not to sit in your blind that particular Day it was open for someone else in the group if the wanted to sit there. We are a team and have to work together .So you guys that don't have blinds you will get a chance to sit in one over a waterhole.
> ...




ya blinds can be very very good place to get some much needed rest, the train buzzing every 20 mins. all the b.s. at the camp fire each night and ofcoarse if you are not a snorer....you will need a place to get some ZZZZZZ......
as far as killing anything out of one i don't know i never have....


Yes if you set a bling set it in an area that is not a great spot and stalk area, as guys will be arround it. also if iits open someone else is o.k. to sit it. we need some sitters every year as there are some spots that will get hit from goats....


JOE,
i have a spot you can sit and get a shot in 1-2 days, probly in 4 hours....its not a water hole but a fence crossing. it is a great spot to get one. let me know if you want me to set my bling there early, when will you be out here?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*truck list*

hey guys,
i am thinking of a truck list for daily hunts, for the new guys.....

1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks.:slice:.....you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!:mg:
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...




Mike, KOry....anything i missed?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> hey guys,
> i am thinking of a truck list for daily hunts, for the new guys.....
> 
> 1. license...all of them
> ...



extra arrows and knee pads


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

a good pair of heavy gloves for crawling through cactus

Thermocell and refills

hydro packs with plenty of water


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

maybe we should have a prize for the guy that sits blind the most. I know boswhia will win this hands down. LOL


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't sit in a blind...I have the attention span and patience of a 3 year old on crack


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> extra arrows and knee pads


mmmm, never used knee pads.....and extra arrows only needed for bad shots...oh did i say that...:mg:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> a good pair of heavy gloves for crawling through cactus
> 
> Thermocell and refills
> 
> hydro packs with plenty of water


never used gloves,....thermocell is pretty worth less if you spot and stalk, way to windy.......hydro pack yep i will have one and 5-10 gallons of water with me...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> maybe we should have a prize for the guy that sits blind the most. I know boswhia will win this hands down. LOL


i know a free shoulder mount..... i know i wouldn't win...lol


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*blinds*

I can bring 2 blinds.

One is plenty big enough for 2 hunters.
the other will also hold 2 but is a little smaller.

I would like to sit for a day or two. A fence crosing could be a good area with the spot & stalkers pushing the goats around.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

At my age the knees are pretty well shot-I'm planning on just blind hunting. Not looking forward to long days though. I'm hoping for dry. fence crossing is good.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

thermocell is for hanging out at camp at night...lol

after picking cactus out of my hands, I've started using gloves for the stalk


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya blinds can be very very good place to get some much needed rest, the train buzzing every 20 mins. all the b.s. at the camp fire each night and ofcoarse if you are not a snorer....you will need a place to get some ZZZZZZ......
> as far as killing anything out of one i don't know i never have....
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be glad to sit in a blind that the famous "MANBOY" set for me to hunt in. Setting the blind up early for me would be great man, cant thank ya enough. I will be arriving with Todd (whitetail101) very late Fri. night/early Sat. morning.
I have a blind I'm gonna set up on a water hole Sat. during the day. Anyone is allowed to shoot from it if I'm not in it.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> mmmm, never used knee pads.....and extra arrows only needed for bad shots...oh did i say that...:mg:


Those knee pads a great for stalking.


manboy said:


> i know a free shoulder mount..... i know i wouldn't win...lol


NO! if you do a free shoulder mount do it for something else. Like to have a chance at it. LOL



ahunter55 said:


> At my age the knees are pretty well shot-I'm planning on just blind hunting. Not looking forward to long days though. I'm hoping for dry. fence crossing is good.


You will do fine in the blind,Just bring something to pass the time.Plus you save a ton of gas LOL





Anyone bringing cow decoy?? Like to try some more of that this year.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, an old man away from MaMa for 2 weeks has plenty to keep him occupied in a blind. Any guesses????

I'm leaving home the 8th & will probably get out there around 11th or 12th to check things out & set my blind.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Bring the duct tape...never had to use it but they say it works if you sit in the wrong place...and NO I'm not volunteering! I'm bringing "Bossy - the wonder cow" she'll be new and improved...got some polar fleece that looks just like a black angus to give her a refreshed look, some nylon webbing to help hold her and cutting a hole for the range finder. I think I'll pass on trying to set any records in a ground blind ...unless it looks like it is dry ( the free mount definately would help change my mind also) Can't wait to see the one I got last year...should make the perfect decoy now that Cory's not coming.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

boswhia said:


> Bring the duct tape...never had to use it but they say it works if you sit in the wrong place...and NO I'm not volunteering! I'm bringing "Bossy - the wonder cow" she'll be new and improved...got some polar fleece that looks just like a black angus to give her a refreshed look, some nylon webbing to help hold her and cutting a hole for the range finder. I think I'll pass on trying to set any records in a ground blind ...unless it looks like it is dry ( the free mount definately would help change my mind also) Can't wait to see the one I got last year...should make the perfect decoy now that Cory's not coming.


I have to get out with you day this year. Love to try the cow decoying


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Heh Hillbilly you are more then welcome to come chase goats with me...need someone with a slower 100 yard dash then me to keep that range bull occupied while I sprint for the fence!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

That's a pretty good list Ronnie. I'd suggest grouping up ahead of time for vehicles. Mike and I split driving time last year and I think it worked out pretty well. 

If you don't know how to gutless and debone to take care of your game I'd recommend reading up on it. I was able to fit 4 mature animals in a 150 qt cooler last year. Had I only quartered it would have been 2-3 coolers of the same size.

Happy 4th fellas!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> I can't sit in a blind...I have the attention span and patience of a 3 year old on crack


I set up 2 blinds the day before season last year....with the thought of sitting primarily the whole trip....well I made it 2 hrs the first day and said "screw this"!:wink: It's action packed with lots of stalks available from the road....that is what I'd recommend!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> That's a pretty good list Ronnie. I'd suggest grouping up ahead of time for vehicles. Mike and I split driving time last year and I think it worked out pretty well.
> 
> If you don't know how to gutless and debone to take care of your game I'd recommend reading up on it. I was able to fit 4 mature animals in a 150 qt cooler last year. Had I only quartered it would have been 2-3 coolers of the same size.
> 
> Happy 4th fellas!


Kory 
I done the gutless before ,but never the debone, if you debone do you debone after you quarter ,or do you Just debone with legs still attached? I think last year I seen ronnie debone the backs and quarter the fronts,The antelope was hanging from the feet ,But when I tryed that is seem hard with the antelope on the ground.so I just used the gutless and quartered method,But would like more cooler room.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 40 days!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Kory
> I done the gutless before ,but never the debone, if you debone do you debone after you quarter ,or do you Just debone with legs still attached? I think last year I seen ronnie debone the backs and quarter the fronts,The antelope was hanging from the feet ,But when I tryed that is seem hard with the antelope on the ground.so I just used the gutless and quartered method,But would like more cooler room.


Mike, I don't think it would work to well if you don't have them hanging. Just find the bone and work around it. I hang them from the hind legs(from a hitch gambrel), skin them down to the head, then work my knife around the bones. It works well with antelope and small deer, but big deer hit the ground at about shoulder level....the gambrel just isn't quite high enough for them.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Mike, I don't think it would work to well if you don't have them hanging. Just find the bone and work around it. I hang them from the hind legs(from a hitch gambrel), skin them down to the head, then work my knife around the bones. It works well with antelope and small deer, but big deer hit the ground at about shoulder level....the gambrel just isn't quite high enough for them.


KOry, do you know how tall your is? i am building one and want to make sure its tall enough.....i am thinking 8' from hitch to the top pulley...


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Hoist*



manboy said:


> KOry, do you know how tall your is? i am building one and want to make sure its tall enough.....i am thinking 8' from hitch to the top pulley...


The one I brought last 2 years is 6 feet in length, so once in the hitch of the truck, it is 8 feet tall. Works for deer and antelope real well. Even if the head is still on the ground, it will work. You are jst going to reove the fron shoulders anyway. Now, let me see if I can find the pics from the first years thread with the pics 

Old enough it has dropped off. I will post some from work tomorrow.

And manboy is right. Hang from hind legs, and follow the bone. Deer, antelope, whatever, when I am done, the only bone left is the front shoulder. The rest is ready to lay in cooler to cool. Then the next day (after cooling, VERY IMPORTANT), it is put in baggies and sealed for the ride home.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> KOry, do you know how tall your is? i am building one and want to make sure its tall enough.....i am thinking 8' from hitch to the top pulley...


Ronnie, I'm just under 6' tall so I'd guess this ends up being 7 1/2 ft. I'd say 8' or even 8 1/2' would be ideal....from the ground.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 39 days


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Just bit the bullet and bought a leftover buck tag. I cant believe I just spent $284.50 on 1 animal, my wallet is definatly lighter this morning.
Now I have to try a calm down the wife.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Just bit the bullet and bought a leftover buck tag. I cant believe I just spent $284.50 on 1 animal, my wallet is definatly lighter this morning.
> Now I have to try a calm down the wife.


nice Joe, for this area.....lol



SORRY GUYS...NO 2ND TAGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> nice Joe, now you should get a 2nd buck tag! 1st time offered for this area.....lol


I dont wonna devorse in the near future.

I'm actually selling my 07' Tribute to offset the cost of this trip. I know I'll regret selling it, gotta do it though.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> I dont wonna devorse in the near future.
> 
> I'm actually selling my 07' Tribute to offset the cost of this trip. I know I'll regret selling it, gotta do it though.


sorry guys NO 2ND TAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_do


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> hey guys,
> i am thinking of a truck list for daily hunts, for the new guys.....
> 
> 1. license...all of them
> ...




sunglasses and chapstick


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

large either 1 gal or 2 1/2 gal zip lock bags work great for the meat. The lg. 2 1/2 gal bags will hold the meat from each quarter. And when in the cooler the meat will not get wet.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*sad*

Really wish I was going on this hunt. Got this yeaterday, and antelope would be a good first kill :darkbeer:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1253065

First time in 6 years the truck doesn't have a Bowtech sticker on it.

And here is hoist.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I will have my blind and hopefully my skinning pole will be finished by then.

I will also have a 4x4 pickup if any one needs to team up on stop and stalking.

Hope the pickup will haul all the stuff. lol


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

rodney482 said:


> sunglasses and chapstick


Range Finder


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

popeye77 said:


> I will have my blind and hopefully my skinning pole will be finished by then.
> 
> I will also have a 4x4 pickup if any one needs to team up on stop and stalking.
> 
> Hope the pickup will haul all the stuff. lol


hahaha---spot and stalk


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Amen*



HUNT said:


> Range Finder


Outside of your bow, arrows and release, this is the MOST important thing you will bring with you.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

HUNT said:


> Range Finder


this is a item as a bow, arrows, broadheads....if i have to tell you to bring a range finder or a knife......just stay home...lol.......


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Really wish I was going on this hunt. Got this yeaterday, and antelope would be a good first kill :darkbeer:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1253065
> 
> ...


sure looks like a bowtech sticker on the rear window.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(huntnmuleys)

Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)


cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)(POPEYE)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????



Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 





hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
huntnmuleys(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even better


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Got my Tag in the mail today!!!!!:thumbs_up

signed it first thing, its easy to forget latter.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Got mine today too!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

No tag yet but have my other permits printed out & waiting for my maps in the mail also.

tent & mattress ready
Blind
decoy or Decoys
Range finder & Binocs.
Compound & recurve-plenty of arrows, knives
All the other stuff.
2 5 gallon Jugs & about 15 gallon jugs with water suitable for drinking or whatever in my 2 coolers.
Deer hauler.
3 chairs & 1 lounge chair

Gees, I hope the Jeep can hold it all...

I'm sure with all of us we'll have more than enough "stuff" to take care of everyone. I will be bringing at least 3 video camers as I always film my hunts. I'm hoping to get enough footage of eveyone hunting & around camp
that when I get back home I can edit out & make a documentation of the event for everyone (I'll get mailing addys then). I can usually come up with a 30-45 min DVD that is enjoyable for those there to watch & share with family. G rated-I edit the "bad" stuff. My editor just crashed but i'll be replacing it when I get back from this hunt & I can do all the "bells & Whistle stuff". This will be my gift to everyone & for those who informed & invited me on this hunt. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.

I do have a lot of extra untensils & pans I'm throwing in just in case.

My G-son is coming this weekend until the 26th so I'm gonna be busy Cat fishing, Bow fishing, Camp at the river a couple times & whatever else he & I can think of to do. he's 11 AND a Bowhunter too. Oh, and a trip to Cabelas or Bass Pro for him on G-Pa. I do set a $$$ limit though....
Pic is me @ 3-D-Yea, I'm old, lots of grey where there IS any hait.. I have 2 more to shoot b/4 I leave.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Good thing you guys did the draw! I tried getting a tag today and they are sold out for that unit. Looks like some new territory for me.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> No tag yet but have my other permits printed out & waiting for my maps in the mail also.
> 
> tent & mattress ready
> Blind
> ...


 Have fun with the grand son. look forward to meeting you and talking a little about filming,Been thinking of gettng into it as a hobby.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*last year*



NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> sure looks like a bowtech sticker on the rear window.


that picture is from last year. As of Monday night, that sticker is gone


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> that picture is from last year. As of Monday night, that sticker is gone


what did you buy ?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ONLY 38 DAYS!!
Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(huntnmuleys)

Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)


cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)(POPEYE)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????



Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 





hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
huntnmuleys(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even better


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

38 days


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Mike i have a game cart, it will be with me all the time, as it sucks to carry a goat 1/2 mile to truck without one........and huntnmuleys will probly have his with him in his trophy area.......


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ya ill be taking mine south... and west.... did i mention im pumped?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> Mike i have a game cart, it will be with me all the time, as it sucks to carry a goat 1/2 mile to truck without one........and huntnmuleys will probly have his with him in his trophy area.......


ONLY 38 DAYS!!
Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)

Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)


cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)(POPEYE)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????



Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 





hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
huntnmuleys(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even better 
__________________


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Strother Inspire*



NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> what did you buy ?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1253065

So far it is a big improvement. Smoother on the draw, holds great, did a walk back tune last night and got her dialed in. Gotta work Sunday, but plan on a little 3D action on the 18th. So far, I am really happy.


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:
Originally Posted by manboy 
Mike i have a game cart, it will be with me all the time, as it sucks to carry a goat 1/2 mile to truck without one........and huntnmuleys will probly have his with him in his trophy area....... 

ONLY 38 DAYS!!
Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)

Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)


cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)(POPEYE)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????



Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 





hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
huntnmuleys(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even better 
__________________ 
__________________
SPONSORS of the 2010 A/T Antelope Hunt
http://www.bowarmory.com/ 
http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll have 2 propane Colman lanterns and atleast 6 bottles of Colman propane for the showers and lanterns.

Did I mention 38 DAYS


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

manboy said:


> Mike i have a game cart, it will be with me all the time, as it sucks to carry a goat 1/2 mile to truck without one........and huntnmuleys will probly have his with him in his trophy area.......


I ordered my cart, should be in any day.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Joe, how many days until the hunt?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Popeye added to the cart list.

Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)


cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 

folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)(POPEYE)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????



Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 





hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
huntnmuleys(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even better


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1253065
> 
> So far it is a big improvement. Smoother on the draw, holds great, did a walk back tune last night and got her dialed in. Gotta work Sunday, but plan on a little 3D action on the 18th. So far, I am really happy.


seems everyone that gets one of these is happy, havent shot one as we dont have any dealers that carry them.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Hey Joe, how many days until the hunt?


I thought I might have posted it above, but 38 DAYS


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Mike, put me down for some Clman propane tanks and 2 lanterns.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Hey Mike, put me down for some Clman propane tanks and 2 lanterns.


Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)


cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)(POPEYE)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????



Hope this sounds good to everyone.
I know there are a few teams that dont know each other But I sure you will afterwords. 





hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
huntnmuleys(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even better


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I also have 2 lanterns and a cook stove, mine run on the fuel.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> I also have 2 lanterns and a cook stove, mine run on the fuel.


Got you down already


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Talked to Joe ( ILLbucknut)on the phone today, He is going to make another shower setup, something like whats at shilo ranch. That way we will have 2 hot showers ,Might need it with the amount of guys wanting to take a shower's at the same time. 

:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

No tag or maps in the mail today.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I got every water I found and every little honey hole mark On my GPS I will take the highest bidder. I even have brad's mule deer honeyhole marked 








:zip::shade: I just keep them for myself


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

*Feeling lost*

I've been here in Austin Texas for the last week for the national championships for boy's volleyball. Slipped away from a team dinner to check the site and see how the planning was going. Obviously I am not the only one that can not stop thinkng about Wyoming. Will be back to the office tomorrow to catch up on my sleeping an AT posts.

Chris


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

this is going to be awesome!! I can't wait!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 37 days!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> No tag or maps in the mail today.


Today is your Lucky day,The mail god's a going to sworm down on you and bring you your Tag.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> No tag or maps in the mail today.


At least you'll have yours in your hand. I have to pick minr up at customer service at the Pamida in Newcastle when I arrive.

Can someone post a link or tell me how to aquire a map of the public ground and grasslands?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Maps !!If anyone that wants them has not ordered any maps send me a pm and I get you the info you need to order.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

EVERYONE ON THE LIST HAS A PM On the way . with info you need as far as maps


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

MORE GOOD NEWS

Ronnie (Manboy)

http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


Is offering a free shoulder mount . Winner will be determined by random drawing To one Lucky winner in the hunting group at the pizza dinner on Aug 14th.Thank you to speedgoattaxidermy



This is going to be great!!!

Remember guys if your not the lucky winner. Ronnie can mount your antelope and have it shipped to you.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

and trust me, ronnie LOVES mounting dead animals.....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> and trust me, ronnie LOVES mounting dead animals.....


Is that even legal in Wyoming?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> and trust me, ronnie LOVES mounting dead animals.....


speaking of which....you get anything from Africa yet? Love to see some pics!:shade:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> speaking of which....you get anything from Africa yet? Love to see some pics!:shade:


heck i haven't even seen them yet.....i think Brad shipped them pony express......lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Is that even legal in Wyoming?


only for us special guys.....:thumbs_up


some say "cowboy up"
others say "velcro up"



:angel:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> heck i haven't even seen them yet.....i think Brad shipped them pony express......lol


no kidding? wow! Bet he's getting impatient. I know I would.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> only for us special guys.....:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> some say "cowboy up"
> ...


I even heard if they fight it you drag them with your truck til their knees bleed. Any truth to that? LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> I even heard if they fight it you drag them with your truck til their knees bleed. Any truth to that? LOL


lol....no thats funny....


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> MORE GOOD NEWS
> 
> Ronnie (Manboy)
> 
> ...


Thanks Ronnie,

Guess I need to shoot a bigun. :shade:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> MORE GOOD NEWS
> 
> Ronnie (Manboy)
> 
> ...


Good thing I got a leftover buck tag.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)

cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)(POPEYE)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer

lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????


hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even 
better 


Ronnie (Manboy)

http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


Is offering a free shoulder mount . Winner will be determined by random drawing To one Lucky winner in the hunting group at the pizza dinner on Aug 14th.Thank you to speedgoattaxidermy



This is going to be great!!!

Remember guys if your not the lucky winner. Ronnie can mount your antelope and have it shipped to you.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have 2 each 20 lb Propane tanks I can bring


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

when ronnie says put out or get out he ain't lying.:shade:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

whitetail101 said:


> I have 2 each 20 lb Propane tanks I can bring


Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)

cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)(POPEYE)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer
(whitetail101) 2 20 lb Propane tanks 
lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????


hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even 
better 


Ronnie (Manboy)

http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


Is offering a free shoulder mount . Winner will be determined by random drawing To one Lucky winner in the hunting group at the pizza dinner on Aug 14th.Thank you to speedgoattaxidermy



This is going to be great!!!

Remember guys if your not the lucky winner. Ronnie can mount your antelope and have it shipped to you.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 36 days!


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*radios ?*

Would hand held radios do us anygood? or just use cell phones & texting.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

HUNT said:


> Would hand held radios do us anygood? or just use cell phones & texting.


I have a set of those if we need them too.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

HUNT said:


> Would hand held radios do us anygood? or just use cell phones & texting.


mainly cell phones, we are covering tens of miles, most radios i have seen work in a 2 mile radius.....:thumbs_up


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

manboy! you're the MAN! What a guy!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

JOE, how many days now? lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Got my maps, no tag yet.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Ordered my maps today.........


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Got my maps, no tag yet.


i am waitn on license also..anyone getting a leftover doe/fawn on july 20th?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> i am waitn on license also..anyone getting a leftover doe/fawn on july 20th?


I going to grab a few doe tags on The 20th.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> JOE, how many days now? lol


35 DAYS!


Hey Ronnie, I'll be trying to get a few doe/fawn tags when they go on sale. I'm gonna try and get at least 2, so that will give me a total of 3 animals.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Got my maps, no tag yet.


 I got a call from a guy out in Iowa .He want's to go on the hunt, Has his own buck tag,(I think he is your mail man) LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> 35 DAYS!
> 
> 
> Hey Ronnie, I'll be trying to get a few doe/fawn tags when they go on sale. I'm gonna try and get at least 2, so that will give me a total of 3 animals.


I get 36 days!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm bush wackin the mailman today. You don't mess with a mans Archery tags....
I'm going to try for a Doe tag the 20th.. Think it woudl get to me by the 8th when I leave or should I just hope to buy one when I get there.????
If I get a Doe tag I'm only shooting at them with my 1975, 60# Carroll recurve. Any Bucks is the Darton Compound.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> I got a call from a guy out in Iowa .He want's to go on the hunt, Has his own buck tag,(I think he is your mail man) LOL


hahahhahah,,,now thats funnnnnnyyyyyyy........


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

he's no longer delivering mail. Got my tag today. I have all of em in an envelope ready to go & ALL Signed...


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Got my tag today...appeciate it if some one can get copies of the walk in areas.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I got the camp shower about done. It's gonna work as good as the one you have in your homes.
It would be nice to have a pallet to stand one while showering, maybe Ronnie can get one from the store. 
Shower will be 12v and run off one of cigeratte lighter in one of the vehicles, small price to pay for a warm shower after a long day of hunting.




35 DAYS!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> I got the camp shower about done. It's gonna work as good as the one you have in your homes.
> It would be nice to have a pallet to stand one while showering, maybe Ronnie can get one from the store.
> Shower will be 12v and run off one of cigeratte lighter in one of the vehicles, small price to pay for a warm shower after a long day of hunting.
> 
> ...


 ya i can get aplastic pallet for use, i will try to get one without top holes.....Joe i would like to see some pics pf this 12v shower you made....:shade:


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Tag showed up in the mail today. Now there is absolutely no hope of getting any work done. I am already checked out....

Found a range close to the house in Santa Ana, CA that has targets out to 100 yards. Best of all, the range is free to the public. Now to get some practice in before my work kicks in. It never fails, when I am planning a hunt; work goes crazy.

Chris


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 34 Days!!!


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

boswhia said:


> Got my tag today...appeciate it if some one can get copies of the walk in areas.


I made a request for them and was told they would not be sent out until the end of this month or first week of August


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

whitetail101 said:


> I made a request for them and was told they would not be sent out until the end of this month or first week of August


i have not yet seen them. seems like each year they are later and later.......




oh its 66 today and rainy.....i will keep you guys posted on the greenery around here.....that ol mossy oak may just work this year.....lol:mg:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> i have not yet seen them. seems like each year they are later and later.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happens if someone does not recieve their tags by gameday?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> What happens if someone does not recieve their tags by gameday?


I think he is talking maps not tags


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> What happens if someone does not recieve their tags by gameday?


being wyoming does not have "tags" for any animal i think you will be o.k.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

License tag same Thing LOL Just make sure you have the lincense attached to your antelope, Like you would a tag.:darkbeer:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> License tag same Thing LOL Just make sure you have the lincense attached to your antelope, Like you would a tag.:darkbeer:


Thank you Mike.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> License tag same Thing LOL Just make sure you have the lincense attached to your antelope, Like you would a tag.:darkbeer:


lol easterners....lol....oh and leave the tree stands back east....lol:shade:


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

hope some of you are part of this contest http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1255245 :darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ONLY 33 DAYS!!
Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)

cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)(POPEYE)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer
(whitetail101) 2 20 lb Propane tanks 
lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????


hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even 
better 


Ronnie (Manboy)

http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


Is offering a free shoulder mount . Winner will be determined by random drawing To one Lucky winner in the hunting group at the pizza dinner on Aug 14th.Thank you to speedgoattaxidermy



This is going to be great!!!

Remember guys if your not the lucky winner. Ronnie can mount your antelope and have it shipped to you.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

jkcerda said:


> hope some of you are part of this contest http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1255245 :darkbeer:


maybe we should get five of us together and put a team together??? what do you guys think??


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> maybe we should get five of us together and put a team together??? what do you guys think??


Why the hell not, I'm in.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Why the hell not, I'm in.


x2, I'm all for it


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

whitetail101 said:


> x2, I'm all for it


i'M GAME.......


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I will. I get in Huntingnets every year also. Just let us know who the team is.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> maybe we should get five of us together and put a team together??? what do you guys think??


There ya go Mike, 5 member team already.

Anyone have ideas for our team name?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

looked up weather forcast for hunting area-30 days
next 6 of 10 days avg 88 & 10-30% chance of rain. After that avg. 88 & No rain in forcasts.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> looked up weather forcast for hunting area-30 days
> next 6 of 10 days avg 88 & 10-30% chance of rain. After that avg. 88 & No rain in forcasts.


That sounds good for those of us that are hunting from blinds.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh Yeaaaaa....


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm going to try hunting blind and stalking. Probably more blind after I wear myself out. LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I put us in guys just need to go to the thread and post. Not sure what you guys want to call are team??? I let you guys come up with something.LOL

NEWYORKHILLBILLY
ILLbucknut
whitetail101
popeye77
ahunter55

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1255245


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

check out this thread about antelope hunting in North dakota

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1258077


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Have any of you guys signed up for the annual A/T deer contest?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

how about speedgoat killers?


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> how about speedgoat killers?


or speedgoat assasins.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Speedgoat Stickers

or just

A/T Speedgoat Hunters


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

How About "DECOY KILLER"........... oh that will not work unless we can get kory on the team.............LOL


how about team" marinade"


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> How About "DECOY KILLER"...........
> 
> how about team" marinade"


.....or Tree Killers ......Blind Killers

Team Mairinade sounds good too, guess it really does'nt matter to me.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

you guys decide ,Just let me do some killing


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm with you Mike-let the kids pick the name & we'll do the killin....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> you guys decide ,Just let me do some killing


Your team Captain, pick a name.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

blinds may work, we are now stating to dry in the area.....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 32 days

Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)

cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one

generator( manboy)(POPEYE)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer
(whitetail101) 2 20 lb Propane tanks 
lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????


hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even 
better 


Ronnie (Manboy)

http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


Is offering a free shoulder mount . Winner will be determined by random drawing To one Lucky winner in the hunting group at the pizza dinner on Aug 14th.Thank you to speedgoattaxidermy



This is going to be great!!!

Remember guys if your not the lucky winner. Ronnie can mount your antelope and have it shipped to you.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Got my maps today. LOL Just wish I knew what they were telling me. LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Got my maps today. LOL Just wish I knew what they were telling me. LOL


There telling you where all the hot spots are!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Maps*



popeye77 said:


> Got my maps today. LOL Just wish I knew what they were telling me. LOL


What they mean is, that if Brad was there, and you were riding with him, those lines on there (mile markers) would be going by about every 45 seconds :mg:


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*camp*

Who will be in camp early?


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Escrow and myself should be there on the 13th. Hope to get a little scouting in for setting up a ground blind. 

Chris


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I be in about dark on friday night.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll be there some time on saturday afternoon. So does that mean Hilly Billy, Escrow and Nexus will find me the best spot to hunt. :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> I'll be there some time on saturday afternoon. So does that mean Hilly Billy, Escrow and Nexus will find me the best spot to hunt. :wink::wink::wink:


don't worry plenty of room to hunt.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I can be there anytime


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> What they mean is, that if Brad was there, and you were riding with him, those lines on there (mile markers) would be going by about every 45 seconds :mg:


ohhhh no lol. you got the wrong guy lol..


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nexus said:


> Escrow and myself should be there on the 13th. Hope to get a little scouting in for setting up a ground blind.
> 
> Chris


 where you guys coming from? my brother lives in riverside, and have a nephew down in San Diego


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*camp.....*

camp....did everyone get a p.m. from mike where camp is, and the county road #? 

i will be in camp friday mid day setting up....i will bring the 24' pull camper can sleep 3, also i will bring the popup camper can sleep 3, well more if your good friends...lol.....

i also have 3 tents i can bring. you guys let me know about tents.....:wink:


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*tents*

My 14x16 wall tent can be used for either an eating room or we can set up cots and it would sleep 4 to 6 with room for gear. 

I will be in camp Friday late day


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Heck we're neighbors. Both Escrow and I are from south Orange County (Rancho Santa Margarita and San Juan Capistrano). Next time you are out visiting, if I still have my boat, we can get a little offshore fishing in.

Chris



NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> where you guys coming from? my brother lives in riverside, and have a nephew down in San Diego


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll have my own tent. I'm guessing I'll get there sometime the 11th or 12th.
I want to find a spot for my blind.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I didn't get the PM about camp and roads and stuff

I'm brigning my own tent since I snore so bad and I can set up away from the group....lol


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I planned on bringing my 2rm tent for Popeye and I to stay in. 

whiitetail101 and I should be rolling into camp very late fri. night or very early Sat. morning.

Hey Ronnie, If the tote for the tent does'nt fit while packing the truck, popeye and I might use the pop-up if its O.K.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> camp....did everyone get a p.m. from mike where camp is, and the county road #?
> 
> i will be in camp friday mid day setting up....i will bring the 24' pull camper can sleep 3, also i will bring the popup camper can sleep 3, well more if your good friends...lol.....
> 
> i also have 3 tents i can bring. you guys let me know about tents.....:wink:


Ronnie you better send the pm on how to get to camp. I know I can find it,but you would do better explaining it. 

Pop up humm........... you got me wondering if I should bring mine or stay in that one. din't no you had that. I firgure your 24 ' would be for you and the boy .


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nexus said:


> Heck we're neighbors. Both Escrow and I are from south Orange County (Rancho Santa Margarita and San Juan Capistrano). Next time you are out visiting, if I still have my boat, we can get a little offshore fishing in.
> 
> Chris


I knew it was close, I did some flying out of John wayne ariport years ago with my brother, he's is a pilot. We used to make some late night vegas Runs.:zip: But I havent been out in like 10 years now.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ILLbucknut said:


> I planned on bringing my 2rm tent for Popeye and I to stay in.
> 
> whiitetail101 and I should be rolling into camp very late fri. night or very early Sat. morning.
> 
> Hey Ronnie, If the tote for the tent does'nt fit while packing the truck, popeye and I might use the pop-up if its O.K.




Sounds good to me, just let me know. I'll still bring the generator.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Sounds good to me, just let me know. I'll still bring the generator.


I'm sure we could fit Mike in the pop-up, no need for him to pull a camper all the way from N.Y..

I have a feeling Todd is going to freak out when he see's how much room my stuff going to eatt up.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> I'm sure we could fit Mike in the pop-up, no need for him to pull a camper all the way from N.Y..
> 
> I have a feeling Todd is going to freak out when he see's how much room my stuff going to eatt up.


I got waterboy also, that pop up might work out for us. save me towing it all the way out.

Todds got a truck right?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ronnie sent me some dirctions , I send them along to every one. should have a pm coming


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> I got waterboy also, that pop up might work out for us. save me towing it all the way out.
> 
> Todds got a truck right?


Ford Exlorer I think.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Sounds good to me, just let me know. I'll still bring the generator.


yes bring your generator, they were out of the generator when i went to rapid, and no rain checks for the price.....so i might not have one by the hunt. ...


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Ronnie sent me some dirctions , I send them along to every one. should have a pm coming


Got the pm

If I'm lost already, do I have a chance at an antalope?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> I got waterboy also, that pop up might work out for us. save me towing it all the way out.
> 
> Todds got a truck right?


ya Mike i hate to see you pull yours for 3000 miles, if you want to use it you got it....




guys i do have tents here if you can't get room for yours....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya Mike i hate to see you pull yours for 3000 miles, if you want to use it you got it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll make my tent fit.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> I got waterboy also, that pop up might work out for us. save me towing it all the way out.
> 
> *Todds got a truck right*?


I have a Ford Explorer. Don't worry, I have experience in shoving alot of crap into a small space.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ONLY 31 DAYS!!



Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)

cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one
2nd hot shower house (ILLbucknut)
generator( ?????)(POPEYE)

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer
(whitetail101) 2 20 lb Propane tanks 
lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????


hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even 
better 


Ronnie (Manboy)

http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


Is offering a free shoulder mount . Winner will be determined by random drawing To one Lucky winner in the hunting group at the pizza dinner on Aug 14th.Thank you to speedgoattaxidermy



This is going to be great!!!

Remember guys if your not the lucky winner. Ronnie can mount your antelope and have it shipped to you.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Generator?*

Nexus

Do you still have access to that Honda Honda 2K. generator? I think the one popeye has it two small to run freezer.Manboy was going to buy one but there sold out.so we still need one. I not sure but I would think that freezer would run most of the day.



Manboy will 2k do the trick? Not sure how much juice that draws


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*Generator*

I have access to a generator we can use. It is a 3500 watt. I only have one 5 gal gas can. would be nice to have a few more extra gas cans. will save trip to town to get gas for generator.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

HUNT said:


> I have access to a generator we can use. It is a 3500 watt. I only have one 5 gal gas can. would be nice to have a few more extra gas cans. will save trip to town to get gas for generator.


I'll add a 5 gallon can to my list.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> I have access to a generator we can use. It is a 3500 watt. I only have one 5 gal gas can. would be nice to have a few more extra gas cans. will save trip to town to get gas for generator.


sounds good I put it on the list



whitetail101 said:


> I'll add a 5 gallon can to my list.


I add cans to the list and put you down maybe we can get 1-2 more people to bring 5 gal cans Just to be sure we have plenty


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)

cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one
2nd hot shower house (ILLbucknut)
small generator(POPEYE)

generator for frezzer trailer (Hunt) 
some 5 gal gas cans
(Hunt) 1 gas can
(whitetail101)1 gas can

portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer
(whitetail101) 2 20 lb Propane tanks 
lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????


hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even 
better 


Ronnie (Manboy)

http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


Is offering a free shoulder mount . Winner will be determined by random drawing To one Lucky winner in the hunting group at the pizza dinner on Aug 14th.Thank you to speedgoattaxidermy



This is going to be great!!!

Remember guys if your not the lucky winner. Ronnie can mount your antelope and have it shipped to you


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

whitetail101 said:


> I'll add a 5 gallon can to my list.


i have a couple 5 gallon cans....


you Mike i am not sure what it will draw for power? i would think we would need 2500 gen. to get it to start. i was also thinking a chest freezer might be better, stays colder without running all the time, and is easier to get meat in and out, i have 1 at home i can empty and put on my trailer and hual down to camp.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> i have a couple 5 gallon cans....
> 
> 
> you Mike i am not sure what it will draw for power? i would think we would need 2500 gen. to get it to start. i was also thinking a chest freezer might be better, stays colder without running all the time, and is easier to get meat in and out, i have 1 at home i can empty and put on my trailer and hual down to camp.


I think that chest frezzer is a great idea. I think if you get it cold before you bring it down and we put it in the trees(shade) it would work great.If we let it run all day might be able to leave it off at night.
If you up to it you could frezze some gallon jugs of water in there ahead of time, it would help it hold its cold and would work great for drinking water. Just something to think about , I know you already have a lot to do.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)

cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one
2nd hot shower house (ILLbucknut)
small generator(POPEYE)
freezer with some frozen water Jugs (manboy)
generator for freezer (Hunt) 
some 5 gal gas cans
(Hunt) 1 gas can
(whitetail101)1 gas can
(manboy)2 gas cans
portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer
(whitetail101) 2 20 lb Propane tanks 
lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????


hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even 
better 


Ronnie (Manboy)

http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


Is offering a free shoulder mount . Winner will be determined by random drawing To one Lucky winner in the hunting group at the pizza dinner on Aug 14th.Thank you to speedgoattaxidermy



This is going to be great!!!

Remember guys if your not the lucky winner. Ronnie can mount your antelope and have it shipped to you 
__________________


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> I think that chest frezzer is a great idea. I think if you get it cold before you bring it down and we put it in the trees(shade) it would work great.If we let it run all day might be able to leave it off at night.
> If you up to it you could frezze some gallon jugs of water in there ahead of time, it would help it hold its cold and would work great for drinking water. Just something to think about , I know you already have a lot to do.


good idea Mike, 
put it on the list for me, i will live by that list....lol....ya alot going on, but we need to be prepared as well as we can be!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> good idea Mike,
> put it on the list for me, i will live by that list....lol....ya alot going on, but we need to be prepared as well as we can be!!!!


I think things are coming together good. The more prepared we are the more time we got hunting.:thumbs_up

Waterboy is pretty excided about the trip. He dont have internet .He has never been out of state hunting. he pratices at 60 yards everynight. Last week he hit a rabbit at 60 yards. he can shoot pretty good. I told him to run 100 yards drop to you knees in the wind ,with a bunch of tak's in you knees and try it that way. LOL


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Nexus
> 
> Do you still have access to that Honda Honda 2K. generator? I think the one popeye has it two small to run freezer.Manboy was going to buy one but there sold out.so we still need one. I not sure but I would think that freezer would run most of the day.
> 
> ...


I will be bring the generator. I am not sure if it will run the freezer but we can see when we get there.

Chris


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

HUNT said:


> I have access to a generator we can use. It is a 3500 watt. I only have one 5 gal gas can. would be nice to have a few more extra gas cans. will save trip to town to get gas for generator.


I have 3, 5 gal cans I'm bringing.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

My generator is a 4k. It will run the freezer. I just need power to run my cpap machine and Joe's fan at night.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> My generator is a 4k. It will run the freezer. I just need power to run my cpap machine and Joe's fan at night.


I have a 50' 3-way extention cord we can run to the tent, hell, we could even have a radio. :wink:


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

I've got a couple 10ga 50ft cords that I can bring.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

wow where going to have a little city set up.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Joe 
got photos of the shower????????????


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Joe
> got photos of the shower????????????


Wont have pics untill early next week when I put the final touches on it.

I will post a few pics when I'm finished.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Wont have pics untill early next week when I put the final touches on it.
> 
> I will post a few pics when I'm finished.


sweet i want to see this thing!!!!


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

I can bring a couple of gas cans and have a tent...yeah I snore. This freezer thing is going to be a great addition to camp..especially if it gets warm. I will probably be there Sat afternoon...what time is the pizza feast?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

boswhia said:


> I can bring a couple of gas cans and have a tent...yeah I snore. This freezer thing is going to be a great addition to camp..especially if it gets warm. I will probably be there Sat afternoon...what time is the pizza feast?


well we hadn't set a time for pizza, what time would be good to get everyone there??


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> well we hadn't set a time for pizza, what time would be good to get everyone there??


i would say everyone meet at camp, then head for pizza around 6:00?:slice::cocktail:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ONLY 30 DAYS !!!!!

Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)

cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one
2nd hot shower house (ILLbucknut)
small generator(POPEYE)
freezer with some frozen water Jugs (manboy)
generator for freezer (Hunt) (popeye)
some 5 gal gas cans
(Hunt) 1 gas can
(whitetail101)1 gas can
(manboy)2 gas cans
portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer
(whitetail101) 2 20 lb Propane tanks 
lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????


hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even 
better 


Ronnie (Manboy)

http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


Is offering a free shoulder mount . Winner will be determined by random drawing To one Lucky winner in the hunting group at the pizza dinner on Aug 14th.Thank you to speedgoattaxidermy



This is going to be great!!!

Remember guys if your not the lucky winner. Ronnie can mount your antelope and have it shipped to you


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> ONLY 30 DAYS !!!!!


Lets get it right...it 29 and a wake up...LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

whitetail101 said:


> Lets get it right...it 29 and a wake up...LOL


its 30 day cant hunt untill the 15th LOL


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> its 30 day cant hunt untill the 15th LOL


See....... whitetaill101 is counting the days down like I am, days left untill we leave from home.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not counting days-I just know I'm leavin home the 8th & not coming back for awhile.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not going to count days till my visit with my kids is over..lol they are running me ragged


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Misfit-I hear ya. Had 2 g-kids for a week & then 1 for 4 days & now 11 year old G-son for 2 weeks & one of his 2nd cousins with for 2 of them.. Fishing, X-box, fishing & whatever else. Going to Cabelas for a shopping spree in a couple days about 2 hours away.
They are great though..


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Not to many days!!!

Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)

cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one
2nd hot shower house (ILLbucknut)
small generator(POPEYE)
freezer with some frozen water Jugs (manboy)
generator for freezer (Hunt) (popeye)
some 5 gal gas cans
(Hunt) 1 gas can
(whitetail101)1 gas can
(manboy)2 gas cans
portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer
(whitetail101) 2 20 lb Propane tanks 
lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????


hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even 
better 


Ronnie (Manboy)

http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


Is offering a free shoulder mount . Winner will be determined by random drawing To one Lucky winner in the hunting group at the pizza dinner on Aug 14th.Thank you to speedgoattaxidermy



This is going to be great!!!

Remember guys if your not the lucky winner. Ronnie can mount your antelope and have it shipped to you


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I have both of my bows shooting 5" groups at 60yds, hope thats fine.


Remember, doe tags go on sale Tuesday.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> I have both of my bows shooting 5" groups at 60yds, hope thats fine.
> 
> 
> Remember, doe tags go on sale Tuesday.


just a reminder guys, its not the bow.....practice shooting from your knees, shooting in the wind, shooting within 6-8 seconds after you get to your knees.......


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*practice*

I have been crawling for 50 yds with bow then drawing while lying flat on my back then sitting up and shooting. it is way differant then just being on your knees or sitting.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> just a reminder guys, its not the bow.....practice shooting from your knees, shooting in the wind, shooting within 6-8 seconds after you get to your knees.......


Thanks for the advice, I'll have to practice like that.

Hunting here in the midwest, I never had the need to use the level on my sights since shots are almost always 40yds or less. I found the level is a must when shooting the longer distances.

Will I be o.k. with 60yrds being my furthest pin?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll have to practice like that.
> 
> Hunting here in the midwest, I never had the need to use the level on my sights since shots are almost always 40yds or less. I found the level is a must when shooting the longer distances.
> 
> Will I be o.k. with 60yrds being my furthest pin?


i thineach year we have everyone get a shot at 50 yards or under.....you should be just fine Joe,
i have 60 yard pin also......its my middle pin........


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

If it's over 40 I'll just shoot em with the recurve-no sights, no nothin just plain old fashioned killin & bare fingers...right????


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

what happens in antelope camp stays in antelope camp...no ethics police there...lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

wow page 9...............................................everyone must be out buying more pins.......lol.....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> just a reminder guys, its not the bow.....practice shooting from your knees, shooting in the wind, shooting within 6-8 seconds after you get to your knees.......


I'll add to make sure to practice with needles in our knees and balls! There is no feeling like drawing back your bow with 100 cactus thorns in your knees or your gonads from squating in the wrong place.!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> what happens in antelope camp stays in antelope camp...no ethics police there...lol


You would think so...but things have a way of getting out that you didn't intend. Kinda like 14 yr olds at hog camp:wink:.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> You would think so...but things have a way of getting out that you didn't intend. Kinda like 14 yr olds at hog camp:wink:.


:mg:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

these Eastern guys aren't going to know what to do with a 60 yard shot being average and normal....lol


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Skeptic said:


> You would think so...but things have a way of getting out that you didn't intend. Kinda like 14 yr olds at hog camp:wink:.


no comment....lol


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> these Eastern guys aren't going to know what to do with a 60 yard shot being average and normal....lol


You western guys dont have any idea how sneaky us eastern guys are.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i was gonna try to get an officer to watch the camp, i probably wont be there much, but ya never know when a 14 year old is gonna stumble by....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> i was gonna try to get an officer to watch the camp, i probably wont be there much, but ya never know when a 14 year old is gonna stumble by....


Just have them stand guard at the Junior High....that way we know they are all safe!:mg: LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> wow page 9...............................................everyone must be out buying more pins.......lol.....


one pin for me. 20-100 yards


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

:wink:


ILLbucknut said:


> You western guys dont have any idea how sneaky us eastern guys are.


lol....your right i have seen things in the last 2 years antelope camp that should have never been seen......ya you eastern guys are sneaky.....lol....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> :wink:
> 
> lol....your right i have seen things in the last 2 years antelope camp that should have never been seen......ya you eastern guys are sneaky.....lol....


So....... what did Kory do that should have never been seen? or should I ask?

Hey Ronnie, How important do you think it is to wear black in the ground blind? I have never hunted out of a blind before, I just need to be prepared.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> So....... what did Kory do that should have never been seen? or should I ask?
> 
> Hey Ronnie, How important do you think it is to wear black in the ground blind? I have never hunted out of a blind before, I just need to be prepared.


well i would think black would be a great idea, with antelope having such great eye site. if a whitetail can see you in the blind i can tell you a antelope will......the will see your camo hat sticking above the sage brush....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

All you need is a black shirt and head net , cant see you bottoms anyways. you should see them comeing and have plenty of time to get your headnet down.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

shorts and a battery fan for the blind.or boxers only from some stories i heard.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

25 days!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Doe tags go onsale tomaorrow. I got a PM going out to everyone.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> shorts and a battery fan for the blind.or boxers only from some stories i heard.


Note to self: 2arrow1 is to hunt in someone elses blind....LOL:mg:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*oops*



2arrow1 said:


> shorts and a battery fan for the blind.or boxers only from some stories i heard.


I heard about that too 

:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

no spot and stalk in boxers...you'll get cactus in your ass....lol


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

was not me in the boxers cooling off some else on first hunt.only thing i do is eat and sleep,i'd never now if a goat walked by and looked in.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Another pm coming to every one explaning doe tags more clearly !

I think I got every one the info they need. The Wyoming draw system is a little confusing for nonresidents . If anyone in unsure of what they need to do drop me or Ronnie a PM.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

how many doe tags you guys planning on getting?


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm gonna buy 4.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> I'm gonna buy 4.


I'm gonna try for 2.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Escrow and I will be trying to get two additional tags. Spent most of the day getting equipment ready.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll probably only get one doe tag since I have a license in Colorado to use too


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm only intereseted in one Doe tag. I'm hoping to get a shot & KILL one with my recurve-fingers & no sights. Bucks gonna be with compound, sight, trigger, rangefinder & anything else that helpes me NOT MISS.


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Can't wait to see how this hunt turns out.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll be adding a couple to my list as well. Was thinking about a second buck tag for another area I used to hunt as well, but I think 200 miles will be a lot of driving for that


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I think I will buy 1 doe tag.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

seem's 1-2 is the prerfered number.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Got 'em. Two additional licenses each for Escrow and I. Now to start flingin' some arrows :wink:

Chris


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ya got mine, and talked to joe and mark on the phone and there good to go.


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*goats*

I also got 2 doe.

If everyone gets 1 or 2 does along with the buck that will be a sheet pile of goat meat.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I got my doe tag


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> I also got 2 doe.
> 
> If everyone gets 1 or 2 does along with the buck that will be a sheet pile of goat meat.


Those tags are easy to sneak up on. But not the antelope..........LOL


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Got my one for my recurve kill.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Bought three, now let's hope I can hit em.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Bought three, now let's hope I can hit em.


lmao.....it does take some getting used to....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Got thinking it might be a good idea to put together a list with everyone's sreen name and real name and cell phone number. Then we could give a copy to everyone. What do you guys think?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

works for me


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Based on the last 2 years I'd only buy 1 doe tag and then, if you fill it, go get another. However, based on the last 2 years...it didn't work to well for me getting my buck tag in that unit.:doh:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

if you don't tag out you can always go back during rifle season....lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey every one send me a Pm with you name and cell phone number. Nexus is going to print up a card we can carry .
Ronnie is there any hospital phone number I can put on . Just in case someone gets bit by a snake.

Drop me a PM guys


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

You've got a pm Mike.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

You've got a pm Mike.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Hey every one send me a Pm with you name and cell phone number. Nexus is going to print up a card we can carry .
> Ronnie is there any hospital phone number I can put on . Just in case someone gets bit by a snake.
> 
> Drop me a PM guys


BIT BY A SNAKE!!!!!!!:mg::mg::mg:

Don't even mention the S word.........


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

popeye77 said:


> BIT BY A SNAKE!!!!!!!:mg::mg::mg:
> 
> Don't even mention the S word.........


I actually hope to see one, heard they're quite tasty.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> I actually hope to see one, heard they're quite tasty.


Since I'm not there....you probably won't see any. I'm the rattlesnake magnet. They are VERY good eatin though! We fried one up at camp last year. 

My only regret is that I didn't catch one alive and have it mounted. 2 of the three I ran into I ended up shooting about 10 arrows in....the other one Mike did. It's a scary feeling when your crawling through the sage brush and all of sudden there is a rattle 2 ft in front of your face! Wouldn't have even seen the first one had he not rattled....I think Mike thought I was a mad man gone nuts dancing around and stabbing with my arrows.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> Since I'm not there....you probably won't see any. I'm the rattlesnake magnet. They are VERY good eatin though! We fried one up at camp last year.
> 
> My only regret is that I didn't catch one alive and have it mounted. 2 of the three I ran into I ended up shooting about 10 arrows in....the other one Mike did. It's a scary feeling when your crawling through the sage brush and all of sudden there is a rattle 2 ft in front of your face! Wouldn't have even seen the first one had he not rattled....I think Mike thought I was a mad man gone nuts dancing around and stabbing with my arrows.



I'll be coming through Illinois, got room for one more, I could pick you up on the way.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

:


Skeptic said:


> Since I'm not there....you probably won't see any. I'm the rattlesnake magnet. They are VERY good eatin though! We fried one up at camp last year.
> 
> My only regret is that I didn't catch one alive and have it mounted. 2 of the three I ran into I ended up shooting about 10 arrows in....the other one Mike did. It's a scary feeling when your crawling through the sage brush and all of sudden there is a rattle 2 ft in front of your face! Wouldn't have even seen the first one had he not rattled....I think Mike thought I was a mad man gone nuts dancing around and stabbing with my arrows.


It was fun to watch...........................:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

rattlesnake is some good eating


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll be very happy if I DO NOT see one snake of any kind.

This is me & g-son practicing today. My consistent group at 40 yds. & his at 25 yds.. I'm satisfied with it. 30 is tighter. I didn't shoot any 50 today since he was there. He & I are shooting a 3-D Sunday when I have to take him back home. He's been with G-Pa for 2 weeks.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Skeptic-Illbucknut This is Curts 11 year old son. Ya know, on the hog hunt...I'm trying to raise him right & not to turn out like his Dad...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Skeptic-Illbucknut This is Curts 11 year old son. Ya know, on the hog hunt...I'm trying to raise him right & not to turn out like his Dad...


LOL good luck with that:wink:.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> I'll be coming through Illinois, got room for one more, I could pick you up on the way.


I've got tag in hand for the unit south of ya's....so don't think it isn't tempting, but, I'm gonna have to pass. Just to much going on right now.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> I'll be very happy if I DO NOT see one snake of any kind.
> 
> This is me & g-son practicing today. My consistent group at 40 yds. & his at 25 yds.. I'm satisfied with it. 30 is tighter. I didn't shoot any 50 today since he was there. He & I are shooting a 3-D Sunday when I have to take him back home. He's been with G-Pa for 2 weeks.


That would make for a dead antelope at any distance. Has the young man bowhunted yet?

Back in April Ronnie's boy shot his first Ram at chain ranch. I think he was 10 at the time. It was fun to watch!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

That was awesome to be there for Ronnie's boy's ram


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

GRAND KIDS ARE THE BEST!!!!! BETTY AND I JUST GOT A NEW ONE FRIDAY. Lillte girl, cuite pie she is......

Enjoy them while ya can. Bet Grandma goes and sees them while we are hunting.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> GRAND KIDS ARE THE BEST!!!!! BETTY AND I JUST GOT A NEW ONE FRIDAY. Lillte girl, cuite pie she is......
> 
> Enjoy them while ya can. Bet Grandma goes and sees them while we are hunting.


Congrats Mark!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

congrats!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)

cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one
2nd hot shower house (ILLbucknut)
small generator(POPEYE)
freezer with some frozen water Jugs (manboy)
generator for freezer (Hunt) (popeye)
some 5 gal gas cans
(Hunt) 1 gas can
(whitetail101)1 gas can
(manboy)2 gas cans
portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer
(whitetail101) 2 20 lb Propane tanks 
lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy antelope steak sandwich 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????


hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even 
better 


Ronnie (Manboy)

http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


Is offering a free shoulder mount . Winner will be determined by random drawing To one Lucky winner in the hunting group at the pizza dinner on Aug 14th.Thank you to speedgoattaxidermy



This is going to be great!!!

Remember guys if your not the lucky winner. Ronnie can mount your antelope and have it shipped to you


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Skeptic-Illbucknut This is Curts 11 year old son. Ya know, on the hog hunt...I'm trying to raise him right & not to turn out like his Dad...


Ya , you can sure tell he has taken his looks from Curt.....poor kid.

Good luck on your 3d shoot and make sure you have lots of fun.

Congrats on the new Grandbaby Mark.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, his dad has been good at taking him hunting. He took a African Mtn Goat with his Bow at age 9 & a Corsican ram at age 10 with his bow.

With shotgun He killed a hog at 9 & last fall at 10 a Iowa 5 point Buck.

I've promised to take him "someplace" this fall, just don't know where yet but I am being reminded often....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I got the phone list together, I will send ever one a copy. Nexus is going to laminate them for everyone and bring them to the hunt.


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

for some of us old fellas we may need name tags.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm John....I'm the fat guy with tattoos....lol


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I AM SO READY TO GET AWAY FROM WORK!!!!!!
I need to shoot a goat and not my employees.:mg: 

When will the 13th get here?:wink:

Realy looking forward to the hunt and time away.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

HUNT said:


> for some of us old fellas we may need name tags.


I wouldn't do that....your more apt to get a nickname if everyone is confused as to who everyone is.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is the front of the laminated phone number card each member will be getting. The cards are roughly 6" x 4" and will have a ring for attachment to your packs. The backside will have names, AT screen names, and cell numbers. 
In addition, there is a number for the closest hospital and Speedgoat Taxidermy so that you can make sure and care for that world-class trophy antelope.

Chris


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

That's awesome!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

That is cool. Can't waite to met everyone.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

nexus said:


> Here is the front of the laminated phone number card each member will be getting. The cards are roughly 6" x 4" and will have a ring for attachment to your packs. The backside will have names, AT screen names, and cell numbers.
> In addition, there is a number for the closest hospital and Speedgoat Taxidermy so that you can make sure and care for that world-class trophy antelope.
> 
> Chris


thats great....nice pic. guys from the past few years we have learned on an antelope you do not want to hit above or in front of the white line on a goat........Mike put a red circle if you would of the sweet spot.....:darkbeer:


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

The trip is really coming together, however, I just got a call from my friend that leases the ranch in Nebraska and he is not going to be able to make the trip. He was pretty bummed out and wanted to meet everyone and just hang out at camp. Of course there is some good news also, he is trying to purchase the ranch and has made an offer and expects to be working on the deal while we are hunting. If he is successful we may soon be making plans to have an AT elk/exotics hunt . 

Chris


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nexus said:


> Here is the front of the laminated phone number card each member will be getting. The cards are roughly 6" x 4" and will have a ring for attachment to your packs. The backside will have names, AT screen names, and cell numbers.
> In addition, there is a number for the closest hospital and Speedgoat Taxidermy so that you can make sure and care for that world-class trophy antelope.
> 
> Chris


Chris that looks great, I will send you another phone list I see I forgot to put my and waterboys name on there.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

menu change

Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)

cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one
2nd hot shower house (ILLbucknut)
small generator(POPEYE)
freezer with some frozen water Jugs (manboy)
generator for freezer (Hunt) (popeye)
some 5 gal gas cans
(Hunt) 1 gas can
(whitetail101)1 gas can
(manboy)2 gas cans
portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer
(whitetail101) 2 20 lb Propane tanks 
lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy build your own nacho's with all the fixins.. 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????


hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even 
better 


Ronnie (Manboy)

http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


Is offering a free shoulder mount . Winner will be determined by random drawing To one Lucky winner in the hunting group at the pizza dinner on Aug 14th.Thank you to speedgoattaxidermy



This is going to be great!!!

Remember guys if your not the lucky winner. Ronnie can mount your antelope and have it shipped to you


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> thats great....nice pic. guys from the past few years we have learned on an antelope you do not want to hit above or in front of the white line on a goat........Mike put a red circle if you would of the sweet spot.....:darkbeer:


About here. I know you dont want to get above the white like. Most 3-d targets have the ring on the white line,But you want to be lower.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Only 21 days Left!!!
:dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> About here. I know you dont want to get above the white like. Most 3-d targets have the ring on the white line,But you want to be lower.


thats a perfect spot on a goat....guys really stay lower than the white/brown line......really practice shooting odd ranges, know your bow.......26 yards.....43 yards......47 yards.....56 yards .......63 yards......91 yards........34 yards......


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

manboy said:


> thats a perfect spot on a goat....guys really stay lower than the white/brown line......really practice shooting odd ranges, know your bow.......26 yards.....43 yards......47 yards.....56 yards .......63 yards......91 yards........34 yards......


Heck, I can't see 91 yards.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Heck, I can't see 91 yards.


I have trouble seeing 70yrds, and your older than I am.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Don't let the AT ethics police catch you guys mentioning yardages like that....lol


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> Don't let the AT ethics police catch you guys mentioning yardages like that....lol


Isn't that the truth. I get to where I don't look at many of the post on here because of those ethical "hunters". I wonder if many of them even hunt?????


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think we're even allowed to SEE more than 30 yards...lol


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

What do you guys think of this? http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1202640&highlight=speedgoat


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Boy this hunt is the real deal; you guys are going to have a blast.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

:


HUNT said:


> I have been crawling for 50 yds with bow then drawing while lying flat on my back then sitting up and shooting. it is way differant then just being on your knees or sitting.


I tried sitting up after I drew:sad:, quess I will figure out another way. Maybe like this. :behindsof
:lol3


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

popeye77 said:


> :
> 
> I tried sitting up after I drew:sad:, quess I will figure out another way. Maybe like this. :behindsof
> :lol3


Can you shoot a video of that, lol? I know I'd be like a turtle on his back, lol.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> What do you guys think of this? http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1202640&highlight=speedgoat


That might work. sure is worth trying


The only thing is in high wind out there you might not be able to let go of that to shoot


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> That might work. sure is worth trying
> 
> 
> The only thing is in high wind out there you might not be able to let go of that to shoot


well that high wind might just help....that way when the goat run he can keep up with them!!!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*4,000 generator*

what do you know, i just came home with a new generator.....same one i was going to buy and it was in stock this time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Talked to Tony at bowarmory . The prize package has been shipped. I be bringing everything out with me.

One thing he asked is he like to see some of the photos with the group under the banner before we post on A/t . He like to pick out some for there website.He like to have them released at the same time. I told him no problem .so just keep in mind when you guys get home.I will probally be the last one home . seems I have the most miles to cover.LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Talked to Tony at bowarmory . The prize package has been shipped. I be bringing everything out with me.
> 
> One thing he asked is he like to see some of the photos with the group under the banner before we post on A/t . He like to pick out some for there website.He like to have them released at the same time. I told him no problem .so just keep in mind when you guys get home.I will probally be the last one home . seems I have the most miles to cover.LOL


lol....ya not 12,000 miles like last year...wow what a year for you Mike!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> lol....ya not 12,000 miles like last year...wow what a year for you Mike!!!


3470 mile round trip to antelope camp.

still going to have some miles on this year


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm in the middle of that trip now, Mike...lol Then when I get home I get to do the antelope camp trip


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I'm in the middle of that trip now, Mike...lol Then when I get home I get to do the antelope camp trip


Did you drive I was thinking you flew


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I always drive...lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 20 days!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Practice*

Been doing lots of shooting. 3-d three days a week. Plus shooting around the house. Here is a few groups from this morning. I will not post any of my 80-90 yards groups. still need lots of work out there.I know I should be shooting below the white line but My replaceable kill is higher.

The 3 arrow group is 60 yards and the 5 arow group is 70 Yards


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

nice Mike


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

don't let the AT ethics police catch you...lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> don't let the AT ethics police catch you...lol


Thats why I didn't post the 80-90 yards. ............LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Thats why I didn't post the 80-90 yards. ............LOL


reminds me of a friend from houma la.....he came out hunted antelope for the first time with a bow.....said that isn't really that hard....96 yards:mg: and it was over!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink::zip:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

well damn...I thought my 62 yard shot last year was impressive...lol

but with my old Hoyt, I think it was...lol


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Well guys if you are not excited yet I sure am. My son and I went down to the Black hills in South Dakota and just north of Spearfish on the drive back we saw and counted 154 antelope (and some decent bucks) in a 45 mile drive. It is green there but I am not sure if Wy has got the moisture they got. Seeing those goats has got me pumped. Seeing the rattlesnakes and poster of a bite at Reptile Gardens makes me wish I was packing the 40. Nice job on the phone list. Anyone know the proper first aid for snake bite???Cut and suck...restrict circulation???


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

boswhia said:


> Well guys if you are not excited yet I sure am. My son and I went down to the Black hills in South Dakota and just north of Spearfish on the drive back we saw and counted 154 antelope (and some decent bucks) in a 45 mile drive. It is green there but I am not sure if Wy has got the moisture they got. Seeing those goats has got me pumped. Seeing the rattlesnakes and poster of a bite at Reptile Gardens makes me wish I was packing the 40. Nice job on the phone list. Anyone know the proper first aid for snake bite???Cut and suck...restrict circulation???


How are snake bites treated?

Call for emergency assistance immediately if someone has been bitten by a snake. Responding quickly in this type of emergency is crucial. While waiting for emergency assistance:

Wash the bite with soap and water.


Immobilize the bitten area and keep it lower than the heart.


Cover the area with a clean, cool compress or a moist dressing to minimize swelling and discomfort.


Monitor vital signs. 
If a victim is unable to reach medical care within 30 minutes, the American Red Cross recommends:

Apply a bandage, wrapped two to four inches above the bite, to help slow the venom. This should not cut off the flow of blood from a vein or artery - the band should be loose enough to slip a finger under it.


A suction device can be placed over the bite to help draw venom out of the wound without making cuts. These devices are often included in commercial snake bite kits. 
Most often, physicians use antivenin -- an antidote to snake venom -- to treat serious snake bites. Antivenin is derived from antibodies created in a horse's blood serum when the animal is injected with snake venom. Because antivenin is obtained from horses, snake bite victims sensitive to horse products must be carefully managed.

The only thing is I would not call 911 unless your alone. where we are its going to be faster for you partner to drive the hour to the hospital . call the number on the card and let them know you comeing. drive like Brad and you can be there in 1/2 hour


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I had been looking at taking a Texas Dall for a couple years now and I finally found one I really liked the look of and made it happen. My initial shot was not good, but the end result was.










Good luck on your hunt guys!!!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice Dall Kory where did you get him at? Guessing 28+


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

congrats, Kory


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

That is nice Cory...now what happened to the rest of your arrows....


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

boswhia said:


> That is nice Cory...now what happened to the rest of your arrows....


actually, if kory got through killing something and has even 1 arrow left, that is a HUGE moral victory!!!

im betting this is a shilo ram mason...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice Job.......... and still got one arrow:thumbs_up


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. Mason, Shiloh. He is a little decieving....26" on one side and 25" on the other. Gonna make an awesome looking mount!

I saved some of the meat too...gonna try making Gyro meat with it. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Been doing lots of shooting. 3-d three days a week. Plus shooting around the house. Here is a few groups from this morning. I will not post any of my 80-90 yards groups. still need lots of work out there.I know I should be shooting below the white line but My replaceable kill is higher.
> 
> The 3 arrow group is 60 yards and the 5 arow group is 70 Yards



Nice shooting Mike.:darkbeer:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

That is a great looking ram, Kory.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Still a great ram glad you finally got one.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Did you try and sneak up on it and stab it with a knife before you decided to shoot it with the bow?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice Ram. Did you do any Pig huntin to go with it??

Me & G-son shot 40 3D Targets yesterday-I'm ready for Antelope. Well, maybe, last shot was 55 yds (there abouts) for me at a MOOSE & I MISSED.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes John. I took a pretty nice sow...guessing 160 lb ish at 30 yds. The 2 guys with me each took a hog too.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Did some more shooting tonight, But will not be posting in photos

Funny how some days you on.......But others you can not seem to get a good group........


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Did some more shooting tonight, But will not be posting in photos
> 
> Funny how some days you on.......But others you can not seem to get a good group........


Nice to hear I'm not the only one.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Joe wheres that pic of the shower? where all waiting to see this thing.:thumbs_up


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Hey Joe wheres that pic of the shower? where all waiting to see this thing.:thumbs_up


I've been slacking, I will finish it tomorrow afternoon and post a pic.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Mike wants to see Joe in the shower.....? :wink:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

18 days


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ILLbucknut said:


> Nice to hear I'm not the only one.


me too........:wink:


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

popeye77 said:


> me too........:wink:


Me three :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Did some more shooting tonight, But will not be posting in photos
> 
> Funny how some days you on.......But others you can not seem to get a good group........


shooting better than me.....i haven't shot my bow in over a month....i got a new destoyer 350 and set it up shot it 40-50 shots shot 1 3d with junk blazers they were flying off on the way to the target. fixed the vane problem and shot 6 arrows and haven't shot since.......:angry:


been working some taxi.... and getting disccusted just can't seem to get that drive this summer, and man i am so close to being caught up, only 8 animal left from last fall.......:ballchain


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I finished the shower this morning. I'll post pics when I get done doing a few jobs I have scheduled.
Picked up a GPS unit in the classifieds last week. They should make the damn things user friendly.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Ronnie....

Do you guys have a rainy season right before archery season starts like we do in Colorado? Our archery starts on the 15th too and we sometimes get rain into the season a little, but for a good week or two before it pours. It kinda ruins sitting on water holes and those storms that roll in unexpectedly make stalking a muddy mess.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i watched joe and ray almost sail away holding a cow dek last yr.they got a little wet that day.i understand ronnie talked to my taxi last week 249 deer from last yr hes plan burnt out.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just check natl. weather survey for Aug.. It SAYs 8-9-10th Thunderstorms & 11th through 21st sunny, clear with highs of 80 degrees.

Not the best (rain) but not the worst if their right (temp)...

80 degrees I can handle real easy since we've been in the high 90s & today is hovering @ 100. Winds-lowest I saw predicted was 20 MPH.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Guys

UPS Just dropped off the prize package from BOWARMORY

THANKS BOWARMORY.......................:thumbs_up


GOING TO BE A GREAT HUNT


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mike-want my mailing addy? then you won't have to pack it out & me pack it back....

Gonna change to the broadheads this weekend to make sure everything is dialed in good. It's rolling around real fast....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> i watched joe and ray almost sail away holding a cow dek last yr.they got a little wet that day.i understand ronnie talked to my taxi last week 249 deer from last yr hes plan burnt out.


wow i don't mount that many not even close, but i do work 50-60 hours week.....might need a breather this year from mounts.....:thumbs_up



oh and Brian, next time no head shots with the rage....man that was a slice!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Mike-want my mailing addy? then you won't have to pack it out & me pack it back....
> 
> Gonna change to the broadheads this weekend to make sure everything is dialed in good. It's rolling around real fast....


LOL I just bring the stuff out, we got something for every one.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

All I want is a shot at a reasonable distance....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Here she is ........ ILLBUCKNUT 1000XR (extra *******) Limited Edition BTW.









110v/12v 35psi pump









Turkey fryer burner w/copper coil.









1.5 gpm shower head that has been restricted down to about 1/2 that.









The burner on high gives me about a 20 degree temp. rise, so water should be good a warm for showers.

OH!....I forgot to mention it has the optional soap tray and towel rack.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

that's cool!! awesome job!!


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

That shower is nicer then some I have had in hotels if stayed in.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice job on the shower Joe. :thumbs_up

Antelope camp is going to be hillbilly heaven this year!!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Nice job on the shower Joe. :thumbs_up
> 
> Antelope camp is going to be hillbilly heaven this year!!!!


yep....just no sitting around in coveralls with no shirt on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:zip:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

you mean I have to where pants...............UM


----------



## 174in (Jul 7, 2009)

Just leave the shower out there when you guys leave so I cant use it when I am out there the last part of sept and the first part of oct.Good luck guys take lots of pics.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Shower looks great. Joe, you da man........:darkbeer:

Was it huntnmuleys we had to watch out for while showering?:wink:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Shower looks great. Joe, you da man........:darkbeer:
> 
> Was it huntnmuleys we had to watch out for while showering?:wink:


I'm more worried about Misfit, allthough I'm not 14 and dress like a *****, so maybe I'm safe.:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i promise no more like that ronnie.how did the bh look.i now there well be non of that on the elk hunt.ya'll are going to have a great hunt again.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

no need to worry about me, Joe...lol


----------



## Skewerer (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey guys not trying to hijack but would one of you gentlemen tell me if it is legal to hunt with mechanical broadheads in WY? Just prepping for my own 'lope hunt up there this september. Thanks.


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

camo boxers and knee high rubber boots along with a straw hat.

:darkbeer:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This was the bath house in Northern Quebec on a Caribou hunt.. Lots of swearing at the picture taker when photo was taken BUT the video is priceless cause it had ZOOM power.
It just pays to be careful...


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

:jaw:

I WOULD ONLY GO ONE AT A TIME....... lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Popeye-your tellin an OLD Sailor, one at a time.....How many standin guard????


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

you guys are scaring me


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*Bowarmory*

I just placed an order with them for some new stingers. Super fast shipping.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Misfit-no need to be scared, most of us are older & gentler...Thats what the wife says....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Misfit-no need to be scared, most of us are older & gentler...Thats what the wife says....



LOL:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

if I see one bottle of Viagara in antelope camp I'm going to be really upset...lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skewerer said:


> Hey guys not trying to hijack but would one of you gentlemen tell me if it is legal to hunt with mechanical broadheads in WY? Just prepping for my own 'lope hunt up there this september. Thanks.


yes you can.....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ONLY 16 DAYS!!!:tongue:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have loaded my pickup twice. The wife hide my keys and won't give them back till the 13th.

Man am I ready to get out of hear.:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> if I see one bottle of Viagara in antelope camp I'm going to be really upset...lol


In 2007 I shared camp with an old guy from this site. 4 bedrooms and 1 shared bathroom. He seemed to think he was the only one using the bathroom and left all his crap in there on the sink, including a HUGE bottle of viagra and a box of rubbers.:embara: I'll let you know who that old guy was next time we share camp.:wink:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> In 2007 I shared camp with an old guy from this site. 4 bedrooms and 1 shared bathroom. He seemed to think he was the only one using the bathroom and left all his crap in there on the sink, including a HUGE bottle of viagra and a box of rubbers.:embara: I'll let you know who that old guy was next time we share camp.:wink:


Now might be a good time to come clean.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ILLbucknut said:


> Now might be a good time to come clean.


No doubt....lol


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

what happens in goat camp stay in goat camp,u hear squeeling.lol


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*Fyi*

The Sturgis Bike Rally is Aug 9th - 15th :jam: :RockOn:

http://www.sturgis.com/


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

HUNT said:


> The Sturgis Bike Rally is Aug 9th - 15th :jam: :RockOn:
> 
> http://www.sturgis.com/




ya dam hippies.....they are all over already!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_do


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

manboy said:


> ya dam hippies.....they are all over already!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_do



Biker Chicks!!!!!!!:hairy::rock: For misfit........


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

biker chicks are good for you!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> I have loaded my pickup twice. The wife hide my keys and won't give them back till the 13th.
> 
> Man am I ready to get out of hear.:wink:



sound like the honeymoon is over. LOL


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

popeye77 said:


> Biker Chicks!!!!!!!:hairy::rock: For misfit........


if they're biker chicks, they're WAYYY to old to get ol misfit's attention....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> if they're biker chicks, they're WAYYY to old to get ol misfit's attention....


yep if they have 3 belly buttons misfits out.....dang wore out hippies......


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

coolers, Water Jugs, Coffee Pot, deer hauler, Blind, Tent, chairs & stool, hammer, millitary shovel all in the garage together & several gal.water jugs frozen.

Camera Cases,still camera, Video equipt., flash lights & accessories, maps & License (hope my antlerless gets here soon) in the loft

Bows (Compound & recurve), Arrows, pack, Binocs, rangefinder, All Camo Hunting cloths (in duffel bag) Sleeping bag, Decoy, Air mattress & pump, thermacell, paper plates,cups, bowls, silverware, personal hygeine stuff in basement.

Just have to make Chili a day b/4 I leave & freeze & get my misc groceries & water. Put my extra street cloths in my other Duffell.

Thats it, load & go.... cell phone & the phone list.

What did I forget fellas? I have been on so many Bowhunts & still have to make a list & no matter, will forget something.. Oh, my comforter (photo)


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My time to leave is rolling around real fast..looking forward to this hunt & meeting everyone.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Sturgis*



HUNT said:


> The Sturgis Bike Rally is Aug 9th - 15th :jam: :RockOn:
> 
> http://www.sturgis.com/


That's where I'll be his year  I was hopeing to ride over Saturday and have dinner with you guys at the pizza barn, but it appears we will be coming back on Saturday. I still plan on being over Friday to show the wife where we hunted, and visit with Ronnie, so if anyone is in camp Fiday afternoon, we will stop in and say hi. 
Open up your game plan, plan on lots of miles on the truck, and remember, if you blow a stalk, there is another antelope over the next hill. It makes for a lot more interesting hunt than the blind thing. 
Good luck to all of you, and hope to meet some of ya Friday.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Ordered the crapper shelter/shower stall for a solar shower I have today. I also ordered a ground blind just in case. I love sportsmans guide...lol


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> That's where I'll be his year  I was hopeing to ride over Saturday and have dinner with you guys at the pizza barn, but it appears we will be coming back on Saturday. I still plan on being over Friday to show the wife where we hunted, and visit with Ronnie, so if anyone is in camp Fiday afternoon, we will stop in and say hi.
> Open up your game plan, plan on lots of miles on the truck, and remember, if you blow a stalk, there is another antelope over the next hill. It makes for a lot more interesting hunt than the blind thing.
> Good luck to all of you, and hope to meet some of ya Friday.


hot damn, u going to the chip for any shows? im going to the scorpions/disturbed on friday, and probably zztop on monday if ur around.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> hot damn, u going to the chip for any shows? im going to the scorpions/disturbed on friday, and probably zztop on monday if ur around.


lol...i never understood the concert thing....have fun brad......remember just don't give into temtation!!!!!


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Go for it Brad. Have a good one!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Zz top*



huntnmuleys said:


> hot damn, u going to the chip for any shows? im going to the scorpions/disturbed on friday, and probably zztop on monday if ur around.


Might have to try for that  Saw them in Wichita a few years ago. Darn good show.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

well i seen about 200 goats tonight.....100 whitetails....50 muleys.....and 5 bulls elk....night a bad 2 hour drive.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

No goats in my near future....but took the kids out bowfrogging again....got my first snapping turtle with bow. Just a note, it's not easy getting them darn things off a carp arrow!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ONLY 13 Days !!!!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Kory my friend, you are the ultimate hunter.

Nice job with the kids.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Kory my friend, you are the ultimate *******.


 :wink:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kory-those will be some good eating. Nice that your kids get to enjoy some of "your" fun too. I used to go in the strip mines down around Anawan, Il. when I was a kid-we used rubber blunts & wood Flu Flus to shoot them.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice Job kory Sure wish you where going to make the antelope hunt this year.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

only 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

I gotta get home and make large amounts of green chili and get it frozen


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

We might have to change waterboy (mike) name to robinhood . We had a local shoot and he was named robinhood of the year by the town. They had 6 targets at unknown ranges from 15-60 yards . There big targets but you have to have ringers on them about a 3” circle . You shot 2 arrows at each target .You where allowed to miss the x ring once ,On your second miss you where out. I was out at a 51 yard shot . I guess I missed judged yardage a little. Watrboy was the only one that made all 6 targets. He won!! They give him the a silly robinhood hat. He will probably be proud to where it out in WY.:thumbs_up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*grasses*

well guys the grasses are starting to change over to the yellow color as normal, so the open season, and grass camo willl be a great chioce again this year.......p.s. leave your mossy oak at home......


we have had a few rain storms so there is still water holes around but not as many wet ditches.....

i did see that an area from last year that was all ate up from grass hoppers has come back very well, also there was 20-25 goats standing around...:mg:
this is the area where "wide boy" once lived.....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

will Max 1 be too green for the area...?


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

manboy said:


> well guys the grasses are starting to change over to the yellow color as normal, so the open season, and grass camo willl be a great chioce again this year.......*p.s. leave your mossy oak at home*......
> 
> 
> we have had a few rain storms so there is still water holes around but not as many wet ditches.....
> ...


I have hunted very sucessfully with Mossy Oak Break Up out there. used it 3 years ago just a few 100 miles from where we will be this year and managed to get real close to the buggers.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

whitetail101 said:


> I have hunted very sucessfully with Mossy Oak Break Up out there. used it 3 years ago just a few 100 miles from where we will be this year and managed to get real close to the buggers.


bring it and prove me wrong...i like nothing more than to be proved wrong....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> will Max 1 be too green for the area...?


? maybe...some areas here will still have some green grasses


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have no idea what my Camos name is but it's faded & looks black from outside the blind.. We could invent something like Chris Bracken does.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I use King's desert shadow alot down in CO later in archery season if it's been real dry


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Just got my doe tags in the mail.:teeth:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

can we get our archery stamp and conservation thingy in town when we get there?


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Just got my doe tags in the mail.:teeth:


My mailbox was empty when I just checked, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll have a little of everything when it comes to camo. Pred. Spring Green, Pred. Fall Grey, ASAT leafy suit, M.O. Abbsetion, R.T. APG and all black upper body Heat Gear by U.A.. I've been looking at some M.O.Brush, but I really dont want to buy more camo......well I do.....but I dont....ya know. I would never use Brush camo around here to hunt with anyhow really.....IDK.

I'll get by some how.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> can we get our archery stamp and conservation thingy in town when we get there?


I have my Conservation stamp already. I plan on buying my archery stamp when I pic up my buck tags in town, I bought a leftover tag.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

cool. I didn't want to try and find a wal mart or something on the way up there


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Uncle Sam brought the doe tags today, so I am ready. Need to freeze some milk jugs with water and get Escrow off his butt (he just returned from BC fishing) and load the truck. On the road in 10 days.......

As for camo, going to sport the old reliable ASAT Leafy Suit. In the blind, black shirt and a pair of shorts.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Got my Doe tag today & 10 Gal. Jugs of water frozedn & will have 3 5 Gal. jugs with drinkable water also. I'm ready.

I got all my needed stamps on the internet & printed out so I AM SET....
I'm heading out in 8 days....


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

I like the kings desert as well i used it and max1 last year up there didnt have any problems other than being a whitetail hunter trying to chase things LOL you guys got me all excited I am looking at trying to break away for an antelope hunt myself now in CO


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

nexus said:


> Uncle Sam brought the doe tags today, so I am ready. Need to freeze some milk jugs with water and get Escrow off his butt (he just returned from BC fishing) and load the truck. On the road in 10 days.......
> 
> As for camo, going to sport the old reliable ASAT Leafy Suit. In the blind, black shirt and a pair of shorts.


ill take asat over any camo out there....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got some ASAT to bring too..lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> can we get our archery stamp and conservation thingy in town when we get there?


You can get them out there at the local store ,when we go for pizza or you can buy them over the internet and print them off. You dont have to wait for them to get mailed thats Just the tags



ILLbucknut said:


> My mailbox was empty when I just checked, maybe tomorrow.


It funny how they get out to new york first.LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> cool. I didn't want to try and find a wal mart or something on the way up there


most walmart here won't sell you one, you have to find an license selling agent..............pamida.........joe's food center........aro resturant......rapid stop......true value hardware...................just to name a few.......


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> will Max 1 be too green for the area...?


Misfitmedic

make a skirt out of this . it will work great....... Plus make some great camp Pics:mg:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

no skirts for me, Mike...lol

Thanks for the info, Ronnie


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> no skirts for me, Mike...lol
> 
> Thanks for the info, Ronnie


good thing Brad won't be at camp......he likes skirts...lol


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

From the sound of it, we are going to be an ASAT army. Should make for interesting pictures..... if you could see us :teeth:.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> no skirts for me, Mike...lol
> 
> Thanks for the info, Ronnie


 Maybe we can get ahunter55 to wear it.. after all he did run around vegas in that other outfit................:angel:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana:ONLY 8 Days!!!! and this HILLBILLY heads west.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> :banana::banana::banana:ONLY 8 Days!!!! and this HILLBILLY heads west.


man its hard to beleive that it already here again! say Mike hows the goat look? holding up fine? 
this year we need to get you on a pope and young goat....we need the laughs....man that was a good time A!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey, If that grass skirt works I have no problem trying it.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm headed back home to make green chili and get stuff ready. I can't wait to meet everyone!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> man its hard to beleive that it already here again! say Mike hows the goat look? holding up fine?
> this year we need to get you on a pope and young goat....we need the laughs....man that was a good time A!!!:darkbeer:


Ya I plan on sticking a bigger one this year.:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Hey, If that grass skirt works I have no problem trying it.


Bring that outfit with you. I like to take you in to town and buy you a few beers. Just want to see if the local's take you home for a good time.......... or take you out back and beat ya..................... I guess it might depend on how late we get there LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Bring that outfit with you. I like to take you in to town and buy you a few beers. Just want to see if the local's take you home for a good time.......... or take you out back and beat ya..................... I guess it might depend on how late we get there LOL


be carefull there Mike......wyoming is known for draggn gays down dirt roads....who knows what will happen to him if he has the dragqueen look to him....we take the"drag" part serious.....lol....:mg:


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors (Feb 27, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Ya I plan on sticking a bigger one this year.:darkbeer:


Thats exactly what I plan on doing also.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> That's where I'll be his year  I was hopeing to ride over Saturday and have dinner with you guys at the pizza barn, but it appears we will be coming back on Saturday. I still plan on being over Friday to show the wife where we hunted, and visit with Ronnie, so if anyone is in camp Fiday afternoon, we will stop in and say hi.
> Open up your game plan, plan on lots of miles on the truck, and remember, if you blow a stalk, there is another antelope over the next hill. It makes for a lot more interesting hunt than the blind thing.
> Good luck to all of you, and hope to meet some of ya Friday.


I might see ya there. Taking the wife and kids to yellowstone NP, Mt Rushmore, and badlands NP next week. Planning on taking them through the area we hunted Friday as well....I think they'll love seeing the antelope. I'll stop by camp too on our way to the Pizza Barn. We'll be back on the road that night though.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I might see ya there. Taking the wife and kids to yellowstone NP, Mt Rushmore, and badlands NP next week. Planning on taking them through the area we hunted Friday as well....I think they'll love seeing the antelope. I'll stop by camp too on our way to the Pizza Barn. We'll be back on the road that night though.


There going to love yellostone . I been in late friday how late you plan on being there?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> I might see ya there. Taking the wife and kids to yellowstone NP, Mt Rushmore, and badlands NP next week. Planning on taking them through the area we hunted Friday as well....I think they'll love seeing the antelope. I'll stop by camp too on our way to the Pizza Barn. We'll be back on the road that night though.


Kory you need to take the family to the nations first national monument........


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> There going to love yellostone . I been in late friday how late you plan on being there?


Really no idea....have to play it by ear. It might even be Saturday, depends how the travel with the kids goes.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> Kory you need to take the family to the nations first national monument........


I had to look that up LOL . I going to see it this year, have not seen it yet.




Skeptic said:


> Really no idea....have to play it by ear. It might even be Saturday, depends how the travel with the kids goes.


hope to see you out there.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> I had to look that up LOL . I going to see it this year, have not seen it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> hope to see you out there.


i am just guessing but you won't be the only one looking it up lol....


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Helmets*

Hey, Ronnie or Brad, is Wyoming a helmet law state? Might be good to find out before we cross over at the border . And Ronnie, how far is Devils Tower from your place? We may include that in the trip when we come over.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

noe helmet law here, but i think there is in nebraska, thought thats what someone said..


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Hey, Ronnie or Brad, is Wyoming a helmet law state? Might be good to find out before we cross over at the border . And Ronnie, how far is Devils Tower from your place? We may include that in the trip when we come over.
> Thanks,
> Steve


Steve, as Brad said no helmet law here unless ofcoarse you have someone with you under 18.....there is the headlamp law and handle bars must be under shoulder hieght..........

Devils tower is about 25 miles from sundance, well worth the drive to see....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Still no doe tags yet.

I'm gonna give them a call to see whats going on.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Still no doe tags yet.
> 
> I'm gonna give them a call to see whats going on.


Dont worry they will come. they send them out in batches


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Still no doe tags yet.
> 
> I'm gonna give them a call to see whats going on.


man i would get ahold of them, you need those licenses.......make sure you tell them licenses......


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ILLbucknut said:


> Still no doe tags yet.
> 
> I'm gonna give them a call to see whats going on.


I haven't recieved my doe tag either...???????


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Just got home and went through a month's worth of mail that was on hold and my licenses are here!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

got mine Monday....I'm all set. Just fine tuning the B-heads out to 50 yds. but deadly at 35 & under.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Joe did you call? Just wondering what they said


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I called and Josh told me I should be getting them soon. He looked on the computer and told me they have not been returned to them. 
He also told me if I dont get them in time, I can get them when I pick up my buck tags for $5, basically a copy.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Have not gotten mine yet either.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I would expect you guys to get them today or tomarrow,But its good to know you can get a copy.

I think last year I dint get mine untill about 3 days before I left.

The walkin maps are still not printed ,But can be printed on line. 

I would suggest printing are area. I am sure you not be able to get them out there.They just dont seem to ship them fast enough .


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> I would expect you guys to get them today or tomarrow,But its good to know you can get a copy.
> 
> I think last year I dint get mine untill about 3 days before I left.
> 
> ...


Mike did you look at the online map? is there any changes for 2010 in our area?
i still have a 2009 map. if no changes i will be caring my 2009 map.



lots of things to do this weekend to get ready for the hunt, clean out a freezer..aka throw away all brad's capes.....lol
build a light system, i am thinking 2 8 ft shop lights on a chain with loops with a 20ft 1" pipe running through it, hang between 2 trees...should work nice.....
freeze 10-15 jugs off water.....
site in my bow.....ya i know i should do this more than a week out from the hunt....:embara:
load huntn gear in the camper....
glad to be only 30 min. from home i am sure i will forget a couple things....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> Mike did you look at the online map? is there any changes for 2010 in our area?
> i still have a 2009 map. if no changes i will be caring my 2009 map.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Good luck you guys. Don't shoot too many goats.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

is it too late to order maps and get them delivered in time to leave for the hunt?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> is it too late to order maps and get them delivered in time to leave for the hunt?


At this point I just buy them out there. I will send you a pm and you can print the walkin maps


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

sounds like a plan


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Ronnie....

I'm bringing a skull from Jake for you to play with


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> Ronnie....
> 
> I'm bringing a skull from Jake for you to play with


skulls i like skulls


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

skulls is an old Misfits song...I like it too...lol


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't think I can wait another week........

My neighbors are ready for me to go, crawling around my yard sneaking and practicing drawing from the ground. One lady came running out of her house, she thought I was hurt flopping on the ground.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Don't think I can wait another week........
> 
> My neighbors are ready for me to go, crawling around my yard sneaking and practicing drawing from the ground. One lady came running out of her house, she thought I was hurt flopping on the ground.


lol...thats funny i can just about picture that...lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

How many guys from last year actually had shots or kills from a blind if anyone recalls? distances if known. 
My practice 
35 & closer I'm guessing it's gonna be dead with my practice.
35-45 & they hold still, same deal. 
45-55 (last pin)-they better hold real still...

Pic is from 52 yds. & I'm shooting for the crack cause I have a steel stake I already drilled once near the front. Nice little triangle


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> How many guys from last year actually had shots or kills from a blind if anyone recalls? distances if known.
> My practice
> 35 & closer I'm guessing it's gonna be dead with my practice.
> 35-45 & they hold still, same deal.
> ...


 i think maybe only 2 kills where from blinds last year? but i also think onll 3-4 hunter days were spent in the blinds.....

hold still....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks-good enough.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

i wouldve killed from a blind if it had not been for the coyotes spooking them at the last minute


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

masonbanta said:


> i wouldve killed from a blind if it had not been for the coyotes spooking them at the last minute


oh ya i remember that, you did have some action in the blind. you did better on the ground didn't ya?


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

JOHN'S MAIL MAN BROUGHT MY DOE TAGS TODAY.:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

nuh uh....My mail man brought my doe tag to me a while back


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Pretty sure Mike had the only blind kill last year....60 yds if I remember right. The year before Bartman had the only blind kill.....I think that one was 73 yds if memory serves..correct me on both accounts if I'm wrong.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Pretty sure Mike had the only blind kill last year....60 yds if I remember right. The year before Bartman had the only blind kill.....I think that one was 73 yds if memory serves..correct me on both accounts if I'm wrong.


ya mine was 58 yards Let the small buck walk and took the doe witch turned out to be a fawn:mg: But was my first antelope and a small target.Plan on putting the blind on that water hole this year. But going to stick it in the middle so they have to be within 40 yards to get water.

heres the buck I let walk.This is after I shot the fawn he was looking back waiting for the fawn,sure acted like the mother but has the black patch.It confussed me some.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NEXT WEEK WE WILL ALL BE THERE!!!!

:dancing::hello2::dancing:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> JOHN'S MAIL MAN BROUGHT MY DOE TAGS TODAY.:darkbeer:


Well..... the mailman still has yet to bring me my LICENSES.

This time next week Todd and I will be on the road headed west. Everyone needs to be extra carefull since most of us will be traveling on Friday 13th.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Well..... the mailman still has yet to bring me my LICENSES.
> 
> This time next week Todd and I will be on the road headed west. Everyone needs to be extra carefull since most of us will be traveling on Friday 13th.


OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH! SHEET JOE GOT IT RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yes be carefull everyone, we sure hate to start a hunt with loosing an archer.....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH! SHEET JOE GOT IT RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ya but his mail man sent it back because it dint say tags on it.LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)

cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one
2nd hot shower house (ILLbucknut)
small generator(POPEYE)
freezer with some frozen water Jugs (manboy)
generator for freezer (Hunt) (popeye)
some 5 gal gas cans
(Hunt) 1 gas can
(whitetail101)1 gas can
(manboy)2 gas cans
portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer
(whitetail101) 2 20 lb Propane tanks 
lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy build your own nacho's with all the fixins.. 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT?????


hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even 
better 


Ronnie (Manboy)

http://www.speedgoattaxidermy.com/


Is offering a free shoulder mount . Winner will be determined by random drawing To one Lucky winner in the hunting group at the pizza dinner on Aug 14th.Thank you to speedgoattaxidermy



This is going to be great!!!

Remember guys if your not the lucky winner. Ronnie can mount your antelope and have it shipped to you


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

What is it with F***** people.
My Jeep now has a busted windshield & side window busted out.
Can't get fixed b/4 I leave so will bring the Saturn & it's gonna be stuffed. Wife wont let me bring the good Pontiac-don't know why.

Neighbors-2 garages & 3 vehicles burglerized & a stolen car at the end of my street. Took one neighbors keys out of his truck IN garage so they have to get new & change locks on house as those were on the keys.

Police say probably older kids, druggies looking for cash & guns. Guess there was several similar all over town...

They trashed inside of Jeep but only took money in ash tray. Thank God they didn't take any of my gear already in it. My blind, Tent, camo clothes & a cooler.

If I'd have seen em they would have had an arrow out their A--.
Now i have to stuff everyrthing. looks like the game cart is ridin on top the trunk with one cooler.
I'll make everything fit, it just makes you want to kill someone...

I'm ready now....see ya all soon & travel safe...

I put 2 in the little black spot at 50 yds last night-I'm ready....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> What is it with F***** people.
> My Jeep now has a busted windshield & side window busted out.
> Can't get fixed b/4 I leave so will bring the Saturn & it's gonna be stuffed. Wife wont let me bring the good Pontiac-don't know why.
> 
> ...


That sucks.

To bad you dint catch them.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Oops*



Skeptic said:


> Pretty sure Mike had the only blind kill last year....60 yds if I remember right. The year before Bartman had the only blind kill.....I think that one was 73 yds if memory serves..correct me on both accounts if I'm wrong.


Mine was only 72


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I got the cabana shelter for the crapper today...talk about a pain in the arse to put together...lol

I also got a ground blind from Sportsmans Guide. It's a no frills $89 blind...but it's friggin HUGE and a generic camo pattern. I have it set up in the yard to get the stink out of it before I pack it for the trip.

ahunter55...don't be bummed about bringing the Saturn...I'm sporting a mini van unless I hit the lottery in the next week....lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> What is it with F***** people.
> My Jeep now has a busted windshield & side window busted out.
> Can't get fixed b/4 I leave so will bring the Saturn & it's gonna be stuffed. Wife wont let me bring the good Pontiac-don't know why.
> 
> ...



man said to hear of this crap...my bro lives in rapid city he had his truck broke into 3 times in 2 years, he has no moved out of town....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not bummed about using the Saturn-it's been on plenty of hog hunts. It's just that i'm takin so much gear on this trip. it's like when I used to go Elk & Mule Deer Hunting on my own-LOTs more to pack.
Anyway, wife said look at it this way-you got it to fit (I just did a dry run with most of the stuff) & you you will spend HALF as much on gas (true).

Killing the Goats-you guys kill em farther than i can SEE...

Going back to getting stuff ready.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I'm not bummed about using the Saturn-it's been on plenty of hog hunts. It's just that i'm takin so much gear on this trip. it's like when I used to go Elk & Mule Deer Hunting on my own-LOTs more to pack.
> Anyway, wife said look at it this way-you got it to fit (I just did a dry run with most of the stuff) & you you will spend HALF as much on gas (true).
> 
> Killing the Goats-you guys kill em farther than i can SEE...
> ...


remember you need to fit a few goats in there on teh way home. LOL


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Kory size*



NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> remember you need to fit a few goats in there on teh way home. LOL


If he follows Kories lead, they will all fit in a 12 pack cooler 













Sorry man, couldn't resist LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> If he follows Kories lead, they will all fit in a 12 pack cooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya lol......


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey misfitmedic

you bringing mobil internet??? need to get on the NY dec site aug 16th to get in my doe tag draw.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll bring it and hope we get a signal..lol Gotta keep up with AT while we're out...lol

How good of a signal does Verizon get out there? That's what my cell and mobile internet is


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> I'll bring it and hope we get a signal..lol Gotta keep up with AT while we're out...lol
> 
> How good of a signal does Verizon get out there? That's what my cell and mobile internet is


I dont think it will work at camp , put there is places on the road in that it should.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

as long as we can find a spot, we'll set up the lap top and wireless modem and get your doe tags


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

It will go in the coolers if I get one-I can pitch anything in them then....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> If he follows Kories lead, they will all fit in a 12 pack cooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This size???










 She was tastey! I would never pass up one that size if I had a tag available!!!! Best eating there is!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Still no tags, it's starting to piss me off!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Still no tags, it's starting to piss me off!


license Joe license.......


breath....breath....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

:slice::slice::slice: in only a week


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't wait! When are you and Waterboy pulling out Mike, we're going to leave Thursday after work sometime.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> I can't wait! When are you and Waterboy pulling out Mike, we're going to leave Thursday after work sometime.


where leaving at 5:00 am thursday, going to stay the first night in ceder rapids ia , and will get to camp friday night


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I should be in there sometime on saturday morning. :shade:I'll be the cool looking guy in the shades. lol


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm planning on getting up there late friday afternoon


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm leaving around noon Tuesday cause I want to look around & will help Ronnie if he needs. Probably get there sometime afternoon Wed..
Mike, Cedar Rapids is about 3, 3 1/2 hrs. from me...

I'm in the middle of getting video stuff all charged up & doing the fine tuning packing on my gear.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*scout trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

well guys i had a good morning scoutn trip........seen a nice 62-68" buck getting water at 7:46 on Joe's water hole.......then at 12:23 there was 3 does and 2 fawns watering some pond........and only a 20-30 yard shot....:darkbeer:

between 12:00 and 1:00 i seen 14 goats get water at 3 differant ponds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade: i seen 400-500 goats today in 6 hours!!!!!!!!!!!! and it was 84 deg today......guys water might just work this year starting to dry up a little.....went by the camp site looks as dry as every year....lol...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

my schedule................

thursday.....set campers and show "the old guy" around....set JOe's blind out.....go home
friday work that morning.........meet up at camp early afternoon......

saturday.....go to rapid work on truck at bro's shop.....getting some winter tires and a lift installed........meet back at pizza barn at 6:00 p.m. here i will anounce the winner of the Speedgoat award.....(free shoulder mount)............
Sunday opening morning......i have 2-3 seats open in my truck if some guys want to come along....but gas an't free:mg:
Monday work at 5:00 am- 2:00......be in camp by 3:00....guys need anything let me know..........
Tuesday.........shoot a doe......
wednesday..........eat backstraps for lunch.....and do a little hunting and caping...........
Thursday........work at 5:00am-2:00........be back at camp by 3:00p.m...............
Friday.......shoot my Buck......more caping..........
Saturaday........help who ever has not filled a license yet................:darkbeer:
Sunday.....wish it was the 15th........ guys it was fun......drive safe on the way home..........


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> well guys i had a good morning scoutn trip........seen a nice 62-68" buck getting water at 7:46 on *Joe's water hole.......*then at 12:23 there was 3 does and 2 fawns watering some pond........and only a 20-30 yard shot....:darkbeer:
> 
> between 12:00 and 1:00 i seen 14 goats get water at 3 differant ponds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade: i seen 400-500 goats today in 6 hours!!!!!!!!!!!! and it was 84 deg today......guys water might just work this year starting to dry up a little.....went by the camp site looks as dry as every year....lol...


Joe's water hole year 1 or 2??? Year 2 was where I shot my muley.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Joe's water hole year 1 or 2??? Year 2 was where I shot my muley.


no... Joe Illbucknut!.....state land that connects to blm just 2 miles west of camp...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Whos the old guy????


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> no... Joe Illbucknut!.....state land that connects to blm just 2 miles west of camp...


ahh....I see, to many dang Joe's!:doh:


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Game carts
> (ahunter55)
> (Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
> (NJRUTNSTRUT)
> ...


Good Luck to all that are going...

May you all be safe and...

Hope there is a good battle for FIRST PLACE !!!!

And if you havent seen the lastest free downloadable wallpaper...her it is


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Tony!

Sure wish you could have came along. Maybe we can find a way to get a bow in your hand on a hunt in the near future....what say you?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for everything Tony!:thumbs_up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

another scountn trip today with pics...lots of them coming up guys..........:darkbeer:


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

*93 Hours till departure*. 

I may be jacked enough to drive straight through. Anyone going to be there on Friday morning/noon?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm planning on getting there late afternoon on Friday


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Ronnie

I have Jake's deer skull for you. It's frozen right now in my freezer, but it's not going to fit in my cooler for the trip up there. Is it going to be OK if it starts to thaw before you get it?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> Hey Ronnie
> 
> I have Jake's deer skull for you. It's frozen right now in my freezer, but it's not going to fit in my cooler for the trip up there. Is it going to be OK if it starts to thaw before you get it?


yep no problems.....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

seen 251 goats on public ground in 7 hours of scouting......and finally found my goat!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

some more.................


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

So who was texting my wife earlier today???


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

and a few more............i seen 3 goats getting water at 11:31.....and a group of 5 buck watering at 1:23................


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

oh and Joe..........6 does with the buck by your water hole,,,and he is a 65-68" goat nice and heavy..................:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I ready!!!!:wav:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

are those fences onto private land....?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> So who was texting my wife earlier today???


mmmm, that was me.....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> are those fences onto private land....?


nope all goats i counted were on public ground........


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> mmmm, that was me.....


We'll be leaving Tuesday morning and getting to I think DT on Wed morning....then heading to yellowstone for the rest of wed, thurs, and Friday morning. Then heading back that way.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> are those fences onto private land....?


Most of the public is fenced out there too.....they lease the grazing rights to ranchers.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't wait!! I have the Z7 sighted out to 60 yards so far and waiting for wal mart to get their frozen food shipment tonight so I can get the frozen chilis to make the green chili. I'm goona make it not too spicy.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

What do you guys want me and Dan to make, Texas Whitetail Chili, Deer Tacos or Burgers?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think anyone would complain about any of those choices...lol


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

misfitmedic said:


> I don't think anyone would complain about any of those choices...lol


I really love the chili myself. I could eat it every night. Especially if its different varieties, can't wait to taste your green chili misfit. Don't be afraid to make it spicy:tongue::darkbeer:.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

it'll have a bit of a kick to it...lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll be getting in the area sometime Wed.. Loading most tomorrow & Tuesday I head out.

See ya all soon. Rainin here so hope it stays away from where I'm headed...

Ronnie-I'll give you a call once I gert into your area..


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

have a good safe trip


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> I'll be getting in the area sometime Wed.. Loading most tomorrow & Tuesday I head out.
> 
> See ya all soon. Rainin here so hope it stays away from where I'm headed...
> 
> Ronnie-I'll give you a call once I gert into your area..


ya that sounds good. i can set campers weds. afternoon no problem....


drive safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> We'll be leaving Tuesday morning and getting to I think DT on Wed morning....then heading to yellowstone for the rest of wed, thurs, and Friday morning. Then heading back that way.


drive safe



NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> What do you guys want me and Dan to make, Texas Whitetail Chili, Deer Tacos or Burgers?


My vote for tacos



ahunter55 said:


> I'll be getting in the area sometime Wed.. Loading most tomorrow & Tuesday I head out.
> 
> See ya all soon. Rainin here so hope it stays away from where I'm headed...
> 
> Ronnie-I'll give you a call once I gert into your area..


have a good trip out


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Another vote for taco's.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Another vote for taco's.


i would have to say taco's sound pretty good!:thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

manboy said:


> i would have to say taco's sound pretty good!:thumbs_up


I'm bringing Jalapenos and Haberneros to add a little kick to the meals


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Getting things together. going to shoot my last 3-d before I go today. got the broadheads hitting good out to 70 yards. 

going to change my oil today clean out the car and start getting stuff loaded.
The pic's manboy posted got me ready.:thumbs_up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Getting things together. going to shoot my last 3-d before I go today. got the broadheads hitting good out to 70 yards.
> 
> going to change my oil today clean out the car and start getting stuff loaded.
> The pic's manboy posted got me ready.:thumbs_up


just a note on the area guys, the closer to camp you are the more goats you'll see this year......the hot spot by the prarrie dog town was way dry...and not many goats around.....much greener and active by goats within 20 miles from camp.....:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> just a note on the area guys, the closer to camp you are the more goats you'll see this year......the hot spot by the prarrie dog town was way dry...and not many goats around.....much greener and active by goats within 20 miles from camp.....:thumbs_up


Thats good we can save some gas. LOL hey did you go by that waterhole where I had my blind last year?


----------



## skystalker (Jun 25, 2003)

*2010 Antelope*

I wish all of you safe travels. Be safe on the roads and enjoy each others friendship. I can't wait to hear how the hunt works out for the group.

Skystalker


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Thats good we can save some gas. LOL hey did you go by that waterhole where I had my blind last year?


not even sure where that was?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Manboy-I want to thank you for all that you do & have done regarding this hunt.. Not many like you left these days. Everyone have a safe trip.

Tacos sounds good to me. 
I have Sunday nights all ready & just got froazen..

My living room looks like I'm packing to go away....


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Man is it hard to sit here at work. I am ready, just waiting until friday noon, then I'm out of here.

I would also like to thank manboy for all the hard work he has put in to make this a great week of hunting and making new friends. :thumbs_up


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ya the woman is upset there will be no goat meat this yr.have a good time all.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Just another tip....if there are horses around, roll your windows up when you leave your vehicle!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Just another tip....if there are horses around, roll your windows up when you leave your vehicle!


dont even leave it. get a bag of oats,


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Skeptic+1. My daughter has Horses & one morning I came back to my Jeep (Cherokee) off stand, opened the back & passenger door & her Horses saw me. I think 10 of them.
They surounded me, I could hardly put my stuff in the back. 1 scratched my hood with his halter & another knocked loose one of my side mirrors. I go around & another has his head inside the front of my Jeep until I pushed him out & I think he was going to see how my seats tasted.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Last year I had to encounters with them in the same area. The first time me and kory left the windows down, we where lucky all they did is coated the inside with hair and tried to eat one of my arrows.
The second time I was smart enough not to leave the windows down. But they chewed the paint off my car on the drivers side, and smashed the passenger fender. The passenger door would not open. Had to do some work at camp to get it opened,I didn't even notice the paint chewed off until Ronny stopped me on the road. I was thinking what the hell is it, and Ronnie new right away.

WATCH THEM !!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Last year I had to encounters with them in the same area. The first time me and kory left the windows down, we where lucky all they did is coated the inside with hair and tried to eat one of my arrows.
> The second time I was smart enough not to leave the windows down. But they chewed the paint off my car on the drivers side, and smashed the passenger fender. The passenger door would not open. Had to do some work at camp to get it opened,I didn't even notice the paint chewed off until Ronny stopped me on the road. I was thinking what the hell is it, and Ronnie new right away.
> 
> WATCH THEM !!!!


Momma every forgive you??? You taking her car again this year???


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmmm, last night in camp-grilled Horse Steaks....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Momma every forgive you??? You taking her car again this year???


Thats my car LOL

I guess that's you way of saying I driveing a womens car. LOL

Hey that car went places your truck would not.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I thought it was hers last year??? No???


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Thats my car LOL
> 
> I guess that's you way of saying I driveing a womens car. LOL
> 
> Hey that car went places your truck would not.


man where I put that pic of kory's stuck truck.:tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Thats my car LOL
> 
> I guess that's you way of saying I driveing a womens car. LOL
> 
> Hey that car went places your truck would not.


well...umm....kinda. If I remember correctly you took your wife's car places I would not take my truck. Not that the truck necessarily would not go. I still wake up in cold sweats thinking we're gonna roll that thing over the cliff!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a big pot of green chili simmering on the stove...not too hot, not too mild...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I thought it was hers last year??? No???


Ya I am Just kidding ya. But it is mine now. cant beat it 4 wheel, great gas,and I never have trouble finding it in the parking lot. LOL


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Ya I am Just kidding ya. But it is mine now. cant beat it 4 wheel, great gas,and I never have trouble finding it in the parking lot. LOL


I remember it was so dreamy looking.....LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*stand.....*

anyone have a 15ft ladder stand or even better a 15 ft tripod stand....i found a nice pond that is being used by 5 bucks and there is a windmill at the pon, i think we could strap a ladder stand to it, or set up a tripod right next to it.....anyone.....i thi=ought this group could come up with a stand or two....:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a 10 foot ladder I can bring. leaving tomorrow. Let me know if I should strap it on the roof...


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Ronnie, I've got a 15' ladder stand I could bring. When would we set it up, Saturday some time I guess?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've got a 15 footer Too.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Ronnie, I've got a 15' ladder stand I could bring. When would we set it up, Saturday some time I guess?


NJ......ya bring yours sounds like you'll have plenty of room.....ya i will let Mike, know where you guys need to put it up....might just work out real good!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ONLY 48 HOURS and I be on the road:thumbs_up


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> ONLY 48 HOURS and I be on the road:thumbs_up


Have a safe trip everyone! I might see a few of ya there Friday afternoon.....so sorry I'm missing this one!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Have a safe trip everyone! I might see a few of ya there Friday afternoon.....so sorry I'm missing this one!


ya its going to be hard without the quick draw slinger there...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> ya its going to be hard without the quick draw slinger there...


If you hadn't heard...I passed that torch on to Mike:wink:.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> Have a safe trip everyone! I might see a few of ya there Friday afternoon.....so sorry I'm missing this one!


Not sure if I'll be there by Friday afternoon, you still going to be around Saturday morning? Too bad you're not able to hunt this year, looks like you had a great time last year. I figured I would just follow you around so I could get to see a rattlesnake, lol.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Game carts 
(ahunter55) 
(Hunt ) I will have ( 2 )
(NJRUTNSTRUT)
(manboy)
(popeye)
Big garbage bags for the week (ILLbucknut)

paper plates ,plasticware ,paper towels for the week(ILLbucknut)

cooking Utensils (NJRUTNSTRUT)

Portable shower and shower house (NEWYORKHILLBILLY)
6 propane bottles for shower (NEWYORKHILLBILLY) 
4 propane bottles for shower(ILLbucknut)
folding tables (manboy) i have 3 6' tables (misfitmedic) has one (boswhia) has one
2nd hot shower house (ILLbucknut)
small generator(POPEYE)
freezer with some frozen water Jugs (manboy)
generator for freezer (Hunt) (popeye)
some 5 gal gas cans
(Hunt) 1 gas can
(whitetail101)1 gas can
(manboy)2 gas cans
portable lighting system (manboy)

full size Gas grill (manboy) thanks HUNT!

shelter/tent thingy for the porta crapper (misfitmedic) 

2 stand up propane burners with .... i have 1 I use now after the AT hunts! (manboy)(boswhia) has a turkey fryer pot and propane tank.
wok's or big pans
(NJRUTNSTRUT) will bring a extra turkey fryer
(whitetail101) 2 20 lb Propane tanks 
lanterns I have one but we can use more (popeye 2) (HUNT 1)(ILLbucknut2)

water for cooking and shower house. I have a few 6 gallon jugs but we will need more
(manboy) i will pick up 2-3 jugs....
(misfitmedic) 2 5 gal jugs
(boswhia) 2 5 gal jugs
(ahunter55) 2 5 gal jugs
(NJRUTNSTRUT) 1 5 gal jug
(popeye) 1-30 gal storage tank
(nexus)3-4 5gal jugs
Here is the tentive meal plan 

sat 14th meet at pizza barn everone get to know each other.

sun 15th chili night popeye & ahunter55

mon 16th Nexus & escrow elk hamburger burritos , Tortillas, cheese, beans, elk, chillies, onions, chips and salsa

tues 17thHunt & manboy build your own nacho's with all the fixins.. 

wed 18th misfitmedic & Boswhi green chili and rice with some 'smokies'

thur 19th whitetail101 & ILLbucknut - Pork burgers and fried potatoes


Fri 20th NEWYORKHILLBILLY & waterboy antelope on the grill with french fries and corn.

Sat 21st (Dan)& NJRUTNSTRUT tacos I think


hunter list 
NEWYORKHILLBILLY (X) 
Waterboy (X)
Hunt (x) 
NJRUTNSTRUT(x)
Dan (X)
boswhia (x)
popeye77 (X)
misfitmedic (X) 
ahunter55 (x)
whitetail101(X) 
nexus(X)
Escrow (x)
Mandboy(x)
ILLbucknut(x) 

Manboys list
1. license...all of them
2. maps....
3. gps...
4. water...5 gallons...
5. ice chest like a 110qt..5 day ....full of ice
6. a reciver hitch skinning pole....great way to have good eats when antelope hunting, get the skin off right away and cool meat down...
7. game bags....
8. lunch or snacks......you might be 75 miles from a lunch stand!
9.a 2nd pair of boots, catus sucks...and will ruin you day...
10.spotting scope....saves a few miles every year...
11. atleast 2 guys besides the driver....gas is HIGH!!!!!
12.cell # of other hunters in the group...


GOOD NEWS GUYS 

BOWARMORY has sponsored the 2010 ARCHERYTALK ANTELOPE HUNT 


Here is The prize list 

First Place (Biggest Antelope) - $75 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Second Place (2nd Biggest Antelope) - $25 Gift Certificate for BowArmory.com + Pack of Magnus Stinger Broadheads + Bow Armory Cap

Third Place (3rd Biggest Antelope) - BowJax Stabilizer + Bow Armory Cap

There also throwing in some bowarmory T-shirts and $5 Gift Certificate for http://www.bowarmory.com/

Bow Armory banner for the camp site for us to take are pic's under


Show are support and hit There website and vote for your calender Girl 
http://www.bowarmory.com/2011-bow-ar...girl-poll.html


THANKS BOWARMORY


I like to thank them for doing this for us. Its going to make the hunt even 
better 


Ronnie (Manboy)


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Everything is packed, game cart on the trunk & i'm heading out. next time i'll see you in person.

Thanks Manboy & BowArmory. You've already made my 1st Antelope Bowhunt enjoyable.

Manboy-call ya when I get in your neck of the woods..or prarie...


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

DRIVE SAFE AND WE WILL SEE YA THERE.:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey mike...give me a call...I left a message on your machine


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

*I'm PISSED!*

Still no licenses!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

can you print them out?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Still no licenses!


good thing you can get a copy for 5.00 bucks


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

If anyone needs to stop at Cabelas I have 2 of the buy $500.00 get $150.00 cash card things in the mail today. Let me know


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

ILLbucknut said:


> Still no licenses!


Didn't get mine yet either, called and they told me I can get copies at an agent for 5.00 each if they don't arrive before I leave.



HUNT said:


> If anyone needs to stop at Cabelas I have 2 of the buy $500.00 get $150.00 cash card things in the mail today. Let me know


We are going to need to stop there, is there one close by out there?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ONLY 24 HOURS!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll be watching the sun rise in a blind in a few days, beats watching it from my desk.


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Are any of you going to have email access while you're out there. Ronnie, will you be going back home during the hunt? 

I'm pumped just to see the updates from your hunt.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

HUNT said:


> If anyone needs to stop at Cabelas I have 2 of the buy $500.00 get $150.00 cash card things in the mail today. Let me know


CABELAS......in Rapid CIty South Dakota...about 85 miles from camp depending on what way you go....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Cthuntfish said:


> Are any of you going to have email access while you're out there. Ronnie, will you be going back home during the hunt?
> 
> I'm pumped just to see the updates from your hunt.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Hey Jim,
ya i will be home a couple days here and there...as you know i have to work monday and thursday but other than that i will try to be in camp....


how that deadzone feel?:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

loooks like good weather for at least the opener weekend

Saturday


Sunny

Hi 75 °F Saturday
Night

Partly
Cloudy
Lo 53 °F Sunday


Sunny

Hi 78 °F
low around 55


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*weather*

just checked the weather...sure looks to be nice....77-87 and slight chance of evening shower but....should be nice blind hunting days....:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> just checked the weather...sure looks to be nice....77-87 and slight chance of evening shower but....should be nice blind hunting days....:thumbs_up


This is scary where thinking alike. LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> This is scary where thinking alike. LOL


lol....ya it does make a differance...lol



lights. i have 2 4' shop lights with a 12 pipe for the light system, should work well for lighting, not as brigfht as we have had in past but should work well....:darkbeer:

i also have a twin 500 watt shop stand light i will bring for the cooks....


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Are there enough water holes for all the blinds? LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Are there enough water holes for all the blinds? LOL


plenty of holes


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ahunter55........is in sundance...lol...great timing.....we have "burnout wednesday" going on there will be about 40,000 people in our 1100 population town...lol


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

heard they just got a triple order on freight trains constant.lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

John down town hanging out with some hippies....lol setn camp in about 2 hours....:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Tell John to do some scouting for misfit. LOL:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

hippy chicks can be cool...once you shave them and give them a bath


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> John down town hanging out with some hippies....lol setn camp in about 2 hours....:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


wow!! he is out there early! well he should know the area pretty well betime we get out there.:thumbs_up


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Woohoo, got my doe tags today!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Woohoo, got my doe tags today!


wow nothing like getting them the last second :thumbs_up



Joe!!!! how about you did yours come today???????????


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

manboy said:


> Hey Jim,
> ya i will be home a couple days here and there...as you know i have to work monday and thursday but other than that i will try to be in camp....
> 
> 
> how that deadzone feel?:thumbs_up


I like the new DZ 32, although with only going 50-60 and a short draw (27") it doesn't shoot as flat as I would have liked. I'll just have to sneak closer....


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hope everyone has a safe trip to WY. I'm leaving Friday am.

See ya there!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

popeye...check your private message...lol


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

I will be going across SD on interstate 90 Friday am. Should be in camp early afternoon on Friday.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Hunt...that is a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong boring drive...lol


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

Better than Nebraska.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!! I'm riding up with Popeye!!! Thank you so much, dude...you just saved my arse


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

HUNT said:


> Better than Nebraska.



I do the drive across Kansas each time I go back and forth to NY and I swear there's some sort of secret construction that goes on between trips that adds on to the state and makes it wider...lol


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

When do you fellas plan on getting to camp?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

according to mapquest it's like 7 1/2 hours from my house......but most of the hiway speeds are 75 in Colorado, so we might make it a little better


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I be in friday night


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

newyorkhillbilly said:


> wow nothing like getting them the last second :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> joe!!!! How about you did yours come today???????????


hell no!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

HUNT said:


> I will be going across SD on interstate 90 Friday am. Should be in camp early afternoon on Friday.


I leaving first thing in the morning will be hitting minnesota firday morning and will be on 90 also. if you see a red honda element overloaded with a antelope decoy on the roof. BEEP!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Whitetail 101 and I should be Arriving Sat. morning, mid morning.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> hell no!


well what do you got two more mail deliverys before you leave hope it shows


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Leaving at 6 am tomorrow, arriving sometime Friday. If we drive through we should be waking everyone up between midnight and 3 a.m. Probably going to stop for a few hours along the way, so hopefully we will be getting there before noon Friday. 

Everyone drive careful and let's kill a few goats!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Popeye should be to my place around 11 ish on Friday. Grab a bite to eat and load my stuff and we should be on the road around noonish. Mapquest says 7 hours 36 minutes to newcastle, then whatever to camp.


----------



## SlimTastic (Sep 10, 2009)

That drive on I-90 shouldn't be too boring for you fellas...there will be THOUSANDS of motorcycles headed to and from Sturgis...check your blind spots early and often...good luck with the goats!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Left IL yesterday morning at 8. Drove all night and spent all day today in Yellowstone. Taking momma out for her birthday now and then going to bed early. Will still be stopping by camp Friday afternoon sometime if anyone is there to say HI. Gonna take family to Pizza Barn as well if anyone wants to join us.

I got a doe tag for that unit so it's tempting to stay or come back out...but I'm not gonna. Got to much mowing to do when I get home.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Left IL yesterday morning at 8. Drove all night and spent all day today in Yellowstone. Taking momma out for her birthday now and then going to bed early. Will still be stopping by camp Friday afternoon sometime if anyone is there to say HI. Gonna take family to Pizza Barn as well if anyone wants to join us.
> 
> I got a doe tag for that unit so it's tempting to stay or come back out...but I'm not gonna. Got to much mowing to do when I get home.


how was jellystone? busy i bet...i will be back to camp around 4:00 pm on friday....:thumbs_up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Whitetail 101 and I should be Arriving Sat. morning, mid morning.


Joe, you better be gettn those tags! the goats were around your water hole again....John said that goat will do for him!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ok boys last post before I leave, will see ya all out there.:thumbs_up


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

be safe, Mike


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

I will be there Sat am ...can't wait to get out and relax and chase goats. Everyone have a safe trip and see you in goat camp...


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

All you guys be carefull on the drive to camp, we'll meet up soon.

Hey Ronnie, those goats are gonna have to wait untill opening day. I plan on giving a few of them a ride home in my cooler.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

are we still going to have the freezer trailer?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> are we still going to have the freezer trailer?


nope....i am trying to empty a chest freezer for camp....i just have to throw out some of huntnmuleys capes....:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

we're goona have alot of goat crammed in that freezer...lol


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

is everyone scrapping and discarding hearts and livers.....?


----------



## 174in (Jul 7, 2009)

Good luck everyone and have a safe trip to and from.Post daily details cant wait.Also save some goats for me so I have something to kill when I get out there this fall.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

leaving the house in 20 minutes.... hello Nevada, Arizona, Utah and last but not least Wyoming!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> Left IL yesterday morning at 8. Drove all night and spent all day today in Yellowstone. Taking momma out for her birthday now and then going to bed early. Will still be stopping by camp Friday afternoon sometime if anyone is there to say HI. Gonna take family to Pizza Barn as well if anyone wants to join us.
> 
> I got a doe tag for that unit so it's tempting to stay or come back out...but I'm not gonna. Got to much mowing to do when I get home.


That is why God made tomorrow. lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Cthuntfish said:


> I like the new DZ 32, although with only going 50-60 and a short draw (27") it doesn't shoot as flat as I would have liked. I'll just have to sneak closer....


hey Jim the way i found to speed up the deadzone ......is grow longer arms....lol:wink:


i think you will really like this bow....:thumbs_up


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*HAPPY HUNTING !!!!

WISHING YOU GUYS THE BEST OF LUCK !!!*




from 


PROUD SPONSOR of the *3rd Annual AT Antelope Hunt!!!*​


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks BowArmory

I ordered some new stingers from you last week got them super fast and will be heading out after work tonight.

:thumbs_up


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

On our way!


----------



## MICHIGAN LEFTY (Nov 30, 2005)

i sent you a pm ca you let me know if there's two spots open. we will be filming our hunt for american archer. i think it would be great to hunt with you guys and if we tag out quick we can film one of the other hunters and possibly get them on tv.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

MICHIGAN LEFTY said:


> i sent you a pm ca you let me know if there's two spots open. we will be filming our hunt for american archer. i think it would be great to hunt with you guys and if we tag out quick we can film one of the other hunters and possibly get them on tv.


Lol maybe just a tad late:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Lol maybe just a tad late:wink:


lol ya maybe....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

hey Ronnie....

You know Rocky Top Taxidermy? I got a nice little flyer in the mail from them about their services and meat processing and shipping...lol

Mark should be here in about an hour and a half or so....grab a bite, reload his truck and we're outta here. Mapquest says 7 1/2 hours to Newcastle


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> hey Ronnie....
> 
> You know Rocky Top Taxidermy? I got a nice little flyer in the mail from them about their services and meat processing and shipping...lol
> 
> Mark should be here in about an hour and a half or so....grab a bite, reload his truck and we're outta here. Mapquest says 7 1/2 hours to Newcastle


yep i know Jesse Bloom... he is a fulltime taxi at the processor north of newcastle....don't know to much about him Brad works his wife......his bussiness has been really hurt from a new taxi in newcastle so he is pushing hard to get extra bussiness....it cost him $500.00 just to get the list of tag holders in 1 area from the game and fish!:thumbs_do not worth the investment unless you are fulltime...


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Damn mailman waits untill the last minute to deliver my tags, finally got'm today.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Damn mailman waits untill the last minute to deliver my tags, finally got'm today.


man he sure made you sweat it !!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## MICHIGAN LEFTY (Nov 30, 2005)

we want in on this hunt. we are driving out from michigan right know. can someone let me know if there still room for us. jerry 517 202-5622


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

manboy said:


> ....don't know to much about him Brad works his wife..


Oh my


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice visiting with ya today Ronnie. I didn't end up stopping by camp. Did a little scouting and ended up farther from camp than I anticipated...so just went to pizza barn and then off to Rushmore. 

Good luck hunting guys! Keep us posted.


----------



## 174in (Jul 7, 2009)

MICHIGAN LEFTY said:


> we want in on this hunt. we are driving out from michigan right know. can someone let me know if there still room for us. jerry 517 202-5622


What? your inviting yourself? Not to kindly if you wanted to go you should have signed up when you had the chance party crashers


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

174in said:


> What? your inviting yourself? Not to kindly if you wanted to go you should have signed up when you had the chance party crashers


lol well that plus tags sold out long ago, unless this is a suprise hunter!!!


ya ya, me workn the wife!!!! look out world, now im a PLAYER!!!!


----------



## MICHIGAN LEFTY (Nov 30, 2005)

i wasnt inviting myself we are out here hunting anyway. we just thought it would be fun to hook up with some guys from AT. i seen the post late and never got a responce to a pm i sent. it would of been easy for you to say sorry your to late instead lf your smartass comment. have a great hunt hope you have good luck!


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

best of luck....im heading to a wedding. keep us posted


----------



## 174in (Jul 7, 2009)

MICHIGAN LEFTY said:


> i wasnt inviting myself we are out here hunting anyway. we just thought it would be fun to hook up with some guys from AT. i seen the post late and never got a responce to a pm i sent. it would of been easy for you to say sorry your to late instead lf your smartass comment. have a great hunt hope you have good luck!


Ok lets start over sorry.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Ok, how long do you think it will take for one of these guys to stick a antelope. Think someone will get one on the first day? Who do you think will be the first to take a antelope and who will get a rattlesnake?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

just had dinner with em all at the ol pizza barn. seems like a great group, so im not gonna go south and hunt for myself tomorrow, think ill stick around and help the new guys...


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Good luck guys :darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Word on the street is that something died this morning. Cant wait for updates!


----------



## bowguru.com (Jul 26, 2009)

hope they leave some for us we'll be out with ronnie in 2 weeks.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm eagerly keeping an eye on this thread - can't wait to see the pics!

and, Brad, what's this about a wife? Is there something I don't know?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Antelope*

Ok guys there should some meat on the ground today.

Dick how have you been?


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Hope it was a great opening day for you guys.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*just got home from camp..*

working tomorrow.............



bucknut..........1stgoat of hunt.....31 yards out a blind....doe..........:thumbs_up


new jersey............50 yard head shot ...........spotand stalk doe

New york hill billy........spot and stalk buck in his bed at 25 yards......

and a few misses in the goup....the oldguy missed at 47 from his blind.....

misfit missed a gift wrapped 33 yardin his bed buck


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> Ok guys there should some meat on the ground today.
> 
> Dick how have you been?


I've been great, Chris - how about you?

I wish I could have made this hunt this year, but I'm gonna be in Washington for blacktail, and Illinois for whitetail - in addition to all the seasons I'll be hunting here in Oregon.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Sounds like pretty good first day!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

working today guys....no word on how things are going today....
i am going to try to make an evening hunt today but not sure i will get to....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I've been great, Chris - how about you?
> 
> I wish I could have made this hunt this year, but I'm gonna be in Washington for blacktail, and Illinois for whitetail - in addition to all the seasons I'll be hunting here in Oregon.


Where ya gonna be in IL? Look me up...maybe do lunch or something???


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Alrighty....one of you must have email access on your phone and some coverage


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Where ya gonna be in IL? Look me up...maybe do lunch or something???


Kory,
I'm flying into St Louis, and driving up to Avon (near Peoria)

are you anywhere near any of that?


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I'm eagerly keeping an eye on this thread - can't wait to see the pics!
> 
> and, Brad, what's this about a wife? Is there something I don't know?


Brad---- wife ?????


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> Kory,
> I'm flying into St Louis, and driving up to Avon (near Peoria)
> 
> are you anywhere near any of that?


sure am! exit 44 in IL on I55!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

last i heard 6 antelope have met their demise


----------



## mnguy152 (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> sure am! exit 44 in IL on I55!


I'll get in touch for some contact info

I fly into St Louis on Saturday, Dec 4 - don't need to be in Avon until PM, Sunday, Dec 5.

I'd love to get together for lunch or just a visit!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I'll get in touch for some contact info
> 
> I fly into St Louis on Saturday, Dec 4 - don't need to be in Avon until PM, Sunday, Dec 5.
> 
> I'd love to get together for lunch or just a visit!


I was gonna say you'd be welcome to bowhunt my property with me those 2 days but that is our gun season....no bowhunting allowed. Hopefully I'll be done hunting by then. Definately give me a call!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I was gonna say you'd be welcome to bowhunt my property with me those 2 days but that is our gun season....no bowhunting allowed. Hopefully I'll be done hunting by then. Definately give me a call!


That's OK - I'll be hunting on Monday through Thursday (archery season)

But, I definitely will get your # and give you a call.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

at work for a couple hours......


we have 2 bucks and 4-5 does in the freezer.....


alot like the 1st AT goat hunt....alot of misses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> alot like the 1st AT goat hunt....alot of misses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think the 2nd one was that way too....until Mason left:tongue:. LOL


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Ok*

Ok, I'll be the first to post it

THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICS


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

glad they're getting into some animals. Photos would be great but I'm sure Ronnie is pretty busy...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Ok, I'll be the first to post it
> 
> THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICS


No kidding:wink:. How was Sturgis? We were right by there...Mount Rushmore on Friday night....thought about ya, but no way was I going into Sturgis!


----------



## 174in (Jul 7, 2009)

I was kinda hoping to see some pics also.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm sure Ronnie will be posting up pics as he can
but, since he has to work his regular job, then show up at camp to help the guys out, it may be a while before he can get them posted - so let's all be patient (Steve -  )

I'm anxious to see, too - tho it will just make me wish I was there (even more)!


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I'm sure Ronnie will be posting up pics as he can
> but, since he has to work his regular job, then show up at camp to help the guys out, it may be a while before he can get them posted - so let's all be patient (Steve -  )
> 
> I'm anxious to see, too - tho it will just make me wish I was there (even more)!


If only it was a shorter drive from Connecticut


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i don"t know how u guys can be that close and not be killing something.sorry dick but booked up the week end u get here or i'd come up and visit.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> i don"t know how u guys can be that close and not be killing something.sorry dick but booked up the week end u get here or i'd come up and visit.


hey Brian, too bad - it'd be great to have a mini-reunion!

if you get a change of plans, come on up

hope everything's going good for you and yours


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*wow guys 4 bucks down*

yesturday!!!


we are at 6 bucks and 5 does as of 8-18-10.........not bad for a bunch of new guys.....sorry about the pics guys, it has been a real crazy week for me, i am not hunting for me as i expected this year....this was a DIY hunt and it has turned into a manboy guide service again...


this might just be the last of the AT goat hunts that i put togather or "help" with....not to happy with a couple guys.... a few won't be invited back to my camp.....

i had my blind stolen 8-18-10.....funny thing is it was right off the highway where camp is, with all the guys driving by all day, myself left camp at 9:40 pm to head home and nobody was around the blind...and the next morning guys leaving camp from 5:00 am -8:00 am ......i just can't see someone ripping off the 100.00 blind in the middle of the night? Not here where we have never had a problem.....i have a fealing it was someone in camp....if so i may be going to jail this weekend:thumbs_do


anyways,
ahunter55......should be home today if he has a minute i think he will be posting up some pics for you all....:thumbs_up


----------



## tapate50 (Jul 24, 2009)

manboy said:


> yesturday!!!
> 
> 
> we are at 6 bucks and 5 does as of 8-18-10.........not bad for a bunch of new guys.....sorry about the pics guys, it has been a real crazy week for me, i am not hunting for me as i expected this year....this was a DIY hunt and it has turned into a manboy guide service again...
> ...


Thats very disturbing. Id hate for folks to take advantage of you like that. pretty weak imo...


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

manboy said:


> yesturday!!!
> 
> i am not hunting for me as i expected this year....this was a DIY hunt and it has turned into a manboy guide service again...
> 
> ...


WOW! I am really sorry to hear that. . It sucks that some people take advantage of someone's generosity and ruin it for everyone else. :angry: :thumbs_do


----------



## Dog (May 26, 2004)

That really sucks:angry: If you find out who it was, list the name and we will stone they guy. I have never went on the AT hunts but enjoy following along with the preparation and hunt. Congrats to all who have had success :darkbeer:and I hope KARMA catches up with the thief.:beat:

Scott.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Ronnie,
Too bad about the blind - and I really hope you're wrong about who took it
that would be lower than low

also sorry this hunt hasn't turned out as well as hoped
I know we (on the 1st hunt) didn't kill very many goats, but I believe we made good friends who respect each other - and are especially grateful for what you and Brad did to help us have a great time

I'd share my camp with you and the guys any time

and, if you and the Mrs. and kiddos ever want to visit the Pacific Northwest, you're always welcome in my home


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> Ronnie,
> Too bad about the blind - and I really hope you're wrong about who took it
> that would be lower than low
> 
> ...


thanks Dick, that means alot....i have been on a few AT hunts i like to meet guys from all over...but at the end of the day i am a gunter as is all of the guys at the hunt....i had plans for this weeks hutn and instead i guide others...i guess the next AT goat hunt won't be in my backyard.....:thumbs_up


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> thanks Dick, that means alot....i have been on a few AT hunts i like to meet guys from all over...but at the end of the day i am a gunter as is all of the guys at the hunt....i had plans for this weeks hutn and instead i guide others...i guess the next AT goat hunt won't be in my backyard.....:thumbs_up


you'd definitely be hunting more if it was somewhere else

then, you could still do your goat hunting in your own backyard - on your own

you showed me some good places - but more than that, you showed me how to find good places in your area. one of these days, I will be hunting there again. and, my wife wants to hunt there someday, too - but she hasn't bowhunted in a long time, so she'll be rifle hunting when she does


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear what happen Ronnie. You just never know what's going to go on when you have a bunch of guys you don't know show up on your doorstep. Brad took a chance with me and I'm glad he did. We have a great friendship and we're looking forward to living out there we all of you in a few years.:thumbs_up


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

that bites,it a sham someone will ruin a good thing over a 100 blind.i can say its a privilege to have meet and hunted with you and brad,A #1 guys.


----------



## thebowgurusgirl (Feb 16, 2010)

Ronnie,

Sorry to hear about the blind and that it could possibly be from someone at camp. There are definatley pathetic people in this world  

I sure hope when Ian and I come see you next Sunday you will find our company to be enjoyable. Further, you won't have to worry about us stealing your stuff either we are hardworking honest people who believe in treating others the way we like to be treated. Hopefully during our hunt you can even find some time to hunt by yourself  

*Cross your fingers this girl can shoot her first animal EVER and you can make it pretty enough to hang on the archery shop wall with a big sign next to it saying "HERS" LOL! Good luck to you on the rest of your hunt and have some fun!

Take Care,
Brenda


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Just got back from the goat hunt...it was great meeting some new guys and seeing the guys from last year again. People taking part in these hunts have to realize that they have to be somewhat independent...the hunt is hosted by hard working individuals that want to hunt also...they receive no cash for their help. Ronnie went out of his way supplying blinds, vehicles, freezers and a lot of other stuff that we sometimes take for granted. And it is hunting ...not shopping so there are no guarantees...it was a tougher hunt then last year...fewer goats and the temp in the field was 102 F. Ronnie did an excellent job in getting the camp up and running and went beyond what should be expected of a host. On a side note I left with Ronnie to pick up my goat from last year at his place and does it look amazing...looks better now then it did in the field...it is hard to type because I keep looking at him hanging on the wall..you truly are an artist...excellent job. I can hardly wait to see this years when it gets completed. A great big thank you to an all around great guy. Thanks Ronnie...eh Oh yeah...the border crossing went okay...he asked about a horn plug. I told him that plugs were only for sheep and we were on our way.


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> Ronnie,
> Too bad about the blind - and I really hope you're wrong about who took it
> that would be lower than low
> 
> ...




+1 Welcome here anytime you want


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

boswhia said:


> Just got back from the goat hunt...it was great meeting some new guys and seeing the guys from last year again. People taking part in these hunts have to realize that they have to be somewhat independent...the hunt is hosted by hard working individuals that want to hunt also...they receive no cash for their help. Ronnie went out of his way supplying blinds, vehicles, freezers and a lot of other stuff that we sometimes take for granted. And it is hunting ...not shopping so there are no guarantees...it was a tougher hunt then last year...fewer goats and the temp in the field was 102 F. Ronnie did an excellent job in getting the camp up and running and went beyond what should be expected of a host. On a side note I left with Ronnie to pick up my goat from last year at his place and does it look amazing...looks better now then it did in the field...it is hard to type because I keep looking at him hanging on the wall..you truly are an artist...excellent job. I can hardly wait to see this years when it gets completed. A great big thank you to an all around great guy. Thanks Ronnie...eh Oh yeah...the border crossing went okay...he asked about a horn plug. I told him that plugs were only for sheep and we were on our way.


So you got another buck??? Where's the pics??? Congrats my Canadian friend.:thumbs_up


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Sturgis*



Skeptic said:


> No kidding:wink:. How was Sturgis? We were right by there...Mount Rushmore on Friday night....thought about ya, but no way was I going into Sturgis!


it was great. Beautiful country and riding. And man was it packed. They tought it would be a record. Not only was main street blocked off for parking, but this year they had to add all the side streets on each side for 1 block. Tons of scooters man :thumbs_up

Ronnie,

Hate to hear things went this way. I realize you helped me a lot, and I sure appreciated it, but sure hope it wasn't excessive. I enjoy going with you, but I think I could get around pretty good now by myself thanks to your guidance. I hope to return one day, and if ok with you, I'll drive for you cause I would love to watch the expert stalk up and shoot one. :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> I'll drive for you cause I would love to watch the expert stalk up and shoot one. :wink:


He probably would let you drive before he'd let Brian drive - he knows Brian would hope for a little knee-draggin'


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

wow,ray u made quik work this yr.congrats now prove it with a pic.JK.
no grudges held here, i was the one that step out.i've seen him on a couple stalks pretty slick he is.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I made it home finally. First I want to give a GREAT BIG thank you to Ronnie for everything he did do for me personally. It did not go unnoticed. Another Big thank you to Mike (NY) for letting me know about the hunt. I owe everthing to both of them & I truly do appreceiate everything they did. I do have some pice of the other guys but will let them post their own though it's killing me not to.
I sure hope the blind deal does get sorted out-that is lower than low.

As many already know this was my 1st & last Antelope hunt as I'm gettin pretty old & the knees have gone to trash. I especeially ant to thank Ronnie, Mike (NY) & Misfit for helping me get my FIRST Antelope out of the field. I never let good deeds go unrewarded...
Brad-I know the guys appreceiated what your doing but you need to head out for that area you were drawn for. Ii didn't really talk with you at all but I know you & Ronnie have gone way out of your way to make things great for everyone. I enjoyed getting to know everyone & those I spent time with were great guys... One thing about being old-I put my blind up & that was where you could find me...

1-Me HUNTING from my blind 2-My Goat & Guys, I was thrilled 3-Me & Misfit
Him, Ronnie & Mike came to my aid. I cannot say thanks enough.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hard Hunting them Goats...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Me & my Goat. I am one happy old man. Special thanks to Ronnie & Mike for making this possible. 54 years of Bowhunting & I was so pumped over this Doe I told them I was just as shook as when I shot my 1st P&Y Buck in 80 or even my 1st deer in 1958 with a bow..

Camp was great & so were all I visited with.....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks for posting the pics
and, I spent a day and a half in one of those blinds - so I know how hard it is to keep "hunting" in 'em

still looks like a fun hunt!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, I did not hit where I was aiming BUT I watched her fall about 100 yds. from my blind. The old Darton & Rocky Mountain Ironheads did their job.

Oh, a big thank you to BowArmory also..

They were 5 Doe & 5 Bucks when I left so am wondering who else scored on a Buckkk..

Later, I'm beat....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Oh, I did not hit where I was aiming BUT I watched her fall about 100 yds. from my blind. The old Darton & Rocky Mountain Ironheads did their job.
> 
> Oh, a big thank you to BowArmory also..
> 
> ...


Congrats to ya! Looks like fun!


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad to hear you made it home okay John. Agree with you on the guys...good bunch. When I got my buck Ronnie got out his new game pole and caped him showing us how the hair roots are almost exposed when done right...what a wealth of information. Sure wished I could have hunted with him and picked up some stalking pointers. I will try to figure out how to post photos...not the computer type guy.


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

boswhia said:


> Glad to hear you made it home okay John. Agree with you on the guys...good bunch. When I got my buck Ronnie got out his new game pole and caped him showing us how the hair roots are almost exposed when done right...what a wealth of information. Sure wished I could have hunted with him and picked up some stalking pointers. I will try to figure out how to post photos...not the computer type guy.


Personally I think it would be great to see different people doing stalks since everyone probably does it a little differently and I'm sure it would also be a lot of laughs in some cases.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

any rattlesnakes?


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> any rattlesnakes?


I was wondering the same?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Hunt*

Ronnie, 
I hate to hear that about the blind. You have always went out of your to help and share your knowledge of how to hunt your area. It pisses me off to think someone out of the group stole from you. I made great friends on both antelope hunts and would hunt with those guys again. 

Ray,

congrats on the goat Eh!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Snakes*



Skeptic said:


> any rattlesnakes?


I bet if they killed some they didnt eat them like we did


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't bet on it-I ate rattlesnake b/4 you were born & probably a lot more that doesn't taste like chicken....Possum, Muskrat. I was glad NOT to see any tough.

I went to Deadwood one day-this is a couple pics. I have never been up in this area & all the Bikers were a bonus for me-I'm sure it's not the best for "some" residents in the area but I thought it was awesome..

remember fellas-ONLY IN AMERICA can we get in our car & haul out someplace to camp & hunt without answering to anyone & have something like Sturgis.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I've got some friends who are in Deadwood right now. The family lived there for years, then have been here for a long time, too.

I know they're having a good time visiting family there!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Snakes*

Ahunter, glad you didn't run into any of them. A bite from one of those would ruin a hunt. You must have been ia pretty bad bind to eat possum.


----------



## 174in (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice pics guys How many goats a day did you see?with all the rain how does the horn growth look?


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

HUNT said:


> Thanks BowArmory
> 
> I ordered some new stingers from you last week got them super fast and will be heading out after work tonight.
> 
> :thumbs_up



Glad to be of service...Happy to hear you got them quick style. 

*LOVE HEARING FROM HAPPY CUSTOMERS*


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Again-this hunt was great for me & thanks especially to Ronnie & Mike (NY). Ray (Canada), it was a pleasure meeting you since we did converse a lot looking for a place to put your blind. (Possum eatin) I lived in the Mountains of Co. for 7 months (in a tent) at nearly 11,000 feet until I had to move camp to 9,000 because of snow. I met a trapper who had been in the mountains longer that cooked the Possum & we shared a meal of it at his camp..It was the stew meat...

I saw several animals from my blind at guessing 200 yds. passing. In the 37 total hours I was in the blind I had (guessing) 30 within 70 yds or so. 5 were Bucks with only one being decent (Didn't make any difference to me). In shooting range I had a group of 10 Does that were spooked by the Cows coming in around 30 yds. I had 5 Does trot by the front of my blind at 45 yds. but never stopped & watered at 80 yds. I had 1 Decent Buck at 48 yds. that I missed (shot through my netting & it's NOT shoot through). 2 Does come in & water-one at 25 & the one I shot at 24 yds.. Next day I had 2 water at 22 yds. but didn't shoot-I only had 1 Doe tag (filled) & could have used my Buck tag but 1 Doe is plenty. I would have had more closer but I was plagued with cattle everyday & close to my blind. The Antelope would not get around them & would either leave or water way away from the Cows & of course my blind.
Kills I know of Mine-Doe 24 yds. blind Buck-Blind 40 yds., Buck Blind 52 yds., Doe Blind 33 yds., Buck stalk 24 yds., Buck stalk 70 yds..

I know of 3 missed. Me 1 At 48 yds, & 2 others @ 40 yds... 

I talked with 5 different hunters (2 groups) NOT from our camp that had hunted this area last year & all of them said they were seeing MUCH fewer animals. 2 of our group said the same.

Pics are looking out the blind, My Mesh, Missed buck shot & my waterhole-at least 200 yds. to the far end but they watered in the narrow end IF no Cows around.. Cattle are definatly bad news.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ronnie-I left the new Decoy by your trailer (I have no use for it) & 3, 5 gal water Jugs by the shower & the camo tarp over the freezer. These are all yours to keep. I am very thankful for all you did for me. Tell that young man Cody to bag a big one with those heads & I want to know ALL the details.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Glad the hunt was a success and to whoever stole the blind I hope a million cactus spines embed in your testicles you are a lowlife theif Ronnie you and your family are some of the nicest around and are welcome at any camp i am at anytime


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

(Possum eatin) I lived in the Mountains of Co. for 7 months (in a tent) at nearly 11,000 feet until I had to move camp to 9,000 because of snow. I met a trapper who had been in the mountains longer that cooked the Possum & we shared a meal of it at his camp..It was the stew meat...

Heh John I am guessing it doesn't pay to play dead around you...just makes it easier to get supper ...LMAO Tried some goat on the BBQ and it was excellent. I really enjoyed your company and would share a camp with the you guys in a heart beat. The dark haired, tattooed girl at the shower place...gave me the shower for free...I guess she liked what she saw...or was extremely desperate. The stolen blind thing sure does leave a black cloud hanging over the AT Goat Hunt...I have to get Ronnie some cash for an antelope mount and will include an extra 20.00 to help him purchase a new blind...any 2010 Antelope Hunt participants that want to help out are more then welcome to contribute any amount they want. I know it doesn't catch the thief or get rid of the bad taste of having your rights violated but Ronnie should not have to be out the cost...just my .02. Brian/ Chris how is that elk hunt coming along...I hope you guys get a giant. My buck this year was shot from a blind after seeing a buck setting up a territory and locating his only water. (Ronnie figured that this buck was ******ed or that I hit it with the truck...nice when someone has faith in your abilities:winkSat in a blind this year for about 6 hours...nice change from last year.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ray, It was a pleasure to meet you also. IF she had given me a free shower this ol bird would have had her scrubbin my back too. Your slow Mr., you missed a good time (my 2 cents on that). Ronnie did WAAAYYY more than required & I hope the other new guys take note of that.
I'm gonna send a little gift to Ron & his boy. They both are great people. Ronnies little guy was always asking if I wanted or needed help (I must look older than dirt to him). When I gave those 2 little guys that Renzo target to shoot at you would have thought they hit gold..


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ray,statring to get jack-up.meeting chris thursday morning for the 17 hr drive,i drove out and scouted already.were not going to be picky if its legal one of use is letting the air out.gotta learn the country first.hope camp finishes on a good note and was enjoyable for all.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> ray,statring to get jack-up.meeting chris thursday morning for the 17 hr drive,i drove out and scouted already.were not going to be picky if its legal one of use is letting the air out.gotta learn the country first.hope camp finishes on a good note and was enjoyable for all.


Good luck Brian and Chris! Hoping Mke and I draw next year!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Elk hunt*

Ray the elk hunt is coming together nicely I am going to be worthless at work next week Eh!


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

I made it home this morning... and for those that were at camp when I left in a crazy hurry, yes Damon (Escrow) made it to New Orleans. Oh it gets better, he actual flew out of Gillette the next morning, the airlines called to offer him a ticket for a direct flight soon after I arrived in Gillette. So, I lost a day of doe hunting due to airplane malfunction and poor cell phone coverage (note: always ask a local what cell carrier they use before making the trip with AT&T). I could not say thank you enough for the six days of camp and new friends made on this trip. 

As mentioned in the previous posts, it really leaves a dark mark on the hunt that Ronnie's blind was stolen. I sure hope it was not someone from camp...I really thought this was a great group of guys. 

Ray, I like the idea of spotting a few extra bucks on my taxidermy bill to help offset Ronnie's loss. By the way, great sharing camp with you.... aay ( I have no idea how to spell "a", I guess that is why I am not Canadian).

I have been processing meat most of the day, so I will work on posting some pictures later this weekend.

Thanks again everyone,

Chris 
(One of the California Boys.... the good looking one).


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

nexus said:


> Chris
> (One of the California Boys.... the good looking one).


I don't know if I'd be saying you are the good looking one...when in a camp with a bunch of guys that haven't gotten any for a week. I'd rather be known as the butt ugly one and be safe. I apologize for not saying goodbye Chris...forgot all about you tearing your camp (s) down in the dark. I was trying to get mine packed up so I wouldn't keep Ronnie waiting as I had to follow him to pick up last years mount. Did I mention he does excellent work. Glad you made it home safe and sound.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope everyone still on the road or heading out has a safe trip home. Anyone have an update as to who got what? It was 5 Doe & 5 Buck when I left Wed afternoon. My brother came from Calif. so thats why I left early. I did have 2 Doe at 20 & 25 yds. my last morning of hunting.

I do have some good pics & video to make the DVD for everyone. NYHillbilly & Popeye need to watch what they say when the camera is running. oh, that part IS funny...Anyone with more pics or footage they want in the DVD please forward to me.

Again, this was a super camp & guys-one of the best I've ever been in & a half century+ of Bowhunting I've been in many.
It was a pleasure to meet everyone & thanks to Ronnie & Brad for sure.

We are going to supper with big brother from Calif. real soon...
Be safe.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Me & Misfitmedic with my Doe. A blind 24 yd shot & she went about 120 yds. Watched her drop. Ronnie, Misfit & NYHillbilly brought game cart out to me & helped take her out. 
Oh, Ronnie took my Bow & Pack with arrows & headed for truck to bring it closer on the main road. He Walked up on FIVE Bucks at TWENTY FIVE yds. Said if they had been bigger he would have taken one with my bow. IF me or Misfit had been with him, we would have had the 25 yd shot..Go figure...

Thats hunting, right...


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Now that I have unpacked the truck and everyone has stepped out for a bit, I have a few minutes to summarize what I thought was one of the most fun hunts ever. 

Thursday 8/12 - Damon (Escrow) arrived at my house around 5:30 am to help load up the truck and try and get an early start on the 22 hour drive to the hunting grounds in Wyoming. We decided to take his Cadillac Escalade after checking to make sure everything would fit. Compared to my Chevy crew-cab, the Escalade rides like a cloud. Everything was going along great, we had been on the road for nearly 16 hours when decided to find a room in western Wyoming for the night and get some rest. We pulled in to Rawlins, Wyoming, which had a surprisingly large number of hotels and started trying to get a room. After about the fourth hotel, we decided to get some grub at Penny's Diner. The waitress comes over and we start to chat about finding a room. She kinda gives us a look like, "You ain't from around here are you?". Then she explains that the fair and rodeo are in town and we must be some kinda of dumb asses to think we could find a room without reservations. Now I don't travel much through Wyoming, but the last thing I would expect in the national hot-bed of tourism known as Rawlins, Wyoming, is to have to make a hotel reservation. Anyways, we finally find a single room in the last hotel we call. Great, we can get some sleep and get right back on schedule.

Friday 8/13: Wake up early and skip breakfast to get on the road for the last six hours or so of our journey to camp. We are now able to look around while driving and are just blown away at the number of game animals dotting the fields along the way. If you have never been to Wyoming it is truly amazing the number of animals. We arrive at camp around noon and find a lone tent tucked amongst the trees. We decide to set up towards the back to keep all of our gear and tents away from the ever present dust. Ten minutes after arriving a red truck pulls up and out pops a friendly gentleman from Minnesota, Dave (Hunt). After chatting briefly, we all set up camp and get ready to go scouting. Soon after, John (Ahunter55) comes back to his lone tent and finds all us recent settlers. Ronnie (Manboy) also sonn shows up and is going to take Dave to a pond to setup a blind. We ask if we (Nexus, Escrow, & Ahunter55) can tag along, so we follow Ronnie and Dave in the truck. That little tour and the things Ronnie pointed out really helped me to start to "think" antelope. After getting Dave's blind set, we all headed back to camp. That night a lot of the guys came in and the camp came alive with activity and story telling.

STOP... I forgot the best part of the day. When we arrived in camp there was a mule deer carcass right behind camp. While it was old, when the wind shifted the stinch was pretty bad. So being one of the first guys there, Damon and I decided we would take the thing up the hill and get it away from camp. No problems. We load the thing on the carry-all hitch shelf and drive up the dirt road to the back side of the hill. I unload it and hop back in the truck to head back to camp. We go maybe 100 yards and Damon says, "Did you hear that?". A sharp rock had sliced a gash through the tread of his 'fancy boy' tires. So we nurse it back to camp and change the tire on the fancy Escalade in front of a bunch of Archery Talk hunter's we had just met. Way to make an impression there California Boys. Maybe the bumpy Chevy 2500 would have been a little more appropriate for the situation. 

(to be continued...)


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Good story so far.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok, here we go...

Saturday 8/14: The first thing that needs to be said about Saturday is how little sleep one gets when sleeping next to a railroad crossing that is used by one of the largest coal producing companies in Wyoming. HOLY CRAP! And in case anyone wants to know, the rule for train whistles when approaching a crossing is four separate whistles made up of two long blasts followed by one short blast and finally a long blast. I swear on everything holy, if I never hear another train in the middle of the night it will be too soon. 

So we rise and "shine"  early Saturday morning intent on making the rounds to find and area or two to set a couple blinds. Ronnie (Manboy) was kind enough to make a few suggestions the night before while we tagged along for Dave's blind set. We decided to check a few water holes out and see if there was any activity around them then set Damon's blind first. The first hole was just covered in tracks and as we approached the hole we saw four goats (1 buck, 3 does) walking away from the immediate area. I thought I was going to have to hand Damon a napkin to wipe the drool off of his face. Everything about the hole was perfect. We found a little spot tucked up in the reeds to set up his blind and went about wrestling with his blind. Neither one of us had set his blind before and one of the cams was overlapped with another set of supports. No matter how we pulled the thing would not open. So not wanting to bust a rod, Damon got inside and pushed against the hub to open the stuck side. BAM! ****!; the thing sprang open and tore a big chunk of his right palm out ukey:. After insisting that he suck it up and put his purse down, he got the thing finished and we headed off to set my blind.

I had seen a small, reed-lined pond about 1/2-mile off a dirt road going through a large walk-in area. This would be only about 3 miles from where Damon was hunting and would keep us somewhat close to assist each other if we connected on a goat (right :angry. This is where the advertisement for AT&T should be in our story. Between you and me and 45,000 other AT members, if you go to Wyoming check with anyone that has been there on what wireless provider to use. I was unable to determine who would be best to use, however, I can tell you who not to use Absolutely Terrible Technology (ATT). I digress, after hiking down to my newly discovered pond, I looked around and saw only a single set of tracks around the entire pond. Worse yet, they appeared to be several days old and dried out. However, it was a long hike back to the truck and this blind was getting a little heavy so I went ahead and setup on the hole. The entire time I was setting up I was thinking about how sweat Damon's spot looked and new I was going to get smoked on this one. But, you never know. Anyways, I got the blind set without losing any body parts and we headed up to the truck. About half way there I just happened to glance to the right and spotted two bucks watching us from a few ridges over... things were starting to look up. 

The rest of the day was spent getting our gear ready and shooting a few arrows to make sure everything traveled well. That night we went into town with everyone and had dinner at the Pizza Barn. I think I saw more locals there than I did at anyone time the rest of the entire trip. After dinner it was back to camp. This was by far the hardest part of the day, anticipating my first antelope opener in the land of antelope, knowing I have to get some sleep, and yet, every 20 to 30 minutes hear my favorite four whistles. 

Sunday 8/15 OPENING MORNING: It is finally here and evidently I was not the only one in the group ready to go. As I get out of bed and start to get dressed, I hear cars and trucks firing up and taking off already. I have to say, some of these guys move as slow as molasses, but get the hell out of their way when it is hunting time:wink:. So we make it to our car and Damon drives me off to my soon to be "magical" water hole - or so I thought that morning. After watching a cool sunrise from inside the blind I soon realize I am not really geared for blind hunting. The sitting is agonizing; the clock moves almost as slow as if I was at work. However, I knew that I needed to hunt using a blind because I just do not know enough about antelope to reasonably expect to just spot-n-stalk them. So the dye was cast. 

Again, we break for an AT&T commercial. If you are in a blind and would like to know if your hunting partner is seeing anything or say needs help, do not expect to use you AT&T phone more than once every couple hours. You see, you are only allowed signal for about ten minutes per day! Absolute Total Turd (ATT).

Well, about 2:00 pm I am going crazy in my Vietnamese Tiger Cage called a blind. The gods bless me with phone signal and I call Damon to get me the hell out of this death trap. He has also had a very productive morning of squat, so he is more than ready to change up the plan of attack. As I am hiking out from my little slice of hell, I spot a small buck bedded on the hill side above the blind about 400 yards. Since I have already lost all of my senses, I decide what do I have to loose, the stalk is on. At first I saw a dry creek drainage and tried to get closer using the walls as cover. However, this left me more than 150 yards short of the buck. So, I back tracked to my original starting point to try something new. About half way through this whole thing, Damon arrives with the truck and is trying to figure out what the hell I am doing going around in circles (obviously a mere 8 hours in the blind and I have gone over the bend). With no cover I decide to just circle wide around the buck and not look or act like I am after him. I keep going until I get the backside of the hill between me and him and now I am going to make direct approach at him. So far so good, he must still be laying down because I have not seen him bust out. About sixty yards away I see horns just above the ridge of the hill. I grab my range finder and see he is now at 54 yards - right in the wheel house!. As I am telling myself this I start to put the range finder down and get my bow ready when he jumps up and looks dead at me. We are in a classic white boy and antelope stand off. I know there is no chance he is going to look away or re-bed, so I start to draw. He takes what I thought was a few quick bounds down the ravine and up the next and stops to look back at me.... I guess the range and fling an arrow. Well as we all know, this never works, yet I did it anyways. You got it, no joy. I guessed 70 yards, the range finder later showed the distance to be 104 yards. When the locals tell you the distances are deceiving in the open plains, believe them. 

So I got an arrow off the rest and I was not in that damn hole, so new game plan for later that day, spot-n-stalk. After seeing the goat run off, Damon felt a little better about letting ride in his car and not needing to seek medical attention for me. He agreed, the rest of the day would be spent finding a single stupid goat that would let us get close enough to fling a stick at. At the end of the day, this was obviously a bad idea on our part, we suck at spot-n-stalk antelope hunting. However, we were very good at spot and spook. And many times it was just spook. Back to camp to get some chili from John (Ahunter55) and get some more blissful sleep.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

nexus said:


> I guessed *70 yards, the range finder later showed the distance to be 104 yards.* .


 Don't sweat it! Your not the first to be off that much guessing yardage in a hurry!:tongue::wink:

You should consider writing a book....seriously....very good writeup and entertaining readable stuff!:thumbs_up


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Rule #1
Use Verizon
lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

nexus-it was some of ahunters GREAT Chili....Good story.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

You guys ARE IN for a treat!!! Someone killed a FREAK today!!!! Can't wait til he posts pics up on here!!!:beer:

Edit: here it is....congrats dude!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1294325


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey, while were talking about today, waterboy got his buck today, and its a dandy. im anxious to see all these kill pics on here...

and yeah i was happy with my buck too lol...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

o.k. guys i have just madeit home for a little work tonight and then backat camp...............Mike and Mike are the only ones left at camp...........................


Blind..........i am happy to say the blindthief was not at AT goat camp.......:thumbs_up....i am so glad it wasn;t taken by a AT guy......this would probly stopped the AT hunts for me.......


AT hunters...................10 bucks..........8 does..................:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great news on Waterboy & congrats. Been with Brother visiting from Calif. all day. Wish I could have stayed longer.

Names & kills & pics whenever you get a chance...
I saw a Pic of Brads on another thread he has-FREAK & COOL..


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

I am happy to report the first meal of antelope has been consumed at mi casa and everyone is still alive. I know it is still early but all signs are looking good. Now where was I... ah yes.

Monday 8/16 The Day After: So opening morning did not go as planned and sleep once again was not very refreshing. Based on our great success spooking antelope we decided it was back to the torture chambers for the day. We just had no confidence in our ability to sneak up on these walking binoculars. So Damon dropped me off at my little abode and quickly I got that feeling that the day was going to be a long one. Sort of that same feeling you get when you are driving to work and you know it is going to be one of those days. As the sun came up, I quickly noticed the wind was coming from a different direction and the temperature seemed a little more forgiving. As the time marched on at a snail's pace, I started to wonder if the cooler temperatures would keep the pronghorn from visiting water. Shortly after my ass grew roots, I noticed a small break in the clouds and a sliver of sun light dropped down into the valley I was in. It had to be a sign, I knew the goat was drawing near and soon the glory of the hunt would be all mine. The clouds closed and the moment passed, back to sitting for no reason. In a last ditch effort to make something happen I whipped out my old stand by method for making things happen when fishing.... sleep. Not a train to be seen or more importantly heard, so a quick nap could not hurt... right? After a very restful nap of approximately 2 minutes, I could not stand it. I did not drive 22 hours to take a nap while hunting regardless of how "well" I was sleeping at camp. In a sort of angry at myself gesture, I got up from my chair, stretched and looked out the closed side window. CRAP, there he was. 200 yards and closing on a string to the water. Now we have all seen the shows where the goat simply makes a beeline straight to the celebrity guests water hole. Well believe it! I was the celebrity and it was coming straight to me. 

And now a word from our sponsor.. AT&T. Once again I grabbed my phone to text Damon what was going on and focus on something else while the goat was closing the distance. However, my friends in corporate America wanted to ensure that I got the full nervous experience, the raging shot of adrenaline, and a long look at every inch of horn while the goat is flat out determined. Always a Telecommunication Tease (ATT)

I am jacked, this thing is going to continue in and give me a 25 yard shot for a picture perfect day. Then it happens, the goat stops at 160 yards and once again I am in that stand off; man versus goat. Now I know I said time was moving slowly while sitting in the blind, but let me tell you, time absolutely went to glacial speed when the goat hung up. I know it probably only took about 2 minutes for the antelope to determine that the risk from the big brown hut was worth the effort to get some water, but I told myself to breath at least a 1,000 times in that 2 minutes. He started coming in and once again was making a direct line to the beautiful pond and my glorious, comfortable, luxurious blind :angel:. Funny how our attitudes change when things are going our way. So now I have watched this thing for over a hundred yards slowly walk to me and I can barely hold my rangefinder to see him. Once again, I take a minute to breath, I have got to quit shaking and focus on the shot that is surely coming up. 60 yards and counting... NO, he hangs at 58 and is now staring directly into my soul. Not only can they see forever, they are now mind readers, that's what I needed. For some reason he decides once again the risk is worth it. He takes a couple steps forward and turns broadside to the blind. He seems to be questioning his decision to come to water and makes a couple steps parallel to the pond. I am shaking so hard I swear I think I held the rangefinder with two hands, a chin, and one foot to get a range. 52 YARDS. Everything goes silent and I draw the bow back. He stays perfectly still and I double check to make sure I rise enough to get past the wall of the blind. I am sure I punched the release, did not follow through, and basically broke every rule of archery; but the arrow was away. 

I did not hear a thing and the antelope simply stepped forward and then bounded about 10 yards. In the name of Fred Bear, how did I miss that shot? And then the moment happened that I will never forget...a dark spot started to develop quickly on that bright white fur. I tried not to scream, but I had scored an antelope buck on public land. I know, I know not that big a deal in Wyoming, but come to southern California and shoot anything. The buck went another 20 yards and laid down. I could see his horns from the blind and soon is was making a final kick. In true amateur, wanna be fashion, I videoed finding my arrow, the blind from the location of the buck, the blood trail, looking for the buck, and pretending that I could not just see it from the beginning. I always love that about the various shows, the camera man is behind the animal and filming them come to the animal but they act like they just saw the thing for the first time:wink:. 

I quartered the critter and tried again to use my Star Trek communicator to get a hold of Damon to bring the truck and get this thing out of the wind and light sprinkles. Sure enough, it worked. Damon was evidently moving around for some reason and his phone also worked. So potential catastrophe averted and AT&T got a bonus point. So, like most Mondays, I learned the day was not what I expected and sometimes even little miracles like a working cell phone can happen. Don't worry I am not done bagging on AT&T yet, the plot thickens later in the week.

.... to be continued


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Can't wait for the next 'installment' of the AT&T chronicles!!! Good job and congrats! :darkbeer:


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Great story Nexus. Everything you have said is way too true in hunting the prairie however, it's a fun place to hunt.The story about the train, ahh! so true. I remember my first year out there with Brad. Train train train OMG. Wished I was there to hunt with all of you guys. Glad you had good time. Talked to Brad last night and he said it was a real good bunch of guys this year. Looking forward to the rest of the story.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Heh Brad...congratates on the freak. That is good to hear that Ronnies blind was not lifted by an AT member...still hope they catch the guy and follow through with masons idea with the cactus spines.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I came back empty handed, but I missed 2 shots and could have hunted harder than I did. I guess frustration kicked my arse a bit the last couple days. It was awesome to meet everyone and have good Canadian beers and share a camp with a bunch of new guys. I consider all of you friends now. I'd also like to thank Ronnie for all his time and effort and dragging My butt around for a few days. I really waant to thank Popeye for the ride and companship and making a boring ride more fun. Keep the stories coming, Nexus.....and get Verizon for next year...lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Did Mark(Popeye) get one????


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Mark got a real nice buck...the one I missed...lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Awesome! He's a good guy!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have pics of Popeys Buck & Waterboys Doe but I'm sure they want to post their own. I do have Escroes-ONLY pic of his Goat as he was pressed for time & late leaving for Airport & I snapped a quick one. Not the best since it's only the head but all he will have..

Escroe holding his Buck shot at the time he SHOULD have been heading to the airport & Nexus & him in next photo. Nexus took care of his meat & campsite & making sure his Escalade got home when it was time for him to leave...Now thats a friend.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> You guys ARE IN for a treat!!! Someone killed a FREAK today!!!! Can't wait til he posts pics up on here!!!:beer:
> 
> Edit: here it is....congrats dude!
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1294325


that freak is a cool looking buck!
way to go, brad!


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Tuesday 8/17 The Morning After: As I awoke from my restful slumber and dreams of dead antelope in my head, I notice today is going to be a little different... its HOT. For the last several days I was under the impression that the average temperature would be somewhere in the high 70s, maybe low 80s. Well today was going to be a little different. 

Based on my most glorious archery skills and the resultant dead "stud" in the freezer, Damon and I had moved his blind to a larger water hole just over the hill from my very little spot of holy water. You see, while I was assaulting the antelope population in Wyoming, Damon was swatting mosquitoes and trying to avoid dehydration. The water hole that I was totally jealous of earlier in the week had failed to produce even a sniff of activity over the last two days. And with Damon committed to fly back to southern California on Wednesday afternoon, we had to make something happen and soon. 

During dinner on Tuesday, Mark (Popeye) had asked if he could hitch a ride to his blind a little further down from our location. Mark wanted to make sure that he did not have his vehicle sitting around his blind because the antelope know something is up when they see a stopped vehicle. Interesting.. up until this point, Damon had been taking his truck and parking it just over the rise from his blind. However, the antelope would easily be able to see it on their approach to his blind. Maybe that water hole was not all bad, maybe it was just two goofballs from California not realizing that they had put out road flares and caution lights for the antelope to see. Leave it Texas to bring some "edumacation" to the game. 

After dropping Mark off at a blind that looked like it was setup on the surface of the moon, we arrived in the area of our blinds and noticed a general lack of antelope activity in the area. We parked the truck down in a depression so that the antelope in the area could not see it from any angle around the two water holes. Sounded like a good idea until I noticed that it added about a quarter of a mile hike to my blind. And like a wise man once said, it was uphill both ways. We each tried our "two cans and a string" phones and headed off to our blinds. The morning proceeded much like every other morning, no antelope and lots of waiting. Around 2:00 pm and about the 400th butt cramp from sitting, the little black monster started to vibrate and signaled a text from Damon. He was fried and out of water, he wanted to take a break and head to town for some lunch and refill his pack with water. More importantly, he was buying. Needless to say I was up the hill in a flash. What did I care, I already had proven my hunting prowess.

And now another word from our favorite telecommunications company, AT&T. While yes, the phone did signal a text message from Damon, however, he had sent it OVER AN HOUR AGO. So, with no water and no way of contacting me except to bust in on my hunting area, he was stuck at the truck waiting for me to respond. And of course the truck was down in a depression, so I could not see him sitting there. Always Timely Telecommunications (ATT).

We went into town and found a nice little diner that had food cheap and great service. After filling up and feeling renewed, we both remembered that we had left Mark on the surface of the moon. If it was hot to us, don't you think it may be hot for that guy we left in the desert. We raced back to Marks spot and tried to see if he was still alive. On the way you will never guess what was sitting on the water hole by Damon's blind. Yep. 

Oh well, no time for that, Mark may be dead. As I pulled the truck in front of his blind on the road I rolled down the window so I did not have to look through the dead bugs. At first there was no sign of life and I knew we had killed him. But soon I saw a bare hand wave across the blind and a "floating" head. Mark's black clothing absolutely matched the blind and all you could see from the road was a pair of hands and a floating head. And by the way, if you have ever seen Mark, that makes for a great mental picture.

Mark came on down to the truck and explained that he had not seen anything all morning. As he was talking I took a pair binoculars and proceeded to point out the two antelope laying in what appeared to be a perfect position for a stalk about a half mile away. Damn I'm Good! Both Damon and Mark (in his black clothes) agreed to place a stalk on the two goats using a large dried creek/drainage that ran right behind where the two goats were bedded. I thought they were both crazy, it was hot. But, what do I know, I may just not be as desperate.. you see I already killed a magnificent trophy.

I dropped Mark and Damon off at the bottom of the hill and continued on with the truck past the goats. Man I love air conditioning in a car. After glassing their stalk for about all of five minutes, I saw both of them come walking down the road. What happened? Evidently, both Mark and Damon made great time getting down the drainage as it was over their heads. When they popped up to see the goats, they were spotted immediately and the goats had positioned themselves so that they were out of bow range from all angles. To get to them you would have to top the ridge and stalk about 30 yards. So they were busted. Oh, well no sweat off my back, literally. Back to camp we go.

The evening hunt was more of the same, sitting and swatting mosquitoes. However, the sunset in Wyoming is awesome and when the heat starts to break in your blind, you really do appreciate how luck you are to get to just sit and enjoy this part of the country. 

.... to be continued (the final chapter)


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Just got home a few ago and took a real shower.

I took a doe in the first 10 minutes of the first day from the stolen blind, 6:45am.
I was razzled when I seen her out the window netting so fast, let alone being the first antalope I've ever seen. Ronnie dropped me off and told me where they would come from.... he was right on the money! I wish they could have given me a little more time though. I was setting up my vid. cam and was'nt even near ready. I threw my release on and started drawing my bow with no arrow:tongue:, I got myself together at the last second and took her off her feet at 30yds.
Ronnie helped me get all 3 of my tags filled this week and I cant say thanks enough. We went looking for a buck he has been watching, gotta be the biggest goat on the prarie in that area. I anyonr deserves a trophy like that, it's Ronnie.

I took my first buck @ 53yrd and he dropped in his tracks, talk about a short tracking job. I then took a yearling @82yrd yesterday, first stalk, perfect shot. I did get sick to my stomach thinking it was an illegal killl but Ronnie showed me in the regs I was good after pretending I screwed up big.

Thanks again Ronnie

BTW, Ronnie did a few stalks when I was with him. I must say he's not afriad to reach out and touch them @ 90 or 100.

I learned a whole bunch about goats this week and had a blast. Was good putting a face with a name in camp.
I'll be back for sure, but with the family. The terrian is simply awsome and the sunsets are picture perfect.

I think the count was 10 and 10 when I left.

You'd be proud of me Kory..... perfect eating rabbit sized goat, fit the whole goat in an ice bag.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> I took my first buck @ 53yrd and he dropped in his tracks, talk about a short tracking job. I then took a yearling @82yrd yesterday, first stalk, perfect shot. *I did get sick to my stomach thinking it was an illegal killl but Ronnie showed me in the regs I was good after pretending I screwed up big.*
> Thanks again Ronnie


I heard about that....hilarious!



> You'd be proud of me Kory..... perfect eating rabbit sized goat, fit the whole goat in an ice bag.


Nope! I'm kinda ticked! That's one less that I can take now when I go out!:angry: Will be the best eatin you ever had though. Congrats.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

looks like i got lucky on the eating em part too, i didnt know how theyd be in the area i hunted, no fields around, but hes perfect. smelled good and mild when i got him, had backstrap tonight, as good as ive had!!!! 

weve had a great season already!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I cleaned the freezer out this week. Found about 8 lbs of roasts and cuts left from last years hunts. Put the new 1 horse grinder to good work and ground it into burger. Should be gone in a couple weeks.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Wednesday 8/18: The morning start off very similar to the day before, hot. Damon is scheduled to fly back to Los Angeles to catch a flight with his wife and step son for a trip to Louisiana. It seems his step son had been accepted to a university in Louisiana and his wife had made plans for the week of the antelope hunt. Sometimes I just do not understand women. I mean, the kid could go to school anytime, but damn it, the AT antelope hunt is once a year and the goats were finally starting to play. But, evidently he wants to keep this wife, so he agreed to catch a flight around 4:00 pm. So to maximize our chance of getting him a kill, we were up extra early and off to the blinds well before sunrise.

The morning was unbelievably still for the plains of Wyoming. If you have never been to Wyoming the standard weather forecast is anything you can think of plus a 20 to 30 mph breeze. As we approached the blinds we decided to switch it up, Damon would sit my blind and I would sit his. At this point, my blind was the only one with goats and BLOOD. The morning warmed up quickly and it appeared we were going to break the century mark on the temperatures. I soon discovered that I really love my blind when compared to that tiny contraption Damon was sitting. The small size made the walls feel like radiator heaters. I was soon reminded of that scene from Ace Venture where Jim Carey is trapped inside a fake rhino and is struggling for air (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tDUwNjw7ms). Since I could not just bale out of the blind and still expect Damon to have a chance at any antelope in the area, I took a cue from old Ace Venture and reverted to removing a few articles of clothing no longer necessary. Now for those that are going to take this too far, I did not become the naked hunter. But, if you ever get a chance to buy a ASAT Leafy suit or similar netting pants and top, DO IT. Especially if you are going to hunt a warmer climate. By removing my jeans and the long-sleeve black shirt, I was easily 10 degrees cooler. That brought my temperature down to a balmy 150 degrees. To make it worse, it was only 11:00 am.

Soon after performing my own private contortion show in that tiny blind getting more comfortable, my little black phone decides to work. It seems Damon is being harassed by a small buck that is just teasing him by going around and around the blind at about 150 yards. Of course, every time I try to respond, the AT&T gods decide this needs to be a one-way conversation. After about an hour of reading texts and not being able to respond, I get the one I have been waiting for.. the shot was good. Damon has a made a good shot on the buck as it finally came to the water and started to get a drink. 

Based on my clock, we have about two hours to get to the airport and it is an hour away. I quickly scramble to get all the appropriate clothing back on as to not traumatize anyone or worse yet, be seen by any of the other guys in camp. I do have another night or two to spend there. As I hurry to get up the hill, the temperature feels like it is just rocketing up. I come upon Damon and he has the first two quarters off and is working on the backstraps. We finish the job and decide we have enough time for him to get to the local truck stop to get a shower. I can only imagine what the TSA screener at the airport would say seeing this guy trying to get on a small plan with no bags and covered in blood. 

So now that Osama Bin Damon has been cleaned up to just Damon, we run by camp to drop the meat off in the cooler and head to the airport. The beauty of driving in Wyoming is there is only a speed limit when there is a visible car around you. I am not saying that we broke any laws, but this truck is not your Grandma's Cadillac. We pulled into the airport with time to spare and I decided I would fly back to camp.. I mean drive back to camp to hunt the evening.

I arrived around 4:30 pm and gathered some additional supplies and headed out to the blinds. I decided to sit Damon's blind again since the other had seen a lot of commotion a few hours earlier. The heat was just unbearable and I once again did my best circus act of getting down to the "bare" essentials without making a ton of noise or motion. All this for no love. No antelope love. I mean no animals came to the blind. Damn you guys need a girlfriend.

And now the best part . Once again AT&T came through and provided outstanding services when the news was less than good. It seems the altimeter on the plane Damon was going to take was broken and he was going to be stuck in the airport till the next morning with no guarantee of a flight in the morning. So, here I am with another day of hunting and Damon is stuck in the airport and has to get home to make a flight to Louisiana. Did I mention, his wife is my wife's best friend since the third grade. So if Damon misses this flight and going to Louisiana because he was on an antelope hunt that was my idea, guess who is going to catch the most hell? So, in an effort to save my own ass and get Damon home on time, we decide I will break camp and pick him up tonight to head to the next nearest airport or nearest flight. 

Sure sounded good, until about the second leg of bringing the blinds and supplies out of the two water holes. At this point I am sweating so much I could careless if I traumatize anyone, and would gladly be the naked hunter if it would help. I get everything to the car and rush back to camp to get the tents and all the supplies in the car. By the time I was done, Damon's fancy car looked like a hobo had moved in for the weekend. The left front tire was a spare, the truck was covered in dirt and bugs, and the interior was stuffed to the brim with camping gear. The only way I could have topped it off was a stop by the local trailer park to pick up my girl.

Anyways, once again I was flying to the airport. I arrived later than expected and quickly found Damon to get him and start driving. However, Damon is a relaxed and sitting in a hotel bar.. WHAT THE HELL MAN? Just then my little black phone, my pride and joy, vibrates to indicate I have a text. Seems Damon has a direct flight out in the morning to Louisiana and all has been averted. And now ladies and gentlemen the kicker..... HE SENT THE MESSAGE BEFORE I EVEN BROKE CAMP.

All hail AT&T. They WIN.. I give up.


In closing I would really like to thank all the guys for making this a fantastic hunt. I was a little apprehensive about the hunt because you know everyone on AT is a PRO. But these guys were better than that and all just worked to help each other at having a successful hunt and more importantly a good time.

Thank You...


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow what a hunt! All in all sounds like you had a great time in Wy.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Todd................ you home yet?

Hope ya made it home ok.


----------



## thebowgurusgirl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nexus, you had my heart pumping just reading this,,lol. Congrat's to you and Damon on the taking some goats  I will be hunting with Manboy on Sunday and am very thankful I have Verizon (it better get service)! Thanks for the warning of the Whistles, I am not to keen on the thought of trains wrecking my sleep we women like our beauty sleep. 

Question? I am planning on sitting in a blind myself.. Is it possible to wear shorts out there? or are pants a must??? How bad are the mosquitos? How far is town from camp? Is it possible for me to take a REAL shower?? 

I am nervous as heck since this is my first trip out west and hunting for the first time! I want to bag a goat so bad and I pray to god Ronnie sets me up by your "holy water" cause thats sounds like a great spot 

Thanks,
thebowgurusgirl


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

thebowgurusgirl said:


> Nexus, you had my heart pumping just reading this,,lol. Congrat's to you and Damon on the taking some goats  I will be hunting with Manboy on Sunday and am very thankful I have Verizon (it better get service)! Thanks for the warning of the Whistles, I am not to keen on the thought of trains wrecking my sleep we women like our beauty sleep.
> 
> Question? I am planning on sitting in a blind myself.. Is it possible to wear shorts out there? or are pants a must??? How bad are the mosquitos? How far is town from camp? Is it possible for me to take a REAL shower??
> 
> ...


If it's dry, any water will be Holy water. I would suggest sitting on the water hole where I shot my doe. It would be a short walk and you can hide the blind nearby so it does'nt come up missing. There is a great buck that visits it. I lost my chance at him when the blind was stollen. I tried to stalk him several times with no luck, he busted me both times. He was seen 2 times going to the water hole later in the week. If you can wait him out, you will have a great buck for Ronnie to mount for ya.
You picked the right guy to set ya up in the area thats for sure. Ronnie is a stand up guy. Just listen to him when he gives you advice..... it's GOLD!
Showers can be taken at the station in town, if it dont fall apart on ya (ask NJRUTNSTRUT). You can wear shorts when hunting a blind. I would suggest pant for all other. It all depends where you set up if the bugs are bad or not. The blind I mentioned above has no bugs around at all, just hoppers. Town is only 20 miles from camp and they have pretty much everything you might need, no big malls though.

Suck up the experiance and have a great hunt, I know I did.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

car said:


> Wow what a hunt! All in all sounds like you had a great time in Wy.


A great time would be an understatement, it was more than awsome.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Bowgurusgirl:

Listen closely to what Joe said. While I am more than a little bias about my water hole (only 2 bucks, 0 does in 4 days), there were several guys that had multiple chances at antelope each day. Now sometimes circumstances made it where they could not get a good clean shot, but Joe and John (Ahunter55) had the most active blind locations. 

As for shorts, absolutely. Although there is nothing like the experience of trying to go ninja mode and still get your heavy jeans and hunting clothing off in a tiny blind with all your gear. I'll be taking shorts on the next hunt....:wink:

Based on everything I experienced on this hunt, the best advice is what Joe said above, "Listen to Ronnie". Ronnie really does take pride and joy in seeing the rest of us learn a little and ultimately succeed. 

Last thing, practice out to at least 60 yards. You are as likely to get a shot at 25 yards as you are 60 yards from the blind. You never know where they are going to come in on the water.

Have fun and post up your own story and pictures when you get back.

Chris


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Brenda*

not to worry about the blind hunt, shorts will do fine.....and your water hole hasn't been hunted out of yet. there is 8 bucks and 22-24 does in the area....p.s. only 2 guys know where it is and it was saved for your hunt....you'll do just fine....:thumbs_up


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

don't now why everyone hates the train,make me feel right at home.shorts are it in a blind.a cot would work for me.


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*pics*

a few pics.

Bad pic quality.

taken looking out blind mesh.

Had a group a 8 bucks. 7 yearlings and one 2 yr old. The 2yr old was shot by Joe (ILLbucknut) 15 min after pics. It was great to watch from the blind.


----------



## thebowgurusgirl (Feb 16, 2010)

manboy said:


> not to worry about the blind hunt, shorts will do fine.....and your water hole hasn't been hunted out of yet. there is 8 bucks and 22-24 does in the area....p.s. only 2 guys know where it is and it was saved for your hunt....you'll do just fine....:thumbs_up


"RONNIE"S THE MAN" :thumbs_up  & I have my very own secret Holy Water! OH BOY, now I REALLY WANT A BUCK!

I am so excited to get out there. "this Northern NY girl" has been as far West as Chicago. I can't wait to see the Wildlife and the land of the Antelope! We are leaving on Thursday afternoon sometime and plan on being there Sunday  

Saying my prayers that Ian and I can both bag one and have them hanging on our wall "HIS and Hers" 


Thanks for the advice from everyone. You guys got me pumped!
Brenda


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

WOW!

I did'nt know you got a pic of the buck minutes before I shot him. Glad to see ya made it home safe Dave. I'm sure ya'll shot a nice buck when you return with your rifle.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> Did Mark(Popeye) get one????


YES I DID!!!!! And Mike could tell a funny story about it.:wink:


----------



## TheDoctorReal (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome results! :nod:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Popeye-everyone is going to hear da funny story-remember, the video camera was running & I AM NOT deleting that-it WILL be on the group only DVD. It is to be shared for those who attended this hunt. Well, unless you have lots of cash. Oh, & remember the photo shoot with your Buck-the BIG KISS statment. It's guys like you & Mike that REALLY make a camp just that much more fun...Here's a couple from camp of your Goat.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

WOW, what a hunt!!!!

Thanks Ronnie, Mike, and Bow armory.

Ronnie showed me around the first day and man was it helpful. All the guys in camp were first class. 
I made many new friends from all over the USA. 
Goat hunting is a blast,but alot of work. 
Let me collect my thought and I'll write more.
And a big thanks to John for making the video and taking pics.

Who wants to see a sexy pic of Joe and Ronnie???


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ill be honest, you cant post a sexy pic of joe and ronnie....


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mike and I found this one, after we tagged out on our bucks.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

so what about the story? You can PM me if you don't want it all over the web:wink:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ronnie-10 Bucks & 8 doe. Who did what after I left? I know of these. Misfit & Hunt blank.
Illbucknut-1 Buck 2 Antlerless
Ahunter55-Doe
Popey-Buck
NYHillbilly-Buck
Waterboy-Buck & Doe
NJ ? fella-Doe
Nexus-Buck
Escroe-Buck
Boswhia-Buck
Ronnie-Doe
13 of 18

How about missed shots-I had one on a Buck
Boswhia had a couple-anymore you know of?

I hope you got the decoy, tarp & Jugs okay. I'm sorry I missed saying good by & thanking you in person for all you did for me. You did more than necessary for me & I do appreceiate everything. PM me you home mailing address please. God Bless you & yours...


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

both new jersey guys got bucks, and they got one more doe....


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

huntnmuleys said:


> ill be honest, you cant post a sexy pic of joe and ronnie....


You need to see the one I took.:wink:ukey:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Skeptic-I'll see you get a copy.
Send me the sexy pic-It'll go on the DVD. maybe we can have a caption contest for it...
Oh, I want to go back already but my body is saying I'm "your killin me".. I know I did much less than everyone physically but it is just plain hell to get old & still WANT to hump & hunt..


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> it is just plain hell to get old & still WANT to hump & hunt..


You just have to make sure you can multi-task and do both at once...when you DO have the energy!:wink:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Ask Mike what I got that now one else did.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Ask Mike what I got that now one else did.


You want me to guess? I hope she was clean:tongue:.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

OK, all jokes aside I'll play....

So Mike, what did Mark get that no one else did? Rattlesnake?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I got the pic-thanks-it's not sexy, it's TRIPLE XXXXX

Skeptic-I really do want to go back. When does Bow season end????
I could do a Rifle spot & shoot. Never ever killed a Bigame animal with a gun..

Pics are a Canadian prayin to the Antelope Gods.
A father & son that was at the hunt
& I gotta show my Goat again with my hauler helper.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Skeptic-it's somethin every hunter wants when they get home from a week in the boonies-married or singel. I'm guessing not to clean but then-he was out in the middel of the hot, dusty prarie.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

thebowgurusgirl said:


> I am so excited to get out there. "this Northern NY girl" has been as far West as Chicago. I can't wait to see the Wildlife and the land of the Antelope!


then you're definitely in for a treat! there's nothing like the wide open west - full of prairie goats and muleys!
I'm sure you'll love it - and Ronnie's a great host!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I lightened some of the pics up-now you can see their faces..

Ray, Canada
Mark, Tx.
Chris, Ca.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

above photos are top to bottom Mark, Ray, Chris.
This one is Brad & his unique Buck


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

man that is a great goat Brad got....i can't see not getting that one mounted! i guess when your broke your broke........


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hw will probably "mount" it himself.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Todd................ you home yet?
> 
> Hope ya made it home ok.


Yep, got in about 430 yesterday afternoon, went straight to bed after that, still need to unpack the truck


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

manboy said:


> man that is a great goat Brad got....i can't see not getting that one mounted! i guess when your broke your broke........


Guess it'll have to stay in the basement with the rack from the mule deer that disappeared from his town...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Guys-at your leisure send your mailing addys to my private e-mail so I will be able to send you your DVD. Anyone with still pics PM them to me & I will see they get on the DVD. I did capture some hilarious things & many others no one even thought about. If you send me the details of your shots ect. I will caption those on the photos. Oh, this will be very professional 

I have pics of animals for myself, Popeye, Nexus, Escroe, Boswhia & huntenmuleys

I have nothing from NYHillbilly, Waterboy, Whitetail, Illbucknut, Manboy or the 2 NJ boys.

I'm hoping to have it all loaded & edited in 3 weeks of so. I actually have nearly 4 hours of video to go through & guessing 150 photos.

Again, this was a great hunt for me & I want to thank everyone for making it so enjoyable for me. I've been to many a Bowhunting camp in my many years bowhunting & I can say, I've been to none better & your all top notch.
Special thanks to NYHILLBILLY & MANBOY & another thank you to MISFITMEDIC for helping me on the top of that very hot ridge with my Antelope. I also want to thank the young fellas-Cody & Zach. I cannot count the times they asked me if I needed any help with anything. They are the future of our great sport..


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Cthuntfish said:


> Guess it'll have to stay in the basement with the rack from the mule deer that disappeared from his town...


lol....mmmm, wonder what happened to that buck?


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*pic*

2 of the old guy and a few of some muley does out the blind window. Along with an antelope doe and fawn


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

What a trip!!! Definately the best I've ever been on by a long shot!!!

My friend Dan, my son Zack, and I can't thank Ronnie and Brad enough for their hospitality, and Mike for helping put it all together. I truly feel like I've made some great friendships besides having an awesome hunt. My son Zack truly enjoyed the time he got to spend with Ronnie's son Cody, those two had a blast and made a friendship that will keep growing. Zack is already making plans for next year!

The rest of the guys in camp were truly a great bunch, it amazed me how a group of fifteen guys from across the country who for the most part did not know each other all got along and pitched in to make this hunt a success. 

The only regret I have is that we did not get to hang out more with all of the crew as we pretty much hunted hard from sun up to sun down covering between 350-400 miles a day!!!! 

Sunday morning Brad had Dan, Goose(Whitail101), and myself in the truck to show us around and have a few laughs at our expense, well mostly mine :lol:. After blowing the first two stalks I got lucky and made a 55yd shot on this doe with my Athens Exceed 300. Lets just say I was nervous and pulled the shot a little, lol.

Left to right Goose, Dan, Me, and Brad


Joe(Illbucknut) and Me


Monday- Thursday Dan, Goose, and I chased goats all over our hunt areas. Here is what we came up with.

Dan's Goat 39yds




My Goat 30yds Athens Accomplice 34




Friday we all jumped back in with Brad to find Goose his 80" to no avail. He decided his goal was to kill a goat that had beaten me five times that we nicknamed "Houdini". Well Goose made a valient effort but at the end of the day Houdini won.

Saturday we decided to break out the Scorpyd RDT 125 that Jim Kempf set us up with on our way out. Goose went off on his own to chase Houdini and Dan, Zack, and I were off to fill a doe tag or two. It never fails, we must have spotted 20+ bucks that were in spots that were good and not a buck tag between us!! 

Finally we found this doe in a draw and got within 65yds of her. Needless to say the Scorpyd did it's job!!

Me and little Z




Thanks again Ronnie, Brad, Bow Armory for all you did!!!! We will never forget it!!!!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

A few sunset pics


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Great photos everyone. Sounds and looks like everyone had a blast. Having only been out there 1 time myself, I constantly think about how I'm going to get back out there to do it all again.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome & excellent photos.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

HUNT said:


> a few pics.
> 
> Bad pic quality.
> 
> ...



Looky... Looky... That Infamous company.


----------



## Idaho Bison (Sep 25, 2008)

Looked like you guys had another great hunt.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Has any one heard if Mike shot his doe?


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is the front of the phone card if anyone wanted to use the picture.

Chris

P.S. - Does anyone else think it a little bit ironic that I put the phone card together and my phone did not work for the majority of the hunt?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ronnie-a great big thank you.


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Great job guys.. I am so envyous. 

I didn't draw an antelope tag this year and I am really starting to want one bad. Does anyone know of an area with leftover tags that has some good ground that I could hunt? I would seriously consider heading up there. 

Again, nice job.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just got a SUPER offer from AT&T if I would switch Chris-should I????.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I've had sprint, AT&T and verizon over the past 5 years. AT&T has been by far the best overall-however Sprint has worked better in Wyoming when I've gone out. The billing headaches from Sprint is why I'll never go back. Verizon sent me a $700 bill on my credit card when I didn't even have service from them....then when I did and cancelled they tried to stick me with $1200 bill when I returned the phone within the 15 day period that they said I could if it did not meet my expectations. I won't deal with anyone but AT&T now.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> I just got a SUPER offer from AT&T if I would switch Chris-should I????.


I've got AT&T and they're customer service is great as well as the service in general here in NJ. In Wyoming it didn't work unless I was in town or on top of one of those big rolling hills, lol. I would check with others who have it where you'll primarily use your phone before you jump John.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> I've got AT&T and they're customer service is great as well as the service in general here in NJ. In Wyoming it didn't work unless I was in town or on top of one of those big rolling hills, lol. I would check with others who have it where you'll primarily use your phone before you jump John.


I have AT&T, and it worked just fine for me when I was in Wyoming - like you said - as long as I was in town or on top of a hill.

That's perfect for me, because when I'm hunting, I don't want to be on the phone! If I need to make a call, I just went to where there was a signal.

That's just another way of screening my calls - I'd get all my voice messages at once when I "surfaced" from being off the grid!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I have Nextell and lost service on my way out, lost it just before leaving S.Dakota. I ended up buying a trackphone in town and had pretty good service while I was there.

Nextell sucks as soon as you leave a big city or highway.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Now of everything I wrote, the topic of discussion on AT is AT&T. You watch, next I am going to get a phone call from India, AT&T customer service, asking how I have enjoyed my new phone and would I like to pay them a premium for such stellar service...

Somebody kill something and show a picture to change the subject :wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

friggin Colorado antelope are kicking my butt now....guh


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

This is Mrs. Mike - I got a text from Mike this afternoon, he got a doe. He should be home this weekend and I'm sure he'll be on AT with all the details and stories.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> friggin Colorado antelope are kicking my butt now....guh


You went from one butt kicking to another.

Keep at it, your luck has got to change sometime.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

hopefully Joe...hopefully...lol I only have a few more days to hunt antelope before I head to the other side of the state for elk and bear


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> This is Mrs. Mike - I got a text from Mike this afternoon, he got a doe. He should be home this weekend and I'm sure he'll be on AT with all the details and stories.



Thanks Mrs Mike


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> hopefully Joe...hopefully...lol I only have a few more days to hunt antelope before I head to the other side of the state for elk and bear


Well, I hope it changes before you waste all that gas traveling to the other side of CO. I guess elk and Bear would make a larger target anyway, that should help. :wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

oh...you didn't go there...LOL


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Misfitmedic-this ol man is sending you some good old fashioned good luck & good will. Your gonna connect, just keep the faith.

GLAD to hear Mike got a Doe & is headed for home.

My AT&T comment was for Nexus's benefit...

Oh, I think some pics need captions like this one.

Nexus is saying to the hungry BEAR (Misfitmedic)-honest, there is NO more food & Misfitmedic is thinking, your gonna die.....

2nd photo is Escros Buck where it fell.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks, John.....

I thought I did better escaping your pictures...lol


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

John I will be up in your part of the world this weekend chasing some goats. Give me a shout


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

masonbanta said:


> John I will be up in your part of the world this weekend chasing some goats. Give me a shout


Where you goona be?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

John-I have LOTs of you & I'm savin the best for the DVD.....
Go slay sometin


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

At least Ronnie dont have to be afraid of being stabbed in the face, I dont know about Chris(Nexus).

Ronnie saying " Chris...... I told you not to tell him that...your just not big enough yet".


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

stabbing people in the face isn't very nice or ethical


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> stabbing people in the face isn't very nice or ethical


You just remember that my friend.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

there are exceptions, though.... :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfit,......i lie the ne sig!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ya'll got me ready for the smack down. 2 hrs of work and pack the truck for CO.time to put a mark on something big.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well, its over. the last 2 hunters are packing camp right now. not, however, without one more doe on the ground....
happened fast this morning for the old guy! nice way to end...


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

That's great Brad, so what's the final body count?


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

why is it that when I can only shoot bucks here in CO for the first part of the season...I can repeatedly stalk within 50 and 60 yards of does everyday...lol


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

misfitmedic said:


> why is it that when I can only shoot bucks here in CO for the first part of the season...I can repeatedly stalk within 50 and 60 yards of does everyday...lol


You trying to imply you can hit something at that range:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

misfitmedic said:


> why is it that when I can only shoot bucks here in CO for the first part of the season...I can repeatedly stalk within 50 and 60 yards of does everyday...lol


lol....thats a far cry from what happened in wyoming...lol...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> That's great Brad, so what's the final body count?


i believe it ended up.....



10 bucks and 
10 does.....

pretty good week for a bunch of easterners.......:thumbs_up


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

so who alls gonna fess up on how many misses they had? I remember one guy giving others heck early on about losing arrows....did he have any misses and lose any arrows?:noidea:


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> so who alls gonna fess up on how many misses they had? I remember one guy giving others heck early on about losing arrows....did he have any misses and lose any arrows?:noidea:


I had four or five misses, lost one arrow, don't ask how many blown stalks, lol.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i did good at first...1 shot and a hit. then a 2nd arrow to finish her off.......then i have missed 3 shots at bucks.....i need to get closer than 75 yards i guess.....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Skeptic said:


> so who alls gonna fess up on how many misses they had? I remember one guy giving others heck early on about losing arrows....did he have any misses and lose any arrows?:noidea:



1 buck at 33 yards and 1 doe at 80 (but she started at 60)...no lost arrows


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I missed 2 bucks and only lost 1 arrow. I guess I have enough arrows for our deer season, I took 3 dozen with me just incase.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Took four dozen (heard some rumors) and lost 1 on a missed shot on opening day.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

manboy said:


> i believe it ended up.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me.........


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

lost arrows, I lost 3 (including the yote tail), but the buck I shot twice in the same leg, I found them. lol 

But I did get my buck.:darkbeer:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I missed one Buck @ 48 yds. (the shoot thru mesh deal).
1 shot the Doe I killed @ 24 & my last day I had another miss I told Boswhia about. I guess I would have told others but we were filming & taking pics of Popeys Buck & then I packed & left & everyone was gone.
anyway
I quit early as I had to tear down & leave (3 1/2 days of huntiong) if everyone remembers.

I brought my blind, pack, recurve bow, fanny pack, cooler sit on bucket, tripods & camera out in one load to the nearest place in the road. I left it all & walked up to my vehicle about a half mile away. I open the door & look across the road down the hill-a nice Buck just feeding & NOT paying any attention Oh crap-my bows a half mile away, oh crap, my compounds in the back. I put my release on get an arrow & bow out of the hard case. Oh crap again-my rangefinder is WITH the gear a half mile away. No matter, I'm good at guessing. Hmmmm, 65 yds & I have a 60 yard pin. I start down the hill about 50 yds. as he just moseys along keeping the same distance (65 yds. between us) No stalking here, it's WIDE open & no gullies or anything.
I draw back, hold over his back & release only to watch the arrow land perfectly where it should be BUT 20 feet short. He trots off 100 yds. & gives me the finger (kinda).

so-2 missed Bucks (48 & 70 yds) 1 on my Doe @ 24. No lost arrows. I did have 2 Does stand in front of my blind that last morning about 9am @ 20 & 25 yds. I guess I could have used the Buck tag on..

I just know I was all pumped up just taking a Doe.
My Biggame Archery list is now Elk , Caribou , Black Bears , many Whitetails, many Mule deer, Many Wild Hogs, Buffalo, Turkeys, Sheep, Exotic Deer and a ANTELOPE DOE.... I am blessed.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> lost arrows, I lost 3 (including the yote tail), but the buck I shot twice in the same leg, I found them. lol
> 
> But I did get my buck.:darkbeer:


Come on dude...time for the story!:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> i did good at first...1 shot and a hit. then a 2nd arrow to finish her off.......then i have missed 3 shots at bucks.....i need to get closer than 75 yards i guess.....


I cant believe some of you missed....them antelope are so easy to hit....they just stand there.............................at 80 yds.............. with the wind blowing 60 MPH...... lol... :tongue:


Sounds like everyone had a great time...:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Misses Lost Arrows Kills
Rutnstrut 5 1 2
Manboy 3 0 1
Misfit 2 0 0
Illbucknut 2 1 3
Nexus 1 1 1
Popeye 3 3 1
ahunter 2 0 1

Total so far 18 misses 6 lost arrows 9 Kills. that comes to 27 shots & 9 kills. 33 1/3% connected

Anyone else want to add to the survey? 

20 kills in any camp is very impressive with the # hunters we had...


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Escrow 0 misses, 0 lost, 1 kill
That just ain't right!


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

I expect the western guys to miss; they just fling arrows.....but everyone else, come on now.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay I'm in
3 shots, 2 misses, 3 blown stalks, 2 lost arrows and 1 broken arrow, 1 buck down and 1 hellava good time....priceless


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> i believe it ended up.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





popeye77 said:


> Excuse me.........


sounds right to me - since the Rockies divide the country, those from any state east of MT, WY, CO and NM must be easterners!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> sounds right to me - since the Rockies divide the country, those from any state east of MT, WY, CO and NM must be easterners!


thats pretty close Dick.......i look at like this east of the missouri river = easterners........


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

East or West or MIDWEST-thats 20 DEAD GOATS from 3 repeats & 12 1st time goat hunters...No matter, a good time was had by all & that is what really counts. The hunting, the Guys, the food & the camp were just all great.. Lets see how we (this group) does on Deer. Eastern & Midwest shooting is MUCH closer..Eh!!!!


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> I cant believe some of you missed....them antelope are so easy to hit....they just stand there.............................at 80 yds.............. with the wind blowing 60 MPH...... lol... :tongue:
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone had a great time...:thumbs_up


And that's on a good day!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> Misses Lost Arrows Kills
> Rutnstrut 5 1 3
> Manboy 3 0 1
> Misfit 2 0 0
> ...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Misses Lost Arrows Kills
> Rutnstrut 5 1 2
> Manboy 3 0 1
> Misfit 2 0 0
> ...


I had 2 misses, 1 lost arrow, 0 Kills


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> Come on dude...time for the story!:thumbs_up


OK, here goes.

Mike ranged the buck at 73 yds, I had been shooting out to 70yds. I held my pin high and let it fly. THWACK, I connected. Mike says, holy crap you hit him in the front leg. It was shattered, he ran off a little ways and bedded down. We got down on our hands and knees ans started to crawl behind the sage. We crawled about 200yds and figured we were around 40 yds from him. Sure enough, he spotted us first and jumped up a ran off on three legs.
We watched him bed down near private land near dark.

The next morning we returned at 6:00 am and spotted him near where we left him, about 3/4 mile from the road. There was a creek that would take us close, so we bailed in and worked our way to him. This was the most winding creek I ever saw. Tall grass and mesquitoes didn't help any. We finally made it after over a mile hike, peering over the edge of the creek, we were at 45yds and he was bedded down. Mike, thinking I was a better shot than I was, had me shoot at him while bedded.
Sure enough, I connected, right in the same broke leg, just higher up.ukey:
Now he hobbled off to private ground. Sooooo, back in the creek we went, Mike laughing at me all the way. Once we made it out, I found the land owner and asked for permission to go get my buck. The owner was a great guy and so, "go get him and good luck".

Back in the creek we went, tall grass, mesquitos and now 
1 1/2 mile treck, we found him again. We crawled on our knees for 100 yds, but couldn't find him. We were close when he jumped up from behind the sage and took off again......... This time he stopped about 50 yds and I sunk the arrow right where it needed to be. He went about 80 yds and killed over.
Finally he was down for good. We gave him a minute and went and recovered him. After the gutting, we had another mile walk to the pickup. As luck had it the owner Mickey showed up and congradulated us and said we could drive to him.

All's well that ends well. Next stop was to take Mike to town for lunch.

Thanks Mike for all your help and Arney the Antelope thanks you too for helping put him out of his missery.:thumbs_up


The End


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Story #2.

When Mike gets home, he will post the picture and tell the story about the only guy at antelope camp to get some tail.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice landowner! That's one of the reasons I like it out there.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> thats pretty close Dick.......i look at like this east of the missouri river = easterners........


allowing for those west river guys in SD to be westerners - OK, I'm good with that!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey NEXUS,
:thumbs_up
Thanks again for the muzzy's!!!!!!


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

popeye77 said:


> Hey NEXUS,
> :thumbs_up
> Thanks again for the muzzy's!!!!!!


That is why I gave them to you, if you had shot something else you would start hit the kill zone and not just LEGS....:wink: 

As I said in camp, I am not the best bow tuner and just could not get them to fly. Might as well give them to someone that can use them.


Take care,
Chris


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe i'll get some rage's, "like throwing an ax thru it's leg" LOL:wink:

Don't blame muzzy for my ability.........LOL.LOL:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This is the Canadian trying to sneak a Buck..Good Idea Eh!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice Mark! That is kinda similar to mine the first year. 2arrow1 was with me and there was a real nice buck so I asked 2arrow to give me a range....90 yds, I said that's to far it has to be within 80. I then ask him to range the doe...he says 80 yds. I say 80 yds even? He says yep! I let er fly and hit just below the heart busting the front leg and deflecting down off the brisket into a foot. We both thought I heart shot it....from 80 yds it's tough to tell. It runs off and through the binos I could tell I broke it's leg off. I then went to move my truck and that is when I got it stuck:doh:. Shortly after a few other guys from camp came by and the chase was on. I think we chased that thing around for a 2 hrs with at least one other person getting a shot off within 50 yds and missing. Finally everyone else had to leave so once she was bedded I went back to camp to see them off. Went back a few hrs later and she was still in the same spot. I get close enough to see that SHE was actually a HE.....I was good though, had both my buck and a doe tag so that didn't really matter. Ended up getting 5 shots off at a hobbling antelope about 50-60 yds away. One of them connected breaking the offside back leg. Once I shot my last arrow the buck went up over the hill and bedded down. 

I took off everything I didn't need...pack, binos, rangefinder, bow, etc. Grabbed my knife and took off running as fast as I could. Just as I was about to get to him he hobbled up to his feet and took a few steps as I jumped on his back...with one swift motion stabbing him in the lungs and rolling off so as not to get gored. He went right down and took his last breaths.

It wasn't as I planned it by any means....but I got him! This might be the first time I told the entire story.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

long shots seem to be a trend on these chasing the wounded one stories........


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> long shots seem to be a trend on these chasing the wounded one stories........


yes it does....out west. I've got a bunch of stories at under 15 yds that didn't go as planned as well. 

I think even with my long range antelope hunting.....my average bow kill is still well under 15 yds.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> This is the Canadian trying to sneak a Buck..Good Idea Eh!!!


Maybe I oughta get on the other side of this cow decoy "A".

He got'r done then headed home. I did learn I could shoot my Steelheads through the blind mesh.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

You seem to be better with a knife than a bow Kory, first time I've heard the whole story.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Heck Kory, that is even better than my story. 
I can't wait to do it again.

Kory, i tried to pm you but it won't let me. I need to ask you something.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Heck Kory, that is even better than my story.
> I can't wait to do it again.
> 
> Kory, i tried to pm you but it won't let me. I need to ask you something.


pming you my number and email


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

well Mike should be home today with all licenses filled......he shot his last doe on weds. and headed home......sounded like Waterboy had a great time....nice to see some of the new bowhunters have a good hunt!:thumbs_up


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> well Mike should be home today with all licenses filled......he shot his last doe on weds. and headed home......sounded like Waterboy had a great time....*nice to see some of the new bowhunters have a good hunt!*:thumbs_up


I've enjoyed reading their stories - but I have to admit, it's KILLING me, too!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm still getting my butt kicked by Colorado antelope. Saw 2 really nice bucks last night on private land and a ton of does and fawns that can't be shot yet within shootable distance


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

just keep belly crawling misfit and you will get him.:wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

as big as my belly is it would be like a kid walking at them...lol


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Talked to Mike this morning on the phone. He was telling me he had a flat tire near Gary,IN last night, not a good place to get a flat.He got it fixed this morning and started heading East again.

I just wanna say again. I enjoyed sharing camp with ya'll and hope we get a chance to do it again soon.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> This is the Canadian trying to sneak a Buck..Good Idea Eh!!!


Some people should not have cameras John...what happens in antelope camp stays in antelope camp! That kind of looks like the time Mark and I went out and I had the decoy and misplaced the antelope...came over the hill looking for him and he was behind us ...ROGLAO...he left shortly after he quit laughing


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> Misses Lost Arrows Kills
> Rutnstrut 5 1 2
> Manboy 3 0 1
> Misfit 2 0 0
> ...



Thanks for the Pics guys and Glad you all had a great time !!!

Definitely have to be there next year with you guys!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

so who won what from bowarmory?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> so who won what from bowarmory?


the ruff score's will be posted tonight....waiting for the MIke and MIke group to get home......:thumbs_up


wow it is going to be a close race between 1,2,3 places......the ole canadian might just sqeak into a prize ......eh!:thumbs_up


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Doesn't he get a prize for bringing beer?


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Do I get a surprise?:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*prizes......*

o.k. guys ruff scores here......smallest to biggest!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:

ahunter55.......2".......doe.......
misfit...............0.............

goose.............0............

manboy.........2"............doe...........lol

HUNT............0.........................lol.........u gotta shoot Dave......

Dan...........57 2/8..........:thumbs_up

Popeye..........61 1/8..........:thumbs_up

Mike waters...........61 3/8...........:thumbs_up

Joe...................63 2/8...........:thumbs_up

Chris..............63 3/8.......................:thumbs_up

Kia........not bad for a Jersey guy.........64 2/8......:darkbeer: 3rd place!!!

Ray .................canadian eh!!!!!.......64 4/8.........:cocktail: 2nd place!!!

Mike "shoot'um in their bed" Gates.....68 2/8....P&Y....:thumbs_up...1st.place



GReat time guys and some nice goats!!!!!i will get the prizes sent out monday morning!!!!!!!!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mike, you da man.:darkbeer:

You even shot him on the first day and no one could catch you.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Gates, he just made it home. 

I congradulated him for winning every damn contest from last week. He told me he would be resting up this afternoon and will check in tomorrow morning.

Lets give Mike a hand for shooting his first P&Y antalope :clap: , way ta get it done buddy.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

manboy said:


> o.k. guys ruff scores here......smallest to biggest!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:
> 
> ahunter55.......2".......doe.......
> misfit...............0.............
> ...


Where is Escrow's buck? I know it was a smaller buck but he had to be in there somewhere.

And for me, once again, less than an inch away from fame and fortune.. Congratulations to all the winners.

Chris


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

nexus said:


> Where is Escrow's buck? I know it was a smaller buck but he had to be in there somewhere.
> 
> And for me, once again, less than an inch away from fame and fortune.. Congratulations to all the winners.
> 
> Chris


being i had no room in the freezer i dropped his off at the tanners and same with the whitetail that misfit brought me for euromount.....you'll recieve the euro in a couple weeks....:thumbs_up


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

manboy said:


> being i had no room in the freezer i dropped his off at the tanners and same with the whitetail that misfit brought me for euromount.....you'll recieve the euro in a couple weeks....:thumbs_up


No problems :thumbs_up.. would hate to give Damon an inferiority complex (again).


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nexus-an INCh is a LOOONNGGG way from fame & fortune-just ask any mans girlfriend or wife.....Nexus-if it wasn't for those cameras we wouldn't have documentatiion of this great event. You'll all be glad once I get it done...

I hope Mike recoups quick-My knee is real bad (still). We ALL owe a lot to Mike & Ronnie for everything they did. Brad too for the guys he helped out & took away from his hunting though he did great, unique trophy.

I have pics of everyones kills except Mike(NY) & Mike (Waterboy) & Illbucknuts Buck. I think I have everyone elses.
I hope Mike will send those when he has time. That mans Butt has to be dragin. 

Thank you Mike, Ronnie & Brad...Your all at the top of this ol mans "good people" list...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

well I am home guys, 3 days driving , still need to unpack , and latter I take a look at my photos. Glad everone had a good time. had a flat in the big city.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> well I am home guys, 3 days driving , still need to unpack , and latter I take a look at my photos. Glad everone had a good time. had a flat in the big city.


Hell........I'm still not totally unpacked.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just got back from qualifying for a inner city antlerless Bowhunt. 5 arrows in a 9" circle at 20 yds. No misses allowed. Plus a few other hoops to jump thru. IF I take 3 Antlerless by Nov. 1st I will get a coveted BUCK tag for this area & it does not count on your state tag. There are some giants running the edges of this 25,000 population town. This is a pic of a couple little ones in my back yard last year cleaning out my birdfeeders. My yard is legal hunting for me..


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

well boys ended up with three goats
25yard buck in the bed
53 Yard Doe
93 Yard Doe


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice job Mike! Any 20 yd misses like last year:wink:. Hey, where is your "picture hat"???


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Nice job Mike! Any 20 yd misses like last year:wink:. Hey, where is your "picture hat"???



No hat this year. LOL has some misses but none at 20 but did miss one at 28 yards over shot it for 42 yards


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE Joe was away from the wife to long


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice pics Mike! It was great meeting and spending time in camp with you and Waterboy. Thanks for all you did organizing the hunt, we had a great time! Congrats on first place!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great pics Mike-I have them saved for video already...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I thought what happens in Speedgoat camp stays in Speedgoat camp, I guess I was wrong.

BTW, you take some awsome pics Mike. You need to post the pics of the elk we seen.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Great pics Mike-I have them saved for video already...


I got some more I email you latter


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

your stories and pictures were making me crazy, so I had to let the air out of a mature blacktail doe this morning (our opening day) - made the 51 yard shot on the first deer that gave me an opportunity

ok, I feel a little better!
but, keep those pictures coming


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> your stories and pictures were making me crazy, so I had to let the air out of a mature blacktail doe this morning (our opening day) - made the 51 yard shot on the first deer that gave me an opportunity
> 
> ok, I feel a little better!
> but, keep those pictures coming


congrats Dick!! Now where's the pic?:angry:


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Those photos are great. Did that bedded buck get killed by the hunter in the photo?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> congrats Dick!! Now where's the pic?:angry:


here's a pic


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Nice pics Mike! It was great meeting and spending time in camp with you and Waterboy. Thanks for all you did organizing the hunt, we had a great time! Congrats on first place!


Great meeting you guys also, sorry we dint get a chance to hunt together



Cthuntfish said:


> Those photos are great. Did that bedded buck get killed by the hunter in the photo?


The buck was on the move and lived for another day.:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

orduckhunter said:


> here's a pic


 NICE JOB:thumbs_up


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> here's a pic


Nice dude!:thumbs_up


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> here's a pic


Congrats Dick! I have to wait several more week before I can shoot anything.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

yo da man Mike...congrats on a great goat and a big thanks for getting this organized and saving me a spot. 93 yards...heck I can't even see that far.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mike-I have all pics of guys animals except your Buck. If you post them on the thread I can get them. I have one of Waterboys Doe at camp but none in the field if anyone has one. I have NONE of Manboys Antelope so if ANYONE has a pic of him, please post it.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Mike-I have all pics of guys animals except your Buck. If you post them on the thread I can get them. I have one of Waterboys Doe at camp but none in the field if anyone has one. I have NONE of Manboys Antelope so if ANYONE has a pic of him, please post it.


 sent you a pm


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Manboy is looking to trade a elk hunt for a bear hunt for 2. Wish I had bear hunting. I think I seen more elk antelope hunting than I did elk hunting last year.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

A few more


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Seeing those Elk was awsome Mike. 

No bear here in IL either.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

We've got bear in Jersey :wink:.


----------



## INbowdude (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey John, that picture looks oddy familiar!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

yea, I can steal em too. I needed to rib the Canadian since he did have a Cow decoy. Worked last year but this year seems the Antelope wanted nothing to do with any kind of decoy.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

we've got bear here - but the only ways to hunt them are 1) spot and stalk, and 2) calling
baiting and dogs were "outlawed" back in the early 90's
but, as a result, there are more bears than ever here - my best day we saw 14


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

well I got bear in the back yard,But I think manboy is looking for a spot that has bear like he has antelope.LOL

here is one I got on the cam this spring. a few nights latter he was in my garbage.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

I like that your bears come with a set of earrings and a necklace. Something to give the wife when I return home from a long hunt. (Luckily she never reads AT).


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

He needs to check out with some Mn. Boys. They have great Bear Hunting IF you can get drawn & they do have some places with unlimited tags. It's fall only though.
Boundary Waters is excellent. This is my 6'4" 18 12/16" one I took baiting on my own.
DIY hunt. I was 30 years younger.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice bear


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Waterboys Doe at camp.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice bear. 30 years younger you say


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Not a good pic but my 19" full mount overlooking my living room. Quebec-got this one on film...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, 30 years ago when you only needed a small game lic. as they were considered pests.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice bears John. If it wasn't for the "non residents must be guided rule" I'd have you guys up here in a heart beat.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I could come up & film you shootin one-Don't need a guide for that do I??


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

OMG....whats that bear doing to that snowman?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

well started making some antelope pepper sticks today, hey Joe sent you a pm on those pork burgers,need to know how to make them.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

We've been eating pork burgers like they're going out of style. Wife just takes a little pork rub and mixes it in with the burger. Turns out awesome every time!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> well started making some antelope pepper sticks today, hey Joe sent you a pm on those pork burgers,need to know how to make them.


We use a season called "GREEK" in the pork burgers and is is excellent. I just need to find out how much to use per lbs of burger. You might even have trouble finding it Mike, if thats the case I'll send it your way.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh so true


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

boswhia said:


> Nice bears John. If it wasn't for the "non residents must be guided rule" I'd have you guys up here in a heart beat.


We can hire you as "our" guide.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Popeye-WE ALL know you need a guide, no matter where your at. Your just that kinda guy. Lots of fun for sure & you make any camp a joy...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

For all 2010 AT 3rd Antelope season hunters. IF you have any still photos OR video you want included in the DVD I will be producing for everyone PLEASE send it to me (copy is fine or burned DVD). PM & I will send you my addy. I have everyones photos of their kills & as several of you know, extra video during the hunt. I did nearly 20 years of editing/producing video so this will be something to keep & share with your family. There will be titles, Music, captions, Narration & more. This will be for those only who attended this hunt & there is absolutly no cost to anyone. PM me your home mailing addy to receive. I'm guess at least 4-5 weeks b/4 I have a finished copy since my editor crashed & is in repair as we speak.. The label will have photos of some of the hunters & what it is & will be in a case. thanks to everyone for all the help while I was on this hunt. Special thanks to Mike (NYHillbilly) & Ronnie (Manboy) & John (Misfitmedic) for helping me more than required. I would like to thank Cody & Zach, the 2 Boys in camp that seemed to always find time to ask if I needed any help or assistance around camp. These 2 are excellent examples of what our youth of today should be.
Oh, & Popeye, thanks for those good old holsome laughs.

I hope everyone has a great fall Deer Season.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Tooooooddd.........Dont make me call your mom.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Tooooooddd.........Dont make me call your mom.


heck Joe....i would just call Guy insteads sounds like you would get right to him!!!lol....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Tooooooddd.........Dont make me call your mom.


I just blew soda all over my keyboard. LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

maybe we should be putting together a spring bear hunt!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ILLbucknut said:


> Tooooooddd.........Dont make me call your mom.


Oh Joe, that is way too funny:behindsof


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> maybe we should be putting together a spring bear hunt!


Tell me more........


Yah Ronnie, those sponsored pro staffers just dont have time for us normal everyday outdoosman.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> maybe we should be putting together a spring bear hunt!


I'll probably be going to Quebec again next year. Might check out New Brunswick too.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

manboy said:


> heck Joe....i would just call Guy insteads sounds like you would get right to him!!!lol....


You're killin' me Ronnie!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

home from elk'n kill a cow,had a great time fund elk first day but rain sleet and crappy weather first 3 days.thankful i stuck with working out since jan.chris never needed radio he could hear my popcorn knees to locate me.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> home from elk'n kill a cow,had a great time fund elk first day but rain sleet and crappy weather first 3 days.thankful i stuck with working out since jan.chris never needed radio he could hear my popcorn knees to locate me.


Congrats! Where's the pics? Chris have any luck?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats on the Elk. Cows taste better than Bulls anyway. I sure wish I had some in my freezer.
Give us the details-shot, how far-you know, things hunters enjoy & a photo..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

MISFITMEDIC-my good Buddy. How's the Goat chasin goin in CO.?????


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*tuff*

spot n stalk to 20 yds of a 5x5 rag horn and the cow walked up 30 yds broadside.bad move about 1 mil sec decision, 30 pin and arrow away down in 40 yds.first three day miserable rainy 20' at night winds 30 mph.we split her 50/50 and called it good.5days above 9500 and unknown miles was enough so ended on a good note.:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

That is one nice Cow. Congratulations again.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Brian and Chris....Way to go. That is going to taste good. I don't think I would want to chase that Chris character up and down mountains...but he probably comes in real handy packing that thing out. My elk hunt has been postponed until Oct....work gets in the way of real life sometimes.

Heh misfit...how are the colorado goats treating you..


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice cow . Great job


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats on the cow, some good eating for sure.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

nice job Brian!!!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Even 1/2 of that cow is alot of meat.

Congats dude!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

sweet now you got the fever their is no know cure 


I smell ELK it will be 1 year tues since my bull and I am still eating on him


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

had a lion with pepper jack inside wrapped in bacon on the grill,man thats good.
that will not be the last one for me learned a ton this trip next yr will be less questioning of ourselves(on what to do).can say for otc area we saw some good 300"+bulls just didn't try for them.:tongue:


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

congrats on your cow


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sunday after church I hung 2 stands at a 3 way intersection in a valley between 2 Corn fields (Natural funnel). I have 3 others already placed. Also got buried with Daughters 4 wheeler in mud hole & they had to come pull me out with 4WD Jeep. I looked like Rambo coming out of the mud wall if anyone remembers. Anyway, it's getting close & looks like Corn will be out early. That makes a HUGE difference in our hunting areas..Good Luck to all. I know some are still after Goats & Elk.
Manboy-you have those Elk pinpointed yet?? My editor crashed & was sent to Mfg. for repair. Goat DVD as soon as I get it back. I have addys for Nexus(he will get Escroes also) Popey, Hunt, Ilbucknut, Boswia, NYHillbilly (He gets Waterboys also) & Manboy. If you want a DVD PM your mailing addy.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

good job Brian - that's a nice looking cow
I'm currently in Tennessee, checking out my brand new grandson - so I haven't been checking this site lately


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> good job Brian - that's a nice looking cow
> I'm currently in Tennessee, checking out my brand new grandson - so I haven't been checking this site lately


Man do you get around lol. How do you find time to do what you do on Sunday?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cooked Antelope Brats tonight. Granddaughter was here doing homework on the computer with a friend so I invited them to eat with us. When they got done the friend of my G-daughter said "them were the best Brats I ever had".. My g-daughter said, it's probably something G-Pa killed-almost all the meat here he kills. She looked shocked & I said yes, It's a Antelope I just got a couple weeks ago. She said, well, no matter, it was the best. They are good-I had just a little "spice" put into them....


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

lol boy does that sound familiar.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Todd!......... I knew I should have taken the POS bow of yours before you left, I could have sold it and got maybe 1/2 my money back. I see you have been on the site a few times and you dodge my PMs and VMs. You also have my AC-DC converter, you could atleast send that back to me. Becuase of this turd, I will no longer trust another member on this site that I have not previously met.

I just wanna let you guys know that you need to watch out for this member if you ever have to deal with him (whitetail101). He cant be trusted any further than what you could throw him. Most of the guys that attended this hunt know what went on. I have basically wrote him off as far as getting my money back from him. The way he went about it is the reason I'm so damn POd. I dont think one word out of his mouth that whole week was the truth, except maybe his name.

Sorry for the rant guys...... just CYA if ya ever have to deal with him.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh my????


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

:behindsof:fencing:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Might be best handled in private message


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Might be best handled in private message



What fun would that be:wink:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Agree with NYHillbilly

I have everyones addys for the DVD. I've reviewed all my photos & Tapes & will have a pretty good finished momento for everyone. Just waiting for my editor to come back from repair shop....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

That would be nice if he would answer his PMs. After I noticed that he had been checking the forum a few times and just brushed me off, kinda hit me the wrong way for bit.

I'm done with it though and will never mention it again...I promise!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Joe-it's time to start thinkin about those big Ill. Whitetails. Wanna have a contest-me n U. Mines gonna be Bigger than yours....I got a Dollar sain it will be (Horns that is)


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Misfitmedic-where art thow??? Whats up with the Colorado Goats? Send me your mailing addy PM so I can send you a DVD when I get em done.

Oh, All you 3rd AT Antelope Bowhunters-I have a "surprise" for everyone. I think your gonna like it BUT it's a 
"secret" between Me, NYHillbilly & Manboy.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Joe-it's time to start thinkin about those big Ill. Whitetails. Wanna have a contest-me n U. Mines gonna be Bigger than yours....I got a Dollar sain it will be (Horns that is)


It's on old man!

I've never stop thinking about our big bucks, I just get interupted once in awhile thats all.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Gone give these Texas goats a try October 1st.:smile:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Gone give these Texas goats a try October 1st.:smile:


Good luck Mark!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Go get em POPEYE.. Oh, these kids (Joe) will never learn. I'm gonna win me a Dollar for sure....Old Man, ouch...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Gone give these Texas goats a try October 1st.:smile:


Heck you a pro now.:thumbs_up 


GOOG LUCK :cheers:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mike-you close to your destination? Good Luck & hope you & Ms. have a good time too.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Mike-you close to your destination? Good Luck & hope you & Ms. have a good time too.


Yes In Denver ,headed to the mountains today. looking forward to it.stayed in des moines the other Night.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hope you have a great time. I have a daughter just outside DesMoines (3 1/4 hr. from my home).


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hope yu enjoy yourselves ole buddy.:59:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

OKAY GUYS, I can't keep it quiet any longer. I submitted a story about our past Antelope Bowhunt to National Bowhunter Magazine (Doug Walker editor) a couple weeks ago & I received "CONFIRMATION" that it WILL be published.
I have NO IDEA what issue, next or later??? I submitted 21 photos with the article of everyones Antelope, camp ect. but have no idea "which" photos will be in the article (their choice). If anyone wants a copy I suggest they contact after publication.
Walker Publications
National Bowhunter Magazine, P.O. Box 511, Squaw Valley, Ca. 93675 Ph#800-278-7728
AFTER it is published.

I do get this magazine so will POST when I get an issue with the article..
Hope everyone has a great fall season & good luck. I have 2 weeks of antlerless hunting b/4 Oct. 1st regular opener. I'll be taking the recurve for them...


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> OKAY GUYS, I can't keep it quiet any longer. I submitted a story about our past Antelope Bowhunt to National Bowhunter Magazine (Doug Walker editor) a couple weeks ago & I received "CONFIRMATION" that it WILL be published.
> I have NO IDEA what issue, next or later??? I submitted 21 photos with the article of everyones Antelope, camp ect. but have no idea "which" photos will be in the article (their choice). If anyone wants a copy I suggest they contact after publication.
> Walker Publications
> National Bowhunter Magazine, P.O. Box 511, Squaw Valley, Ca. 93675 Ph#800-278-7728
> ...


John, that is awesome. I still cannot believe how much fun that hunt was for this first time antelope hunter. I told a friend the other day, I am offically a certified-antelope junky follow that trip. Look forward to your article and the DVD.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

That's awesome John, can't wait to read it and see the dvd, thanks and Zack says hello.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tell Zach I said hello back. Your raising a fine boy. He & Cody always managed to ask if I needed any help at camp.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats on the publication conformation John, cant wait to read your story.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

CONGRATS ON THE PUBLICATION JOHN. I can't wait to read it. Hope you changed the names to protect us innocent ones. LOL

Good luck on the deer with the recurve.:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. Joe, it's not my story but it's our story...
I'll be hunting this weekend in a special antlerless bowhunt. Went out yesterday checking that area & the skeeters were vicious & aggressive-not fun...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

You let cat out of the bag before I got a chance to tell ronnie. LOL

I guess easton's will have to find another story. LOL

cant wait to read it John.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

well guys if it wasn't hard enough to get a license in 2010 now the whole hunting world will know about this great time we had.......maybe i should go ahead and get a guide liicense and start charging $2000.00 a person.......


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> well guys if it wasn't hard enough to get a license in 2010 now the whole hunting world will know about this great time we had.......maybe i should go ahead and get a guide liicense and start charging $2000.00 a person.......


If I ever had to pay a guide to hunt antalope, you would be well worth the $2000...........but then I could'nt afford to have you mount my goat.LOL

PM sent to ya Ronnie


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

NO TOWNS,UNITs OR last names were used (except mine). State your from, Internet handles & 1st name only, just to protect the INNOCENT...Manboy, your sellin yourself cheap for all ya do....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Hope ya stick a big ole slickhead for the freezer.................I'm still gonna win your dollar:tongue:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey popeye Took this picture today and it made me think of you.............. seems this guy is getting a little tail.......... Looks like rut is in full swing.:thumbs_up


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

NICE!!!! Mike you are something else.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

LOOK!.............. he wants a piggie back ride.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

I've seen it all now, elk porn, lol.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

see thats why colorado only has small bulls.....this guy isn't even big enough to get up on the ole girl.......nice pic Mike.....


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mike, that aint nice, funny, just not nice. LOL


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Just placed an order yesterday with Bow Armory using the gift certificates they provided as part of the antelope hunt sponsorship and got my order today before noon. Come to find out, Bow Armory is shipping products from San Clemente, CA just 13 miles from the house. I guess I have a new source for the mail order products.

Thanks again to Bow Armory for the sponsorship of the hunt and great service.

P.S. - As a new client I also received a free Bow Armory calendar.. absolutely worth the price of admission :wink:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

HI guys. Still chasing elk and bears here on the other side of the state. Fell yesterday and messed my shoulder up pretty bad and can't draw my bow right now, so I'm letting the trail cam do some hunting for me for a few days. I have a bear and 5x5 bull coming in to a small wallow....at night...lol Struck out in CO antelope, but only had a few days to give it a go before elk started. Hope everyone is having a good time and killing stuff

John


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

so is there gonne be a #4 or was this the last of them?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

No matter if there is or not, I would like to share a camp with any of them again, Antelope or otherwise. Popeye & NYHillbillly are characters for sure & Manboy is a work horse & just plain great person. Everyone was great & one of if not best camp I have ever shared with a group of Bowhunters.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> No matter if there is or not, I would like to share a camp with any of them again, Antelope or otherwise. Popeye & NYHillbillly are characters for sure & Manboy is a work horse & just plain great person. Everyone was great & one of if not best camp I have ever shared with a group of Bowhunters.


Yeah....these hunts are usually a good time. I've been fortunate to share camp with probably 100 different guys over the past 5 or so years and with a rare exception I'd gladly have any of them over to my place to hunt. Hunted with Mike and Mark a couple times each myself....always great company!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Thought I share a few photos from rocky moutain national park in colorado


Hey manboy what would this mulley score?:thumbs_up


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice pics:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great pics Mike. Those park animals always make ya drool.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

that pics looks like brad on a sat night.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow Mike, those are some great pics. Wish I was there. Hope you and Mrs. enjoy yourselves.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just think-a month ago we were....There...


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Sure would be nice to be back ......THERE.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

What a fun trip with a bunch of good guys.:cheers:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Can't leave these guys out. I have to much time on my hands.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> that pics looks like brad on a sat night.


Now thats funny !!!!!!!!!LOL
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

2arrow1 said:


> that pics looks like brad on a sat night.


Which one is Brad in the picture?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Boswhia-That is just plain WRONG!!!!!


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> Boswhia-That is just plain WRONG!!!!!


I'm sorry....those elk in that picture don't deserve to be compared to Brad...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well guys-I spent the better part of the day loading video into my editor that took me umteen hours to rewire to all my editing "things" yesterday. It will be several more hours editing (making a half way interesting story) & laying the sound track/narration ect... I must say, I did have some chuckles watching the raw footage. As always, I wish I had shot MORE video.
Just the still photos tell a story. Anyway, it's "in production" & I'm guessing 2-3 weeks for final.
I have 1 final request. PM me your Bows name (Darton, Hoyt whatever), poundage, Broadhead & distance you made your shot or shots on your Goats. If you don't want to, thats fine also...have a good day. My "special" antlerless is open but regular season is 12 days off. Mike, you hunting yet????


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Well guys-I spent the better part of the day loading video into my editor that took me umteen hours to rewire to all my editing "things" yesterday. It will be several more hours editing (making a half way interesting story) & laying the sound track/narration ect... I must say, I did have some chuckles watching the raw footage. As always, I wish I had shot MORE video.
> Just the still photos tell a story. Anyway, it's "in production" & I'm guessing 2-3 weeks for final.
> I have 1 final request. PM me your Bows name (Darton, Hoyt whatever), poundage, Broadhead & distance you made your shot or shots on your Goats. If you don't want to, thats fine also...have a good day. My "special" antlerless is open but regular season is 12 days off. Mike, you hunting yet????


 Not hunting yet but will be soon, I thought of you tonight when we were up to the casinos in Blackhawk. They had a great buffet up there for $4.99 - all the crab legs and shrimp you could eat. You name it they had it on there, as good as the ones in Vegas. Can't wait to see the DVD. Here's my info:
Hoyt AlphaMax 35
68 pounds
Cabela's Copperhead Broadheads
Buck was 24 yards
Doe at 93 yards and a Doe at 50-something yards


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Here ya go John

Bowtech Admiral
65lbs
125gr Spitfires
1st doe - 30yrds
Buck - 53yrds
2nd doe - 81yrds


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mike- I was in a Casino that same night (Quad Cities). We had free coupon for surf & turf & it was great. Of course I left $100 in the slots after supper. Kill anythig yet? Manboy doing any good on Elk?
Did a bunch of special effects yesterday-about 5 hours on the DVD. Still lots of stuff to do-sound ect...It's comiong along.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

John...how close are you to quad cities? My inlaws are in MOline...I go up there all the time.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Skeptic-I'm in Clinton-less than 45 min from Quad Cities. My home town is Rock Falls, Il. (30 min away) I'm a little over an hour from Peoria, 3 from Springfield. I moved to Iowa about 14 years ago. I used to shoot tournaments Springfield, Peoria, Streater, Princeton, Moline, Rockford all the time back when I shot as a pro/open. that ended for me around 80-82.

The video is rendering which with all the things I did will take 3-5 hours. I just wait. it's 1 hour long & i'll start burning them tomorrow. I'll try & get them in the mail by next Mon. or Tues..hope it's not boring for everyone...

I just got my copy of National Bowhunter Mag. so the article will be later. It's a every 2 month issue.

I have addys for Hunt, Popeye, Manboy (he gets Huntinmulies too), NYhillbilly (he gets Waterboys too), Illbucknut, Nexus (he get Escros too),Boswia,NJrutnstrut, Goose, Skeptic. i will see that BOWARMORY also gets one...

I have to do a label layout now. It took about 18 hours from start to finish but I love doin the editing & stuff.. I'm sure there will be a couple laughs....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well dang, I'll give you a call next time I'm at the inlaws! I'm always looking for an excuse to leave!:tongue:....I'll buy ya coffee.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Skeptic-thats a deal. I'll just bring mama & we maybe can go eat someplace if thats ok..

Hey Ground blind hunters. Killzone has Hub Ground Blinds reg. $245 for $99 delivered. Turret XL ground zero 72x72 square & 68" high.
I just ordered me one for next years hunt...

DVDs will be in the mail next week. Almost done burnin.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mailing these today
2-NYHillbilly (gets Waterboys ) 2- NJrutnstrut (gets Goose) 2-Nexus (gets Escro) 2-Manboy (gets Huntenmulies)
1-Boswhia 1-Illbucknut 1-popeye (11 total)

Hunt, Misfitmedic, Skeptic & Bowarmory finish burning today (4 to go). These copy real time & the DVD is 54 min...

No DVD Labels fellas-my label program crashed & since i'll be changing in a couple months no reason to fix. Sorry.

Most have photos also I've included that I have left over from printing. If you got 2 DVDs need to see whos pics are whos..

first few min. is ME (my 15 min of fame) talkin (7-8 min) then the rest is everyone else. If anyone has a problem viewing just let me know & I'll make you another. Sometimes different machines won't let various DVDs play. I rendered all so should not have this problem.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> Skeptic-I'm in Clinton-less than 45 min from Quad Cities. My home town is Rock Falls, Il. (30 min away) I'm a little over an hour from Peoria, 3 from Springfield. I moved to Iowa about 14 years ago. I used to shoot tournaments Springfield, Peoria, Streater, Princeton, Moline, Rockford all the time back when I shot as a pro/open. that ended for me around 80-82.
> 
> 
> > You used to shoot in Streator! I was born and raised there and live just a bit south of there now. Did you shoot out at Sandy Ford Sportsmans Club? (Sorry for the hijack)


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks John, I can't wait.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

John, the second one you're sending me is going to Dan. Goose is on his own, I'm about 5 hours from him. Thanks you for doing this, it's going to be a great memory of the trip. I know I'll never forget it!




ahunter55 said:


> Mailing these today
> 2-NYHillbilly (gets Waterboys ) 2- NJrutnstrut (gets Goose) 2-Nexus (gets Escro) 2-Manboy (gets Huntenmulies)
> 1-Boswhia 1-Illbucknut 1-popeye (11 total)
> 
> ...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

hunt1up. I think that was the place. My Archery/Bowhunting friends there were Ron & Pam Phalsgraf & Larry & Grace Arbise. long time ago-mid 60s (65-66-67-68 maybe) when I started my 1st Archery shop & out of a 5 year hitch in Navy/Marines.

DVD
Hunts went out also. NJrutnstrut-sorry, I thought you & Goose lived close. Well, your getting his pics & DVD as it's already gone.
Popeye-Oh, your a STAR in this one for sure...You've got your own 15 min of fame along with your partner in crime from NY... Heck, Zach & Cody have 20 min of fame & of course the 2 HALF NAKED guys get a special spot along with the entertainer we had. I just hope everyone enjoys & I picked out the sound tracks just "special' for this goup....
It's G- rated, so everyone can watch...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Just 5 days and I'll be heading out west. Looking forward to Calzones at the Pizza Barn with old friends. On a side note, its strange how you can make a trip to a Cabelas and run into a guy(2arrow1) that you shared one of these AT hunts with.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> Just 5 days and I'll be heading out west. Looking forward to Calzones at the Pizza Barn with old friends. On a side note, its strange how you can make a trip to a Cabelas and run into a guy(2arrow1) that you shared one of these AT hunts with.


Lucky dog, wish I was heading back out. You going after a goat with the rifle?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Lucky dog, wish I was heading back out. You going after a goat with the rifle?


That's the plan. I'll be in a different unit though.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Good luck to ya Kory, have a great hunt.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Good luck Kory, watch out for those snakes, lol.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Skeptic-Good Luck on your hunt. Last of the DVDs in the mail today.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wish ya all the luck Kory. Hope you get a bigun. (bigun...texas for big one) lol


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

good luck Kory


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

kory good luck hope they found the cooler,no boots for me but they made it right real right.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Let me know if any problems with DVD.
ttt


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

good luck Kory - I wish I was going, too!
but, I'm still planning to contact you when I get to IL in early Dec


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> kory good luck hope they found the cooler,no boots for me but they made it right real right.


No never found it....saved me money though that way. There was 3 items we were looking for that their 'computer' said were in stock and no one could find. I'm not real impressed with that store.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I got my DVD last night!!!!!!

John you did a super job. I enjoyed watching a reliving the hunt, It is very funny.

THANKS John, it was great.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

popeye77 said:


> I got my DVD last night!!!!!!
> 
> John you did a super job. I enjoyed watching a reliving the hunt, It is very funny.
> 
> THANKS John, it was great.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



Yes, thank you John for all the work on documenting the hunt and camp. However, Popeye, I am still trying to get that image of the "Big Kiss" out of my mind. HORRIBLE!!!!!

Take care,
Chris


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Chris----the big kiss never happened. lol-lol John is a:wink:trouble maker.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

popeye77 said:


> Hey Chris----the big kiss never happened. lol-lol John is a:wink:trouble maker.


Ya ya, sure it didn't, we believe you.

Got the pics and DVDs John, really enjoyed it. One question, is it supposed to be black and white or do I need to adjust some settings somewhere? Zack says thanks too, he couldn't wait to show his mom and sister. My wife thought the worst about Popeye gettin some tail until she heard it was a coyote tail, lol!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

If it was B&W it was when my machine malfunctiioned & I only do a spot check so didn't catch it.. I'll burn another & get it off to you. Popeye, I have never EVER started falsehoods...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Like I said-any problems let me know. I had just gotten my Editor back from the mfg. repair when I started burning them & these things are a little more complicated than a computer until you tweek all the adjustments.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

My wife thought the worst about Popeye gettin some tail until she heard it was a coyote tail, lol!


LOL, Soon as I got home, I told my wife the story. I din't want her to her it on the DVD and then try and explain it.

Tell your wife me and mine are very happy and I never stray. Besides, I'm too old. LOL:angel:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

You know-they say a GOOD BOWHUNTER "ALWAYs" has an excuse. What about the camp tramps??????
I'm set for deer season-opens Friday but won't get out until maybe Wed...
Anyone else hitting the Deer???


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm watching it right now....thanks for including me John! Them 'camp tramps' sure are ugly though!ukey:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

The one in the RED outfit was in Vegas a couple years back & placed 2nd in a Treasure Island Contest. Everyone said "she" shouda got 1st....
When you leavin for out West??


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Got the DVD and pics today. Thanks, John!! I'll start going after deer with the bow probably Saturday...I have a couple of seperate seasons with archery here so hopefully I can finally put something down


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> The one in the RED outfit was in Vegas a couple years back & placed 2nd in a Treasure Island Contest. Everyone said "she" shouda got 1st....
> When you leavin for out West??


About 11 AM tomorrow....should get there by daylight Saturday morning.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

anyone wanna meet up the end of next week to try our luck with rifle?


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

got my first archery elk


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Dave, congratulations. :darkbeer:
Once you have all the meat taken care of, we need to hear the story. 

Take care!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Fantastic Dave. I hope to get one some day. CONGRATS!!!!


I think NYHILLBLLLY took a muley this past week.

Still trying to get my goat.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Dave, congratulations, nice job


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

good work dave! way to go, cant wait to hear the story!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Way to go Dave. We all want to hear the story. It's nice seeing guys you've met & gotten to know tag something.
Good Luck Popeye on that Goat. Everyone else, good luck this season. I drew a blank my 1st day out (today) Deer hunting @ home...


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats on the elk! Can't wait till I get my first.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice elk Dave, congrats man.

Did you get a muley Mike?

I ended up shooting a doe for the freezer Sat. afternoon. 

I found the DVD pretty amusing too, I must have missed the camp tramps.

I heard you got a little tongue Mark..........NO?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Shoot all the Does ya want Joey-just keep those Bucks "little"..I want your Dollar. Joey, I'm a little short on funds, could ya spare a dime????. Camp tramps-yea, you missed alot... 
Talked to Mike on the phone today & he sure had a good time...


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ILLbucknut said:


> Nice elk Dave, congrats man.
> 
> Did you get a muley Mike?
> 
> ...





NO i DIDN'T. NOT EVEN A KISS. LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

He did get some tail !!!!!!! I know because I watched LOL


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

That was a pic I did not have for the video. Ronnie, Mike told me he got you straight on the package..Glad it worked out...
I see some guy busted a BIG ONE already in Ia...
I got me a new (used) Darton for Goats next year. I just gotta paint it up...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ray-did you get your DVD? I filled out custom papers when I sent it. been deer hunting twice at home-blank both times...


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Mike
I recieved a package in the mail today from NY.

It is a picture of "my tail", it is going up in my office. All my employees love it and I have got heck.

Thanks a ton buddy.

I'm going after my goat this wekend.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Hey Mike
> I recieved a package in the mail today from NY.
> 
> It is a picture of "my tail", it is going up in my office. All my employees love it and I have got heck.
> ...


Thought you might like that. I been putting in stands for deer. not much sign yet. But should be good in a few weeks.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Popeye-the camp tramp misses you....


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh my!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm almost back home. Had an awesome trip. Can't thank Brad and Ronnie enough! Brother and I each took a buck and 3 doe antelope. Brother also took a muley doe. Them muleys were tough! I got a few bonus finds that were pretty awesome, a 4 pt muley shed, a 6 pt 350 class elk shed......and to no ones surprise I darn near stepped on a frikken rattlesnake in October!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hunt, congrats man!!"


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Did you get a picture of the snake? I've found sheds before in the prairie with Brad. Some years it seems like there everywhere and some years you don't find hardly any. Congrats


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Whats it with you and rattlesnakes Kory?

It would be tough to go back if I had your luck with snakes thats for sure.

BTW.... Congrats to you and your brother on the nice animals.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Got a picture of him before he catapulted at me: eek:


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

cool!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Kory when I seen this guy . I was alone. LOL first one I seen with out you. also ronnie killed another one for you mount.:thumbs_up


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the dvd John...My son and I laughed at some of those parts with the voices...popeye, in the blind snoring and the gas turned on in the camper. Sure brought back some good memories.,,eh. Congrats on the animals Cory...whats with you and the rattlesnakes buddy? Probably the only guy I know that could shovel snow off his driveway and probably find a rattler. Bought a new alpha burner...Shot 3 - 3 arrow groups at 60 yards and decided to wring it out and shot a couple of groups at 100 yards that measured 6 -8 inches. Impressed me. Still waiting for cattle to get pulled from the pasture before we go set up for white tail but may try for mule deer this weekend. How are all you other guys doing...Mark have you got that antelope yet? How about you misfit....anything on the ground yet?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ray-glad you enjoyed. Have a good season. i'm just getting started. If another Goat hunt next year I'm planning on going. I won't have a time table next year & can stay as long as needed...take care..


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Youth season so hunting with my Emma the next 2 days, then my bowseason starts.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well guys, ive had it. 

im done with the archerytalk antelope hunt. you guys need to move it out of this area, or even state i think. just today, one of the archerytalkers that was here on the first 2 hunts sent some buddies up here gun hunting, gave em manboys phone number and told em to just road hunt. absolutely pathetic. between this, and the incessant road hunting during all these hunts im asking, please go somewhere else. hell some of you arent even hunting legally. 

that being said, i have made some friends doing this, and some of you i will of course have come hunt with me any time. but as for these group road hunts, that turn into telling your buddies to come out and do it, well ive had it.

i hope you all understand my anger, but that is in many/most cases not even legal. plus, what started as a group of buddies hunting is turning into "how many of my friends at home can i get to hunt there". enough.

please, look at south dakota, nebraska, heck north dakota when they restart seasons. tags are cheaper anyway. 

sorry for my rant, but im done. im sure ronnie will be on here to say his peace too. pathetic.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Boy does this sound familiar! Sorry to hear this Brad. I know how you feel.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Do some guys just not get it. This hurts not only the antelope hunt but all other hunts that others may have wanted to host. The guys that invited us down,found us a camping spot and prescouted the area for us...and this is how they get paid back...by sending a bunch of guys into their backyard to hunt. Ronnie and Brad deserve better then this! Before you do something like sending a bunch of guys into someone elses area think how you would feel if you were in their shoes. And before you start with the "it was only 1 or 2 guys " ...what if everyone who was ever blessed to hunt with Ronnie or Brad sent 1 or 2 guys down. And those 1 or 2 tell 2 of their friends...you get the picture. Pisses me off that people could be so inconsiderate. My only hope is that the Boy Scouts set up a jamboree under the offenders treestand. Sorry to hear that guys.


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

Sorry to here this fellas.

After my elk hunt in the South Western part of WY. I thought I would head up to see Ron & Mike at camp and pick up my tent and figured I would bring the rifle and see if I could fill my tag that was left over from the archery hunt back in Aug. Got to camp picked up the tent saw Rons camper and Mikes car. Next to them was another camp with a father and 3 sons/step sons set up from Wisc. seem to be nice fellas. Ron & Mike did not make it back to camp that night so the next morning I took my tent down and thought I would go sit the water hole that I was at the first few days of the bow hunt. his water hole is about a mile off the road. As I headed out I had ran into 6 other trucks running the same few miles of road that I was to be hunting off of. The game warden stopped and checked me and I told him I was going to try and fill my left over tags from the Aug. bow hunt. He told me I could just as well go home all the antelope had moved out and he said that the road will be like an interstate. I stoped at my spot walked to the top of the hill and thought I would just watch for awhile. I saw 1 antelope and 18 pick-ups in a 2 1/2 hr time period. At 10:00 I headed for home. 

Thanks fellas for a great Aug. bow hunt and camp. Sorry to here about the rest of the problems.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I agree Ray. Some people just ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> well guys, ive had it.
> 
> im done with the archerytalk antelope hunt. you guys need to move it out of this area, or even state i think. just today, one of the archerytalkers that was here on the first 2 hunts sent some buddies up here gun hunting, gave em manboys phone number and told em to just road hunt. absolutely pathetic. between this, and the incessant road hunting during all these hunts im asking, please go somewhere else. hell some of you arent even hunting legally.
> 
> ...


o.k to respond to this........Well the ATer that has sent these poor folks from the midwest to wyoming did call about 4-5 months ago....his first words were..............
"WELL IT IS PUBLIC LAND"..................
And i answered yes it is.....

I am as decent as it get i believe as most who have hunted with me will agree, so i didn't raise to much stink over them coming to wyoming and hunting, the sad part of it is we hunt one of the worst areas for numbers in the state. There are way better areas, so why not try one of them? As HUNT stated are goats have left, there was probly 1/2 as many even in the area this year as in the past to begin the season.......

THIS SEASON I HAVE HAD A GROUND BLIND STOLEN, MY BLIND SHOULDN'T HAVE EVEN BEEN SET-UP. As i let an ATer use mine becuase of another ATer not keeping his time line......

I had to "guide" some of the ATer's and use my days as not planned for me.......spend lots of time and money not planned.....as i posted in an early post......

Now here it is late rifle season and i get a call from a couple i don't even know, they can't find camp? and don't even have a map to the area, don't know the area boundry's and tell me ..... "we were told we need to just drive around and find one from the road".......we not now, you need to walk....not many goats around....


So in closing ..................i have made some great friends from doing the AT Antelope hunts.....Some lifelong friends.....And many other great guys and some very good hunters.......But with many things a few bad things happen and it ruins it for all.......with this years problems i won't be doing an AT antelope hunt in wyoming again........Some of you i will hunt with again others i won't......
I also understand why Brad is so mad.....he hunts the prairie...thats his life, for me not so much, He also has had another bad dealing with an ATer's friends over running his sweet spot and now there is very few chances of getting a good hunt in his spot.....As with many, many good hunting spots they don't last long when the word gets out..........


I must admit it is kinda funny, 3 years of doing AT Antelope hunts and not one person has opened up "thier" backyard to a whitetail AT hunt...........


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

hahahaha,,,that ain't me............

I have been out hunting and this was the first day I saw it. LOL LOL


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I totally appreciate all the time and effort you guys put in to the antelope hunt. I had fun and met some great guys eventhough I didn't connect. It sucks to hear about all the bad stuff associated with something so good.

Boswhia...I struck out with elk and bear and only had 2 days to hunt archery antelope in Colorado and only saw bucks on private property. It's archery deer season right now, so hopefully my luck changes


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, while I was out the S#$& hit the fan.

I am sorry to hear the AT hunt is disbanned, but I understand.

Ronnie I really enjoyed all the things you did for us this past August. I consider you a friend and hope to hunt with you again someday.

Everyone else that I met has been great. I wish a few rotten apples had not spoiled the whole basket.

I had a great time hunting antalope, first time ever. Will always remember and cherish the trip and all the friends I made.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is what I was doing this weekend.

11pt, field dressed 165lbs (big for us)
I was so excited, I forgot to get my bow in the pic.

My biggest......


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

CONGRATS, Mark!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nice buck mark you the man


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats Mark! 

To bad about the rest of this page though....Ronnie and Brad, I think I told ya both if you ever want to hunt IL you've got a spot reserved with your name on it!:wink:

I really think for those interested in AT hunts in the future it might not be a bad idea to do a 'semi-guided' hunt. That way it's not in anyones backyard and everyone can enjoy the hunt equally without feeling pressure to provide for others.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Regarding the goats having left....ain't that the truth! If not for Brad helping us out I'm not sure the bro and I would have filled our doe tags for that area with rifles no less. I can't believe the difference from 2 years ago. Mule deer were very scarce! I came home with tag soup on that one. Any recipe ideas?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Joe pm coming your way on blind


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

WAY TO FREAKIN GO MARK.. atta boy...lets hear the story. That can't be a Texas deer...no thorny brush, no cactus and no fence in the picture.:wink:


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, that does suck manboy and huntnmuleys! I hate to hear it. Ive never been on an AT hunt but, definatly wanted too. Best of luck on the rest of yalls seasons.


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

manboy said:


> o.k to respond to this........Well the ATer that has sent these poor folks from the midwest to wyoming did call about 4-5 months ago....his first words were..............
> "WELL IT IS PUBLIC LAND"..................
> And i answered yes it is.....
> 
> ...




That sucks. Sorry to hear it happened...tragedy of the commons.....it never fails

You're always welcome to come hunt whitetails with me here in CT....but I know you don't like treestands or little bucks haha


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Congats on the nice buck Mark, way ta go.

As far as the WY antalope hunting, as much as I'd love to do another speedgoat hunt, I wont come back again or tell anyone the area we hunted. Even though I did'nt ask anyone for anything, paid for everything that I was expected to pay for, helped out at camp as much as I could, etc, I feel I became a problem after the blind I was using was stolen. I guess I should have said no when you offered to set a blind for me Ronnie. 

I had a hunt that I will never forget and met a few guys that a now consider my friends. 

If for some reason I got on anyones nerves or done anything wrong, I apologize. As far as the blind.... As soon as this unemployed plumber gets back on his feet I will be sending Ronnie money for a replacement along with another payment for my mount.

Take care everyone.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey i tell ya what, reimbursing for the blind is a cool thing, and i do believe right, so thanks in advance, i applaud ya for it!

i think this whole antelope hunt started with the best of intentions, but (and ive seen it before with other hunts) a guy has a great time, goes home and tells his buddies about it, pretty soon there all wanting in!! just in this case some bigtime boundries were crossed is all. i personally cant imagine having the nerve to call ronnie, tell him its public so live with it, than giving my buddies ronnies phone number to call for advice when they arrive. blows my mind!!!! the funny part is, boy did they pick the wrong year to listen to their buddy lol. 

bad deal, one i think its best i just walk away from. made some great friends, earned a lot of respect for some guys, and lost a trainload more for a few too....

oh yea, nice buck popeye!!!! im totally jealous of that one!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

bad voodoo,have yet to tell anyone the area and wouldn"t without talking to the residence first.like i said you two are welcome anytime just ask.(sitting is a boring hunt)that goes for most of the guys on first 2 hunts.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

A sad deal for sure. To bad it has to be at Brad & Ronnies expense. I had a great time & as I said b/4, mainly because of Ronnie, Brad & Mike. I think all 3 know how much I appreceiated what they have done for this ol guy.

Popeye-you been hunting the midwest? That looks like one of our deer. Congratulations... 

Brad-Ron if you ever draw an Iowa tag, I'll have a tree stand for ya.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

I feel your pain! I've hunted with Brad several times and he has in return hunted with me. Back home I had told several friends about how nice it is hunting in Wy. One of my friends beg me to take him so one year when Brad was out here hunting with me I had Brad meet him. Everything went well and Brad felt that it wouldn't be a problem with him coming out with me the next year. I had told my friend not to be taking a bunch of guys out there after I take him. He said no problem, don't have that many friends anyway lol. Well guess what! He's been back out more than I and has taken 5 more of his friends over the years. Sure makes me look bad, and I feel bad about it too. Now some of you might not know but, I like it out in Wy so much that we bought land last year and are moving out in 2013. I know most of you guy aren't like my friend and wouldn't do what he did but it only takes a few to make it bad for the rest of us. Sorry to ramble on. Oh yeah I was told the same thing, it's public land....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Its to bad that a few bad apples had to ruin the antelope hunt .Ronnie has several pm about next year most of these guys never shot a goat. Its been a good hunt. I believe this year was the best .John's dvd is something that I keep forever,Just shows how much fun we had. I have met some great people on these hunts. I wish I got to hunt more with the NJ boys. I heard they where great guys. 
I want to thank Ronnie and Brad for doing it the past 3 years and I totally understand there decision to not have it again. 
On the blind I want to thank Joe for offering to replace the cost. I think it the right thing to do.
Of coarse Ronnie and brad are welcome here in new York. Problem is I don't have much to offer,But what I have you welcome to come hunt anytime. I put you in my best stand. might be a good hunt for cody when he gets old enough.

As far as a 4th archery talk hunt . We can still do this , Just a few options come to mind. North Dakota mule deer. South Dakota Antelope .they had some winter kill last year,but will recover. maybe someone come jump in and offer some public hunting they know about.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Its to bad that a few bad apples had to ruin the antelope hunt .Ronnie has several pm about next year most of these guys never shot a goat. Its been a good hunt. I believe this year was the best .John's dvd is something that I keep forever,Just shows how much fun we had. I have met some great people on these hunts. I wish I got to hunt more with the NJ boys. I heard they where great guys.
> I want to thank Ronnie and Brad for doing it the past 3 years and I totally understand there decision to not have it again.
> On the blind I want to thank Joe for offering to replace the cost. I think it the right thing to do.
> Of coarse Ronnie and brad are welcome here in new York. Problem is I don't have much to offer,But what I have you welcome to come hunt anytime. I put you in my best stand. might be a good hunt for cody when he gets old enough.
> ...


lol, someone offer public land they know of....its been 3 years and 30 guys later and there has been no offer for public land or private to do the next AT hunt......


Mike, 
you and i know if theres a 4TH Antelope hunt, someone is going to have to do some research, and put things togather.......and for the guy that does this he should be repayed somehow by the hunters joining in on the fun.....i don't know a free hot dog roast or something......


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I am sadden that it has turned out this way.
After my divorce in 08, I met several guys here on AT and went on some hunts. It was because of guys like you that I was able to go on.

Although you guys didn't know you were helping me, you were great and gave me reason to go on.

I have made some realy good friends and you know who you are,,,,,,,THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I started researching S.D. & Wy. for Antelope last year (early) with Wy. my 2nd choice because of the draw. I discovered S.D. had 2 bad years of winter kill so thus decided to chance the draw in Wy. I had decided on areas in both states.
After lots of research I decided on an area & put a post on 2 web sites asking if anyone had Bowhunted these areas.
I received a e-mail from Mike telling me of the AT hunt & I was overjoyed & joined the list.
I had already picked my hunting area.
After the draw I contacted Ronnie & went out 3 days early. Ronnie took me all around the area (something he DID NOT have to do). he drove HIS TRUCK & HIS GAS & never asked for a dime. I did buy him & Cody breakfast. He was even going to help me set my blind. Anyway, because of his hospitality, Mike & Brad I had a great 1st ever Antelope hunt.
I've been on a ton of assorted Bowhunts & also been in their shoes & understand the extra $$$ you end up spending "being a nice guy". I've done a couple little things & I think they realize I did appreceiate all their help for this ol guy. Cody was even always asking if I needed any help. Just like the DVD, it's corny but it's something ALL will have (good or bad). Just a little thank you to the guys in camp & saying, thanks, I enjoyed getting to know you all.
Anyway, IF RONNIE, MIKE & BRAd decide on something they want to hunt & a state or states, I'll start burning the computer to find out all I can. I do have a few "leads" for S.D.
You also know your all welcome in my home anytime.
I experienced the same on my honey hole Elk spot in Co.. I showed "TWO" "good friends" & it took them & ALL their "OTHER" friends 2 years to ruin that little spot. Yep, it was PUBLIC...It's VERY public now.
Not a Giant but I bet you can't find one that big there now.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> A sad deal for sure. To bad it has to be at Brad & Ronnies expense. I had a great time & as I said b/4, mainly because of Ronnie, Brad & Mike. I think all 3 know how much I appreceiated what they have done for this ol guy.
> 
> *Popeye-you been hunting the midwest?* That looks like one of our deer. Congratulations...
> 
> Brad-Ron if you ever draw an Iowa tag, I'll have a tree stand for ya.



LOL, No just the panhandle of Oklahoma, they are few and far between. I just got lucky.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Popeye-It's not luck, you did the deed & closed the deal when it came. That is a good Buck, no matter where he came from. You gonna come hunt with me if we get something going out West???? It's guys like you, Ray, Mike, Ronnie, Dave, Brad, Chris & Damon that make me want to go just for the laughs. those are the ones I got to know on this hunt.

I'll be "tryin" t bust those big ones in a couple weeks....


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> Popeye-It's not luck, you did the deed & closed the deal when it came. That is a good Buck, no matter where he came from. *You gonna come hunt with me if we get something going out West???? * It's guys like you, Ray, Mike, Ronnie, Dave, Brad, Chris & Damon that make me want to go just for the laughs. those are the ones I got to know on this hunt.
> 
> I'll be "tryin" t bust those big ones in a couple weeks....



I would sure try, I had more fun than the *law* (no pun intended LOL)should allow no pun intended, LOL) should allow in WY. And the best part, I made new friends.

Hope ya bust that gigun. Go get em John


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Thats big of you Joe to offer to pay for the blind. It sucks that you are paying for something you don't have, but it sure isn't right for Ronnie to take the soaking for something he was so kind to loan out. If I could get you guys up here on a bear hunt without the outfitter/guide crap I would in a heart beat. I learned my lesson along time ago about taking so called friends out to secret hunting areas..kinda like first dates now...you show me yours and I'll show you mine. Shows you how much trust Ronnie and Brad put into total strangers. Mark...saying you shot...correction..got lucky on a great buck in the panhandle of Oklahoma is not a hunting story. That elk John is great...I would probably be getting a full body mount of that if I shot one that big...do not know where I would put him though.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

while u guys are looking, dont forget nebraska. the northwest corner isnt bad...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've looked at S.D., N.D. (closed season 2010) & N.W. corner of Neb.. I looked up my info on my research b/4 this hunt. I have stuff on S.D. & Neb...I'll start fine tuning in the next few weeks. S.D. does have walk in's like Wy...Season overlap for Antelope & deer would be great for those who had at least a week.
I know I'm going someplace for Goats. Good luck to all the rest of your seasons...
Ray, hope you get to go after those Elk yet. Popeye, I do get down to Ok. for hogs & thinking real hard about Javalina in Tx, late March if my schedule permits. i'd go to a ranch for Javies though in Tx..(pretty cheap for the most part).
Manboy-kill a Elk & tell us the story when he's on the ground. Misfit-times running out-you gotta connect soon. Dave, you got a good Elk so settle in on those Mn. Bucks now. Everyone else-good hunting.

Oh, public land Whitetail hunting in Ws. I know many areas of Ws. & they have great Bowhunting. I've killed at least 30 deer in that state & all public-lots of it...Over the counter lic... It's just been a mess with them changing areas from earn a buck to No antlerless ect. It's like they can't decide what is working. just a thought...


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

John.. The nights here are getting cold, so hopefully the deer start moving. I've been out a few times and barely found any tracks in the typical places. I've got a muzzleloader antelope doe tag coming up in a couple weeks, along with a rifle deer doe tag on top of my archery either sex deer tag to use with a few more sections of the season left going into December. I think I'm going to go back home to NY early this year and try to fit in some hunting back home this year.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Actually been doing a little bowhunting lately. Saw 7 deer this morning on my little piece of heaven. Hope to nock a doe down this weekend. What's everyone else been up to?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

huntn deer in south dakota. had a nice 8 point under the stand tonight, but it was dead quiet and he could hear me drawing with my rivers west coat on. only wool and fleece for me now, its what i wear usually anyway but tonight wanted something thinner.....whoops.
did have a nice young 6 point bull under the stand for nearly an hour, even bedded. of course i wasnt moving to make any noise, other than me trying to take a pic with my phone, hitting the voice command button and hearing the ladies voice yell "say a command". that made him nervous. he started to settle a bit and i took a pic, but he heard that too (forgot to save the pic. i was a mess). so, he ended up walking away lol.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Taking the wife out, setting her up so I can go the next two weekend. lol Not really.... Just hanging around the house, but will go out the next two weekends. I still have a doe tag to fill.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Popeye-wife?? I've let the Muzzeloaders have my Buck spot until Sundsy-it ends then. I'll be giving it hell for a Buck until Gun Season (Dec 1st). Just set up my new "used" Darton today. it is great so i guess I'll take it to the woods next week. I had a ton of Buck sign pop up since the 20th & placed another stand.
Brad-I'd been a mess with a bull under me too. Hope ya nail a good one.
I was wondering what "Mike' was doin since I haven't heard from him anyplace & Ronnie
Everyone, good luck. I'm after the BEAST of N.E. Iowa.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Just got home from grouse hunting, now its time for a deer here at home.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Lowered my bow to the ground this morning...turned around to unhook my harness and look up to see a 140" 8 pt walking right at me. He walked under me at 3 yds and never knew I was there. Had I been 2 minutes longer before deciding to get down things would have been much better. Shot a doe last week. Hoping to get one more before gun season in a couple weeks.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

that is a bummer. yesterday i went to the waterhole in south dakota, saw nothing, but the trail cam says a big buck was right there an hour before i got there........


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

our deer have been moving WAY late this year.....this was the only deer I saw today....the last time I saw deer in this same location it was at the end of about a 3 hr morning sit. Have yet to see a deer here in the evening though.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

deer aren't moving here where I'm at in Colorado yet


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Been slow for me also. Oct. 31st I had a 8 pointer show up at 60+ yds. Grunts & rattles did not interest him. Yesterday, another 8-pig of a body but smaller rack-rattles, grunts didn't turn him either. I did get video of both & both would have gotten a pass. Going again tomorrow-won't miss many days from now on. Good luck all, keep us posted.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Drew back on him at 52 yds this morning...decided it was a little to far and let up. He's not responding to calling or rattling....seems he's just checking his territory. Hopefully he'll be within 30 yds again soon. Can't believe I saw him 2 mornings in a row!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Hope it works out for you, Kory


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Drew back on him at 52 yds this morning...decided it was a little to far and let up. He's not responding to calling or rattling....seems he's just checking his territory. Hopefully he'll be within 30 yds again soon. Can't believe I saw him 2 mornings in a row!



come on KORY !!!!!!!! 52 Yards................. thats cake for a Master Arrow Flinger like yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I missed a Coyote @ 40 2 days ago. Can't find the arrow but I was "very" close by his exploding into a run.
can't get any of the deer to respond to rattles or grunts. headed out in a few min. to pick up daughter to hunt.
Good Luck all.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> I missed a Coyote @ 40 2 days ago. Can't find the arrow but I was "very" close by his exploding into a run.
> can't get any of the deer to respond to rattles or grunts. headed out in a few min. to pick up daughter to hunt.
> Good Luck all.


Ha, I can shoot ones tail off. It ain't hard. LOL Just ask Mike.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

How did i know you would respond to that. Saw Zero tonight-windy-30mph.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Got to take wife to see her folks this weekend. She is such a great lady,,,,she told me to take my bow and try to get a turkey at her dad's farm.

Maybe I'll see a deer too.:angel:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, looked at some property today so didn't get out hunting. I get home & I live on the edge of town. I have a inner city permit (my yard is legal for me to shoot deer). 4:30 & a Button buck walks out of a 40 acre patch of woods 60 yds from my house. Safe for sure (baby Buck). Then I have a nice 8 pointer cross into my yard at about 60 yds.& stop (I took some video) I wouldn't shoot him any way-to small. Anyway, some guy is walkin his HUGE Doberman dog past my house (I'm the last house & then fields for 2 blocks & then a school up on the hill. he sees the Buck & unleashes his dog which of course runs after the Buck & he goes into the woods (Deer)-the dog goes on up the hill toward the school. I go out onto my Deck & yell-Hey, what the hell you doin-get that dog on a leash.. he just walks on. I am Pissed. I WAIT for him to come back & sure enough-a half hour later here he comes. I walk out to the street & stop him asking why the F did he turn his Dog loose. Dumb answere, like, I didn't think he would chase him. I said, I wish he had turned & killed your dog.
Keep him on a lease & walk someplace else (30+ guy). he says, my dog wouldn't hurt a fly & I said, my "little" dog wouldn't either but he's on a lease. Dumb A-- people. I come in & wife says-boy, the old guy is pissed-don't mess with MY DEER...it felt good... I saw my 1st shooter yesterday right as I was getting ready to climb down. Put a stand where he was headed today & it's full of Buck sign. Will hunt it tomorrow. Good Luck guys on your season.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Well, looked at some property today so didn't get out hunting. I get home & I live on the edge of town. I have a inner city permit (my yard is legal for me to shoot deer). 4:30 & a Button buck walks out of a 40 acre patch of woods 60 yds from my house. Safe for sure (baby Buck). Then I have a nice 8 pointer cross into my yard at about 60 yds.& stop (I took some video) I wouldn't shoot him any way-to small. Anyway, some guy is walkin his HUGE Doberman dog past my house (I'm the last house & then fields for 2 blocks & then a school up on the hill. he sees the Buck & unleashes his dog which of course runs after the Buck & he goes into the woods (Deer)-the dog goes on up the hill toward the school. I go out onto my Deck & yell-Hey, what the hell you doin-get that dog on a leash.. he just walks on. I am Pissed. I WAIT for him to come back & sure enough-a half hour later here he comes. I walk out to the street & stop him asking why the F did he turn his Dog loose. Dumb answere, like, I didn't think he would chase him. I said, I wish he had turned & killed your dog.
> Keep him on a lease & walk someplace else (30+ guy). he says, my dog wouldn't hurt a fly & I said, my "little" dog wouldn't either but he's on a lease. Dumb A-- people. I come in & wife says-boy, the old guy is pissed-don't mess with MY DEER...it felt good... I saw my 1st shooter yesterday right as I was getting ready to climb down. Put a stand where he was headed today & it's full of Buck sign. Will hunt it tomorrow. Good Luck guys on your season.



Need to get you moved out in to the middle of no where.LOL


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This is that Buck after dark last night where I feed my Squirrells & birds & his G-friend..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This was today, my back yard-I didn't see him but my camera did. Anyone think they would take him???


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

i take him emm maybe not because its darK LOL fnd out where he spends his days


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> This was today, my back yard-I didn't see him but my camera did. Anyone think they would take him???


Oh heck,,,,,, I would......

Hope you get him ole buddy.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> This was today, my back yard-I didn't see him but my camera did. Anyone think they would take him???


Nice buck, i see the rabbit behind him is getting out of dodge, lol!!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Did ya get him yet John?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

heading out right now-I know where 2 Bigger ones are-just need em to co-operate...


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Good luck,. Don't forget the pictures.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

No Bucks tonight but I sat with my daughter & filmed her get her first ever shot at a Deer. 20 yards on a doe that she gave a haircut to. I think it was more exciting for me but she did say, I am shaking so bad & what an Adrenilin rush..She's a Bowhunter for life now...yes, I have it all on video...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

The National Bowhunter MAgazine, Walker Publications, Squaw Valley, Ca. if you want to get a copy. Magazine arrived today & the artickle is in it. 3 page spread & lots of photos. Hope everyone enjoys the read. I had no choice in the photos-I sent a bunch & they took out what was to go in the article.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> The National Bowhunter MAgazine, Walker Publications, Squaw Valley, Ca. if you want to get a copy. Magazine arrived today & the artickle is in it. 3 page spread & lots of photos. Hope everyone enjoys the read. I had no choice in the photos-I sent a bunch & they took out what was to go in the article.


I hopeing mine will come tomarrow. cant wait to see it


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

A little hint-Photos in the article- Both NY Mikes,Me-Ia., Popeye-Tx, Misfit-Co. (yea, he'll love the pic), Chris-Ca, Joe-Il., Brad-Wy. Popeye gets the most as they put his Goat in twice & once with your name Mike..
Everyone gets a mention though. I just hope it conveys what a great hunt we all had.


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Will there be a fourth antelope hunt this year?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

well just sitting here cleaning up in the outdoor room and seen some photo's from the 2010 hunt. man it was a good time, thought i would go back and look at the thread. I WANT ALL YOU GUYS TO KNOW HOW MUCH I HAVE ENJOYED THESE HUNTS, AND HOW MUCH I APPECAITE ALL THE HELP AND SUPPORT OVER THE LAST 5 MONTHS. THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

It was definitely a good time with a good bunch of folks...I just wish I had been in a better state of mind for the trip...lol


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Hope everything is going well my friend, I wish I could help you more.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Good to hear from you Ronnie. I'll try & get a copy of the Antelope Article that was in National Bowhunter Magazine.
Just spent 5 days with NYHILLBILLY chasin Turkeys. Was a good time. Take care & tell that son of yours I said hello.
God bless you & yours. I hope you liked the blind.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I'll try & get a copy of the Antelope Article that was in National Bowhunter Magazine.


I picked up an extra copy when I ordered mine, I'll go ahead and send one to Ronnie.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

A recap of some of the guys & the hunt.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Good to hear from you ronnie. Hope everything is goin as good as it can for you and your family. I allways enjoyed following along on this thread. Maybe some day ill make it out to join you guys.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> A recap of some of the guys & the hunt.




Man we did have a great time !!!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Best hunting trip ever!!!!!!! Thanks Ronnie and Brad!!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

The only thing about those photos is BRADs BUCK. I wish I had it & he had a feather up his A--. We would BOTH be tichled...That is one fine Goat. A big thanks to both of them & NYHILLBILLY for making my hunt possible & memorable.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

well the the deadline past for goats...and no AT hunt going on......now what guys....


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm going to a different unit in the SE corner during rifle season with some guys from another forum I belong to


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

manboy said:


> well the the deadline past for goats...and no AT hunt going on......now what guys....


Tried to call you a couple weeks ago to see what's up, I figured since I didn't hear back you were going to lay low this year. Just as well, I'll bank another point and maybe we'll draw that tough area together.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> well the the deadline past for goats...and no AT hunt going on......now what guys....


You could drive to IL this Oct. or Nov. and shoot one of the bucks I'm on for me.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

What day ya want me there? Lol.


----------

